# Klimabilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2019)

Für die, die es nicht mitbekommen haben:
Das Frauenhofer Institut hat eine neue Studie (PDF) zur Umweltbilanz von Benzin-, Diesel- und Batterieautos inklusive des jeweiligen Herstellungsaufwandes vorgestellt. Dabei wurden auch so Dinge wie Ladezeiten und Stromverteilung sowie unterschiedliche Quellen, aber auch die Ölförderung, -aufbereitung und -transport berücksichtigt. Also all das, worüber sonst nur spekuliert wird und unterm Strich stehen einige, meiner Meinung nach, interessante/überraschende/diskutable Feststellungen:


Auf den ersten Blick beispielsweise, dass ein kompakter Benziner schon nach einem Quartal/4000 km in etwa soviel Emissionen wie eine Elektroauto inklusive Herstellung verursacht hat, wenn letzteres nur aus der eigenen PV-Anlage geladen wird. Nach 10 Jahren und 130000 km hat das Batterieauto beim angenommen deutschen Strommix rund 33% CO2 eingespart/der Benziner 50% mehr verbraucht. Beim Kleinwagen Diesel sind es laut Studie immer noch 35% höhere gesamt-CO2-Emissionen.


Soweit, so gut. Was mir in der Berichterstattung über die Studie aber ein Bißchen zu kurz kommt, sind die Bedingungen, die die Forscher für diese Hochrechnungen postulieren. Die 50% gelten nämlich nur,

- wenn man einen E-Golf mit kleiner, leichter, günstig zu fertigender Batterie und einer Reichweite von nur 170 km (bei Kälte deutlich weniger) zugrundelegt, aber trotzdem davon ausgeht, dass er für genau das gleiche durchschnittliche Fahrtpensum genutzt wird, wie ein 600+ km Benziner. 


Spoiler



Dabei ist ersterer schon bei vielen Sonntagsausflügen und sämtlichen Verwandschaftsbesuchen aus dem Rennen, wenn am Zielort kein Ladesäule steht (mit dem lahm ladenden E-Golf reicht nicht einmal eine Säule in der Nähe). Um die Strecke nur mit Pendeln zu schaffen müsste man übrigens jeden Arbeitstag rund 30 km hin und wieder zurückfahren - das ist beinahe das doppelte des deutschen Durchschnitts, dessen Fahrverhalten die Studie zu Grunde legt.



- und wenn man total überhöhte Vergleichswert für den Benziner aus einem zwei Jahre alten Durchschnitt aller Benziner in einem anderen Testzyklus nimmt.


Spoiler



Die Frauenhofer rechnen mit 7,6 l/100 km für den kompakten Verbrenner, obwohl der Golf 1,5 TSI im gleichen ADAC-Ecotest, dessen Verbrauchswert für das Batterieauto herangezogen wurde, nur 5,8 l/100 km gebraucht hat. Selbst ein GTI bringt es nur auf 7,2 l/100 km. Mit dem älteren 1,4 TSI habe ich bei einer Probefahrt im letzten Jahr 5,5 l/100 km bei Schnitt 115 km/h geschafft, was für den E-Golf schon eher viel wäre. Dessen mickrige Fahrleistungen liegen auf der Autobahn noch unter einem Golf 1,0 TSI. Letzterer braucht auf Spritmonitor.de rund 10% weniger, als ein 1,5er, wie ihn der ADAC getestet hat. Bedeutet für den Frauenhofer Vergleich: Der Vergleichs-Benziner hätte eigentlich mit 5,2 l/100 km statt 7,6 l/100 km in die Berechnung eingehen müssen. Die Studie hat die Verbrauchsangaben für Benziner künstlich um 45% (!) zu hoch angesetzt.

Genauso kurios sind übrigens die Diesel-Werte für Kleinwagen. Zwar wird hier ausnahmsweise auch der ADAC zitiert, wie bei den Elektroautos, aber eine Veröffentlichung, die gar keine ADAC-eigenen Messwerte enthält, sondern Herstellerangaben. Und in der die in die Studie übernommenen 5,2 l/100 km der schlechteste aller Werte ist. Der beste Kleinwagen-Diesel unter den (sehr wenigen) getesteten Dieseln liegt dagegen bei 4,1 l/100 km. Frauenhofer zaubert also aus dem nichts einen 25% Mallus für Diesel herbei.



- und wenn man zusätzlich voraussetzt, dass die Bundesregierung ihr Ziel von 50% CO2-Einsparung bei der Stromproduktion bis 2030 erreicht.


Spoiler



Was von so ziemlich allen Experten und Umweltverbänden für die bislang vorliegenden Maßnahmen bei weitem ausgeschlossen wird. Analysten, die bislang mit all ihren Prognosen richtig lagen, während Merkel noch nicht einmal eins ihrer Klimaziele erreicht hat und seien sie noch so lasch gewesen. Da eine lineare Projektion genommen wird, ergibt sich über den betrachteten Zeitraum eine 25% Reduktion der CO2-Emissionen des Batterieautos, deren erreichen fraglich ist. Die Reduktion bis 2020 viel 25% geringer aus, als angestrebt - sollte sich das 2030 wiederholen, wären die Emissionen des Batterieautos also 7% höher zu veranschlagen. (Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich das 1:1 wiederholt. Denn die Ziele sind diesmal etwas ambitionierter, die Handlungsbereitschaft ist noch geringer, es gibt keine rotgrünen Vorlagen als Starthilfe und vor allem wurde die erreichte Reduktion bis 2020 von einer globalen Wirtschaftskrise begünstigt, die auch niemand wiederholen möchte. Es ist also mit einer größeren Lücke 2030 zu rechnen und somit 10+% mehr CO2 für das Baterrieauto, als in den Frauenhofer-Annahmen.)



- und wenn man zusätzlich und ausdrücklich ignoriert, dass ein steigender Stromverbrauch z.B. durch E-Autos die Abschaltung fossiler Kraftwerke verzögert


Spoiler



Zusätzliche Stromverbraucher arbeiten aber gar nicht nicht mit dem durchschnittlichen Strommix. Sondern vorwiegend mit Braunkohle, die bei sinkendem Stromkonsum gar nicht verfeuert werden müsste und die statt 480 g CO2/kWh, mit denen Frauenhofer rechnet, satte 1000 g CO2/kWh erzeugt, bei Steinkohle sind es immer noch 800 g CO2/kWh. Die CO2-Emissionen des Batterieautos verdoppeln sich also, wenn man Kraftwerksabschaltungen berücksichtigt, die bei Nutzung eines Verbrenners möglich wären.



Man beachte die "und"-Verknüpfung dieser vier Punkte: Nur wenn jeder einzelne Zutrifft, gelten die Frauenhofer-Zahlen.

Allein wenn man unter gleichen Bedingungen gemessene Verbrenner-Verbräuche statt Märchenzahlen verwendet und eine realistische Strommarktentwicklung annimmt, verschiebt sich die Sache aber schon zu einem Nullsummenspiel/leichten Vorteil für einen kompakten Benziner. Aus 50% Mehr- werden 0 bis 5% Minderverbrauch. Beim Kleinwagen-Diesel bleiben von 35% Mehremission nur 0 bis 5% übrig. (Zu Gasverbrenner, die nochmal rund 20% Vorteil gegenüber einem Benziner haben können, sagt Frauenhofer vorsichtshalber mal gar nichts.

Das ist für mich die erste Überraschung der Studie:
Ein dem Batterieauto von den Alltagseigenschaften her in jeder Hinsicht überlegener Verbrenner kann genauso sauber sein. Die Bilanz lässt sich mit besserem Lademanagement leicht zugunsten des E-Autos verschieben; wenn man bedenkt dass E-Auto-Besitzer aber für einen Teil ihrer Fahrten noch zusätzlich einen Verbrenner brauchen/mieten werden und dann nicht nur genauso viel CO2 erzeugen, sondern auch zusätzlichen Produktionsaufwand, rechnet sich das ganz schnell wieder raus. Wenn heutige Elektroautos nicht über deutlich längere Zeiträume eingesetzt werden, als vom Frauenhofer für alle untersuchten Autos angenommen wurde, verschlechtert sich die Bilanz weiter, da mit einem Reichweiten-beschränkten 30 kWh-Golf eben gar nicht die nötigen Kilometer in der untersuchten Zeit zusammen kommen und ein Batterieauto mit mehr Akku einen deutlich höheren Herstellungsaufwand und wegen dem Gewicht einen höheren Verbrauch bei sonst gleichen Eigenschaften hätte. (Ich glaube allerdings, dass die angesetzten 13 Jahre sowohl für E-Autos als auch Verbrenner zu kurz sind; die Lebensdauerbilanz verschiebt sich bei 20 Jahren und 200000 km wieder etwas zugunsten der Batterieautos)

Die zweite Überraschung sind die beschriebene methodischen Fehler als solche. Man könnte meinen, da hätten pensionierte Pneumologen gerechnet. Oder andere stark voreingenommene Personen.

Die dritte, für mich nicht überraschende, aber erneut festzuhaltende Festellung ergibt sich aus der Einbeziehung möglicher Kraftwerksabschaltungen: Ein Elektroauto bringt nicht nur keinen Umweltvorteil und verschlingt für Anschaffung und Infrastruktur nicht nur erhebliche Mittel, die direkt im Klimaschutz etwas hätten bewirken können. Solange es verhindert, dass Kohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet werden, verursacht es sogar doppelt so hohe Emissionen und schadet damit aktiv dem Klima.


So, Diskussion eröffnet - Feuer frei.


Anm.: Bei 100% Ökostrom vom eigenen Dach sieht die Sache natürlich deutlich besser aus. Aber das ist für die Mehrheit der deutschen Haushalte schlicht nicht möglich, da man dafür ein eigenes Haus samt Parkplatz auf dem eigenen Grundstück und reichlich Geld auf dem eigenen Konto braucht. Ebenfalls positiver für E-Autos würde eine längerfristige Bilanz aus, da der CO2-Ausstoß eines Benziners nach dem Kauf konstant bleibt, während auch ein altes Batterieauto von Veränderungen in der Kraftwerksstruktur profitieren würde. Bis diese sich so stark geändert hat, dass die dritte Schlussfolgerung umgekehrt wird, werden aber locker 15-25 Jahre, wenn nicht 30 Jahre vergehen und so alt werden heutige Autos nur mit Mühe. Grund für die Entsorgung sind dabei selten Motor- und eher Fahrwerksprobleme oder schlicht Rost, wovon ein Batterieauto gleich oder aufgrund des hohen Gewichtes sogar eher betroffen ist. Technisch wäre es leicht möglich, diese Probleme zu umgehen, aber real verdienen Autobauern nichts an Autos, die lange halten und schon heute wird die Produktion konsequent auf Neuwagenkäufer und somit die ersten 4-5 Jahre ausgerichtet. Ehe man den Batterieautos einen Langzeitbonus anrechnen kann, müssen sie also erst einmal eine überdurchschnittliche Lebensdauer beweisen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Das ist ein sehr interessanter Beitrag. 

Was hier aber völlig ausgeblendet wird, ist die Tatsache,
das sich 2-Drittel der Weltbevölkerung überhaupt keine motorisierten Fortbewegungsmittel leisten können.

Wenn diese alle, durch ein langsam wachsendes Einkommen,
sich Automobile leisten können, werden sie auf preiswerte Verbrenner setzen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

E- Autos bringen erst nennenswerte Vorteile wenn der Strom auch sauber ist aus den Netzen.
Außerdem sollte man nach einer Alternative für Kobalt gucken.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Eventuell wäre eine auf Brennstoffzellen orientierte Basis vlt. etwas sinnvoller. 

Lithium gibt es auch nicht ohne Ende.


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre eine auf Brennstoffzellen orientierte Basis vlt. etwas sinnvoller.
> 
> Lithium gibt es auch nicht ohne Ende.



Naja ist eben nicht ganz ungefährlich mit Wasserstoff.

Ist aber mal interessant es zu sehen, nur kann ich deinen Verbauchsangaben nicht wirklich zustimmen, ich bin letzt einen 150 PS Benziner Golf gefahren und kam am Ende bei 8,6 Liter raus, bei realer Fahrweise wären es noch locker 7,5 Liter gewesen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ist eben nicht ganz ungefährlich mit Wasserstoff.



Alternativ dürfte doch Methanol in Frage kommen,

auch wenn die Wasserstoffversorgung in den Industrieländern technisch beherrschbar wäre.


----------



## Gluksi (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

[FONT=freight,Georgia,serif]Dachte gehört zu haben das bei der herstellung einer Tesla Baterie ca. 18 t CO/2 entstehen. Da fahre ich doch lieber 8jahre Benziner.Geht der Accu über haubt 8 jahre bei den schönen elektro autos?? [/FONT]


----------



## EyRaptor (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Wirklich interessant!

Allerdings frage ich mich wirklich, wie ein eher kleines Hybridfahrzeug in diesem Vergleich aussehen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Sehen wir es doch mal wieder realistisch. BEVs sind etwas für Leute mit Eigenheim oder sonstiger Lademöglichkeit zu Hause die über Nacht laden können und täglich <100km pendeln.

Wir müssen schlicht daran arbeiten, dass a) weniger Menschen ein Auto brauchen b)weniger Menschen dann auch ein Auto haben und c) dass es was kleineres als Autos gibt was einen trotzdem trocken zur Arbeit bringen kann.

Wie schon oft erwähnt, persönlich weigere ich mich ein Auto zu kaufen und mache fast alles mit Bahn und Fahrrad.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie schon oft erwähnt, persönlich weigere ich mich ein Auto zu kaufen und mache fast alles mit Bahn und Fahrrad.


Wenn man in der Stadt oder Großstadt wohnt geht das. Aber aufn Lande, besonders wenn man Einkäufe erledigen oder zum Arzt muß, ist man auf ein Auto angewiesen.
Wir haben auch ein Auto, aber ich selber bin auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Medis usw) schon länger nicht mehr damit gefahren. Dann fährt meine Frau.
Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit Bus im Winter oder bei schlechten Wetter. Sonst mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## aloha84 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Was mir in der gesamten Diskussion fehlt ist, dass kein bisschen über synthetische Kraftstoffe diskutiert wird.
Mit so einer Lösung könnten so gut wie alle Autos einfach weiter betrieben werden und man spart sich die Akku Produktion und Verwertung.


----------



## rhalin (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Synthetische Kraftstoffe müssen aber auch erst wieder hergestellt werden, dazu wird dann wieder Energie benötigt u.s.w.
Ich persönliche denke auch, daß die Brennstoffzelle oder etwas ähnliches die bessere Lösung wären.
Das E-Fahrzeug sehe wegen der Akkuproblematik noch nicht als Ausweg an.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Stadt oder Großstadt wohnt geht das. Aber aufn Lande, besonders wenn man Einkäufe erledigen oder zum Arzt muß, ist man auf ein Auto angewiesen.
> Wir haben auch ein Auto, aber ich selber bin auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Medis usw) schon länger nicht mehr damit gefahren. Dann fährt meine Frau.
> Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit Bus im Winter oder bei schlechten Wetter. Sonst mit dem Fahrrad.


Viele die es könnten nehmen aber trotzdem das Auto 
Außerdem wärst du als Landbewohner nicht der ideale Kunde für ein kleines BEV mit um die 120-150km Reichweite das in 6 Stunden an einer normalen Steckdose geladen werden kann? 


aloha84 schrieb:


> Was mir in der gesamten Diskussion fehlt ist, dass kein bisschen über synthetische Kraftstoffe diskutiert wird.
> Mit so einer Lösung könnten so gut wie alle Autos einfach weiter betrieben werden und man spart sich die Akku Produktion und Verwertung.


Nun wir dürfen nicht nur einen einzigen Weg gehen und wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt sind synthetische Kraftstoffe eine Alternative für die Langstrecke und nicht für die absoluten Kurzstrecken.
BEVs haben ihren Sinn und Zweck, Wasserstoff und Synthetische Kraftstoffe auch, aber wer den Verkehr 1 zu 1 nur mit anderen Antrieben und Kraftstoffen umstellen will hat die Verkehrswende nicht verstanden!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Gluksi schrieb:


> [FONT=freight,Georgia,serif]Dachte gehört zu haben das bei der herstellung einer Tesla Baterie ca. 18 t CO/2 entstehen. Da fahre ich doch lieber 8jahre Benziner.Geht der Accu über haubt 8 jahre bei den schönen elektro autos?? [/FONT]


Gibts dafür eine Quelle?


rhalin schrieb:


> Ich persönliche denke auch, daß die Brennstoffzelle oder etwas ähnliches die bessere Lösung wären.


Die Brennstoffzelle ist auch (noch) kein Allheilmittel, da bei der Wasserstoffherstellung ebenfalls viel CO2 erzeugt wird, etwa 5t CO2 pro Tonne H2.
https://www.e3s-conferences.org/articles/e3sconf/pdf/2016/05/e3sconf_seed2016_00023.pdf


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die zweite Überraschung sind die beschriebene methodischen Fehler als solche. Man könnte meinen, da hätten pensionierte Pneumologen gerechnet. Oder andere stark voreingenommene Personen.
> 
> Die dritte, für mich nicht überraschende, aber erneut festzuhaltende Festellung ergibt sich aus der Einbeziehung möglicher Kraftwerksabschaltungen: Ein Elektroauto bringt nicht nur keinen Umweltvorteil und verschlingt für Anschaffung und Infrastruktur nicht nur erhebliche Mittel, die direkt im Klimaschutz etwas hätten bewirken können. Solange es verhindert, dass Kohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet werden, verursacht es sogar doppelt so hohe Emissionen und schadet damit aktiv dem Klima.


Das Thema Kraftwerksabschaltungen ist interessant, das hatte ich bisher auch nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre eine auf Brennstoffzellen orientierte Basis vlt. etwas sinnvoller.
> 
> Lithium gibt es auch nicht ohne Ende.



Lithium gibt es eine ganze Menge, bislang werden überhaupt nur die am leichtesten zugänglichen Quellen berücksichtigt. Und aktuell geht der Trend sogar zu stationären Li-Io-Speichern, wo man problemlos Blei nutzen könnte. Politisch und ökologisch ist Lithium ein Thema, weil auf einmal Geld in ganz andere Regionen fließt und weil man beim Abbau sehr viel kaputt machen kann (aber nicht muss), wenn keine Auflagen durchgesetzt werden (Überraschung: Werden sie nicht). Wenn alle es wollen, wäre das aber sauber machbar.




RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ist eben nicht ganz ungefährlich mit Wasserstoff.
> 
> Ist aber mal interessant es zu sehen, nur kann ich deinen Verbauchsangaben nicht wirklich zustimmen, ich bin letzt einen 150 PS Benziner Golf gefahren und kam am Ende bei 8,6 Liter raus, bei realer Fahrweise wären es noch locker 7,5 Liter gewesen.



Wasserstoff ist ziemlich sicher. Unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten sogar sicherer als Li-Io weil er nicht über längere Zeit ein intensive Wärmequelle an einem Ort bilden kann.

Meine Probefahrt war eine ausreichend freie Autobahn, circa 30 km hin und nochmal 30 km zurück zwischen Abfahrten ähnlicher Höhe. Zielgeschwindigkeit 120, stellenweise zum überholen mehr - sparsame Fahrweise zwar, aber keine Windschattenschleicherei und auch kein Verkehrshindernis. Den 150 PS 1,5er bin ich später nochmal in einem Octavia gefahren und kam auf 6,8 l bei Schnitt 123 auf gleicher Strecke. Aber das sind natürlich subjektive Werte und z.B. mit Stadtverkehr kommt man schnell auf ganz andere Zahlen. Deswegen gibt es ja den 1:1 Vergleich vom ADAC mit identischem Fahrzyklus. Nur die Korrektur für ein Modell mit angemessenerer Motorisierung muss man herleiten, aber Spritmonitor hat da eine reichlich große Datenbasis, die individuelle Unterschiede ausbügelt.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Alternativ dürfte doch Methanol in Frage kommen,
> 
> auch wenn die Wasserstoffversorgung in den Industrieländern technisch beherrschbar wäre.



Methanol wächst auch nicht auf Bäumen und es gibt keinerlei Infrastruktur dafür. Wenn dann Methan. Das ist im Einsatz genauso aufwendig, aber wir haben schon überall Erdgasleitungen, -tankstellen, -verbrenner, etc.. Wasserstoff hat dem gegenüber aber den Vorteil, dass man kein C mehr braucht was die Effizienz deutlich steigert. Wenn man Infrastruktur für einen neuen chemischen Energieträger baut, dann definitiv für Wasserstoff. (Wobei Teile des Erdgasnetzes übernommen werden könnten)
Weiterer Pluspunkt: Japan setzt sowieso darauf, dass wir müssen die Technik nicht komplett aus eigener Tasche entwickeln. (Imho einer der Gründe, warum die Bundesregierung die Technik komplett abgesägt hat: Toyota, Honda und Mazda sind in Serie, Nissan und Subaru arbeiten dran und dürften mittlerweile den Vorsprung von Mercedes eingeholt haben. VW dagegen hat gar keine Peilung von der Technik und BMW könnte allenfalls die Tanktechnik aus ihren alten Studien übernehmen, müssten die aber zwecks Kompatibilität anpassen. Es liegt also im Interesse der deutschen Autobauer und damit deren Wirtschafts- und deren Verkehrsminister, dass sich Wasserstoff nicht durchsetzt. Bei Elektro dagegen? Tesla ist und bleibt ein Zwerg, der alle naslang nach Mercedes schreit. Der Vorsprung der Supercharger wird durch subventionierte Ausbauten bald ausgeglichen sein. Die chinesischen Batterieautobauer können qualitativ nicht in den Markt eindringen, die Franzosen konzentrieren sich vorerst auf Kleinkram. Kurz: Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz verspricht sich die deutsche Autoindustrie hier den großen Reibach und lässt Union und SPD die Weichen in gewünschter Weise stellen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen schlicht daran arbeiten, dass a) weniger Menschen ein Auto brauchen b)weniger Menschen dann auch ein Auto haben und c) dass es was kleineres als Autos gibt was einen trotzdem trocken zur Arbeit bringen kann.



/sign.
Schon "kleiner als heutige Autos" wäre ein deutlicher Fortschritt.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Stadt oder Großstadt wohnt geht das. Aber aufn Lande, besonders wenn man Einkäufe erledigen oder zum Arzt muß, ist man auf ein Auto angewiesen.
> Wir haben auch ein Auto, aber ich selber bin auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Medis usw) schon länger nicht mehr damit gefahren. Dann fährt meine Frau.
> Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit Bus im Winter oder bei schlechten Wetter. Sonst mit dem Fahrrad.



Mittlerweile lebt ein Großteil der Bevölkerung in Städten. Ein paar gelegentliche Fahrten vom Rest machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett (Städter brauche ja umgekehrt auch ein Auto, wenn sie aufs Land wollen), zumal Landbewohner typischerweise gute Voraussetzungen für eigenen Solarstrom haben und die beschriebenen Szenarien eine überschaubare Reichweite erfordern. Statt eigener Autos könnte man auch Taxis nehmen, dann entfällt der Produktionsaufwand.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Was mir in der gesamten Diskussion fehlt ist, dass kein bisschen über synthetische Kraftstoffe diskutiert wird.
> Mit so einer Lösung könnten so gut wie alle Autos einfach weiter betrieben werden und man spart sich die Akku Produktion und Verwertung.



Synthetisches Benzin wäre extrem ineffizient. Wir können zwar Wasserstoff relativ effizient produzieren, aber C(O) aus der Luft zu gewinnen verfrisst massenhaft Energie, die man bei der Verbrennung eines Kohlenwasserstoffes gegenüber dem darin enthaltenen H in Reinform kaum wieder rausholt. Und von der freigesetzten thermischen Energie landen dann 3/4 ungenutzt in der Athmosphäre. Insgesamt würden synthetische Verbrenner-Kraftstoffe den Primärenergiebedarf um den Faktor 6 bis 10 steigen. Dafür kann man verdammt viele Akkus bauen.
Nur als Übergangslösung haben Verbrenner eine Berechtigung.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die Brennstoffzelle ist auch (noch) kein Allheilmittel, da bei der Wasserstoffherstellung ebenfalls viel CO2 erzeugt wird, etwa 5t CO2 pro Tonne H2.
> https://www.e3s-conferences.org/articles/e3sconf/pdf/2016/05/e3sconf_seed2016_00023.pdf



Afaik erreichen Elektrolyseanlagen mittlerweile eine Effizienz von über 80%. 90% gelten als möglich und an Großanlagen zur thermischen Aufspaltung mit noch einmal weitaus höherem Potential wird gearbeitet. (Die sind zwar nicht effizienter, aber ein thermisches Solarkraftwerk ist weitaus billiger als Photovoltaik und auch flächeneffizienter. Pro m², vor allem aber pro € könnte die kWh H2 günstiger werden, als PV-Strom)
Dazu kommen noch einmal 30 bis 50% Verluste in der Brennstoffzelle. Für CO2-freie Brennstoffzellenautos brauchen wir also ungefähr 1,5 mal soviel sauberen Strom, wie mit Li-Io als Energieträger. Dafür entfallen aber die enormen Investitionen in Stromnetze, Ladetechnik, Akkus, Akku-Rohstoff-Abbau, etc.. Was volkswirtschaftlich billiger ist, hat leider nie jemand durchgerechnet - die Politik macht Populismus/was die Autokonzerne fordern und den meisten Bürgern geht das Klima weiterhin am Arsch vorbei.

Ich vermute, dass für unsere heutigen Mobilitätsansprüche, also hohe Reichweiten und Geschwindigikeit, Wasserstoff der haushohe Gewinner wäre. Außerdem überschneidet sich die benötigte Infrastruktur mit Erdgastechnik. Wir könnten also die nächsten Jahrzehnte unseren CO2-Ausstoß durch Wechsel auf fossiles Erd- und zunehmendes Biogas spürbar senken und die Investitionen in diese Technik später für CO2-freie Wasserstofftechnik nutzen.

Auf Kurzstrecke und bei allgemein deutlich gesenktem Mobilitätsbedarf könnte die Rechnung dagegen zugunsten von Batterieautos ausgehen - aber da sehe ich weiterhin keine Bereitschaft in der Bevölkerung zu und mit den heutigen Anstrengungen wird es auch im Best Case sehr lange dauern, bis sich die Investitionen in deutlichen CO2-Einsparungen niederschlagen.



> Das Thema Kraftwerksabschaltungen ist interessant, das hatte ich bisher auch nicht auf dem Schirm.



Das ist in meinen Augen das wichtigste Thema überhaupt. Ein großer Teil unserer Emissionen geht auf Kohlekraftwerke zurück. Iirc könnten allein durch den Umstieg auf Erdgas 20-30% CO2 binnen weniger Jahre einsparen und das wäre nicht einmal teuer (brächte aber zusätzliche Abhängigkeit von Russland). Und Kohle hat nicht nur eine extreme CO2-Bilanz (zur reinen Freisetzung kommt noch die Landvernichtung hinzu), sondern die Kraftwerke sind auch noch miserabel integrierbar. Seit dem die AKWs auf dem Rückmarsch sind, blockieren vor allem träge Kohlekraftwerke Leitungen und zwingen zur Drosselung von Windrädern; sorgen für einen Anstieg der EEG-Abgabe; einen Beitrag zur Netzstabilisierung leisten sie gar nicht; die riesigen Abbaugruben und produzierten Abgase bedingen meist Standorte die KWK erschweren; auf dezentrale, netzschonende Klein-/Blockkraftwerke ist die Technik gar nicht übertragbar;.....
Kohle ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der letzte Dreck. Und jeder (zusätzliche) Stromverbraucher, der nicht nur in den Mittagsstunden in PV-Regionen oder bei Strum in Norddeutschland angestöpselt wird, sorgt dafür, dass Kohlekraftwerke länger laufen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Mit Wasserstoff haben wir ne Menge Erfahrung, einfach mal die Rüstungsindustrie fragen 
Unsere U Boote sind dadurch auch auf relativ langen Strecken unglaublich leise.


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasserstoff ist ziemlich sicher. Unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten sogar sicherer als Li-Io weil er nicht über längere Zeit ein intensive Wärmequelle an einem Ort bilden kann.
> 
> Meine Probefahrt war eine ausreichend freie Autobahn, circa 30 km hin und nochmal 30 km zurück zwischen Abfahrten ähnlicher Höhe. Zielgeschwindigkeit 120, stellenweise zum überholen mehr - sparsame Fahrweise zwar, aber keine Windschattenschleicherei und auch kein Verkehrshindernis. Den 150 PS 1,5er bin ich später nochmal in einem Octavia gefahren und kam auf 6,8 l bei Schnitt 123 auf gleicher Strecke. Aber das sind natürlich subjektive Werte und z.B. mit Stadtverkehr kommt man schnell auf ganz andere Zahlen. Deswegen gibt es ja den 1:1 Vergleich vom ADAC mit identischem Fahrzyklus. Nur die Korrektur für ein Modell mit angemessenerer Motorisierung muss man herleiten, aber Spritmonitor hat da eine reichlich große Datenbasis, die individuelle Unterschiede ausbügelt.



Was heißt schon sicher, wir wissen alle was bei der Graf Zeppelin passiert ist und ja auch die Akkus sind nicht gerade ungefährlich, ich finde es etwas beängstigend, dass man nicht mal mehr aus dem Auto rauskommen würde bevor der Fahrzeugboden weg ist, wo ja Teslas scheinbar so ihre Probleme haben. 

Naja, 120 ist schon eine ziemliche Kriecherei auf der Autobahn, mindestens Richtgeschwindigkeit fahre ich schon, aber auf längeren Strecken auch nicht mehr als 140, da das Auto sonst etwas viel schluckt. Spritmonitor bringt übrigens einen Schnitt von 7,1 Liter (Automatik) beim 1,5er Golf, also nicht allzu weit entfernt von den 7,6.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statt eigener Autos könnte man auch Taxis nehmen, dann entfällt der Produktionsaufwand.


Ja klar. Und wer soll die bezahlen?
Die sind ja um ein vielfaches teurer als mit dem Bus zu fahren.
Wenn man nicht gerade Krankenfahrten hat, welche von der KK übernommen werden, können sich das die wenigsten auf Dauer leisten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was heißt schon sicher, wir wissen alle was bei der Graf Zeppelin passiert ist und ja auch die Akkus sind nicht gerade ungefährlich, ich finde es etwas beängstigend, dass man nicht mal mehr aus dem Auto rauskommen würde bevor der Fahrzeugboden weg ist, wo ja Teslas scheinbar so ihre Probleme haben.


Ich finde es zwar toll, dass man Vergleiche bringt aber das war die Hindenburg und es war was vollkommen anderes. 

Edit wegen Denkfehler^^


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es zwar toll, dass man Vergleiche bringt aber das war die Hindenburg und es war was vollkommen anderes.
> 
> Edit wegen Denkfehler^^



Ups du hast Recht  , ich war mir schon nicht sicher, aber habe dann vergessen noch mal nachzuschauen, ja die Hindenburg, ging mir nur um die generelle Gefährlichkeit.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Hyundai nexo 69 000 Euro? ^^ 

Frage mich wann solche Autos in große Menge produzieren werden , weil 69 000 sind schon viel.

Dann gibt  dafür auch noch wenig Tankstellen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...., meiner Meinung nach, interessante/überraschende/diskutable Feststellungen:...


_"...Ein  heute  in  Deutschland  gekauftes  elektrisches  Batteriefahrzeug  (BEV)  weist  über seine durchschnittliche Nutzungsdauer von 13 Jahren eine deutliche Treib-hausgas(THG)-Einsparung auf. Die Spannweite der Einsparung liegt von 28 % gegenüber einem Oberklassewagen Diesel bis zu 42 % gegenüber einem Klein-__wagen  Benziner,  wenn  man  den  Strommix  in  Deutschland  zugrunde legt. ... "_

Das deckt sich ungefähr mit Zahlen, die ich kannte, es ist eher etwas schlechter für das Elektrofahrzeug. Wer ein Elektrofahrzeug kauft, sollte eine eigene Solaranlage haben. Dann wird es richtig CO2 sparsam....


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ups du hast Recht  , ich war mir schon nicht sicher, aber habe dann vergessen noch mal nachzuschauen, ja die Hindenburg, ging mir nur um die generelle Gefährlichkeit.


Du siehst das trotzdem falsch.
Das Gas Luftgemisch muss sich zwischen unterer und oberer Explosionsgrenze befinden. In einem Tank, komprimiert ist das Gemisch eindeutig zu fett um zu brennen ganz im Gegensatz zum Luftschiff.

Guck dir mal an wie Mehl explodieren kann, aber du hast Mehl zu Hause halt nicht so zerstäubt, dass es gefährlich ist. (entfernter Vergleich)


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hyundai nexo 69 000 Euro? ^^
> 
> Frage mich wann solche Autos in große Menge produzieren werden , weil 69 000 sind schon viel.
> 
> Dann gibt  dafür auch noch wenig Tankstellen



Wird in Japan extrem subventioniert, sodass man, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nur 27.000€ für den Wagen zahlt und die Infrastruktur ist dort auch ziemlich gut. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du siehst das trotzdem falsch.
> Das Gas Luftgemisch muss sich zwischen unterer und oberer Explosionsgrenze befinden. In einem Tank, komprimiert ist das Gemisch eindeutig zu fett um zu brennen ganz im Gegensatz zum Luftschiff.
> 
> Guck dir mal an wie Mehl explodieren kann, aber du hast Mehl zu Hause halt nicht so zerstäubt, dass es gefährlich ist. (entfernter Vergleich)



Zugegebenermaßen habe ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung, würde mich freuen, wenn es tatsächlich nicht gefährlich ist, war nur eine generelle Befürchtung.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dir mal an wie Mehl explodieren kann, aber du hast Mehl zu Hause halt nicht so zerstäubt, dass es gefährlich ist. (entfernter Vergleich)


Jo, selbst Metall brennt relativ leicht, wenn die Oberfläche hoch genug ist.
Was ist der aktuelle Stand der Technik bei der Wasserstoff-Speicherung? Mir bekannt ist nur flüssiger Wasserstoff (Raketentreibstoff) oder als Metallhydrid.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was heißt schon sicher, wir wissen alle was bei der Graf Zeppelin Hindenburg passiert ist



Du weißt offensichtlich nicht, was passiert ist:


RtZk schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen habe ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung...




Damit du dir derartige fehlleitende Posts in Zukunft sparen kannst:
Jemand hat Säcke aus 0,1 mm dickem Rinderdarm mit Wasserstoff gefüllt, in der Hoffnung das sie dicht bleiben und diese in einen geschlossenen Raum, in dem sich austretender Wasserstoff sammeln kann, gehängt in der Hoffnung, dass sich niemals nie Funken bilden. Beide Hoffnungen haben sich nicht erfüllt und das Resultat war ein Großbrand an Bord eines Luftfahrzeuges. Ein Großbrand, bei dem nur 1/3 der Personen an Bord ums Leben kamen und das überwiegend durch Sturz aus großer Höhe, nicht durch Verbrennungen. 
Es war übrigens trotz der fragwürdigen Konstruktion einer von nur zwei Zeppelinen in denen es ohne externe Einwirkung zu einem Brand kam. Die 787 hat eine schlechtere Bilanz.



> und ja auch die Akkus sind nicht gerade ungefährlich, ich finde es etwas beängstigend, dass man nicht mal mehr aus dem Auto rauskommen würde bevor der Fahrzeugboden weg ist, wo ja Teslas scheinbar so ihre Probleme haben.



? Das Problem bei Akkubränden ist eher das Gegenteil. Es kann Stunden dauern, bis ein Tesla ausgebrannt ist und währenddessen kann man nur zusehen und eine Ausbreitung verhindern. Aussteigen ist überhaupt kein Problem.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja klar. Und wer soll die bezahlen?
> Die sind ja um ein vielfaches teurer als mit dem Bus zu fahren.
> Wenn man nicht gerade Krankenfahrten hat, welche von der KK übernommen werden, können sich das die wenigsten auf Dauer leisten.



Wenn man den Bus nehmen kann, sollte man auch den Bus nehmen. Für gelegentliche Fahrten, bei denen das nicht möglich ist, ist ein Taxi oft immer noch billiger als Anschaffung und Unterhalt eines eigenen Autos nur für diese Fahrten.


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Trotzdem ist es oft eine Schande wie teuer der Bus manchmal ist.
Beispiel gefällig? 
Ich will Abends ins Kino, pro Strecke 14km und 6€ pro Person.
Also eben mal 12€ nur für den Weg, da ist Benzin, Verschleiß und Parkhaus zusammen billiger. Wenn ich mit mehreren fahre wird es noch teurer (nicht linear) aber sowas darf es einfach nicht geben!
Klar, damit kann man keine Anschaffung eines Autos rechtfertigen, aber wenn man eh ein Auto hat weil man so nur 40 Minuten zur Arbeit braucht statt 90 (pro Strecke, Beispiel aus dem Bekanntenkreis) wird man am Wochenende nicht
das Auto stehen lassen um seine Freizeit mit dem ÖPNV zu organisieren.

(Bezug auf VRR, Preisstufe B)


----------



## Tengri86 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es oft eine Schande wie teuer der Bus manchmal ist.
> Beispiel gefällig?
> Ich will Abends ins Kino, pro Strecke 14km und 6€ pro Person.
> Also eben mal 12€ nur für den Weg, da ist Benzin, Verschleiß und Parkhaus zusammen billiger. Wenn ich mit mehreren fahre wird es noch teurer (nicht linear) aber sowas darf es einfach nicht geben!
> ...



ÖPNV lohnt nur wen du oft benutzt mit einem Ticket 1000/2000 

Ich habe preistufe C ab 9 Uhr Ticket  für 98 Euro  monatlich , normal würde ein hinfahrt zur Arbeitsort 12 Euro 80 kosten und zurück auch 12,80 


In Monat arbeite ich 25 bis 26 Tage. 
Deswegen lohnt sich so ein Ticket für vielfahrer ,blöd ist nur mit Auto brauchst 30 min dahin mit Bus und Bahn 2 Stunden...


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Mir geht es darum, dass jeder Autokilometer weniger ein Erfolg ist, aber so geht das nicht.

Ich bin auch Vielfahrer und mit der Bahncard 100 und dem Cityticket komme ich sehr gut zurecht. Aber auch das ist noch nicht die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## EyRaptor (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> blöd ist nur mit Auto brauchst 30 min dahin mit Bus und Bahn 2 Stunden...




Das Problem hab ich auch. Ich habe es ein paar mal mit Öffis versucht, aber der Zeit und Nerveneinsatz ist ungleich größer.  Das wollen sich die allerwenigsten in ähnlichen Situationen antun.


Mmn. sollte es aber schon das Zeil sein, die Leute von der Straße zu hohlen und Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel attraktiver zu machen.
Denn einen zwei Tonnen SUV (sind ja sooo beliebt grad ) mit weit über hundert PS zu betreiben um eine Person 30km von A nach B und wieder zurück-zutransportieren ist schon irgendwie dekadent.

Da finde ich das Konzept hier deutlich vielversprechender -> OEffentlicher Nahverkehr: Jahresticket 365 Euro: Deutsche Staedte moegen Wiener Modell - Politik - Tagesspiegel
In Gebieten mit gut funktionierenden Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ist das wirklich ein Anreiz um auch komplett aufs Auto zu verzichten.


----------



## RtZk (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Das Problem bei Akkubränden ist eher das Gegenteil. Es kann Stunden dauern, bis ein Tesla ausgebrannt ist und währenddessen kann man nur zusehen und eine Ausbreitung verhindern. Aussteigen ist überhaupt kein Problem.



Deswegen sind ja auch schon einige verbrannt, nur weil der Akku ewig brennt bedeutet es nicht, dass man jedes Mal rauskommt.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"...Ein  heute  in  Deutschland  gekauftes  elektrisches  Batteriefahrzeug  (BEV)  weist  über seine durchschnittliche Nutzungsdauer von 13 Jahren eine deutliche Treib-hausgas(THG)-Einsparung auf. Die Spannweite der Einsparung liegt von 28 % gegenüber einem Oberklassewagen Diesel bis zu 42 % gegenüber einem Klein-__wagen  Benziner,  wenn  man  den  Strommix  in  Deutschland  zugrunde legt. ... "_
> 
> Das deckt sich ungefähr mit Zahlen, die ich kannte, es ist eher etwas schlechter für das Elektrofahrzeug. Wer ein Elektrofahrzeug kauft, sollte eine eigene Solaranlage haben. Dann wird es richtig CO2 sparsam....



Ist darin auch die Herstellung und Entsorgung berücksichtigt?
Nach meinen Informationen ist der Energieaufwand bei der Herstellung und dem Recyceln von Elektroautos deutlich höher, als noch beim Otto und Dieselmotor, alleine schon wegen der Akkus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Quellen oder ist das genauso falsches Hörensagen wie bei der Hindenburg?

Ich kann spontan genau zwei Fällen von Tesla-Bränden mit Personenschaden finden. Einer davon ist mit knapp 190 in einer Tempo-40-Zone in eine Mauer gefahren, der andere hat sich trotz des extrem tiefen Schwerpunktes mehrfach überschlagen. In beiden Fällen finde ich keine hinweise darauf, dass die Insassen nach Crash und vor Brand noch am Leben waren - die Energien, die vorher gewirkt haben, lassen Zweifel daran aufkommen. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass du "aus dem Auto rauskommen würdest" "bevor der Boden weg ist", solange du überhaupt noch in der Lage bist, aus einem Auto heraus zu kommen. Zwischen dir und dem Akku sind mehrere Lagen Blech und das Ding explodiert nicht, sondern brennt langsam (und lange).

Nur das mehrstündige herausschneiden deiner querschnittsgelähmten, teilweise zermatschten Reste ist in einem Batterieauto gegebenenfalls nicht mehr möglich, wo es bei einem Benziner noch geklappt hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Ach man findet immer Wege und wenn irgendwas wirklich heftig brennt nimmst du halt Sand mit.
Dann ist es halt eine weniger patientenorientierte Rettung sondern mehr eine Crash Rettung aber man bekommt die Leute raus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist darin auch die Herstellung und Entsorgung berücksichtigt?


Dann lies es Dir doch durch. Der Link steht doch im Anfangsbeitrag.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwischen dir und dem Akku sind mehrere Lagen Blech und das Ding explodiert nicht, sondern brennt langsam (und lange).


Wie kommst du darauf? Explodieren tut da nix, aber wenn es durch mechanische Einflüsse zu Kurzschlüssen im Akku kommt, wird die gespeicherte Energie ziemlich schnell umgesetzt.
Hier mal ein Eindruck, wie das aussehen kann:
YouTube
Das muss demnach unter allen Umständen verhindert werden. Ich denke, dass man das technisch nahezu unmöglich machen kann, in dem man den Akku in ein entsprechendes geschütztes Gehäuse integriert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

RtzK redete nicht von einer Zelle, die ihre Energie in einigen Sekunden freisetzt (was immer noch weit von einer Metallschichten durchdringenden Explosion entfernt ist), sondern vom Akkupaket eines Teslas aus tausenden Zellen. Die werden aber nicht alle gleichzeitig von einem Hammer getroffen, sondern es ist eine über Stunden laufende Kettenreaktion aus überhitzenden, beschädigten Zellen, die ihre Nachbarn zur Reaktion bringen. Unmittelbar nach dem Crash wird nur ein Bruchteil der gespeicherten Energie freigesetzt und das auf der anderen Seite des Bodenblechs und der Akkuumhüllung. Unter der Bedingung, dass man überhaupt noch aussteigen kann, schafft man das also locker bevor der Teppich auch nur warm wird, geschweige denn "der Boden weg ist". Meines Wissens nach kam es bei den meisten bisherigen Tesla-Unfällen aber nicht einmal zu einem Brand.


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Wenn es am Fußende brennt: Autobrand: Wenn das E-Auto ploetzlich Feuer faengt | Startseite | MARKTCHECK | SWR.de
Akkurecycling: Elektromobilitaet - Das muehsame Recycling von Lithium-Ionen-Akkus


€: Fürs Protokoll: YouTube


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quellen oder ist das genauso falsches Hörensagen wie bei der Hindenburg?
> 
> Ich kann spontan genau zwei Fällen von Tesla-Bränden mit Personenschaden finden. Einer davon ist mit knapp 190 in einer Tempo-40-Zone in eine Mauer gefahren, der andere hat sich trotz des extrem tiefen Schwerpunktes mehrfach überschlagen. In beiden Fällen finde ich keine hinweise darauf, dass die Insassen nach Crash und vor Brand noch am Leben waren - die Energien, die vorher gewirkt haben, lassen Zweifel daran aufkommen. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass du "aus dem Auto rauskommen würdest" "bevor der Boden weg ist", solange du überhaupt noch in der Lage bist, aus einem Auto heraus zu kommen. Zwischen dir und dem Akku sind mehrere Lagen Blech und das Ding explodiert nicht, sondern brennt langsam (und lange).
> 
> Nur das mehrstündige herausschneiden deiner querschnittsgelähmten, teilweise zermatschten Reste ist in einem Batterieauto gegebenenfalls nicht mehr möglich, wo es bei einem Benziner noch geklappt hätte.



Erstes Ergebnis Tesla Model S - Gewaltige Batterieexplosion toetet Insassen | STERN.de , aber klar man kommt problemlos raus und deine Respektlosigkeit gegenüber gestorbenen Menschen ist übrigens das allerletzte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Auto !brennt! in dem Video, aus dem der Stern und andere Medien Bilder bezogen haben noch (lange) nach Eintreffen der Feuerwehr. Also mindestens 10-20 Minuten, während Explosionen Millisekunden dauern und verfügbares Brennmaterial in weniger als 1 Minute konsumieren sollten. Man beachte auch die außerhalb der Kollisionszone intakte Karosserie und den offensichtlich NICHT bis zur Hinterachse zerfetzen Unterboden.
(Anm.: Ich habe aber Zweifel, dass die Bilder authentisch sind. In dem Tesla sitzt offensichtlich niemand mehr drin, was eine Aufnahme nach einer Flucht aller Insassen respektive nach Abschluss aller Rettungsmaßnahmen bedeutet. Die Leiche der Fahrerin und der wohl erst im Krankenhaus verstorbene Fahrer wurden aber aus dem Auto geholt und selbst wenn dieses später wieder in Flammen aufgegangen ist und wir hier Aufnahmen >40 Minuten nach der "Explosion" sehen: Warum ist die Beifahrertür geschlossen und nicht aufgeschnitten?)
Weiterflug in ein Haus nach dem Frontal-Crash mit dem Baum und 140 m Trümmerfeld legen sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten nahe.
Unbestätigbaren Bezügen auf die lokale TV-Berichterstattung stellen 160 km/h in den Raum. Auf einer normalen Straße innerorts.
Übrigens mit 2,1 Promille.

Was ich außerhalb reißerischer, "TESLA"+"FEUER"="!C!L!I!C!K!S!"-Medien nicht finden konnte: Irgend ein Untersuchungsergebnis, dass "Verbrennen" bei der Fahrerin respektive "Brandwunden" beim wohl noch lebend geborgenen Beifahrer (ist nur die linke Hälfte des Akkus explodiert und das Feuer dann erstmal eine halbe Stunde in respektvollem Abstand geblieben?). Solltest du derartige Quellen, gar einen offiziellen Untersuchungsbericht statt einem Stern-Clickbait haben, ändere ich gern mein Meinung, aber anhand der bislang vorliegenden Fakten bleibe ich dabei:
Die 10-20 Sekunden zum Aussteigen hat man auch in einem brennenden Batterieauto. Wenn man mit dreifach überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in Bäume fernt, mag man aber in Situationen kommen, in denen man nicht mehr aussteigen kann. Ob man die in einem konventionellen Auto überlebt, sei dahingestellt - in Teslas ist das zu-Tode-fahren aber zugegebenermaßen spektakulärer.


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Ich dichte nicht hinzu wie du, ich habe den Unfallbericht genauso wenig gelesen wie du und kann nur auf die Berichterstattung vertrauen, wo es auch heißt dass der Aufprall nicht tödlich war, aber du weißt ja immer alles besser, ich seh schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Anm.: Hab mein Post nach genauerer Betrachtung des Videos nochmal umformuliert. Da passt was nicht zusammen.

Und das du etwas dazu dichtest, werde ich dir solange vorwerfen, wie du keine Quellen mit direktem Bezug für deine Behauptungen vorlegst.
"Der Aufprall war nicht tödlich"? Habe ich bislang nur bei dir gelesen. Selbst der Stern, der seinerseits sehr spärliche Informationen aus mindestens dritter, wenn nicht vierter Hand mit Allgemeinplätzen aufbläht, schreibt über das eigentliche Geschehen "Die Fahrerin war sofort tot".


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Ich finde es langsam wirklich frech "Aufprall allein wäre kaum tödlich"
Für mich war es das hier jetzt, weder scheinst du lesen zu können, noch Benehmen zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum ist die Beifahrertür geschlossen und nicht aufgeschnitten?


Ganz einfach, die Amis machen gerne Crash Rettungen und wenn die Fahrerseite einmal offen ist zieht man den Beifahrer dort direkt mit raus.
Außerdem eignet sich die Mittelkonsole des Model S sich relativ gut um jemanden drüber zu ziehen im Vergleich mit einem Verbrenner.

Was mich mehr aufregt ist das:


> Aufprall allein wäre kaum tödlich


Der Wagen ist vorne stark zusammen gedrückt, das kommt nicht vom umsetzen von Akkuzellen und wie kann man schreiben, dass so ein heftiger Aufprall alleine kaum tödlich wäre? Das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Benziner kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus, die brennen doch ständig ab. Dazu neue Klimaanlagen mit brennbarem Kühlmittel, welches sich nach Kontakt mit der Abgasanlage selbstentzündet ist der nächste Grund für ein Elektrofahrzeug

Brennt wie Zunder:
YouTube
YouTube

Ich erinnere mich noch an VW Touran die im Stand durch Fehler in der Benzinpumpe anfingen zu brennen, Minuten nach dem Abstellen. Ganz großes Kino, wenn das Auto in der Garage steht. Ja, natürlich brennen Elektroautos auch, das nimmt sich alles nichts. mit den Batterien unter dem Auto muss man sich aber ziemlich dämlich anstellen, um die kaputt zu bekommen,


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Das Risiko eines Personenschadens durch brennende Autos ist in der Relation gesehen doch winzig.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Das eine gegen das Andere auszuspielen macht doch eh keinen Sinn. Wenns nen Unfall gibt wo man mit weit über 100 Sachen abfliegt ist das Thema Feuer eher nebensächlich. Ich persönlich fühl mich im Elektroauto jetzt sicherer als vorher. Auch das Risiko dass sich ein Motor oder Getriebe in den Innenraum schiebt gibt's nicht mehr. 
Und das Thema lokal auf Deutschland zu beschränken hilft auch wenig. Global gesehen gibt's es etliche Länder wo der Strom was Co2 angeht deutlich sauberer ist und auch mehr Autos jetzt schon elektrisch fahren. 
Guckt mal in die Städte in China wo zum Beispiel die Dreckschleudern aka Moppeds verboten wurden und quasi nur noch Elektroroller fahren.  Das hat gut was gebracht. Ich finde generell dass man hierzulande viel zu viel redet und zu wenig macht. Einfach machen, nicht warten bis die anderen damit fertig sind. Klar muss auch sein dass derzeit (Anfang 2019) das E-Auto noch nicht für die Massen tauglich ist. Muss es auch nicht, aber mal anfangen schadet nicht. 
Wasserstoff sehe ich im PKW-Bereich nicht. Bei den schweren Nutzfahrzeugen wäre es ne Option. Aber im Auto..  Kosten/Nutzen sind nicht machbar. Das H2- Auto ist genauso ein E-Auto wie dein Batterieelektrisches. Es braucht ne Batterie, E-Motoren etc aber zusätzlich noch das ganze Wasserstoffzeugs. Gleiches mit den Hybrid-Teilen. Das sind Alibiautos für irgendwelche Quoten die halt gebaut werden weil man muss, nicht weil man will. Und das Ergebnis sieht man auch. 
Haltbarkeit muss man halt mal sehen wie lange die Batterien wirklich halten. Aber was ich bisher gehört hab sind sie inzwischen relativ gut. Bei meiner gehe ich mal von 30 Jahren aus... 15 Jahre oder länger im Auto und dann kommt sie ins Haus als Pufferspeicher..


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Ein Wasserstoffauto braucht keine Batterie. Supercaps in ausreichender Größe und Anzahl würden für etwas Zwischenpuffer reichen.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Wo kann ich das heute kaufen? In Golfgrösse bis maximal 30k€? 
Am Ende setzt sich Effizienz und Preis durch. Beides spricht nicht für H2 im Kleinwagen... aber da sind wir arg OT jetzt.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Am Ende ist die Frage was eine Brennstoffzelle in Großserie an Preis erreichen kann. Den + kleiner Pufferspeicher muss man dann gegen die großen Akkupacks rechnen.
Aktuell bin ich mir nicht sicher dass am Ende tatsächlich die Akkus die billigere Lösung bleiben. Die Umweltbilanz ist hier ja ebenfalls das Thema und auch dort könnte H noch aufholen wenn man entsprechende Produktionsanlagen in Nordafrika aufbaut. Das schöne am Wasserstoff ist ja dass man ihn im Gegensatz zu "rohem" Strom auf Tankern etc. transportieren und auch einlagern kann.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Und da sind wir mal wieder bei einer grundlegenden Frage.

Wie soll das alles finanziert werden?

Wenn demnächst kein 3000€-Bruttoeinkommen (als Alleinverdiener) mehr reicht,

um überhaupt über die Runden zu kommen,

das wird hier aber richtig die Post im Lande abgehen.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das heute kaufen? In Golfgrösse bis maximal 30k€?
> Am Ende setzt sich Effizienz und Preis durch. Beides spricht nicht für H2 im Kleinwagen... aber da sind wir arg OT jetzt.



Kannst du in Japan aktuell, das größere Problem ist das Teil in Deutschland aufzutanken.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und da sind wir mal wieder bei einer grundlegenden Frage.
> 
> Wie soll das alles finanziert werden?
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf? Nicht jeder hat ein Anrecht auf einen 100.000€ Tesla oder ähnliches. Ein Golf oder Ähnliches reicht genauso für alles und bis man die nicht mehr fahren darf sind weit mehr als 10 Jahre vergangen, ,wenn es denn überhaupt jemals dazu kommen wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Umweltbilanz ist hier ja ebenfalls das Thema und auch dort könnte H noch aufholen wenn man entsprechende Produktionsanlagen in Nordafrika aufbaut. Das schöne am Wasserstoff ist ja dass man ihn im Gegensatz zu "rohem" Strom auf Tankern etc. transportieren und auch einlagern kann.



Dann aber den Transport, die Verteilung, den Unterhalt der tausenden LKW, Schiffe, Tankstellen etc. auch alles mit rein rechnen. Strom kannst mit intelligenten Steuerungen etc. inzwischen recht gut verteilen ohne dass das Licht ausgeht.  Nicht immer nur ab Zapfsäule bei allen anderen und bei den Batterien wird jede kleinste Fussel vorher schon rein gerechnet.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Dass Elektroautos bzw. Elektromobilität im Individualverkehr nicht der heilige Gral sind sollte jedem klar sein, der auch nur halbwegs klar denken kann. 
Die Herstellung und vorallem das Recycling von Akkus ist ziemlich umweltschädigend - gewiss, die Herstellung von Öl auch, allerdings muss der Strom auch erstmal hergestellt werden. Bei unserem derzeitigem Strommix ist das, sofern ich den Startpost richtig verstanden habe, ein Nullsummenspiel zwischen klassischen Verbrennern und E-Autos - sofern man nicht die Möglichkeit hat, auf eine eigene, dedizierte Solaranlage zurückzugreifen.

Und selbst wenn wir irgendwann mehr regenerative Energien im Strommix haben, es werden dann ganz neue Probleme entstehen: Regenerative Energien sind wetter- und tageszeitabhägig, verlangen also zwangsweise nach Speichermöglichkeiten - am Ende läuft es also auf nur noch mehr Akkus hinaus. Bei extrem steigendem elektrischen Energiebedarf. Auch müsste das Stromnetz extrem erweitert werden, eben wegen dem deutlich höheren Bedarf. Die ganze Ladeinfrastruktur in der Stadt zur Verfügung zu stellen ist quasi ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 

Ich denke, wir könnten die Umweltbilanz der Verbrennerautos auch einfach dadurch erhöhen, dass der technische Fortschritt (welcher trotz der Dieselskandale zweifelsfrei vorhanden ist...) nicht in immer stärkere, größere und schwerere Autos investiert wird. Sondern in die Effizienz und in einen geringeren Schadstoffausstoß. Ein Bekannter fährt nen 2008er Ford Fiesta mit 67PS-Motor - reicht für die täglichen Arbeitswege insbesonder im Stadtverkehr völlig aus, zumal die Karre wegen ihres geringen Gewichts auch nicht viel langsamer beschleunigt. Im Alltag liegt der Nutzen eines schweren, 200PS starken und über 200km/h schnellen Wagens eher gering - in der Stadt sind nur 50 erlaubt, die Richtgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 130. Ich will mich zwar nicht auf die 130 oder einen anderen höheren Wert festlegen, aber mittlerweile schaffen selbst Mittelklasse-Kleinwagen Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen man eher von Luxus als Nutzen sprechen kann. 

Auch sollte man an grundsätzlich weniger schadstoffreichen Alternativen im Verbrennerbereich arbeiten - Erdgas zum Beispiel. Ist schonmal ein sehr großer Fortschritt gegenüber Diesel/Benzin und auch eine praktikable sowie sichere Alternative. Und halbwegs energieeffizient zu gewinnen. Daran scheitert mWn. nämlich so ziemlich jeder Gehversuch mit Wasserstoffantrieben - die Gewinnung von Wasserstoff ist wohl ziemlich ineffizient und teuer. 

Der ÖPNV stellt halt einen herben Einschnitt in den Komfort, die Freiheit und Individualität dar und kostet in Städten straßengebunden (d.h. mit Ausnahme der U-Bahn - die ist quasi immer schneller...) richtig viel Zeit. In Großstädten ist er zwar zwingend erforderlich (der Platz ist nunmal begrenzt - im Radio wurde Berlin auf Google Maps als rote Nudel bezeichnet, als am Montag der ÖPNV streikbedingt quasi komplett lahm lag...) und umwelttechnisch im Alltag die beste Variante. Es gibt ne Menge gute Gründe, Situationen und individuelle Empfindlichkeiten, weshalb er nicht für jeden eine gute Alternative ist - aber auch, weshalb ÖPNV für viele eine Alternative sein könnte. Die Entscheidung ob ÖPNV oder Individualverkehr sollte eine freiheitliche Entscheidung bleiben dürfen. Zumal alleine der finanzielle Aufwand beim Auto schon meist eine hohe Einstiegshürde ist, die oft nur wenn nötig überwunden wird. Die Folgekosten sind auch nicht ohne (Wartung, Steuern, Parkraumbewirtschaftung - die in erster Linie nur diejenigen bestraft, die ihr Auto sinnvoll für den Arbeitsweg nutzen). Carsharing wäre ne Notlösung, sollte aber deutlich bezahlbarer werden. 

Was ist wohl umweltschädlicher? Viel fliegen und dafür im Alltag den ÖPNV nutzen oder nie/wenig fliegen, und dafür Autofahrer sein? Kann und will ich nicht allgemeingültig entscheiden. 
Für mich wäre die Wahl jedenfalls klar, hätte ich eine Wahl - ich wäre lieber der Autofahrer und Nieflieger, weil mir das Auto viele Nerven und vorallem Zeit sparen würde und vorallem meinen Horizont erweitert (alles außerhalb von Berlin AB existiert für mich im Alltag nicht...). Und ja, auch meinen Spaß am Fahren nicht nur auf Arbeit genießen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Also Reisen ist oft eine Horizonterweiterung auf die man nicht verzichten sollte also ist auch fliegen notwendig.
Aber nicht innerhalb Deutschlands und den Rest Europas machen wir wie früher einfach wieder durch Nachtzüge erreichbar.
Dann sparen wir uns derart viele Flüge und die Langstreckenflüge müssen wir dann halt mit Kerosin abreißen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Amis machen gerne Crash Rettungen und wenn die Fahrerseite einmal offen ist zieht man den Beifahrer dort direkt mit raus.
> Außerdem eignet sich die Mittelkonsole des Model S sich relativ gut um jemanden drüber zu ziehen im Vergleich mit einem Verbrenner.



Thx für Info. Das passt auch zu den Rettungszeitangaben (15 min für die Fahrerin, 20 für den Beifahrer) die ich vereinzelt gefunden habe.



> Was mich mehr aufregt ist das:
> 
> Der Wagen ist vorne stark zusammen gedrückt, das kommt nicht vom umsetzen von Akkuzellen und wie kann man schreiben, dass so ein heftiger Aufprall alleine kaum tödlich wäre? Das ist Schwachsinn.



Tjo, Stern-Online-Redakteure die schnell einen Zwischentitel für einen Klickbait brauchen und quasi keine Informationen vorliegen haben, sind wohl nur in den Augen von RtzK eine zuverlässige Informationsquellen. 
Aber der glaubt ja auch, dass es techisch unvermeidbar war, dass die Graf Zeppelin explodiert ist und (siehe Nachbarthread) dass Adolg "ich brauch ein halbes Dutzen 1-t-Trägersysteme" Hitler keine Atombombe eingesetzt hätte, wenn er die Möglichkeit erhalten hätte.
Ich spare mir "freche" Dinge wie Faktensuche und -analayse wohl besser. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Benziner kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus, die brennen doch ständig ab. Dazu neue Klimaanlagen mit brennbarem Kühlmittel, welches sich nach Kontakt mit der Abgasanlage selbstentzündet ist der nächste Grund für ein Elektrofahrzeug
> 
> Brennt wie Zunder:
> YouTube
> ...



Die Rache des Proletariats an den Häuslebauern! Nieder mit den Garagen, lange leben die Laternenparker!

E-Autos nutzen meines Wissens nach übrigens die gleichen Klimamittel und die Leistungselektronik erreicht unter schadhaften Bedingungen (irgendwas muss das Kühlmittel ja auch erstmal in großen Mengen freisetzen) auch die nötige Zündtemperatur.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das eine gegen das Andere auszuspielen macht doch eh keinen Sinn. Wenns nen Unfall gibt wo man mit weit über 100 Sachen abfliegt ist das Thema Feuer eher nebensächlich. Ich persönlich fühl mich im Elektroauto jetzt sicherer als vorher. Auch das Risiko dass sich ein Motor oder Getriebe in den Innenraum schiebt gibt's nicht mehr.



Motor gibt es bei vielen E-Autos vorne weiterhin und das Getriebe hängt entweder neben dem Motor vor der Vorderachse, wo es keine zusätzliche Gefahr zu diesem darstellt, oder zwischen den Vordersitzen. Ein Längsantriebsstrang mit Kardan ist crashtechnisch sogar eine Versteifung - du hast mitten im Auto einen Rammboch, der geradlinig auf den Unfallpartner zielt und an dem sich große Teile der Karosserie abstützen können. Quermotoren wiederum sind ein sehr solider Lastverteiler im Vorderwagen, der punktuelles eindringen schmaler Hindernisse (z.B. Pfahl) erschwerden. Was gefährlich in den Fußraum eindringt sind zunächst meist die Räder und die braucht ein Elektroauto aller Heiligsprechung zum Trotz weiterhin. Der Rest ist nur allgemein die Frage von "Platz und Material vor den Insassen". Wenn man ein E-Auto mit großzügigem vorderen Kofferrraum baut und da dann nichts stabiles reinpackt, hat es einen Vorteil, weil die Knautschzone praktisch über das benötige (Antriebs-)Volumen hinaus gestreckt wurde. Das gilt für eine Verbrenner mit gleicher Bauweise aber auch, nur baut den kaum einer, weil sich (aus guten Gründen) andere Designlinien durchgesetzt haben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Wasserstoffauto braucht keine Batterie. Supercaps in ausreichender Größe und Anzahl würden für etwas Zwischenpuffer reichen.



Das Spannungsverhalten von Kondensatoren ist nicht gerade toll und für Rekuperation bräuchte man wirklich viele davon, was auch rohstofftechnisch unschön ist. Li-Io ist hier die bessere Technik, zumal Caps beim Kurzschluss tatsächlich explosionsähnliche Energiefreisetzungen ermöglichen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Reisen ist oft eine Horizonterweiterung auf die man nicht verzichten sollte also ist auch fliegen notwendig.
> Aber nicht innerhalb Deutschlands und den Rest Europas machen wir wie früher einfach wieder durch Nachtzüge erreichbar.
> Dann sparen wir uns derart viele Flüge und die Langstreckenflüge müssen wir dann halt mit Kerosin abreißen.



Sehr viele deutsche könnten ihren Horizont schon innerhalb der Reichweite eines Fahrrads deutlich erweitern, das prinzipiell (Ausbau und vor allem Korrdination tun not) komplett per Bahn erreichbare Europa sollte allen reichen. Das heißt nicht, dass eine Reise auf andere Kontinente nicht mehr möglich sein sollte, aber man muss endlich einpreisen, dass energetisch ein enormer Luxus ist, den man sich nur wenige Male im Leben erlauben kann. Und das man keinesfalls für 7 Tage Kurz"entspannung" ans andere Ende der Welt fliegt (oder gar für 7 Minuten Business-Handshake), sondern wenn dann gleich für 7+ Wochen Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...E-Autos nutzen meines Wissens nach übrigens die gleichen Klimamittel und die Leistungselektronik erreicht unter schadhaften Bedingungen (irgendwas muss das Kühlmittel ja auch erstmal in großen Mengen freisetzen) auch die nötige Zündtemperatur.


Die sitzt aber nicht im Bereich der Klimaanlagen, oder zumindest muss es das nicht. Und eine Abgasanlage ist immer heiß, rotglühend heiß...


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

@ruyven
Innerhalb der Reichweite ihres Fahrrads naja in Köln erlebe ich schon einen Kulturschock, bis nach Bayern will ich dann aber doch nicht^^

Aber ganz ehrlich, es gibt schon Umstände die dazu führen, dass man diese Entfernungen öfter zurück legt. Liebe etc


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Spannungsverhalten von Kondensatoren ist nicht gerade toll und für Rekuperation bräuchte man wirklich viele davon, was auch rohstofftechnisch unschön ist. Li-Io ist hier die bessere Technik



Theoretisch ja,

das Blöde ist nur,

dass unsere Wirtschaft gar nicht mehr preiswert auf diesen 
Grundstoff zurückgreifen kann,

weil die Chienesen alles vorher schon gerafft haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Dafür könnt ihr Diesel


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dafür könnt ihr Diesel



Der Diesel wird zu Unrecht runter gemacht, er ist deutlich sparsamer als ein Benziner und bläst so weniger CO2 in die Luft. Die neuen 6d sind absolut in Ordnung und kein Problem, auch die EU6 sind gerade so noch in Ordnung.


----------



## P2063 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Der Diesel wird zu Unrecht runter gemacht, er ist deutlich sparsamer als ein Benziner und bläst so weniger CO2 in die Luft. Die neuen 6d sind absolut in Ordnung und kein Problem, auch die EU6 sind gerade so noch in Ordnung.



nur bringt es der Umwelt leider auch nichts, wenn für jeden neuen sauberen Diesel der alte nicht ordnungsgemäß verschrottet, sondern illegal nach Osteuropa oder Afrika verschoben wird um dort weiter seinen Dreck in die Luft zu blasen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei 100% Ökostrom vom eigenen Dach sieht die Sache natürlich deutlich besser aus. Aber das ist für die Mehrheit der deutschen Haushalte schlicht nicht möglich, da man dafür ein eigenes Haus samt Parkplatz auf dem eigenen Grundstück und reichlich Geld auf dem eigenen Konto braucht.


Gegen die nötige Stellfläche lässt sich schwer was sagen, aber die braucht jedes Auto. Eigenes Haus muss jedoch nicht zwingend sein, man kann ja auch zur Miete die Dachfläche pachten wenn sich der Eigentümer darauf einlässt weil er selbst das Geld nicht verdienen will.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat Solarstrom zu produzieren (egal ob mit oder ohne Eigenverbrauch) und es nicht tut ist jedenfalls ziemlich blöd. Reichlich Geld braucht es dafür keinesfalls, mit Einspeisevergütung und steuerlichen Abschreibungen ist man nach spätestens 10 Jahren im Plus, das Leiht einem jede Bank sofort ohne große Diskussion.


----------



## aloha84 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> nur bringt es der Umwelt leider auch nichts, wenn für jeden neuen sauberen Diesel der alte nicht ordnungsgemäß verschrottet, sondern illegal nach Osteuropa oder Afrika verschoben wird um dort weiter seinen Dreck in die Luft zu blasen.



Dafür löst er aber in Afrika oder Osteuropa eine noch größere Dreckschleuder ab.
Davon ab halte ich es für ökologischen Wahnsinn einen Euro 5 Diesel mit z.T. weniger als 100tkm zu verschrotten.....das ist irre.


----------



## P2063 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Dafür löst er aber in Afrika oder Osteuropa eine noch größere Dreckschleuder ab.



mit Sicherheit nicht, dort wird ein Auto gefahren bis es auseinander fällt



aloha84 schrieb:


> Davon ab halte ich es für ökologischen Wahnsinn einen Euro 5 Diesel mit z.T. weniger als 100tkm zu verschrotten.....das ist irre.



Dem widerspreche ich logisch gesehen nicht, aber so sind nun mal die rechtlichen Vorgaben. Aber eine Nachrüstung die techisch bei den meisten Fahrzeugen problemlos möglich wäre verschafft der Lobby ja keine neuen Zulassungszahlen, das ist genauso irrsinnig wie schon die letzte Abwrackprämie.


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich logisch gesehen nicht, aber so sind nun mal die rechtlichen Vorgaben. Aber eine Nachrüstung die techisch bei den meisten Fahrzeugen problemlos möglich wäre verschafft der Lobby ja keine neuen Zulassungszahlen, das ist genauso irrsinnig wie schon die letzte Abwrackprämie.



Bei den meisten Autos macht die Nachrüstung keinen Sinn, da sie mehr kostet, als die meisten Fahrzeuge die es betrifft überhaupt wert sind.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Autos macht die Nachrüstung keinen Sinn, da sie mehr kostet, als die meisten Fahrzeuge die es betrifft überhaupt wert sind.


Dann hätten die Hersteller von vorne herein nicht Lug und Trug machen sollen. Wenn die Kosten für die Nachrüstung zu 100% von den Herstellern getragen werden müsste, selbst wenn die Nachrüstung den Wert des Fahrzeugs übersteigt, so wäre das zusätzlich noch eine nette Strafe für diese.
Wer Leute bescheisst, soll dann nicht das Hohelied des mimimi anstimmen.


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann hätten die Hersteller von vorne herein nicht Lug und Trug machen sollen. Wenn die Kosten für die Nachrüstung zu 100% von den Herstellern getragen werden müsste, selbst wenn die Nachrüstung den Wert des Fahrzeugs übersteigt, so wäre das zusätzlich noch eine nette Strafe für diese.
> Wer Leute bescheisst, soll dann nicht das Hohelied des mimimi anstimmen.



Hier geht es um mehr und zwar um den Erhalt des Grundes warum Deutschland heute so da steht wie es da steht und zwar der Autoindustrie als solches, man sollte nicht die Unternehmen abstrafen, sondern die Köpfe hinter dem Betrug.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Hier geht es um mehr und zwar um den Erhalt des Grundes warum Deutschland heute so da steht wie es da steht und zwar der Autoindustrie als solches, man sollte nicht die Unternehmen abstrafen, sondern die Köpfe hinter dem Betrug.


Die führenden Köpfe gehören zusätzlich noch abgestraft, auch wenn es teilweise etwas schwierig werden könnte, angesichts der Nibelungentreue zwischen Unternehmensführung, Bundes- und Landesregierung (und damit bestimmte Parteien), Betriebsrat und Großaktionären. Aber ich werde sowieso die Vermutung nicht los, dass es dir nur mal wieder um böse organisierte Kriminalität vs "gute" organisierte Kriminalität geht.

Achja: Das interessante an der Aufdeckung der Betrügereien ist aber, dass es zuerst in den USA geschah. Dem angeblichen Hort der Verachtung von Verbraucherschutz und wo man Unternehmen angeblich alles durchgehen lässt.


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Man lässt US Unternehmen fast alles durchgehen, geht aber gegen ausländische Unternehmen extrem hart vor. 
Jetzt komm mir nicht wieder mit deinem organisierte Kriminalität Schwachsinn, wenn es welche wären sie schon längst angeklagt.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



RtZk schrieb:


> Man lässt US Unternehmen fast alles durchgehen, geht aber gegen ausländische Unternehmen extrem hart vor.


So? Muss man mal wieder auf den RICO Act verweisen und das dieser u.a. auch gegen big tobacco angewandt wurde oder dass es class action lawsuit auch schon gegen Ford, Crysler und Co gab? Zumal VW Glück im Unglück hatte, dass der RICO Act nicht gegen sie angewandt wurde. Ansonsten hätte der Laden lichterloh in Flammen gestanden und auch die Bundes- und Landesregierung hierzulande hätten sich wunderschön ihre Patschehändchen verbrannt.

Aber Hauptsache man kann mal wieder Deutschland und deutsche Unternehmen als ewiges Opfer einer ausländischen Verschwörung sehen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass sie einfach nur einen riesengroßen Scheißhaufen fabriziert haben und dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die sitzt aber nicht im Bereich der Klimaanlagen, oder zumindest muss es das nicht. Und eine Abgasanlage ist immer heiß, rotglühend heiß...



Auch in einem Verbrenner muss sich die Klimaanlage nicht über dem Abgastrackt befinden und umgekehrt wirst du in vielen E-Autos mit (Auch-)Frontantrieb dessen Elektronik in der Nähe der Klimatisierung finden. Und spätestens wenn die Akkuheizung via Wärmepumpe arbeiten soll, ist es auch technisch und energetisch nicht mehr trivial, die beiden zu trennen.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja,
> 
> das Blöde ist nur,
> 
> ...



Supercaps wachsen auch nicht auf Bäumen. Und die Chinesen raffen wenig weg; die haben einfach nur den passenden Nicht-Umweltschutz für Abbau im eigenen Land und sie investieren massiv in Entwicklungsländer mit weiteren Vorkommen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Der Diesel wird zu Unrecht runter gemacht, er ist deutlich sparsamer als ein Benziner und bläst so weniger CO2 in die Luft. Die neuen 6d sind absolut in Ordnung und kein Problem, auch die EU6 sind gerade so noch in Ordnung.



Siehe Thema des Threads zur Sparsamkeit. "deutlich weniger" CO2 ist es gar nicht mal. Der "weniger" Verbrauch geht immer noch zu einem großen Teil auf den höheren Energiegehalt des Treibstoff zurücks und mit zunehmenden Verbrennungsdrücken bei den Benzinern (die ersten Benzin-Teil-Selbstzünder sollen noch dieses Jahr erscheinen) werden die nicht-chemischen Vorteile auf 0 sinken.




P2063 schrieb:


> Gegen die nötige Stellfläche lässt sich schwer was sagen, aber die braucht jedes Auto.



Aber nur eine E-Auto braucht eine feste Stellfläche, an der man eine eigene Ladesäule bauen kann. Ein Verbrenner braucht nur irgend eine und so parken die Mehrheit der Deutschen.



> Eigenes Haus muss jedoch nicht zwingend sein, man kann ja auch zur Miete die Dachfläche pachten wenn sich der Eigentümer darauf einlässt weil er selbst das Geld nicht verdienen will.



Technisch kann man das, aber praktisch wird niemand mehrere tausend in die Aufwertung einer fremden Immobilie investieren, aus der er ggf. ein Jahr später rausgeekelt wird. (siehe Nachbarthread zur Wohnungssituation.)



> Wer die Möglichkeit hat Solarstrom zu produzieren (egal ob mit oder ohne Eigenverbrauch) und es nicht tut ist jedenfalls ziemlich blöd. Reichlich Geld braucht es dafür keinesfalls, mit Einspeisevergütung und steuerlichen Abschreibungen ist man nach spätestens 10 Jahren im Plus, das Leiht einem jede Bank sofort ohne große Diskussion.



Wenn man die Immobilie unten drunter als Sicherheit und nicht zu viele weitere Schulden hat: Sicher.
Wenn man die letzten Jahre fast so oft ALG II bezogen wie gearbeitet hat? Sicher nicht.
Dazwischen gibt es einen weiten Spielraum und viele liegen unter der Linie. "Viel Geld" beginnt für die Mehrheit der deutschen im oberen vierstelligen Bereich.




RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Autos macht die Nachrüstung keinen Sinn, da sie mehr kostet, als die meisten Fahrzeuge die es betrifft überhaupt wert sind.



Da fehlt ein "ökonomisch" in deinem Satz. Ökologisch machen Nachrüstungen viel Sinn, aber da selbst bestehende Gesetze teilweise nicht angewandt/aufgeweicht/ausgehebelt werden und die wirklich notwendigen absichtlich nie erlassen wurden, ist "ökologisch sinnvoll" eben 0 Cent wert.




Poulton schrieb:


> Achja: Das interessante an der Aufdeckung der Betrügereien ist aber, dass es zuerst in den USA geschah. Dem angeblichen Hort der Verachtung von Verbraucherschutz und wo man Unternehmen angeblich alles durchgehen lässt.



Angefangen hat es in Kalifornien. Die sind global dafür bekannt, dass sie gerade der Autodindustrie (aber auch vielen anderen Umweltverschmutzern) regelmäßig mit Anlauf auf die Finger springen.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Was das Vorgehen der EPA betrifft haben viele hier immer das Bild dass man einfach auf deutsche Hersteller, und hier vor allem der VAG Konzern, los hetzt. Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Auch die US Hersteller haben nicht die saubersten Autos. Aber darum ging es in dem Fall gar nie. Das hat nur unsere Presse daraus gemacht. VAG hat behauptet dass sie sauber sind (Clean Diesel) und wissentlich mit manipulierter Software versucht zu betrügen. Und als sie erwischt wurden haben sies gleich noch mal gemacht. Wer so dämlich ist hat es nicht besser verdient als so richtig auf die Fresse zu bekommen. Das wird hier halt nie passieren, da die Verantwortlichen sich nicht selber ans Messer liefern würden... die US Hersteller haben hal nie versucht sich vor der EPA besser zu stellen als sie sind.


----------



## P2063 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Technisch kann man das, aber praktisch wird niemand mehrere tausend in die Aufwertung einer fremden Immobilie investieren, aus der er ggf. ein Jahr später rausgeekelt wird. (siehe Nachbarthread zur Wohnungssituation.)



Darum ja Pacht, solche Verträge gehen üblicherweise deutlich länger und sind noch mal deutlich schwerer kündbar. Bei (Dachflächen)Verpachtung für PV ist es eigentlich üblich das ganze gleich auf 20 Jahre festzuschreiben, weil das eben die Zeit ist über die eine solche Anlage abgeschrieben wird. Es muss ja (dann natürlich ohne die Möglichkeit des Eigenverbrauchs) noch nicht mal das Dach über der eigenen Wohnung sein, man kann auch zu irgendwem in der Nachbarschaft oder auf irgendeine Industriehalle gehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Immobilie unten drunter als Sicherheit und nicht zu viele weitere Schulden hat: Sicher.


Die Sicherheit ist in dem Fall nicht die Immobilie, sondern die PV Anlage. Beim Autokredit ist es ja auch das Auto und beim Hauskredit das Haus/Grundstück und nicht irgendwas anderes. Abgesehen davon, dass in dem Bereich 10-12.000€ für knapp unter 10kWp eh keine Bank einen Grundschuldeintrag verlangen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten Jahre fast so oft ALG II bezogen wie gearbeitet hat? Sicher nicht.


mehr als die letzten 3 Gehaltsnachweise wollte von mir bisher nie eine Bank sehen. es interessiert nicht wieviel man hat, sondern ob man seine Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt. ALG II heißt ja nicht automatisch negative Schufaeinträge, außer vielleicht bei den glänzenden Beispielen aus diversen RTL 2 Dokus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazwischen gibt es einen weiten Spielraum und viele liegen unter der Linie. "Viel Geld" beginnt für die Mehrheit der deutschen im oberen vierstelligen Bereich.


was man sich halt so einreden lässt wenn man sich mit seiner Rolle als kleinstes Rad am Wagen abgefunden hat... 
ich kann jedem nur raten, seinen Horizont diesbezüglich stetig  wachsen zu lassen. In der Schule waren 50 pfennig für ein Eis auch mal "viel Geld". Dann waren 400€ Ausbildungsgehalt "viel Geld" und ein ehemaliger Chef meinte zu seinen Mitarbeitern der 50€ Amazon Gutschein zu Weihnachten sei "viel Geld". Eigentlich sind noch nicht mal mittlere sechsstellige Beträge für ein Haus "viel Geld". Wenn ein Jeff Bezos seiner Ex ein Viertel seines Vermögens abtreten muss und IMMERNOCH der reichste Mann der Welt ist, DAS ist viel Geld.

man darf sich einfach nur nicht den Mut nehmen lassen, aus dem was man hat durch kalkulierbares Risiko mehr zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> mehr als die letzten 3 Gehaltsnachweise wollte von mir bisher nie eine Bank sehen. es interessiert nicht wieviel man hat, sondern ob man seine Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt. ALG II heißt ja nicht automatisch negative Schufaeinträge, außer vielleicht bei den glänzenden Beispielen aus diversen RTL 2 Dokus.


Es stimmt zwar das ALG II Empfänger nicht zwingend negative Schufaeinträge haben müssen. Ich kenne mindestens genauso viele welche arbeiten, sogar gut verdienen und Schulden gemacht haben.
Aber mit ALG II bekommt man kaum Kredite.


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Chinesen raffen wenig weg; die haben einfach nur den passenden Nicht-Umweltschutz für Abbau im eigenen Land und sie investieren massiv in Entwicklungsländer mit weiteren Vorkommen.



Warum investieren denn die chinesischen milliardenschweren Staatsfonds in rohstoffreiche Länder?

Die Antwort lasse ich mal weg,

das kann sich ja jeder denken. 

So wird Europa als Wirtschaftsmacht aber nicht mehr überleben können.


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> mehr als die letzten 3 Gehaltsnachweise wollte von mir bisher nie eine Bank sehen. es interessiert nicht wieviel man hat, sondern ob man seine Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt. ALG II heißt ja nicht automatisch negative Schufaeinträge, außer vielleicht bei den glänzenden Beispielen aus diversen RTL 2 Dokus..


Vergütung die man durch die Einspeisung von Solarstrom bekommt, könnte als Einkommen angesehen werden und damit das, was man als ALG2 bekommt, reduzieren, wenn nicht sogar auf einen Ablehnungsbescheid hinauslaufen. Dann kommt der Punkt Schonvermögen und ein Vierseitengehöft zählt da mit Sicherheit nicht mit dazu. Sprich: Gehöft verkaufen, das aus dem Verkauf erzielte Geld zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalts verwenden und wenn das auf Schonvermögensniveau ist, dann kann Person X "_endlich_" ALG II beziehen.


----------



## P2063 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Poulton schrieb:


> Vergütung die man durch die Einspeisung von Solarstrom bekommt, könnte als Einkommen angesehen werden und damit das, was man als ALG2 bekommt, reduzieren, wenn nicht sogar auf einen Ablehnungsbescheid hinauslaufen.



wenn man durch seinen PV Ertrag kein H4 bekommt hat man ohnehin vermutlich genug anderweitig richtig gemacht um nicht darauf angewiesen zu sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> Darum ja Pacht, solche Verträge gehen üblicherweise deutlich länger und sind noch mal deutlich schwerer kündbar. Bei (Dachflächen)Verpachtung für PV ist es eigentlich üblich das ganze gleich auf 20 Jahre festzuschreiben, weil das eben die Zeit ist über die eine solche Anlage abgeschrieben wird. Es muss ja (dann natürlich ohne die Möglichkeit des Eigenverbrauchs) noch nicht mal das Dach über der eigenen Wohnung sein, man kann auch zu irgendwem in der Nachbarschaft oder auf irgendeine Industriehalle gehen.



Und was nützt es dir dann, wenn "deine" PV-Anlage die nächsten 20 Jahre auf dem fremden Dach weiterlaufen kann, du aber in einem anderen Stadtteil lebst und den Strom nicht selbst nutzen kannst? Solarstrom als Kleinsproduzent einspeisen und an anderer Stelle Ökostrom kaufen rechnet sich kaum bis gar nicht, zumal du ja auch noch die Pacht zahlen musst und Reserven für etwaige Reparaturen anlegen. Lohnen tut sich bestenfalls (aber auch nicht immer) die Eigennutzung und dazu musst du deinen Lebensmittelpunkt gesichert da haben, wo du die Anlage baust. Diese Sicherheit hast du als Mieter aber nicht.



> Die Sicherheit ist in dem Fall nicht die Immobilie, sondern die PV Anlage. Beim Autokredit ist es ja auch das Auto und beim Hauskredit das Haus/Grundstück und nicht irgendwas anderes. Abgesehen davon, dass in dem Bereich 10-12.000€ für knapp unter 10kWp eh keine Bank einen Grundschuldeintrag verlangen wird.



Ein Auto, Kredit oder Haus haben unmittelbar nach Kauf den Wert des Kaufpreises (oder man hat was verdammt falsch gemacht).
Eine installierte PV-Anlage auf fremden Dach ist quasi unverkäuflich und hat gar keinen Wert als Sicherheit. Die Installationskosten sind sowieso weg und die Kosten einer Deinstallation zwecks Verkauf wären ordentlich. Die einzige Garantie gegenüber der Bank sind also zukünftig gesicherte Einnahmen - von denen du aber noch die Pacht abziehen musst. Da bleibt beim heutigen Strompreis gegebenenfalls weniger als nichts üblich und "weniger als nichts" alias Schulden ist nichts, worauf du einen Kredit aufnehmen kannst.



> mehr als die letzten 3 Gehaltsnachweise wollte von mir bisher nie eine Bank sehen. es interessiert nicht wieviel man hat, sondern ob man seine Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt. ALG II heißt ja nicht automatisch negative Schufaeinträge, außer vielleicht bei den glänzenden Beispielen aus diversen RTL 2 Dokus.



Die Details des Schufa-Ratings sind bekanntermaßen nebulös, aber die Höhe vergangener finanzieller Aktivitäten soll wohl eine Rolle spielen. Wer in den letzten Jahren keine Aktivitäten abseits eines Billig-Telefontarifs in der Akte stehen hat, bei dem gehen die Warnleuchten an, wenn er einen fünfstelligen Kredit haben will. Das ist kein Hindernis für sich, aber ein Grund nachzufragen. Und zumindest ich wurde in vergleichbaren Situationen immer nach meinem Job und der Dauer der Anstellung gefragt. Die Antwort "noch in der Probezeit" ist eng assoziiert mit "da ist die Tür".



> man darf sich einfach nur nicht den Mut nehmen lassen, aus dem was man hat durch kalkulierbares Risiko mehr zu machen.



Das sicherlich nicht. Aber über über die Hälfte der Deutschen endet "kalkulierbares" Risiko bei wenigen tausend Euro. Das wollte ich dir kommunizieren, dass deine Welt, in der die typischen Kostne eines Hauses nicht "viel Geld" darstellen, eine vollkommen abgehobene Bonzenpersepektive ist, die in Diskussionen über Zukunftskonzepte für die Gesamtgesellschaft wenig weiterhilft. Sei froh, dass du in diesen Dimensionen denken und planen kannst. Bei vielen enden selbst die unerfüllbaren Träume nur zwei Stufen tiefer, auch wenn das aus der Perspektive von Leuten wie dir und Lindner offensichtlich nicht vorstellbar ist.




P2063 schrieb:


> wenn man durch seinen PV Ertrag kein H4 bekommt hat man ohnehin vermutlich genug anderweitig richtig gemacht um nicht darauf angewiesen zu sein



H4 bekommst du in dem Moment nicht mehr, in dem dein Einkommen circa 15%* über dem Regelsatz zzgl. der für ALGIIler akzeptierten, bekanntermaßen oft sehr niedrigen Miete liegt. Das ist insgsamt eher wenig - selbst wenn man sonst alles richtig gemacht und keine weiteren Belastungen (z.B. einen PV-Kredit) zu tragen hat.

*: Genau Rechnung, wenn ich die Grenzen noch richtig im Kopf habe: (Regelsatz + Miete + 100 €) = 300 € * 0,8 - (Einkommen - 400 €) * 0,8 => H4-Auszahlung sinkt auf 0.


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... aber auch die Ölförderung, -aufbereitung und -transport berücksichtigt. *Also all das*, worüber sonst nur spekuliert wird...


Da ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht die ganzen 44 Seiten durchlesen möchte [zumindest noch nicht^^], auf welcher Seite genau werden die ganzen sekundären Belastungen genauestens errechnet (und nicht "spekuliert")?

Ich bin ja sehr neugierig ob hier wirklich alle sekundären Kosten/Belastungen ermittelt werden. Also auch Dinge wie jährlich in die Umwelt fließendes Öl [von der Förderung und den Autos auf der Straße, und auch bei der Verteilung), und auch sämtlicher dafür nötigen Transportmittel (also auch Produktion und Betrieb bzw. Wartung der Anlagen, Öltanker usw). Betriebsstoffe wie Adblue oder Motoröl, Ersatzteile/Kosten für die Wartung der Verbrenner (Ölwechsel, Zahnriemen, Zündkerzen/Glühkerzen, Auspuff usw...), Stromverbrauch der Tankstellen (Stand 2010: laut Aral 200.000 kWh im Jahr pro Tankstelle) etc. pp.

Gerade beim Thema sekundäre Belastungen gibt es teils sehr widersprüchliche Angaben/Aussagen/"Studien". Zumal es beim Thema "Bohrloch zu Rad" angeblich so gut wie keine Zahlen gibt, weil die betreffenden Unternehmen sich hierzu nicht äußern.


So viel Strom brauchen Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor

Geladene vs getankte Kilowattstunden |heise Autos


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Gerade beim Thema sekundäre Belastungen gibt es teils sehr widersprüchliche Angaben/Aussagen/"Studien". Zumal es beim Thema "Bohrloch zu Rad" angeblich so gut wie keine Zahlen gibt, weil die betreffenden Unternehmen sich hierzu nicht äußern.


Das hängt massiv von der Quelle ab. Zwischen aus dem Boden sprudelndem arabischem Öl und kanadischen Ölsanden liegen Welten. Ja, eine Abschätzung wird immer große Abweichungen haben. Die Mineralölgesellschaften haben die Daten, bleibt die Frage, was sie davon herausgeben.


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hängt massiv von der Quelle ab. Zwischen aus dem Boden sprudelndem arabischem Öl und kanadischen Ölsanden liegen Welten. Ja, eine Abschätzung wird immer große Abweichungen haben.



Aber genau dieser Punkt hat mMn auf das Ergebnis den mit weitem Abstand größten Einfluss. Nicht wieviel der Verbrenner in der Herstellung die Umwelt belastet, sondern wie sehr sein Betrieb und die Instandhaltung die Umwelt schädigt.

Schon das Thema "Effizienz eines Verbrenners" kann sehr oft kritisiert werden. Manche "Studien" beziehen sich hier auf einen stehenden Generator-Verbrenner, der mit fest definierter Last und Drehzahl aktuell afaik 35-40% Effizienz erreichen kann. Andere "Studien" wiederum rechnen mit der max. Effizienz normaler [in PKWs verbauter] Verbrennungsmotoren (22%?). Und wieder andere versuchen die effektiv im Alltag erreichte Effizienz (~<14%) als Grundlage zu nehmen.

Das Thema fossiler Treibstoff vs. Strom alleine dürfte schon eine sehr komplexe Studie erfordern (wenn man nachvollziehbar bleiben will).

Weltbestand an Autos

Der Weltbestand an Autos liegt aktuell bei ca. 1.300.000.000, also 1,3 Milliarden Fahrzeugen. Jetzt ziehen wir die aktuell ca. <6 Millionen E-Autos ab, dann verändert sich die Zahl quasi nicht.  Und jetzt such mal eine Studie raus, die halbwegs zuverlässig ermittelt, wieviel durch Undichtigkeiten ausgetretenes Motoröl diese 1,3 Mrd Fahrzeuge jährlich auf der Straße lassen, welches der Regen dann in die Umwelt spült.

Oder wie viele Verbrenner gerade so die AU bestehen, und damit potentiell deutlich schlechtere Abgaswerte erreichen, als sie in der "Theorie" als Neuwagen mal hatten. Dabei auch die Fahrzeuge berücksichtigen, die noch nie einen TÜV oder eine AU gesehen haben (auch in den USA gibt es keinen TÜV bzw. Abgasuntersuchung, korrekt?). Klar, Verbrenner in vielen solcher "Gegenden"  (die Fahrzeuge in den ganzen ärmeren Ländern) werden so schnell auch nicht von E-Autos ersetzt, aber trotzdem sind es Verbrenner, die die Umwelt massiv belasten, und somit eigentlich ja auch in die Rechnung gehören - zumindest wenn man die tatsächliche Umweltbelastung "des Verbrenners" ermitteln will.

Wie gesagt, ich würde mich über eine Studie freuen, die den Anspruch hat hier wirklich mit hoher Genauigkeit belastbare Zahlen zu ermitteln bzw. ermittelt zu haben. Natürlich gerne auch [für den Anfang] Studien die sich nur auf Deutschland beziehen. Hauptsache man beachtet wirklich alle sekundären Belastungen. Aber gänzlich ohne "schätzen und spekulieren" wird es da nichts geben.

Und am Ende kommt ja auch noch der Punkt Potenzial hinzu. Der sehr lange extrem vernachlässigte E-Antrieb tritt gegen einen über ~150 Jahre optimierten Verbrenner an. Der E-Antrieb und alles was dazu gehört (bzw. Stromspeicher/Akku-Recycling, Stromerzeugung usw) wird in den nächsten Jahren mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch deutliche Sprünge machen. Die Zeit arbeitet also jeden Tag für die E-Autos, und damit [immer mehr] gegen den Verbrenner.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Optimierung des Verbrenner auf Verbrauch gibt es aber erst seit der Ölkrise in den 70ern ernsthaft und auf weniger Nebengase seit den 80ern. Sind immernoch ein paar Jahrzehnte Entwicklungsarbeit aber noch lange kein Jahrhundert.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Ändert aber nichts daran dass da nicht mehr viel kommt. Die Verbräuche gehen nicht mehr wirklich runter, Ölverbrauch je nach Hersteller sogar richtig bös nach oben.  Dazu wird auch die Ölgewinnung etc. von Jahr zu Jahr aufwändiger während vor allem auch in der Akkutechnik die Leistungen steigen und die Preise purzeln.  Aktuell werden die Endpresie zwar nicht geringer, aber der Gegenwert steigt rapide an. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist der i3 von BMW. Der Preis ist in den letzten Jahren gleich geblieben, die Akkukapazität hat sich aber inzwischen verdoppelt.  Gleiches Spiel auch bei den grossen Batterien von Tesla (ACHTUNG - Tesla ist nicht nur Autobauer, die machen noch viele andere Sachen mit Strom  ) welche verglichen mit vor 6 Jahren deutlich günstiger geworden sind. Teilweise sind die Preise für gleiche Kapazität um über 50% schon runter, tendenz sinkend. Waren sie mal bei 300$ pro kWh sind sie jetzt kurz vor 100$...  da geht in den nächsten Jahren noch extrem viel.
Und dann noch die Langzeitauswirkungen. Es findet im kleinen Rahmen ja ein Umdenken statt, E-Autos werden länger unterwegs sein als Verbrenner. We würde sich allen Ernstes einen Audi 2.0TFSI mit 300.000km kaufen um den noch weitere 300.000km zu fahren? Beim Elektromotor spielen so Laufleistungen weniger ne Rolle.  Hier sinds derzeit vor allem die Sprünge in der Ladetechnik und Batterietechnik die die Preise bestimmen, nicht mehr die km-Leistung.

Ich bin gespannt wo wir in 10 Jahren sind. Der E-Motor wird sicher bleiben, ob die Batterie im jetzigen Zustand dann noch aktuell ist wird sich zeigen.  Ein Diesel- oder Benzintank aber hingegen wird es nicht mehr werden.  Mal sehen wie sich die Preise entwicklen wenn die ID Serie von VW am Markt ist. Leider können vor allem deutsche Hersteller seit 10 Jahren nix anderes als ankündigen. Nur liefern tun sie nix  Ausnahme der e-Golf... aber der hat auch noch potential nach oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Da ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht die ganzen 44 Seiten durchlesen möchte [zumindest noch nicht^^], auf welcher Seite genau werden die ganzen sekundären Belastungen genauestens errechnet (und nicht "spekuliert")?



Die Studie beschäftigt sich mit den Auswirkungen des Verkehrs auf das Klima, nicht auf die Umwelt. Ölfreisetzungen spielen dabei ebensowenig eine Rolle wie der Lithiumabbau oder die AU, es geht allein um die Treibhausgasemissionen. Die Zahlen hierzu wurden, wie alle anderen Rohdaten auch, aus anderen Untersuchungen übernommen und in dieser Studie nur erstmals zusammengeführt. Du kannst also direkt mit dem Literaturverzeichnis anfangen, wenn du nach Fehlern an dieser Stelle suchen möchtest, die die Endaussage ins Gegenteil verkehren. Ich persönlich halte es bei einem Rechenexperiment, dass schon in Kernwerten 50% neben der Spur liegt, für vergebliche Lebensmühe, nach 0,1% Fehlern in tertiären Aspekten Ausschau zu halten.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Schon das Thema "Effizienz eines Verbrenners" kann sehr oft kritisiert werden. Manche "Studien" beziehen sich hier auf einen stehenden Generator-Verbrenner, der mit fest definierter Last und Drehzahl aktuell afaik 35-40% Effizienz erreichen kann. Andere "Studien" wiederum rechnen mit der max. Effizienz normaler [in PKWs verbauter] Verbrennungsmotoren (22%?). Und wieder andere versuchen die effektiv im Alltag erreichte Effizienz (~<14%) als Grundlage zu nehmen.



Es findet keine Effizienzberechnung statt, sondern es werden (stark überhöhte) Verbrauchswerte realer Autos herangezogen.



> Und am Ende kommt ja auch noch der Punkt Potenzial hinzu. Der sehr lange extrem vernachlässigte E-Antrieb tritt gegen einen über ~150 Jahre optimierten Verbrenner an. Der E-Antrieb und alles was dazu gehört (bzw. Stromspeicher/Akku-Recycling, Stromerzeugung usw) wird in den nächsten Jahren mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch deutliche Sprünge machen. Die Zeit arbeitet also jeden Tag für die E-Autos, und damit [immer mehr] gegen den Verbrenner.



Der Elektromotor feiert bald 200 Jahre, Wiki erwähnt das erste elektrisch angetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel für das Jahr 1838. Das sind mehr als 20 Jahre Vorsprung vor dem ersten Viertakt-Verbrenner und mir wären aus dem letzten halben Jahrhundert auch keine Fortschritte bei der Effizienz von Elektromotoren mehr bekannt, sondern allenfalls beim Leichtbau. Leichtbau Akkus haben möglicherweise mehr Potenzial, da es bis in die 80er hinein fast nur um Kosten, Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit für Anwendungsgebiete ohne große Gewichtsprobleme ging. Seitdem hat sich außer der Einführung von Li-Io und ein paar größeren Fortschritten in den ersten Jahren dieser Technologie aber auch nicht viel getan. Im Gegensatz zu einem Verbennerantriebsstrang ist ein Akku halt eine sehr primitive Aufschichtung von zwei bis drei Substanzen. Da gibt es keine hunderte Aspekte gegeneinander abzuwägen, fein zu tunen oder durch bessere Konzepte zu ersetzen. Man kann nur versuchen, die Oberfläche zu vergrößern – hier kämpfen alle Ansätze zwangsläufig mit der Haltbarkeit, weil wir und schon in atomaren Dimensionen befinden – oder auf eine grundlegend andere Chemie wechseln. Letzterer sind aber durch die verfügbaren Elemente unseres Universums enge Grenzen gesetzt. Das ist kein Feld für raschen ingenieurstechnischen Fortschritt, sondern naturwissenschaftliche Grundlagenforschung mit beschränkten Aussichten auf Glückstreffern.

Das einzige, wo Batterieautos noch deutliches systemspezifisches Verbesserungspotential haben, sind der Preis und die Schnellladefähigkeit. Bei allem anderen sind sie, wie Fans der Technik nicht müde werden zu betonen, so simpel aufgebaut, dass es halt nicht viel zu tun gibt. Zumal die Einzelteile alle aus anderen Anwendungsbereichen stammen und in ihrer Entwicklung keineswegs vernachlässigt wurden.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Optimierung des Verbrenner auf Verbrauch gibt es aber erst seit der Ölkrise in den 70ern ernsthaft und auf weniger Nebengase seit den 80ern. Sind immernoch ein paar Jahrzehnte Entwicklungsarbeit aber noch lange kein Jahrhundert.



Wenn man sich die Realverbräuche der Autos der letzten 20-25 Jahre anguckt (wie ich es auch privaten Gründen derzeit anhand von spritmonitor.de mache ), würde ich sogar noch eine Verbrauchsoptimierungs-Pause von 95 bis 2010 dazu nehmen. Bei vielen Herstellern waren die Fortschritte in der Motoreffizienz in den 0er Jahren offensichtlich so gering, dass bestenfalls die Rückschritte beim Fahrzeuggewicht wieder aufgewogen wurden, zum Teil nicht einmal das. Erst in diesem Jahrzehnt gab es eine Verbesserung um 1-2 l/100 km (innerhalb einer Klasse bei weitestgehend stangierendem Gewicht - in der Praxis dürfte der Verbrauch durch Wechsel auf immer größere Autos weiterhin bestenfalls gleich bleiben). Die vorherigen Optimierungen für den realitätsfremden EU-Testzyklus hatten auf der Straße keine Wirkung.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran dass da nicht mehr viel kommt. Die Verbräuche gehen nicht mehr wirklich runter, Ölverbrauch je nach Hersteller sogar richtig bös nach oben.  Dazu wird auch die Ölgewinnung etc. von Jahr zu Jahr aufwändiger während vor allem auch in der Akkutechnik die Leistungen steigen und die Preise purzeln.  Aktuell werden die Endpresie zwar nicht geringer, aber der Gegenwert steigt rapide an. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist der i3 von BMW. Der Preis ist in den letzten Jahren gleich geblieben, die Akkukapazität hat sich aber inzwischen verdoppelt.  Gleiches Spiel auch bei den grossen Batterien von Tesla (ACHTUNG - Tesla ist nicht nur Autobauer, die machen noch viele andere Sachen mit Strom  ) welche verglichen mit vor 6 Jahren deutlich günstiger geworden sind. Teilweise sind die Preise für gleiche Kapazität um über 50% schon runter, tendenz sinkend. Waren sie mal bei 300$ pro kWh sind sie jetzt kurz vor 100$...  da geht in den nächsten Jahren noch extrem viel.



Und trotzdem kostet ein 90-kWh-Batterieauto 90000 Euro. Selbst wenn ich deine Zahlen bis auf 0 € Akkukosten extrapoliere kommt kein Langstreckenfahrzeug zum Verbrennerpreis bei raus.



> Und dann noch die Langzeitauswirkungen. Es findet im kleinen Rahmen ja ein Umdenken statt, E-Autos werden länger unterwegs sein als Verbrenner. We würde sich allen Ernstes einen Audi 2.0TFSI mit 300.000km kaufen um den noch weitere 300.000km zu fahren? Beim Elektromotor spielen so Laufleistungen weniger ne Rolle.  Hier sinds derzeit vor allem die Sprünge in der Ladetechnik und Batterietechnik die die Preise bestimmen, nicht mehr die km-Leistung.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich nie einen 2.0 TFSI kaufen würde:
Ich habe einen Verbrenner mit über 200 Mm und wenn sich der Zustand von Motor und Getriebe so weiterentwickeln, dann würde ich die auch mit 400 Mm noch kaufen. Da gibts nämlich absolut null Probleme und es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele für Verbrenner, die Problemlos die 0,5 oder gar 1 Gm auf dem ersten Motor geknackt haben. Was mich dagegen schon nach 200000 km dazu bringt, nach Alternativen Ausschau zu halten: Die Entwicklung der Karosserie und vor allem der Zustand des Fahrwerks. Ersteres wäre bei einem E-Auto genau gleich und letzteres bei einem schwereren Auto, und dazu zählen alle Batteriefahrzeuge nunmal, noch deutlich schlimmer. Ganz abgesehen davon sind für die meisten heutigen Batterieautos solche Lebenslaufleistungen mangels Reichweite sehr unrealistisch. Zumindest nicht ohne Akkuwechsel, der weitaus teurer als der Austausch eines Verbennermotors wäre. Mit Realreichweiten bei Alltagsfahrstilen von um die 300 km bei den gehobenen Modellen (400 bei einigen Spitzenexemplaren) und weniger als 150 bei den in Massen verkauften sind derartige Fahrprofile bestenfalls mit ständigem Schnelllader-Einsatz erreichbar und das machen die Akkus auf Dauer nicht mit. 600000 km sind selbst bei schonender Ladung kaum zu erwarten, einfach weil bis dahin soviele Jahre vergangen sind, dass die zeitliche Alterung den Akku killt.

Fazit: Nö, heutige Batterie-Autos werden nicht länger unterwegs sein, als heutige Verbrenner. Im Gegenteil. Wenn letzere nicht wegen politischer Änderungen (LOL!) vorzeitig ausgemustert werden, werden sie deutlich höhere Laufleistungen erreichen.



> Ich bin gespannt wo wir in 10 Jahren sind. Der E-Motor wird sicher bleiben, ob die Batterie im jetzigen Zustand dann noch aktuell ist wird sich zeigen.  Ein Diesel- oder Benzintank aber hingegen wird es nicht mehr werden.  Mal sehen wie sich die Preise entwicklen wenn die ID Serie von VW am Markt ist. Leider können vor allem deutsche Hersteller seit 10 Jahren nix anderes als ankündigen. Nur liefern tun sie nix  Ausnahme der e-Golf... aber der hat auch noch potential nach oben.



Die nicht-deutschen Hersteller tun sich mit dem Liefern häufig auch recht schwer, auch wenn sie beim Bestellen zum Teil klaren Vorsprung haben. Aber die von Batterieauto-Fans herbeigesehnten Wunder sind eben genau das: Wunder. Und die geschehen selten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Wir sollten diese Entwicklung im Auge behalten. Dann wird "alles gut".:

*Natrium-Feststoffbatterie*
Schweizer entwickeln Protoyp einer Natrium-Feststoff-Batterie

*1000km Reichweite:
*_"... Das Schweizer Energietechnologie-Unternehmen entwickelt im deutschen Labor die Innolith Energy Battery mit 1000 Wh/kg ..."_
E-Autos: Schweizer Firma verspricht Akku mit Reichweite bis zu 1000 Kilometer | futurezone.at

*Auch spannend:*
Silizium-Akku verspricht 1000 Kilometer Reichweite fuer E-Autos | futurezone.at

*Und noch spannender*: Lithium aus Sachsen
Lithium aus Sachsen soll Versorgungssicherheit fuer Batterien schaffen

Das wird noch richtig spannend, aber mit solchen Batterien, ist das Thema gegessen und Wasserstoff tod, die Verbrenner eh...
Es bewegt sich viel ...


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Der Autoverkehr macht auch Abseits von Ausstoß und Lautstärke genug Probleme...


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

w0rd
Langfristiges Ziel sollte die massive Reduzierung der Blechlawine zu sein, statt nur deren Antriebsart zu ändern, ansonsten aber alles beim Alten zu lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Poulton schrieb:


> ... Langfristiges Ziel sollte die massive Reduzierung der Blechlawine zu sein....


Du KETZER!


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du KETZER!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bs5IPFeZaEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Poulton schrieb:


> w0rd
> Langfristiges Ziel sollte die massive Reduzierung der Blechlawine zu sein, statt nur deren Antriebsart zu ändern, ansonsten aber alles beim Alten zu lassen.


Ich bin nach diesen Diskussionen immer verhasst.
Ja ich brauche 10 Minuten länger mit der Bahn. Dann kommt von mir nur "Ohh 10 Minuten".

Mir fallen wirklich gute Lösungen ein, aber die haben einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an Bürokratie dabei.
Denn theoretisch können wir ja ermitteln welche Leute wirklich unannehmbare Nachteile hätten, wenn sie kein Auto fahren würden (1:30h statt 0:30 pro Strecke als Beispiel aus meinem Umfeld) und alle anderen lassen wir richtig blechen.


----------



## RtZk (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird noch richtig spannend, aber mit solchen Batterien, ist das Thema gegessen und Wasserstoff tod, die Verbrenner eh...
> Es bewegt sich viel ...



In Japan ist das Brennstoffzellen Auto im kommen. Der Verbrenner hat eine absolut überlegene Reichweite und Auftankzeit. Bis die Akku Stromer an die Verbrenner ran kommen muss noch viel passieren, auch die 1000 Kilometer Reichweite, wie viel bleibt davon noch übrig, wenn ich auch mal kräftig auf das Gaspedal trete, so wie ich es beim Verbrenner ohne Probleme machen kann, sowie im Sommer und im Winter die Klimaanlage an ist? Bei einigen hat sich die Reichweite durch normale Nutzung fast halbiert, noch dazu müsste man dann überall massenhaft Schnelllader aufstellen, was deutlich mehr Platz braucht als eine Tankstelle, denn am Ende wird man immer noch locker 20 Minuten warten müssen bis man weiter fahren kann, nicht schlimm, Pause macht man sowieso, den Platz braucht man aber trotzdem.
Von den Preisen für E-Autos mit denen man mehr als nur zur Arbeit und zurück fahren kann, ganz zu schweigen. 

Und nein ÖVPN ist keine Alternative, da völlig unflexibel und noch dazu miserabel ausgebaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Poulton schrieb:


> Langfristiges Ziel sollte die massive Reduzierung der Blechlawine zu sein


Ich sehe das deshalb anders, weil die reine Menge an Fahrzeugen wenig sagt. Jedem sein irgendwie geartetes Fahrzeug zu lassen, ist ein guter Ansatz. Es muss ja kein 3to Panzer mit 300PS sein, aber mindestens ein Renault Twizy sollte schon drin sein, gerne auch als Gruppen Leihfahrzeug. Diese Konzepte werden sich auch durchsetzen. 

Ich habe weiter oben ja schon das kleine Liegefahrrad vorgestellt. Ich habe das gestern ihm Rahmen der Fahrradtour auf der Marathonstrecke Hannover einmal live gesehen. Echt süß, klein, schnell. Sowas mit e-Motor und stabilen 60km/h reicht für fast jeden Pendler und schlägt die Bahn energetisch um Längen.
Raederwerk GmbH Hannover


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

@iU
Ja ein Renault Twizy ist aber kein Auto. Davon wird hier aber geredet.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Denn theoretisch können wir ja ermitteln welche Leute wirklich unannehmbare Nachteile hätten, wenn sie kein Auto fahren würden (1:30h statt 0:30 pro Strecke als Beispiel aus meinem Umfeld) und alle anderen lassen wir richtig blechen.


Dazu kommt die Landflucht und Urbanisierung:
Grad der Urbanisierung in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik
Wachsen und Schrumpfen von Staedten und Gemeinden
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-699418-eO2YDKZGiiIfIIswYreC-ap1
Landflucht in Sachsen: Sind manche Siedlungen noch zu retten? | MDR.DE
Deutschland hinkt da noch leicht anderen Industriestaaten hinterher und das ist ist etwas, wo man sich was einfallen lassen muss. Denn in Städten ist ein Auto häufig hinderlich wie ein Kropf.



Spoiler



Wobei das Thema Landflucht und Urbanisierung einen weiteren Rattenschwanz nach sich zieht:
Datei:Geschlechterverteilung 30-39 Zensus 2011.png – Wikipedia
Datei:Geschlechterverteilung 18-29 Zensus 2011.png – Wikipedia
Und das sind wohlgemerkt noch Zahlen von 2011. Ich find die Karte von  2016/17 nicht mehr, da waren die Farbunterschiede noch deutlicher. 
Berlin-Institut fuer Bevoelkerung und Entwicklung: Not am Mann
Aktueller: Abgehaengter Osten - Warum ganze Regionen ohne Perspektive sind  | rbb



und unabhängig davon, kommt auch noch die Problematik des demografischen Wandels und damit einhergehend die steigenden Zahl an Demenzkranken und andere Krankheiten und Erkrankungen hinzu, welche die Fahrtauglichkeit einer Person ganz oder teilweise beeinträchtigen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ich brauche 10 Minuten länger mit der Bahn.


Bei der Bahn  halte ich es, im Gegensatz zum Auto, sogar für bedeutend einfacher und  unproblematischer, diese autonom fahren zu lassen. Vorrausgesetzt es sind keine Straßenbahnen die, wie z.B. hier in Erfurt, durch die Fußgängermassen in der Innenstadt müssen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Und nein ÖVPN ist keine Alternative, da völlig unflexibel und noch dazu miserabel ausgebaut.


Das der Ist-Zustand die Konsequenz aus  jahrzehntelanger Subventionierung des privaten KFZ, verbunden mit der  Vernachlässigung des Nahverkehrs ist, kommt dir natürlich nicht in den  Sinn? Ein gut ausgebauter und gut  funktionierender Ö- und SPNV wäre in der Mehrheit der  Fälle dazu in der Lage, das Auto zu ersetzen. Sollte doch mal eines  nötig sein, so könnte der Bedarf durch Carsharing oder das Mieten eines  Autos in den meisten Fällen gedeckt werden. 
Das soetwas natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich geht, versteht sich von  selbst. Denn entsprechende Strukturen müssen erstmal entstehen und  wachsen.

Zwar von Dezember 2015: Vision Nahverkehr  - Ideen gegen die Blechlawine (Archiv)
Das Sendungsmanuskript dazu, weil idiotische Regelung bzgl. Verfügbarkeit der mp3 dazu:https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/visi...df.media.8c00db8ac4def1318d020769d7b3c263.pdf


----------



## RtZk (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Glaubst du wirklich, dass der ÖVPN auf dem Land in den nächsten 50 Jahren auch nur im Ansatz gut ausgebaut sein wird? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, selbst so wie die Züge und Buse jetzt fahren sind nur Leute drinnen, wenn es gerade die Hauptzeiten sind, ansonsten so gut wie leer, trotz sehr großer Zeitabstände zwischen den Fahrten und in der aller letzten Provinz in Brandenburg oder Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist es noch deutlich schlechter um den ÖVPN bestellt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Die Landbevölkerung kann ihre Elektroautos im Zweifel aber auch deutlich besser laden als die Leute in der Stadt.


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Studie beschäftigt sich mit den Auswirkungen des Verkehrs auf das Klima, nicht auf die Umwelt.


Weil die Umwelt keinen Einfluss auf das Klima hat?


> Du kannst also direkt mit dem Literaturverzeichnis anfangen, wenn du nach Fehlern an dieser Stelle suchen möchtest, die die Endaussage ins Gegenteil verkehren.


Da ich die Studie nicht gelesen, und deinen Beitrag eher schnell überflogen habe, kenne ich lediglich Auszüge deiner Interpretation der Endaussage. Ich will also gar kein Ergebnis in irgendeine Richtung umkehren, sondern höchstens die Genauigkeit/Zuverlässigkeit und ganz besonders Sinnhaftigkeit in Frage stellen. Bzw. mich auf deine Aussage beziehen, "_... aber auch die Ölförderung, -aufbereitung und -transport berücksichtigt. *Also all das*, worüber sonst nur spekuliert wird_". Selbst wenn man so nebensächliche Themen wie Umweltschäden völlig ausklammert, und sich nur mit dem Schadstoffausstoß beschäftigt, ist es hochgradig spekulativ, weil eben viele Teile nur geschätzt werden (oder aus Studien stammen die sie geschätzt haben) - da u.a. die betroffenen Unternehmen wie erwähnt kaum reale Daten [die nur sie kennen] herausrücken. Damit wird die "Studie" sehr schnell sehr ungenau. Zumindest aber zu ungenau. Offensichtlich hatte ich "all das" einfach überbewertet, und deswegen viel mehr von der Studie erwartet.


> Ich persönlich halte es bei einem Rechenexperiment, dass schon in Kernwerten 50% neben der Spur liegt, für vergebliche Lebensmühe, nach 0,1% Fehlern in tertiären Aspekten Ausschau zu halten.


Vergebliche "Liebesmühe"^^. Nach 0,1% habe zumindest ich auch nicht geschaut. Ich sprach höchstens von Beispielen, um auf die Ungenauigkeit des Ganzen hinzuweisen. Und da geht es vielleicht eher um dutzende oder gar hunderte Prozent.


> Der Elektromotor feiert bald 200 Jahre,


Auch wenn das gar nichts bedeutet (ich hatte es vorher selbst in meinem Posting stehen, hab diesen Absatz dann aber wieder entfernt), ich sprach vom E-Antrieb. Außerhalb eines Elektroautos gab und gibt es quasi keine E-Antriebe/E-Motoren, die tonnenschwere Lasten auf 200KM/h und mehr mobil beschleunigen müssen - wenn man mal von Katapult der Gerald-R.-Ford Flugzeugträger absieht (aber die benutzen glaube ich auch einen elektromagnetischen Antrieb, ka). Und du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass der elektrische Antrieb in den letzten 150 Jahren auch nur ansatzweise mit der Energie und dem Budget weiterentwickelt wurde, wie der Verbrennungsantrieb - bzw. als wenn er der primäre Antrieb der Fahrzeuge gewesen wäre.


> Zumal die Einzelteile alle aus anderen Anwendungsbereichen stammen und in ihrer Entwicklung keineswegs vernachlässigt wurden.


Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich, da in den anderen Bereichen mit Sicherheit lange nicht so energisch - und schon gar nicht mit den Ansprüchen eines PKWs - geforscht wurde. Ich glaube nicht dass der Kohleradbagger, oder ein Schiff/U-Boot, RC-Spielzeug, Stapler usw. rekuperiert, oder 250KM/h fährt.


> Fazit: Nö, heutige Batterie-Autos werden nicht länger unterwegs sein, als heutige Verbrenner. Im Gegenteil.


Das kommt eben drauf an. Eine Anpassung der Ladeschlussspannung (und ein wenig auch der Entladeschlussspannung) haben hier massive Auswirkungen auf die Haltbarkeit. Ich meine mich an ~15% Restkapazität und einen Ladeschluss bei ~85% zu erinnern, welche die zeitliche Haltbarkeit von den normalen 7-12 auf bis zu 18-22 [oder noch darüber] Jahren angehoben hat. Auf die Ladezyklen hat diese "Teilnutzung" logischerweise ebenfalls enormen Einfluss.

Ich habe hier leider nur Informationen zu Tesla-Akkus gehört und gelesen, und bzgl. Fahrzeuge dieses Herstellers kann sehr wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass das Thema Alterung nicht so schlimm sein wird, wie immer angenommen oder behauptet wird. Der erste Tesla (Roadster) ist jetzt ja auch schon 11 Jahre alt, und noch hab zumindest ich nichts von übermäßig vielen Akkuausfällen gehört (und bei den Modellen wurde noch nicht mit solch "großzügigen" Reserven wie bei den Modellen danach gearbeitet).

Im Schnitt werden Autos [in Deutschland] aktuell nach afaik 16-18 Jahren (je nach Quelle) verschrottet. Jetzt kommt es drauf an wie sich in den nächsten 15 Jahren das Thema Akku entwickelt. Und dabei meine ich auf das Alter der Autos bezogen auch unterschiedliche Optionen. Also ob ich dann für mein 10 oder 15 Jahre alten Stromer nur die ab Werk verbaute Batteriegröße für zb. (Neupreise!) 8.000€ oder 12.000€ bekomme, oder [ggf. auch aus dem Zubehör] auch einen Akku für 4000€, oder 2500€, wenn dieser meinen Ansprüchen bzgl. Reichweite genügt. Oder sogar einen Neupreis 4000€ Akku gebraucht für zb. 2000€.

Dieser Faktor wird, mMn noch mehr als die Kosten für die anderen Ersatzteile, einen sehr deutlichen Einfluss darauf haben, ob und wie zahlreich die E-Autos dann vielleicht auch noch nach 20 oder 30 Jahren im Einsatz sein werden (egal ob in Europa oder der dritten Welt).

Die "Schrottplätze" müssen sich ja auch erstmal mit E-Autos füllen (genau wie der Gebrauchtwagen- oder Zubehör-Markt ^^).



Nachtrag:

Die Einflüsse von Wartung und Instandhaltung [der Fahrzeuge] auf das Klima wurden also in der Studie berücksichtigt? Wie wurden diese ermittelt? Und wenn der Einfluss auf die Umwelt vieler sekundärer Belastungen ignoriert wurden, hätte dann nicht zumindest dessen Einfluss auf das Klima berücksichtigt werden müssen. Auch die ausgelaufenen Betriebsstoffe wurden ja mal gefördert und/oder auch rafiniert usw. Oder wurde das berücksichtigt? Auch würde mich interessieren *wie* man die Auswirkungen der Förderung, Rafination und des Transportes der Betriebsstoffe ermittelt hat. Also auch die Öltanker bzw. deren Verbrauch, oder Bau und Instandhaltung von Pipelines usw.

Ich werde wohl nicht umhinkommen die 44 Seiten doch mal zu lesen... ^^


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Na doch die Elektromotoren wurden sehr gut entwickelt. Wie viele Elektromotoren hast du denn in deinem Auto?
Und mehrere Tonnen auf über 200km/h? Ja guck mal zur Bahn rüber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Außerhalb eines Elektroautos gab und gibt es quasi keine E-Antriebe/E-Motoren, die tonnenschwere Lasten auf 200KM/h und mehr mobil beschleunigen müssen.


Schnuckelchen, hattest Du als Kind denn keine elektrische Eisenbahn? Was für Rabeneltern! 
 Wie funktioniert das wohl bei einem TGV oder ICE? Wat meinste? Woll


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele Elektromotoren hast du denn in deinem Auto?


Keinen einzigen welcher den Anforderungen an einen Traktions- bzw- Fahrmotor erfüllen muß.


> Und mehrere Tonnen auf über 200km/h? Ja guck mal zur Bahn rüber.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schnuckelchen, hattest Du als Kind denn keine elektrische Eisenbahn? Was für Rabeneltern!
> Wie funktioniert das wohl bei einem TGV oder ICE? Wat meinste? Woll



Verdammt, die Eisenbahn habe ich vergessen. 

Und wenn ich eine Modelleisenbahn hätte haben wollen, ich hätte nur mit dem Finger auf eine zeigen müssen. 

Dennoch, bei einer Eisenbahn kommt es lange nicht so auf Gewicht (da geht es schließlich um hunderte Tonnen) und Größe/Fläche an, wie bei einem Auto. Die wenigsten Eisenbahnen werden auch von einem Akku gespeist. Aber ja, die Hochgeschwindigkeitsbahnen hatte ich vergessen. ^^


----------



## Kuhprah (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Naja, Motoren zu bauen ist jetzt aber keine all zu komplexe Sache. Dass das nicht so schwer ist zeigt ja auch Tesla. Die ersten Motoren in den Model S gingen öfter kaputt, die neuren so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Wobei 99% der getauschten Drive-Units locker noch 100.000km oder mehr gemacht hätten, nur die Soundkulisse war halt nicht optimal. Fast immer waren es Lagerschäden. Also nen Teil für 20€ das auch gut ersetzbar ist.  Ansonsten rennen die Dinger quasi ewig und das ohne Arbeit. Wie lange läuft ein Verbrennungsmotor wenn ich an dem 200.000km nichts mache? Mit nicht meine ich den Motor so nehmen wie er bei Auslieferung ist und dann 200.000km keinen Finger dran rühren. 
Auch ne Beschleunigung auf 200km/h wird in Zukunft der Vergangenheit angehören. Die Welt wird sich nicht ewig an Deutschland orientieren. Volvo hat angefangen, auch die EQC von Merceds rennen jetzt schon nur noch 200.  Viele andere E-Autos schaffen gar keine 180 mehr. Müssen sie aber auch nicht. Das ist ein Nieschenmarkt der aufgegeben wird. So wichtig sind die paar zehntausend Leute nicht die das noch wollen. 
Die richtige Entwicklung findet in der Energiespeichertechnik statt. Und das aktuell in der Batterietechnik bzw. vor allem im BMS der Batterien. Ich hatte bisher 2 E-Autos. Der Opel Ampera hatte nach 65.000km noch nichts an Reichweite eingebüsst. Mit dem bin ich elektrisch auch nach 5 Jahren und 65tkm noch genauso die 80 - 90km weit gekommen wie zu Beginn. Und der Tesla hat nach 27.000km und 1 1/2 Jahren 3km eingebüsst. Statt 507 komm ich nur noch 504  Also auch das vernachlässigbar. Bevor ich 500km weit fahre geh ich 2 x aufs Klo 2 x 15 Minuten Ladezeit reicht dicke...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, Motoren zu bauen ist jetzt aber keine all zu komplexe Sache....


Hast Du schon mal "wabernde instationäre Magnetfelder " berechnet? Ein Graus....
Ich habe mir ein paar Vorlesungen theoretische Elektrodynamik angehört und ging 
schwindelig wieder raus.



INU.ID schrieb:


> ...  Die wenigsten Eisenbahnen werden auch von einem Akku gespeist.^


Aber auch das gibt es, ebenso wie dieselelektrische Antriebe
Akkumulatortriebwagen – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal "wabernde instationäre Magnetfelder " berechnet? Ein Graus....
> Ich habe mir ein paar Vorlesungen theoretische Elektrodynamik angehört und ging schwindelig wieder raus.


Stimmt natürlich, aber vom Grundprinzip her ist es doch viel einfacher einen Elektromotor zu bauen.


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, Motoren zu bauen ist jetzt aber keine all zu komplexe Sache.


Ein Motor ist ja auch noch kein Antrieb.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Akkumulatortriebwagen – Wikipedia


Kannst du jetzt bitte mal damit aufhören? 


> ebenso wie dieselelektrische Antriebe


Dieselelektrische Antriebe sind aber auch ein anderes Thema. Die kommen schon sehr lange und in sehr vielen XXL-Maschinen zum Einsatz. Selbst Flugzeugträger nutzen - nach dem Kernreaktor und der durch Gasturbinen erzeugten Elektrizität - elektrische Antriebe. Natürlich gibt es solche Antriebe schon Ewig. Aber deswegen sind sie noch lange nicht auch für den 1:1 Einsatz im PKW geeignet, wo es noch dazu quasi auf jedes Gramm und jeden Kubikzentimeter ankommt.

Und doch: Einen "echten/richtigen/sinnvollen" Hybrid-Antrieb hätte man schon lange bauen können. Aber afaik bis heute gibt es keinen solchen Antrieb in einem Serien-Hybrid. Also das Konzept wo der Verbrenner ausschließlich mit der höchsten Effizienz läuft, so wie ein stationärer Generator, bei dem bis zu 40% Effizienz möglich sind. Wo zb. ein 25KW Verbrenner an einen 10kWh Akku, der wiederum an einem 100KW E-Motor angeklemmt ist. Da die 100KW immer nur kurz anliegen, reicht einmal ein relativ kleiner Akku, und auch ein relativ kleiner Verbrenner.

Und wie sieht die Realität aus? Entweder wird beim Hybrid der Verbrenner direkt mit den Rädern verbunden, und einfach nur als zusätzlicher Verbrennungs-Antrieb genutzt, oder er versorgt den E-Motor mit Strom, läuft also nicht ausschließlich mit der besten Effizienz, sondern mit variabler Last und Drehzahl ähnlich ineffizient wie ein ganz normaler Verbrenner-Antrieb. Siehe zb. den tollen BMW i8, dessen 1,5L 250PS Verbrenner die Hinterräder antreibt, und der 150PS (?) E-Motor die Vorderräder. Meiner Meinung nach ein Konzept-Fail. Man hätte mit einem 50KW Verbrenner auch einen 300KW E-Motor antreiben können, und wäre mit einer 15kWh statt 10kWh Batterie vielleicht sogar noch im gleichen Gewichtsrahmen (oder sogar darunter?) geblieben - hätte dafür aber deutlich mehr Power gehabt. (oder wäre in abgeschwächter Version noch mal sparsamer gewesen, bei immer noch besserer Leistung und größerer rein elektrischer Reichweite).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Kannst du jetzt bitte mal damit aufhören? .


Einen hab ich noch, ganz neu und ziemlich gut, ähnliche Technik wie in Straßenbahnen und Bussen, da gibt es das nämlich auch. Aber jetzt schweige ich still.

*Triebzug mit Akku soll Dieselzüge ersetzen*
Bombardier und TU Berlin: Triebzug mit Akku soll Dieselzuege ersetzen - Golem.de


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Die ganzen Batterieelektrischen Flurförderzeuge/Gabelstapler bitte auch nicht vergessen. Die Werkstankstelle für den letzten Dieselstapler würde bei uns dieses Jahr geschlossen. Und das bei einem mehr als langsamen Unternehmen dem es z.B. niemals einfallen würde den Mitarbeitern Lademöglichkeit für E-Bike oder gar E-Auto anzubieten.


> Aber afaik bis heute gibt es keinen solchen Antrieb in einem Serien-Hybrid. Also das Konzept wo der Verbrenner ausschließlich mit der höchsten Effizienz läuft, so wie ein stationärer Generator, bei dem bis zu 40% Effizienz möglich sind. Wo zb. ein 25KW Verbrenner an einen 10kWh Akku, der wiederum an einem 100KW E-Motor angeklemmt ist. Da die 100KW immer nur kurz anliegen, reicht einmal ein relativ kleiner Akku, und auch ein relativ kleiner Verbrenner.


Die "Range Extender" bei z.B. Opel Ampera und BMW i3 laufen alle nach dem Prinzip. Und der Fisker Karma/Karma Revero sowieso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Damn habt ihr wieder viel geschrieben. WoT incoming, soll sich jeder seinen Teil raussuchen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sollten diese Entwicklung im Auge behalten. Dann wird "alles gut".:
> 
> *Natrium-Feststoffbatterie*
> Schweizer entwickeln Protoyp einer Natrium-Feststoff-Batterie



Hat einer Zahlen zur Leistungsdichte? Bisherige Natrium-Batterien (wie es sie auch schon mal in der A-Klasse gab) liegen meilenweit hinter Li-Io. Und leichter sind sie auch nicht.



> *1000km Reichweite:
> *_"... Das Schweizer Energietechnologie-Unternehmen entwickelt im deutschen Labor die Innolith Energy Battery mit 1000 Wh/kg ..."_
> E-Autos: Schweizer Firma verspricht Akku mit Reichweite bis zu 1000 Kilometer | futurezone.at



Abwarten und Tee trinken. Was in den letzten 20 Jahren so alles an neuen Anodenmaterialien versprochen wurde, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Robust genug für den Alltag war quasi nichts.




Sparanus schrieb:


> @iU
> Ja ein Renault Twizy ist aber kein Auto. Davon wird hier aber geredet.



Es ist ein Fahrzeug, dass all die täglichen Fahrten übernehmen kann, für die ÖPNV und Fahrrad angeblich nicht geeignet sind.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil die Umwelt keinen Einfluss auf das Klima hat?



Selbst Uri Geller hat einen Einfluss auf das Klima, deswegen ist nicht jede Studie, die das verbiegen von Löffeln unberücksichtigt lässt, unbrauchbar. Ließ sie dir durch und erzähl uns, welche Effekte in welcher relevanten Größenordnung fehlen. Wir sind alle hier um zu lernen. Bis dahin verweise ich auf die erst vor kurzem gelaufene Diskussion zu den Unterschieden zwischen Klima- und Umweltschutz.



> Selbst wenn man so nebensächliche Themen wie Umweltschäden völlig ausklammert, und sich nur mit dem Schadstoffausstoß beschäftigt, ist es hochgradig spekulativ, weil eben viele Teile nur geschätzt werden (oder aus Studien stammen die sie geschätzt haben) - da u.a. die betroffenen Unternehmen wie erwähnt kaum reale Daten [die nur sie kennen] herausrücken. Damit wird die "Studie" sehr schnell sehr ungenau. Zumindest aber zu ungenau. Offensichtlich hatte ich "all das" einfach überbewertet, und deswegen viel mehr von der Studie erwartet.



Die Unternehmen veröffentlichen für gewöhnlich recht genaue Fördermengen und auch die Im- und Exportbilanzen sind weitestgehend bekannt. Da lassen sich reale Verbräuche mehr als nur raten und die Details der internen Abläufe als Black Box behandeln.



> Vergebliche "Liebesmühe"^^. Nach 0,1% habe zumindest ich auch nicht geschaut. Ich sprach höchstens von Beispielen, um auf die Ungenauigkeit des Ganzen hinzuweisen. Und da geht es vielleicht eher um dutzende oder gar hunderte Prozent.



"hunderte Prozent" würde bedeuten, dass die Mineralölkonzerne 10 l Öl verbrennen/-gießen, um 1 l Benzin bis an die Tanksäule zu bringen. Über solche Spekulationen brauchen wir wohl nicht weiter zu diskutieren, oder? Denen ist die Umwelt zwar egal, aber Geld verdienen wollen sie trotzdem und das tut man nicht, wenn man sein Produkt überall hinbringt außer zum Kunden.

Hier ein EU-Bericht:
WELL-TO-TANK Report version 4.a: JEC WELL-TO-WHEELS ANALYSIS | EU Science Hub

Rund 20% Overhead bei Benzin und Diesel. Selbst wenn diese Zahl ihrerseits 10% Fehler beinhaltet (was für einzelne Wege gut möglich ist, welche sich aber bei Betrachtung einer komplexen Industrie rausmitteln), dann würde das an der Gesamtbetrachtung eines Verbrennerautos nur 2% Unterschied machen.



> Auch wenn das gar nichts bedeutet (ich hatte es vorher selbst in meinem Posting stehen, hab diesen Absatz dann aber wieder entfernt), ich sprach vom E-Antrieb. Außerhalb eines Elektroautos gab und gibt es quasi keine E-Antriebe/E-Motoren, die tonnenschwere Lasten auf 200KM/h und mehr mobil beschleunigen müssen - wenn man mal von Katapult der Gerald-R.-Ford Flugzeugträger absieht (aber die benutzen glaube ich auch einen elektromagnetischen Antrieb, ka).



Ein Elektromotor ist ein elektromagnetischer Antrieb 
Und die neuen E-Katapulte (alle älteren laufen wortwörtlich "noch mit Dampf") sind nichts weiter als ein Linearmotor, wie man ihn beispielsweise aus dem Transrapid kennt. Weitere Beispiele für starke, mobile E-Motoren wurden ja schon genannt .



> Und du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass der elektrische Antrieb in den letzten 150 Jahren auch nur ansatzweise mit der Energie und dem Budget weiterentwickelt wurde, wie der Verbrennungsantrieb - bzw. als wenn er der primäre Antrieb der Fahrzeuge gewesen wäre.



Ich will dir erzählen, dass es ausgehend von einem Antrieb mit über 90, heute z.T. über 95% Wirkungsgrad einfach kein Entwicklungspotential gibt. Egal wieviel Geld du reinsteckst. Guck dir mal an, wie stark sich die Form des Rades weiterentwickelt hat - gar nicht, obwohl es definitiv ein Teil auch von Verbrennerautos ist. Aber manche Sachen sind einfach nicht zu verbessern.



> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich, da in den anderen Bereichen mit Sicherheit lange nicht so energisch - und schon gar nicht mit den Ansprüchen eines PKWs - geforscht wurde. Ich glaube nicht dass der Kohleradbagger, oder ein Schiff/U-Boot, RC-Spielzeug, Stapler usw. rekuperiert, oder 250KM/h fährt.



Der Unterschied zwischen einem 500 PS 25 km/h und einem 500 PS 250 km/h Batterieauto ist die Endübersetzung. Ein Getriebe, wie du es tausenden Anwendungsbereichen einschließlich jedem einzelnen Verbrennerauto findest. Und jede Straßenbahn, jeder Fahrstuhl und selbst manche Achterbahnen rekuperieren.



> Das kommt eben drauf an. Eine Anpassung der Ladeschlussspannung (und ein wenig auch der Entladeschlussspannung) haben hier massive Auswirkungen auf die Haltbarkeit. Ich meine mich an ~15% Restkapazität und einen Ladeschluss bei ~85% zu erinnern, welche die zeitliche Haltbarkeit von den normalen 7-12 auf bis zu 18-22 [oder noch darüber] Jahren angehoben hat. Auf die Ladezyklen hat diese "Teilnutzung" logischerweise ebenfalls enormen Einfluss.



Die heutigen Elektroautos lassen bereits entsprechende Sicherheitsreserven. Mit den normalen 200-300 Ladezyklen, die ein Li-Io-Akku bestenfalls schafft, wenn man ihn richtig quält, käme ein Tesla S keine 100000 km weit. Man beeinflusst damit aber nicht die Alterung im Zuge von Temperaturschwankungen und ladeunabhängigen Alterungsprozessen und schon gar nicht die Belastungen des Fahrwerks und die fehlende Haltbarkeit der Karosserie. Letztere beiden Probleme könnte man zwar problemlos technisch lösen, aber was bei Verbrennern kein Hersteller macht, weil es seinen Gewinn schmälert, wird auch bei Batterieautos kein Hersteller machen, weil es seinen Gewinn schmälert. Und daran, dass ein Li-Io-Akku spätestens 10-15 Jahre nach Herstellung unter 50% seiner ursprünglichen Leistung fällt, selbst wenn du ihn hast einfach nur rumliegen und gelegentlich nachladen lassen, ändert es auch nichts.

Wenn du mit einem Batterieauto die 500000 knacken willst, dann solltest du wenigstens 4000 km pro Monat, 1000 km pro Woche anpeilen. Mit einem Auto, dass nur im städtischen Umfeld konkurrenzfähig ist. Aber bitte eine Stadt mit glatten, das Fahrwerk nicht belastetenden Straßen. Solche Bedingungen findest du bestenfalls bei Taxis vor, aber nicht bei der Allgemeinheit.
Und Verbrenner-Taxen haben, wenn man einen der wenigen vorsichtigeren Fahrer erwischt, auch kein Problem mit solchen Laufleistungen.



> Ich habe hier leider nur Informationen zu Tesla-Akkus gehört und gelesen, und bzgl. Fahrzeuge dieses Herstellers kann sehr wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass das Thema Alterung nicht so schlimm sein wird, wie immer angenommen oder behauptet wird. Der erste Tesla (Roadster) ist jetzt ja auch schon 11 Jahre alt, und noch hab zumindest ich nichts von übermäßig vielen Akkuausfällen gehört (und bei den Modellen wurde noch nicht mit solch "großzügigen" Reserven wie bei den Modellen danach gearbeitet).



Von wie vielen hast du gehört, die über 300000 km gefahren sind?
Wie gesagt: 70-75% Restkapazität sind nach gut 10 Jahren mit Li-Io drin. Unter klimatisch optimalen Bedingungen, wie ich sie für Tesla Roadster annehmen würde (nicht gerade ein Model für mitteleuropäische Laternenparker), vielleicht auch etwas mehr. Wenn wir von einer verantwortungsvollen Mobilität reden, bei der nicht täglich mit dem PKW in die Stadt gependelt wird (egal welcher Antrieb), dann hast du nach 10 Jahren erst 100000 auf der Uhr. Nach 15 Jahren steht der Verbrenner bei 150000, vielleicht 200000 immer noch voll fahrtauglich vor dir. Erst nach 20 Jahren kann ein E-Auto langsam damit punkten, dass es "länger hält". Wie gut der Akku nach 10 Jahren läuft sagt darüber rein gar nichts aus.



> Im Schnitt werden Autos [in Deutschland] aktuell nach afaik 16-18 Jahren (je nach Quelle) verschrottet. Jetzt kommt es drauf an wie sich in den nächsten 15 Jahren das Thema Akku entwickelt. Und dabei meine ich auf das Alter der Autos bezogen auch unterschiedliche Optionen. Also ob ich dann für mein 10 oder 15 Jahre alten Stromer nur die ab Werk verbaute Batteriegröße für zb. (Neupreise!) 8.000€ oder 12.000€ bekomme, oder [ggf. auch aus dem Zubehör] auch einen Akku für 4000€, oder 2500€, wenn dieser meinen Ansprüchen bzgl. Reichweite genügt. Oder sogar einen Neupreis 4000€ Akku gebraucht für zb. 2000€.
> 
> Dieser Faktor wird, mMn noch mehr als die Kosten für die anderen Ersatzteile, einen sehr deutlichen Einfluss darauf haben, ob und wie zahlreich die E-Autos dann vielleicht auch noch nach 20 oder 30 Jahren im Einsatz sein werden (egal ob in Europa oder der dritten Welt).



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Erstmal sind 4000 Euro verdammt optimistisch, vor allem aber vergisst du die Arbeitskosten. Mit Ausnahme vom S vielleicht, der ja für automatische Wechsel vorbereitet wurde, ist der Akku mindestens so eng integriert, wie ein Verbrenner-Antriebsstrang. Oft sogar noch wesentlich komplexer, da mehrteilig, teilweise von innen und an mehreren Orten. Die Lohnkosten für einen Akkuwechsel werden auf alle Fälle höher als die für einen Motorwechsel beim Verbrenner. Ich hatte da vor ein paar Jahren einen Fall in der Familie (erwähnte hier jemand Audis? ): Der Austauschmotor (aufgearbeitet) lag iirc bei 1500 €. Die Endrechnung kratzte an den 10000 €. (War zum Glück ein Kulanzfall)



> Nachtrag:
> 
> Die Einflüsse von Wartung und Instandhaltung [der Fahrzeuge] auf das Klima wurden also in der Studie berücksichtigt? Wie wurden diese ermittelt?



Okay: Dieser Aspekt, der für mich nicht unter die regelmäßig nachgefragten fällt, sondern ein Inu.Id-Spezialfall sein muss, wurde nicht erfasst. Bislang ist es noch niemandem gelungen, einen KFZ-Mechatroniker eine Atemmaske zur Erfassung der Wartungsbedingten CO2-Emissionen überzustreifen und langsam gucken die Berufsgenossenschaften misstrauisch, wenn schon wieder ein Klimatologe mit Schraubenschlüssel in der Augenhöhle als "Arbeitsunfall" gemeldet wird.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Verdammt, die Eisenbahn habe ich vergessen.



Und die Dieselelektrischen Schiffe. Und, solange dir ein starker Motor in einem Fahrzeug reicht, diverse Baugeräte. Ganz zu schweigen von Fahrzeugen aus kraftwerksnahen Kohlegruben, im unterirdischen Berg- und Tunnelbau allgemein, diverse Mobile für Freizeitparks oder U-Boote, Verladekräne, ganz banal Hybrid-Autos.....



> Dennoch, bei einer Eisenbahn kommt es lange nicht so auf Gewicht (da geht es schließlich um hunderte Tonnen) und Größe/Fläche an, wie bei einem Auto. Die wenigsten Eisenbahnen werden auch von einem Akku gespeist. Aber ja, die Hochgeschwindigkeitsbahnen hatte ich vergessen. ^^



Eisenbahnen arbeiten in anderen Maßstäben, aber die Achslast von Loks ist dennoch ein großes Thema und das Volumen ist, im Vergleich zur geforderten Leistung, auch nicht ganz ohne. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass bei nicht-Akku-betriebenen Loks auch noch ein ziemlich dicker Transformator reinpassen muss. Gerade die alten Modelle, die afaik nicht die nötige Leistungselektronik für ein Schaltnetzteil hatten, sondern mit 15 Hz Bahnstrom arbeiten mussten, brauchten riesige Trafos, die fast die gesamte Lok einnahmen. Die Motoren saßen dagegen (und sitzen je nach Leistungsklasse bis heute) in den Drehgestellen. Das ist auch bei Hochgeschwindigkeitszügen mit dezentralem Antrieb meines Wissens nach der Fall. So ein TGV- oder ICE-Achssatz dürfte in Sachen Leistungsdichte gar nicht so weit weg von einem Tesla sein.

Aber wie gesagt: In den E-Motor-Leichtbau kann man noch ein bisschen Forschung investieren. Aber die heutigen Motoren liegen so bei 40-80 kg. Selbst wenn man ein Viertel abschneiden kann, wird das an der Gesamtmasse der Autos wenig ändern. Das große Problem ist und bleibt der Akku. Und das ist eben kein ingenierswissenschaftliches Problem, sondern ein chemisches.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ein Motor ist ja auch noch kein Antrieb.



Aber 50% des Unterschieds zum Verbrenner, bei dem der Antrieb ja auch nicht nur aus "Tank, Motor" besteht. Alles andere kann das E-Auto übernehmen, das Getriebe sogar um ein gutes Jahrhundert zurücksetzen/vereinfachen.




> Kannst du jetzt bitte mal damit aufhören?



Aber Rechthaben macht Spaß! 



> Dieselelektrische Antriebe sind aber auch ein anderes Thema. Die kommen schon sehr lange und in sehr vielen XXL-Maschinen zum Einsatz. Selbst Flugzeugträger nutzen - nach dem Kernreaktor und der durch Gasturbinen erzeugten Elektrizität - elektrische Antriebe. Natürlich gibt es solche Antriebe schon Ewig. Aber deswegen sind sie noch lange nicht auch für den 1:1 Einsatz im PKW geeignet, wo es noch dazu quasi auf jedes Gramm und jeden Kubikzentimeter ankommt.



Die Ford ist zwar mittlerweile ausgeliefert, aber noch lange nicht im Einsatz. Damit fahren weiterhin alle nuklearen Flugzeugträger mit Dampfturbinen 
Aber solche Antriebe gibt es in unterschiedlichsten Größen bis fast auf PKW-Format runter und darunter auch ein paar, wo Gewicht und/oder Volumen eine Rolle spielen. Vor allem aber enthalten Elektromotoren recht wenig Teile und die magnetischen Strukturen baut man aus Leistungsgründen seit jeher in allen Größenklassen so kompakt wie möglich. Die einzige Platzverschwendung, die sich einige wenige Exemplare erlauben, ist ein großer Innendurchmesser zwecks besserem Drehmoment. Das kenne ich aber auch nur von antiker Technik aus der Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts, als man noch nicht die nötige Elektronik für schnell drehende Asynchronmotoren hatte, die mit einem einfachen Getriebe die gleiche Leistung kompakter, einfacher und günstiger erbringen. Selbst im stationären Einsatz ist die Masse nicht irrelvant, denn viele E-Motoren sollen präzise angesteuert werden. Wenn du für deine Seilbahn einen Rotor mit 10 Tonnen Gewicht nimmst, dann klebt die Gondel an der Hauswand ehe der Motor ausgedreht hat.



> Und doch: Einen "echten/richtigen/sinnvollen" Hybrid-Antrieb hätte man schon lange bauen können. Aber afaik bis heute gibt es keinen solchen Antrieb in einem Serien-Hybrid. Also das Konzept wo der Verbrenner ausschließlich mit der höchsten Effizienz läuft, so wie ein stationärer Generator, bei dem bis zu 40% Effizienz möglich sind. Wo zb. ein 25KW Verbrenner an einen 10kWh Akku, der wiederum an einem 100KW E-Motor angeklemmt ist. Da die 100KW immer nur kurz anliegen, reicht einmal ein relativ kleiner Akku, und auch ein relativ kleiner Verbrenner.
> 
> Und wie sieht die Realität aus? Entweder wird beim Hybrid der Verbrenner direkt mit den Rädern verbunden, und einfach nur als zusätzlicher Verbrennungs-Antrieb genutzt, oder er versorgt den E-Motor mit Strom, läuft also nicht ausschließlich mit der besten Effizienz, sondern mit variabler Last und Drehzahl ähnlich ineffizient wie ein ganz normaler Verbrenner-Antrieb. Siehe zb. den tollen BMW i8, dessen 1,5L 250PS Verbrenner die Hinterräder antreibt, und der 150PS (?) E-Motor die Vorderräder. Meiner Meinung nach ein Konzept-Fail. Man hätte mit einem 50KW Verbrenner auch einen 300KW E-Motor antreiben können, und wäre mit einer 15kWh statt 10kWh Batterie vielleicht sogar noch im gleichen Gewichtsrahmen (oder sogar darunter?) geblieben - hätte dafür aber deutlich mehr Power gehabt. (oder wäre in abgeschwächter Version noch mal sparsamer gewesen, bei immer noch besserer Leistung und größerer rein elektrischer Reichweite).



Ein ...-elektrischer Antrieb in kleinem Maßstab hat schnell Verluste von 20% und mehr. Selbst die großen schaffen bestenfalls 95% Effizienz, eher 90%. Diese Verschwendung nimmt man nur auf sich, wenn es gar nicht anders geht. Deswegen werden auch nur Passagier- und Forschungsschiffe, die oft eine große Palette von Geschwindigkeiten beherrschen müssen, sowie U-Boote, die leise sein sollen, Diesel- respektive Turbo-elektrisch angetrieben. Frachter fahren dagegen allesamt mit starrer Welle bei optimal abgestimmter Drehzahl. Ist effizienter. Das gilt gerade auch im Auto, zumal die von Grund auf als Hybrid konstruierten Modelle (z.B. Toyota HSD) trotz direkter mechanischer Verbindung den Verbrenner über eine große Bandbreite von Geschwindigkeiten mit der optimalen Drehzahl laufen lassen können.

Das Sportwagen wie i8, Panamera oder LaFerrari unter Effizienz Gesichtspunkten eine Fehlkonstruktion sind, sollte übrigens niemanden überraschen. Die Dinger haben den E-Motor nur, weil er im NEFZ-Zyklus massiv bessere Verbrauchszahlen bringt (Laden ist gratis) und weil er enorme Auswirkungen auf die Beschleunigung bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten hat. Also das, was die meisten dieser Autos zeitlebens zu Gesicht bekommen dürften 
Im Wesentlichen ist der Antrieb aber auch bei denen immer noch auf Vmax ausgelegt und da kommst du mit einer einfach E-Motor-auf-Achse-Konstruktion nicht weit, also liegt ein entsprechend großer Fokus auf dem klassischen Verbennerantrieb.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Pfff, WoT kann ich auch. Allerdings (da gerade etwas übermüdet) ggf. etwas unkonzentrierter. ^^


Olstyle schrieb:


> Batterieelektrischen Flurförderzeuge/Gabelstapler


Die  habe ich alle nicht vergessen. Genau wie den Hotzenblitz, oder den  City  El usw. Nur sind die Ansprüche an PKWs gänzlich andere.


> Die  "Range Extender" bei z.B. Opel Ampera und BMW i3 laufen alle  nach dem  Prinzip. Und der Fisker Karma/Karma Revero sowieso.


Die laufen alle leider nicht nach dem Prinzip. Beim Ampera 1 kann der Verbrenner den Akku überhaupt nicht laden.


> Bei  voller Batterie (16 kWh) fährt der Ampera 40 km bis 80 km   ausschließlich elektrisch. Der eingebaute Verbrennungsmotor mit der   54-kW-Generator-Einheit startet automatisch, sobald der Ladezustand der   Batterie unter ca. 20 % (3,2 kWh) gesunken ist, und liefert dann den   elektrischen *Fahrstrom*; dieser Fahrzeugtyp wird daher  auch Extended  Range Electric Vehicle (EREV, Elektrofahrzeug mit  verlängerter  Reichweite) genannt.


Quelle: Opel Ampera – Wikipedia

Beim  Ampera 2 kommt der aktualisierte Voltec-Antrieb zum Einsatz.  Dieser  kann den Verbrenner zwar mit einer festen Drehzahl in dem für  diesen  Motor besten Wirkungsgrad laufen lassen, aber da der Verbrenner  nicht  nur als Generator, sondern auch als Antriebsmotor eingesetzt  wird, ist  er selbst im Betriebsmodus 3 (feste Drehzahl) noch weit von  den  eigentlich möglichen ~40% Effizienz [eines reinen  Generator-Verbrenners]  entfernt. Zumal die Elektronik bestimmt, in  welchem der 4 vorhandenen  Modi gefahren wird.

Beim BMW i3 wird der Verbrenner nur dafür  genutzt, den Ladestand zu  halten, weshalb auch hier keine maximal  effizienter Betriebsmodus  gegeben ist.


> Der Motor dient dabei nur dem Halten des Ladezustands des  Akkumulators  und lädt diesen nur soweit wieder auf, wie der Ladestand  beim Aktivieren  des Range Extenders war.


Quelle: BMW i3 – Wikipedia


Bei  Fisker wird, wenn ich nicht irre, der Verbrenner nur dafür genutzt   direkt Strom für die beiden E-Motoren zu erzeugen, weshalb er auch   ~150-160KW leistet. Ich weiß gerade nicht mal ob er überhaupt den Akku   lädt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "hunderte Prozent" würde bedeuten, dass  die Mineralölkonzerne 10 l Öl verbrennen/-gießen, um 1 l Benzin bis an  die Tanksäule zu bringen. Über solche Spekulationen brauchen wir wohl  nicht weiter zu diskutieren, oder? Denen ist die Umwelt zwar egal, aber  Geld verdienen wollen sie trotzdem und das tut man nicht, wenn man sein  Produkt überall hinbringt außer zum Kunden.


Ich sprach nicht von Prozenten bzgl. der Produkte, sondern von den  Angaben der ermittelten Schadstofffreisetzungen. Je nach zugrunde  liegender Berechnung treten hier enorm unterschiedliche Ergebnisse auf.  Hier in dem Beitrag gibt es ein paar Beispiele, die ebenfalls mit  solchen "spekulierten Berechnungen" arbeiten, und wo die "spekulierten"  Ergebnisse auch mal um den Faktor 10 daneben liegen: Das Diesel-Desaster


> Ich will dir erzählen, dass es ausgehend von einem Antrieb mit  über 90, heute z.T. über 95% Wirkungsgrad einfach kein  Entwicklungspotential gibt. Egal wieviel Geld du reinsteckst. Guck dir  mal an, wie stark sich die Form des Rades weiterentwickelt hat - gar  nicht, obwohl es definitiv ein Teil auch von Verbrennerautos ist. Aber  manche Sachen sind einfach nicht zu verbessern.


Noch mal: Ein E-Motor ist kein Antrieb, er ist lediglich ein Teil davon.  Ich habe auch nie von der Effizienz eines E-Motors gesprochen, sondern  von Fortschritten an E-Antrieben. Sind [zb. in Reihe geschaltete]  E-Motoren mit unterschiedlichen Wicklungen besser, oder die Verwendung  von Getrieben. Ist die alte Scheibenbremse wirklich der Weisheit letzter  Schluß, oder doch eine rein elektronische oder magnetische Bremse -  vielleicht sogar direkt im Motor. Wie ist der Stand beim Thema  magnetische Kupplung? Und so weiter...

Bloß weil es Teile, oder teilweise auch Baugruppen, schon lange gibt,  bedeutet es ja noch lange nicht, dass das Zusammenspiel [als E-Antrieb  für einen PKW] kein nennenswertes Entwicklungspotential mehr hat. 


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem 500 PS 25 km/h und einem 500 PS  250 km/h Batterieauto ist die Endübersetzung. Ein Getriebe, wie du es  tausenden Anwendungsbereichen einschließlich jedem einzelnen  Verbrennerauto findest.


Die beim 25km/h Auto x-fach höheren Drehmomente machen aus der Antriebswelle eine Spiralnudel,  wenn nicht schon vorher im Getriebe sämtliche Zähne des ersten Gangs  abgeraspelt werden. Einfach nur die Übersetzung zu ändern ist keine  Herausforderung. Wer sagt denn überhaupt dass der Einsatz von Getrieben  sinnvoller ist, als Lösungen ohne Getriebe? Weil man es bisher so  gemacht hat, ist es noch lange nicht die beste Lösung.


> Die heutigen Elektroautos lassen bereits entsprechende Sicherheitsreserven.


"Entsprechende" ist ein sehr breites Spektrum. Die meisten Hersteller  von Traktionsakkus, bzw. der Fahrzeuge wo sie später verwendet werden,  machen gar keine Angaben dazu. Und ähnlich wie beim Thema "Umweltbilanz  Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto" können kleine Änderungen an den Variablen  große Auswirkungen haben. Zumal ja nicht mal alle Hersteller von E-Autos  mit den gleichen Akkus arbeiten.


> Und daran, dass ein Li-Io-Akku spätestens 10-15 Jahre nach  Herstellung unter 50% seiner ursprünglichen Leistung fällt, selbst wenn  du ihn hast einfach nur rumliegen und gelegentlich nachladen lassen,  ändert es auch nichts.


Beim Thema kalendarischer Alterung gehen die Angaben und Meinungen sehr  weit auseinander. Auch wenn Li-Ion-Akku nicht gleich Li-Ion-Akku ist,  hier soll die Temperatur und die Spannung auf die zeitliche Alterung  einen sehr großen Einfluß haben. Ob die ganzen ersten Tesla Roadster nur  noch 50% ihrer Kapazität haben? Und aktuelle Traktionsakkus werden wohl  auch eine bessere Haltbarkeit aufweisen, wie die von vor 10 Jahren.

Außerdem, welche Rolle genau spielt der aktuelle Stand der Technik im  Hinblick auf die zukünftige Entwicklung? Die wenigsten Menschen fahren  E-Autos mit der Technik von heute, und wer weiß schon wie es bei  Traktionsakkus in 3 oder 6 oder 9 Jahren ausschaut. Oder wie das Thema  Recycling sich noch entwickelt (ggf. auch aufgrund gesetzlicher  Bestimmungen).

Manche Kritiker von Elektroautos tun immer so, als würden in zb. 25  Jahren alle Menschen mit der Technik von heute fahren, und dass das ganz  furchtbar wäre. Wieviel Materiallien/Rohstoffe/= sekundäre Klima- und  Umweltbelastungen entsteht denn durch die verglichen mit einem E-Auto  deutlich aufwendigere Wartung und Instandhaltung eines Verbrenners?

Von 2010 bis 2016 sind die Kosten der Traktionsakkus pro kWh um ca. 80%  gefallen. Wie wird es in 10-15 Jahren aussehen, wenn die heute  verkauften E-Autos evtl. wirklich zwingend neue Akkus brauchen, bzw. 50%  Kapazität für den Besitzer nicht mehr genug sind? Heute kostet eine kWh  afaik (aufgerundet) 250€. Bei einem 25kWh Akku (wie zb. im Elektrogolf)  wären das ~6250€. Ein entsprechendes E-Auto sollte durch die  günstigeren Wartungs- und "Treibstoff-" Kosten, wenn es nicht nur  rumgestanden hat, durchaus mehr eingespart haben. Am Ende wird man eher  über den ökologischen Aspekt sprechen müssen, und da sollte das Thema  100%-Recycling keine unlösbare Aufgabe sein.

Übrigens: Hast du eine ungefähre Ahnung davon, wieviel Leistung ein  normaler Verbrenner in 10-15 Jahren verliert? Und das bei steigendem  Verbrauch, und zunehmender Belastung/Schädigung des Klimas/der Umwelt?  Je nach Motor - und vor allem Wartungszustand! - kommen da schnell mal  15-20% Verlust zusammen. Bestimmte Motoren (zb. mit Lader) können sogar  noch mehr Leistung verlieren - bei (zb. durch Ölverbrennung bei defektem  Turbo) nicht selten noch deutlich höherem Schadstoffausstoß.

Aber solche Themen möchte irgendwie niemand besprechen, der E-Autos  kritisiert. Und in Studien wird sowas irgendwie auch nie  berücksichtigt.^^


> Und Verbrenner-Taxen haben, wenn man einen der wenigen vorsichtigeren Fahrer erwischt, auch *kein Problem mit solchen Laufleistungen*.


Einfach mal Berichte/Beiträge von Umsteigern anschauen, die vom  Diesel-Taxi auf ein Elektro-Taxi umgestiegen sind. Die Laufleistungen  sind auf beiden Seiten kein Problem. Die Frage ist wo der Verschleiß  größer und damit die Wartung teurer ist. Und wo man weniger für den  Treibstoff ausgeben muß. Und dein "wenn man" kann auch auf sehr viele  Aspekte des E-Antriebes/der E-Autos sehr deutlich positive Effekte  haben. Die Frage ist wie relevant extra konstruierte Szenarien haben,  wenn man die Grundsätzlichkeiten diskutiert.


> Nach 15 Jahren steht der Verbrenner bei 150000, vielleicht 200000 immer noch voll fahrtauglich vor dir.


Natürlich, ich war schließlich lange genug einer der Mechaniker, die die  Wartungen und Reparaturen durchgeführt haben, die nötig sind um einen  Verbrenner nach 15 Jahren noch gut dastehen zu lassen.


> Erst nach 20 Jahren kann ein E-Auto langsam damit punkten, dass  es "länger hält". Wie gut der Akku nach 10 Jahren läuft sagt darüber  rein gar nichts aus.


Das sagt eine Menge aus. Genau wie die Akku-Preise in 2032-2037, das  Zubehör-Angebot an Traktionsakkus, und auch die Kosten für Ersatzteile  usw. Denn all das entscheidet, ob ein Fahrzeug noch "hält", oder ob es  in den Schrott muß. Und von den Besonderheiten der "Diesel-Ausmusterung"  mal abgesehen (da kommen viele Fahrzeuge auf den Schrott die 0 Defekte  und quasi keinen Verschleiß haben), kommen Autos in der Regel aus 2  Gründen auf den Schrott, die Karosse ist durchgegammelt (dürfte bei  Leichtbau-Fahrzeugen lange dauern, schon mein vollverzinkter Passat mit  Quadro-Antrieb weist nach 20 Jahren quasi gar keinen Rost auf), oder der  Antrieb ist defekt. Und genau hier punkten E-Antriebe wegen ihrer  deutlich geringeren Komplexität, und den damit geringeren Lohnkosten  (die bei fast allen Reparaturen den größten Posten ausmachen)


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Erstmal sind 4000 Euro verdammt optimistisch,


Du hast schon verstanden das kein originaler sondern ein kleinerer Akku  gemeint ist? Stand heute wäre ein 4000€ Akku [bei 250w/kWh) ein 16kWh  Akku, was bei einem Kleinwagen für ~100KM Reichweite reichen dürfte. Und  in 10-15 Jahren bekommt man für das Geld vielleicht auch einen 32kWh  (oder 50kWh) Akku. Oder die halbe Kapazität für 2000€. Wie gesagt, von  2010 - 2016 ist die Li-Ion kWh um 80% gefallen. Bis 2032 oder 2037  dürfte da noch einiges drin sein.


> ...vor allem aber vergisst du die Arbeitskosten. Mit Ausnahme vom  S vielleicht, der ja für automatische Wechsel vorbereitet wurde, ist  der Akku mindestens so eng integriert, wie ein  Verbrenner-Antriebsstrang. Oft sogar noch wesentlich komplexer, da  mehrteilig, teilweise von innen und an mehreren Orten. Die Lohnkosten  für einen Akkuwechsel werden auf alle Fälle höher als die für einen  Motorwechsel beim Verbrenner.


Natürlich werden sie das ganz und gar nicht. Natürlich, manche  Hersteller werden versuchen die Akkus so konstruieren, dass der Wechsel  nur in Vetragswerkstätten, mit Spezialwerkzeug, und mit maximalem  Zeiteinsatz möglich sein wird. Aber es gibt keinen systemischen Grund  dies zu tun. Ich habe zwar noch keinen traktionsakku bei einem Auto  gewechselt, aber schon Antriebe/Motoren und/oder Getriebe von allen  möglichen Marken, und ich bezweifel dass der Akkuwechsel bei zukünftigen  E-Autos grundsätzlich aufwendiger sein wird.


> Okay: Dieser Aspekt, der für mich nicht unter die regelmäßig  nachgefragten fällt, sondern ein Inu.Id-Spezialfall sein muss, wurde  nicht erfasst. Bislang ist es noch niemandem gelungen, einen  KFZ-Mechatroniker eine Atemmaske zur Erfassung der Wartungsbedingten  CO2-Emissionen überzustreifen und langsam gucken die  Berufsgenossenschaften misstrauisch, wenn schon wieder ein Klimatologe  mit Schraubenschlüssel in der Augenhöhle als "Arbeitsunfall" gemeldet  wird.


 Alter, echt jetzt? 

Natürlich habe ich das so gemeint, und nicht von den für Wartung und  Instandhaltung nötigen Materialien und Ressourcen gesprochen, deren  Herstellung und Transport (und dessen Verschleiß im Einsatz) ebenfalls  einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf Umwelt und Klima haben. (also die Teile  für Wartung/Instandhaltung und Reparatur, die ein Verbrennerfahrzeug in  seinem Leben - zum leben - braucht)

Wobei, jetzt wo du es angesprochen hast... die KFZ-Werkstatt muß  beheitzt werden, brauch Strom für Licht und Werkzeuge, beim Schweißen  werden Schadstoffe frei, die ganzen Spraydosen (Rostlöser usw), ... der  Mechaniker muß sich den Dreck der Arbeit abwaschen, brauch dazu warmes  Wasser (aus Kohlestrom?) und Seife/Shampoo usw... er muß zur Arbeit und  wieder nach Hause fahren... mit einem Fahrzeug was auch wieder gebaut,  gewartet und repariert werden muss, von einem Mechaniker der auch  wieder....

So, und jetzt Zeig mir eine Studie die all diese Faktoren berücksichtigt.


> Und die Dieselelektrischen Schiffe.


Hm, da gibt es welche die mit 200Km/h (wieviele Knoten sind das?) übers Meer brettern?  (darum ging es, E-Fahrzeuge die ein hohes Gewicht auf eine sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit beschleunigen).


> Aber Rechthaben macht Spaß!


Aber dafür kann Besserwisser eigentlich niemand leiden... 

Verbrennungsmotoren hätten von Anfang an nur als temporäre Lösung  betrachtet werden sollen. Und das auch ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass der  Verbrenner heute sehr viel wartungs- und verbrauchs- und damit auch  schadstoffärmer sein könnte, wenn man "Schubladentechnologien" eben  nicht nur für die Schublade entwickelt, sonder auch konsequent  eingesetzt hätte. Aber klar, eine Industrie die von Wachstum bzw. Absatz  (verkaufte Einheiten) und deren Wartung/Instandhaltung lebt, ist nicht  an einem Verbrenner-Auto interessiert, was ohne Probleme 1.000.000  Kilometer fahren kann, ohne erwähnenswerte Wartung (mit 1-2 oder auch  gar keinen Ölwechseln usw), und ohne größere Ausfälle.

Unterm Strich muß der Verbrenner aus mehreren Gründen verschwinden. Er  hätte eigentlich gar nicht so lange überleben dürfen. Jetzt darüber zu  streiten wann und wie welcher E-Wagen besser ist, wenn am Ende doch nur  Nuancen darüber entscheiden ob der E-Antrieb schon vor 15 Jahren, heute,  oder in 15 Jahren definitiv und zweifelsfrei besser ist, oder welche  Art der Stromspeicher sinnvoller sind, ändern doch alle nichts daran,  dass der E-Antrieb für sich der Antrieb der Zukunft ist.

Alle "Verbrenner-Freunde" rechnen immer mit Werten von heute. Dass da  ein langer Weg zurückgelegt wurde, bis dieses "Heute" erreicht wurde,  spielt dabei irgendwie keine Rolle. Wie waren denn die  Schadstoff-Belastungen bei der Verbrenner-Produktion und im  Verbrenner-Betrieb vor 10, 20, 30, 50 Jahren? Also warum so tun als  würden die E-Autos (in Funktion und Technik!!!) sich in den nächsten  Jahren/Jahrzehnten nicht noch deutlich weiterentwickeln?

Vielleicht sind wir heute wirklich noch der Grenze wo man sagen kann,  dass das E-Auto unter allen Gesichtspunkten besser/weniger schädlich  ist. Und? Mit dem gleichen Argument hätte es niemals einen  Verbrenner-Wagen geben dürfen, und das Thema Transportmittel hätte  warten müssen, bis wir unsere Energie 100% "grün" erzeugen können, und  dann vermutlich nur noch durch Röhren gleiten, oder uns teleportieren. 

So, und jetzt schalten wir alle mal für einen Tag den Computer bzw. das  Internetz ab. Dann kann auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen ein E-Auto gekauft  werden. ^^


> Die gesamte Netzinfrastruktur zusammengerechnet verbraucht allein  in Deutschland im Jahr etwa 55 Terawattstunden – umgerechnet etwa 10  mittlere Kraftwerke, die allein für die digitale Welt Strom  erzeugen.


Quelle: Energiefresser Internet - Die OEkobilanz eines Mausklicks | Startseite | SWR odysso | SWR.de

Und anders als das Auto benutzen die meisten Menschen das Internetz [zumindest die meiste Zeit] nur zum Spaß/der Unterhaltung...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Pfff, WoT kann ich auch.



Okay, da werde ich nicht wiedersprechen. Keine weiteren Beweise nötig. 
(Anm.: Nebenaspekte, die in der erste Hälfte deiner WoT stehen und auf die ich in der zweiten Hälfte der meinigen längst eingegangen war, ignoriere ich mal in der Annahme, dass du nur vergessen hast, deine Einwände wieder aus dem Post zu entfernen. Wo ich falsch lage, einfach nachbohren)



> Ich sprach nicht von Prozenten bzgl. der Produkte, sondern von den  Angaben der ermittelten Schadstofffreisetzungen. Je nach zugrunde  liegender Berechnung treten hier enorm unterschiedliche Ergebnisse auf.



Was gibt es da bei CO2 zu berechnen? Du zählst die Cs, die drin sind und schon hast du das Maximum der CO2s die hinten rauskommen können. Und diesem Maximum ist man in der Praxis auch sehr nah, denn alles andere wäre verschenkte Leistung. Bei Giftstoffen bin ich ganz auf deiner Seite, die exakt hochzurechnen ist fehleranfällig und braucht präzise Untersuchungen. Und bekanntermaßen Sekretärinnen, weil Pneumologen nicht rechnen können. Aber klimawirksame Substanzen sind bei Diesel, Benziner und Batterieauto easy. Da gibt es nur bei Methan potentiell relevante Nebenschauplätze und Methan hat die Studie (leider) weder als Kraftstoff untersucht noch spielt es (leider) im deutschen Strommix eine große Rolle.



> Hier in dem Beitrag gibt es ein paar Beispiele, die ebenfalls mit  solchen "spekulierten Berechnungen" arbeiten, und wo die "spekulierten"  Ergebnisse auch mal um den Faktor 10 daneben liegen: Das Diesel-Desaster



Ich bevorzuge Textlinks über 45-Minuten-Videos.



> Noch mal: Ein E-Motor ist kein Antrieb, er ist lediglich ein Teil davon.



Nochmal: E-Motor und Akku (und Leistunselektronik) sind die einzigen Teile, die sich zwischen Batterieauto und Verbrenner unterscheiden. Und Akku und E-Motor sind das, was wir hier diskutieren. 100% Abdeckung errreicht.



> Ich habe auch nie von der Effizienz eines E-Motors gesprochen, sondern  von Fortschritten an E-Antrieben. Sind [zb. in Reihe geschaltete]  E-Motoren mit unterschiedlichen Wicklungen besser, oder die Verwendung  von Getrieben.



Reihenschaltung wäre bescheuert, wenn dann meinst du seriellen Einsatz für verschiedene Geschwindigkeitsbereiche. Und ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist für die Klimadebatte irrelevant, entscheident ist wieviel Energie durch die eine oder die andere Lösung gegenüber der jetztigen Situation eingespart werden kann. Und das kann maximal soviel sein, wie zwischen Leistungselektronik und Antriebswelle verloren geht, also sehr, sehr wenig.



> Ist die alte Scheibenbremse wirklich der Weisheit letzter  Schluß, oder doch eine rein elektronische oder magnetische Bremse -  vielleicht sogar direkt im Motor. Wie ist der Stand beim Thema  magnetische Kupplung? Und so weiter...



Kupplung? Wir reden von Elektroautos, die haben keine Kupplung (nötig) und in Verbrennern wird wohl nichts grundlegend neues mehr kommen. Gebremst wird aus energetischer Sicht immer am besten elektrisch via Rekuperation und das auch heute schon. Welche Bremstechnik darüber hinaus für Notbremsungen, Haltebremsen, etc. optimal ist, ist energetisch und somit für die Klimabelastung irrelevant und es auch antriebsunabhängig bei Verbrenner und E-Auto die gleiche Fragestellung mit ähnlicher Antwort.



> Die beim 25km/h Auto x-fach höheren Drehmomente machen aus der Antriebswelle eine Spiralnudel,  wenn nicht schon vorher im Getriebe sämtliche Zähne des ersten Gangs  abgeraspelt werden. Einfach nur die Übersetzung zu ändern ist keine  Herausforderung. Wer sagt denn überhaupt dass der Einsatz von Getrieben  sinnvoller ist, als Lösungen ohne Getriebe? Weil man es bisher so  gemacht hat, ist es noch lange nicht die beste Lösung.



Man hat es bei Elektroloks früher anders gemacht, als man noch nicht die nötige Technik hatte.
Dann hat man umgestellt und ettliche Tonnen(!) Gewicht eingespart. Been there, done that, case closed.



> "Entsprechende" ist ein sehr breites Spektrum.



"entsprechende" ist aber nicht der Kern meines Argumentes. 



> Beim Thema kalendarischer Alterung gehen die Angaben und Meinungen sehr  weit auseinander. Auch wenn Li-Ion-Akku nicht gleich Li-Ion-Akku ist,  hier soll die Temperatur und die Spannung auf die zeitliche Alterung  einen sehr großen Einfluß haben. Ob die ganzen ersten Tesla Roadster nur  noch 50% ihrer Kapazität haben?



Das ist die Frage. Denn die Temperatur-Bedingungen werden beim durchschnittlichen deutschen Autofahrer deutlich härter sein, als für die meisten Tesla Roadster in (idealerweise kalifornische) Garagen.



> Und aktuelle Traktionsakkus werden wohl  auch eine bessere Haltbarkeit aufweisen, wie die von vor 10 Jahren.



Wieso sollten sie?
Die heutigen Laptop-Akkus stehen jedenfalls nicht in dem Ruf, eine größere Haltbarkeit als die vor 10 Jahren zu haben (respektive, weil man aus nagelneuen keine Alterungsprozesse ableiten kann: Die heute 3 jährigen gegenüber den vor 13 Jahren verbauten)
Sie haben relativ zum Energiebedarf des Gerätes oft eine größere Kapazität, weswegen man mit einem auf 50% Rest geschundenen Notebook mehr anfangen kann, als im letzten Jahrzehnt, aber 50% vom Ausgangswert sind 50% vom Ausgangswert und mir ist kein Bericht darüber bekannt, dass die Zeitspanne zwischen 100% und 50% länger geworden ist. Im Gegenteil, Mobiltelefone sind heute oft schon nach zwei Jahren so durchgenudelt, dass sie ausrangiert werden, wo früher zehn Jahre möglich waren. Sollte es überhaupt chemische Fortschritte bezüglich der Alltagsalterung gegeben haben*, sind sie zumindest so winzig, dass sie bei mobiler Elektronik unspürbar in den härter gewordenen Nutzungsbedingungen verschwinden.

(*: Betonung auf Alltag. Viele Weiterentwicklungen im Bereich der Kathoden-/Anodenmaterialien können genutzt werden, um Alterungserscheinungen hinauszuzögern. Oder sie können genutzt werden, um die Oberfläche und damit die Kapazität zu vergrößern und/oder Gewicht und Kosten zu senken. In der Praxis scheinen mir sämtliche Batteriehersteller den Fokus auf die letztgenannten Aspekte zu legen und genau dadurch sind die Preise und Leistungen heutiger Batterieautos überhaupt erst möglich. Wenn man die Möglichkeiten eines Panzers vom Format Tesla X für einen möglichst haltbaren Akku mit 100 km Reichweite nutzen würde, würde der vermutlich ewig halten. Weil niemand mit der Krücke fahren würde. Versucht man 300 km in die Kiste zu quetschen, braucht man Kapazitäts- und nicht Haltbarkeits-optimierte Akkus)



> Außerdem, welche Rolle genau spielt der aktuelle Stand der Technik im  Hinblick auf die zukünftige Entwicklung? Die wenigsten Menschen fahren  E-Autos mit der Technik von heute, und wer weiß schon wie es bei  Traktionsakkus in 3 oder 6 oder 9 Jahren ausschaut.



Guck dir die Entwicklung der letzten 9 Jahre an, in denen Batterien dank Smartphone & Co nun wirklich kein vernachlässigtes Forschungsgebiet waren, und du hast eine grobe Orientierung. Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: Chemie dauert und vieles geht einfach gar nicht.



> Oder wie das Thema  Recycling sich noch entwickelt (ggf. auch aufgrund gesetzlicher  Bestimmungen).



whataboutism day? Kann ich mitmachen. Wer weiß schon, wie sich der Preis für Vanille entwickeln wird? Und die Kakaoernte? Lieber wärs mir aber, wenn wir bei den klimatisch relevanten Aspekten von Fahrzeugantrieben bleiben würden und wie vielleicht bei einem flüchtigen Blick in die Studie mittlerweile festgestellt hast: Die energetischen Gestehungskosten von ein paar Batterie-Ausgangssubstanzen spielen da keine übermäßig große Rolle.



> ...Kosten...Kosten...Kosten...


... sind dem Klima egal, denn sie gehen bei der KFZ-Wartung zum Löwenanteil auf Arbeitszeit zurück und nicht auf den Energieaufwand bei der Teileproduktion oder den Elektowerkzeugen in der Montage.



> Übrigens: Hast du eine ungefähre Ahnung davon, wieviel Leistung ein  normaler Verbrenner in 10-15 Jahren verliert? Und das bei steigendem  Verbrauch, und zunehmender Belastung/Schädigung des Klimas/der Umwelt?  Je nach Motor - und vor allem Wartungszustand! - kommen da schnell mal  15-20% Verlust zusammen. Bestimmte Motoren (zb. mit Lader) können sogar  noch mehr Leistung verlieren - bei (zb. durch Ölverbrennung bei defektem  Turbo) nicht selten noch deutlich höherem Schadstoffausstoß.



Defekte mit großen Ölverluste macht kein Motor lange mit und die CO2 Emissionen von 4-5 l Öl sind nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was auf 1000 km normaler Fahrt an Treibstoff durchfließt. Leistungsverlust kann ich bei mir übrigens nach 20 Jahren und 220000 km keinen feststellen und glaub mir: Mit 13 kg pro PS reitzt man die maximale Leistung häufiger aus. Verbrauch hat sich in den letzten 14 Jahren auch nur einmal messbar geändert, als ich von 195er auf 205er Sommerreifen gewechselt bin. Mit meinem Fahrstil liege ich immer noch unter Herstellerangabe. (Und unter den vom Frauenhofer angenommenen Werten für einen nagelneuen Wagen vergleichbarer Transportkapazität. Allerdings fahre ich natürlich auch unterdurchschnittlich wenig verbrauchsintensive Stadtstrecken.)



> Einfach mal Berichte/Beiträge von Umsteigern anschauen, die vom  Diesel-Taxi auf ein Elektro-Taxi umgestiegen sind. Die Laufleistungen  sind auf beiden Seiten kein Problem.



Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. Batterieauto werden bei vergleichbarem Nutzungsspektrum vergleichbare Laufleistungen zu Verbrennern erreichen. Und nicht wie von Kuprah angenommen doppelt solange durchhalten.
(Im Schnitt über alle Laufleistungen werden sie vorläufig sogar darunter liegen, weil viele streckenintensive Szenarien mit Batterieautos halt bis auf weiteres kaum machbar sind)



> Das sagt eine Menge aus.



Na dann schreib die Menge mal nieder: Was genau sagt der Zustand eines 10 Jahre alten Akkus darüber aus, zu welchen Leistungen dieser Akku im Alter von 20 Jahren in der Lage sein wird?



> kommen Autos in der Regel aus 2  Gründen auf den Schrott, die Karosse ist durchgegammelt (dürfte bei  Leichtbau-Fahrzeugen lange dauern, schon mein vollverzinkter Passat mit  Quadro-Antrieb weist nach 20 Jahren quasi gar keinen Rost auf),



Warts ab. Bei mir hat es nach der Heckklappe (in der Falz unter der Scheibe) mittlerweile auch das Dach unter der Reling erwischt. Ist zwar noch zu beheben, aber mit ein Grund dafür, dass ich anfange mich nach was neuem umzusehen - auch ein 3B hält nicht ewig. Und den saufenden Allrad solltest du aus klimatechnischen Gründen sowieso einmotten 

(ich hätte da eine sparsame Normalausführung im Angebot, derzeit quasi ohne Rost... )




> oder der  Antrieb ist defekt. Und genau hier punkten E-Antriebe wegen ihrer  deutlich geringeren Komplexität, und den damit geringeren Lohnkosten  (die bei fast allen Reparaturen den größten Posten ausmachen)



Hast du da einen halbwegs realistischen Überblick, wie viele Fahrzeuge dieses Alters tatsächlich mit Antriebsschaden schlapp machen?
Natürlich hat man in einer Werkstatt gehäuft die Exempare, die hinüber sind, aber wenn ich einfach mal gucke, was in meinem Umkreis so ausgemustert oder abgegeben wird... - der Antrieb ist überall in gutem Zustand. Die einzige Ausnahme war ein C4 Quattro, bei dem die Kupplung bei ich glaube >>180000 vor dem Fahrstil des Eigentümers (Marke "15 l/100 sind normal" + Anfahren an 30% Steigung mit Hänger im Urlaub) kapitulierte und den nachfolgenden iirc B7, dem es tatsächlich bei um die 120000 den Motor zerlegt hat. Die Baureihe fällt aber bekanntermaßen auch unter "Konstruktionsfehler (plural)" und sagt über das Potential von Verbrennern in etwa so wenig aus, die allerersten Tesla-"10Mm pro Antriebseinheit"-S über E-Auto-Motoren .



> Du hast schon verstanden das kein originaler sondern ein kleinerer Akku  gemeint ist? Stand heute wäre ein 4000€ Akku [bei 250w/kWh) ein 16kWh  Akku, was bei einem Kleinwagen für ~100KM Reichweite reichen dürfte. Und  in 10-15 Jahren bekommt man für das Geld vielleicht auch einen 32kWh  (oder 50kWh) Akku. Oder die halbe Kapazität für 2000€. Wie gesagt, von  2010 - 2016 ist die Li-Ion kWh um 80% gefallen. Bis 2032 oder 2037  dürfte da noch einiges drin sein.



Okay, die Verkleinerung ist mir tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen. Ausgehend von 16 kWh und einem Realverbrauch von um die 15 kWh/100 km zzgl. Heizung bei einem Kompakten reden wir hier aber ohnehin von einem Fahrzeug, dass die Verdoppelung dringend nötig hat. Selbst der als notorisch unterversorgt geltende E-Golf fährt heute mit 36 kWh vor. Ich würde daher für ein Alltagsauto Anno 2029 mit 50 kWh rechnen, sind also 5000 bis 8000 Euro zuzüglich Einbau (!) damit da wieder was feines vor der Tür steht. Selbst wenn sich der Preis bis 2039 (= heutiges Batterieauto feiert seinen 20. und steht kurz vorm krepieren) noch einmal halbiert ist das eine stattliche Summe. Zumindest in der Mittelklasse sprechen wir vom doppelten bis dreifachen des Restwertes eines heutigen Gebrauchtwagen. Das zahlt niemand.
Vielleicht kommen Tesla S wegen einfachem Akkuausbau und Oberklasse-Wert mal in das Vergnügen einer Akkunachrüstung, wenn Interieur, Karrosserie und Fahrwerk gut altern. (Das halte ich in Anbetracht der häufigen Kritik an den ersten beiden und der Gewichtsbelastung für letzteres aber für wenig wahrscheinlich.)

Aber Zoe & Co werden in die (Recyling-)Presse wandern, genau wie ähnlich geartete Verbrenner heute.



> Natürlich werden sie das ganz und gar nicht. Natürlich, manche  Hersteller werden versuchen die Akkus so konstruieren, dass der Wechsel  nur in Vetragswerkstätten, mit Spezialwerkzeug, und mit maximalem  Zeiteinsatz möglich sein wird. Aber es gibt keinen systemischen Grund  dies zu tun. Ich habe zwar noch keinen traktionsakku bei einem Auto  gewechselt, aber schon Antriebe/Motoren und/oder Getriebe von allen  möglichen Marken, und ich bezweifel dass der Akkuwechsel bei zukünftigen  E-Autos grundsätzlich aufwendiger sein wird.



Es gibt einen systematischen Grund. Ein verteilter Akku in der Karosserie ist billiger, robuster und spart Gewicht und Platz. Das gilt prinzipiell nicht nur für Akkus, sondern für alle Teile - feinere Integration = bessere Ausnutzung von Möglichkeiten und effektivere Gestaltung des Blechs.

Verbrennerantriebsstränge werden bislang nur anders gebaut, weil sie den Ingenieuren halt nicht entsprechende Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten bieten. Poistiver Nebeneffekt: Was am Band als große (und entkoppel/dämmbare) Einheit und deswegen von unten oder vorne einfach eingesetzt werden kann, lässt sich auch vergleichsweise einfach wieder ausbauen. Aber Konstruktionsziel ist es nicht und mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen, die mit Wechselakkus statt Ladesäulen konzipiert wurden, ist der Akku schon bei heutigen Batterieautos viel enger in die Karosserie integriert, als es ein Verbennerantriebsstrang jemals war. Und wie du schon selber feststellst: Die Hersteler finden es eigentlich sogar ganz gut, wenn eine Totalüberholung aufwendig ist. Also werden sie garantiert keinen Platzverlust, Gewichts- oder Preiserhöhung in kommenden Batterie-Neuwagen dulden, um deren Lebenserwartung zu steigern. Autos werden nicht für Gebrauchtwagenkäufer gebaut, siehe SUV-Trend.



> Alter, echt jetzt?
> 
> Natürlich habe ich das so gemeint, und nicht von den für Wartung und  Instandhaltung nötigen Materialien und Ressourcen gesprochen, deren  Herstellung und Transport (und dessen Verschleiß im Einsatz) ebenfalls  einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf Umwelt und Klima haben. (also die Teile  für Wartung/Instandhaltung und Reparatur, die ein Verbrennerfahrzeug in  seinem Leben - zum leben - braucht)



Echt jetzt: Überschlag doch einfach mal kurz, wie verdammt wenig Teile das eigentlich sind. Sagen wir 5 l Öl alle 2 Jahre, macht 50 l über den gesamten Langzeitnutzungsraum (bei Autos von heute mit sinnvoller Motorgröße eigentlich deutlich weniger). Kohlenstoffgehalt ähnlich einer einzigen Tankfüllung im ganzen Autoleben.
Weitere typische Wartungselemente bis zur Viertelmillion: Zündkerzen, ein paar Riemen, Bremschreiben und -beläge, ein Auspuff und ein Kühler. (Öl und Luftfilter lasse ich mal Weg, weil so ein Stück Fließ einfach lächerlich unaufwendig in der Herstellung ist und auch die Entsorgung nur wegen der Giftstoffe Aufwand macht, war aber halt kein energetischer Aufwand ist.) Wenn mehr als 3-4 Teile am Fahrwerk zu machen sind, hat man schon eine fragwürdige Konkstruktion respektive Fahrweise oder das Auto ist so alt, dass es auf den Schrott wandert. Groß Blechreparaturen werden auch fast nur noch bei (leichten) Unfällen gemacht, Motor- oder Getriebewechsel sind (außerhalb des VW-Konzerns ) absolute Ausnahme. Wenn ich alles aufaddiere, verschleißt ein typischer Verbrenner vielleicht 100 kg an Ersatzteilen in seinem Leben, schonend gefahren und solide konstruiert vielleicht nur die Hälfte. Und vieles davon würde bei einem Batterieauto auch noch 1:1 genauso anfallen.

Wenn diese Teile pro Gewicht im Schnitt genauso aufwendig in der Herstellung sind, wie das Auto als Ganzes (Kat wird ein Bißchen drüber liegen, Auspuff und Kühler drunter, etc.), dann steigen die Lebenszeit-CO2-Emissionen durch die Ersatzteile also nur um 5 bis 10% der Herstellungsemissionen. Und diese sind schon so lächerlich gering verglichen mit denen aus verbranntem Sprit, dass sie in der Übersicht gar nicht mehr auffallen.



> Wobei, jetzt wo du es angesprochen hast... die KFZ-Werkstatt muß  beheitzt werden, brauch Strom für Licht und Werkzeuge, beim Schweißen  werden Schadstoffe frei, die ganzen Spraydosen (Rostlöser usw), ... der  Mechaniker muß sich den Dreck der Arbeit abwaschen, brauch dazu warmes  Wasser (aus Kohlestrom?) und Seife/Shampoo usw... er muß zur Arbeit und  wieder nach Hause fahren... mit einem Fahrzeug was auch wieder gebaut,  gewartet und repariert werden muss, von einem Mechaniker der auch  wieder....



Jede Wette: Auch Elektoautos werden nicht klinisch rein in unbeheizte Hallen rollen 
Und auch wenn Teile des Antriebs wartungsärmer sind, braucht der gesamte Rest trotzdem regelmäßig eine Inspektion. Nur die Motor-Ölwechsel entfallen (nicht aber die vom Getriebe), das ist ein Bruchteil des Gesamtwartungsaufwandes.



> So, und jetzt Zeig mir eine Studie die all diese Faktoren berücksichtigt.



Ich hab dir gerade (z.T. zum zweiten Mal) dargelegt, dass alle diese Faktoren Klima-Pillepalle sind verglichen mit dem verbrannten Treibstoff. Wahrscheinlich liegen zwischen Verbrennern mit und ohne Klimaanlage schon mehr CO2-Unterschiede, als du hier in einem elend langen Post in der Wartung zwischen Verbrenner und Batterieauto herauszuarbeiten versuchst.



> Hm, da gibt es welche die mit 200Km/h (wieviele Knoten sind das?) übers Meer brettern?  (darum ging es, E-Fahrzeuge die ein hohes Gewicht auf eine sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit beschleunigen).



Es gibt sehr viele davon, die zum Beschleunigen weitaus mehr Kraft brauchen, als jedes Batterieauto. Genau genommen ist das bei jedem einzelnen der Fall. Und DARUM geht es, wenn man die Anforderungen an den Motor betrachtet. Ob dabei 1 G oder 0,001 G tatsächliche Beschleunigung herrschen, macht ebensowenig einen Unterschied für den Motor wie die Geschwindigkeit, mit der später Luft (oder Wasser) über die Karosserie (den Rumpf) streift. Der Motor kennt nur Drehmoment und Drehzahl im zeitlichen Verlauf.



> Aber dafür kann Besserwisser eigentlich niemand leiden...



Wir sind hier online. Sympathie ist was für RL 



> Verbrennungsmotoren hätten von Anfang an nur als temporäre Lösung  betrachtet werden sollen.
> ...
> Unterm Strich muß der Verbrenner aus mehreren Gründen verschwinden. Er  hätte eigentlich gar nicht so lange überleben dürfen. ...



Der Verbrenner war (und ist) solange sinnvoll, wie chemische Energieträger genutzt werden sollen, für die keine geeigneten Brennstoffzellen zur Verfügung stehen. Das war lange Zeit generell der Fall und ist es mit der Ausnahme "reiner Wasserstoff" bis heute.
Was man nie hätte machen dürfen:
Überhaupt auf fossile Energieträger zu setzen. Und spätestens als klar wurde, dass der Emissionen die Athmosphäre verändern, insbesondere auch für den Treibhauseffekt relevante Bestandteile, hätte man aufhören müssen. (Das war übrigens spätestens Mitte des 20. Jhd. der Fall, eher früher)

Man hat aber weitergemacht und bis heute soviel in die Nutzung von Benzin und Diesel investiert, dass durchaus die Frage berechtigt ist, ob Übergangstechnologien die auf diese Investitionen aufbauen (Erdgas, synthetische Treibstoffe) nicht ein besserer Weg sind als Übergangstechnologien, die bei 0 anfangen. Und wie du selbst bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit feststellst: Das Batterieauto, wie es heute im Laden steht und wie ich nicht zu betonen werde mit dem Strom, mit dem es heute geladen wird, ist definitiv nicht mehr als eine Übergangstechnolgie. Möglicherweise sogar noch weitaus weniger.



> Alle "Verbrenner-Freunde" rechnen immer mit Werten von heute. Dass da  ein langer Weg zurückgelegt wurde, bis dieses "Heute" erreicht wurde,  spielt dabei irgendwie keine Rolle. Wie waren denn die  Schadstoff-Belastungen bei der Verbrenner-Produktion und im  Verbrenner-Betrieb vor 10, 20, 30, 50 Jahren? Also warum so tun als  würden die E-Autos (in Funktion und Technik!!!) sich in den nächsten  Jahren/Jahrzehnten nicht noch deutlich weiterentwickeln?



[parrotmode]Weil die Technik von Batterieautos eine genausolange Geschichte hat und die meisten Einzelteile davon genauso intensiv weiterentwickelt wurden.[/parrotmode]


----------



## colormix (10. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Das  mit den E Autos ist nur eine sehr  schlechte Lösung weil man  nichts anderes hat , 
  die Batterie  und bei Kälte und langes   warten beim Aufladen   das ist nix  und nur eine schlechte Notlösung.

Ein Mini Kern Reaktor würde gut funktionieren   wäre effektiver ist aber zu gefährlich .

Die Wissenschaftler und die Industrie haben 30  Jahre gepennt   was Neues zu entwickeln was gut und effizient ist .
Tatsache ist auch das Erdöl wird immer knapper und die Förderung immer teuer um noch an die letzten Reste   zu kommen die tief verborgen sind , wenn Alle dann kann man nur noch Synthetisch herstellen was noch teuer wird . 1 Liter  Sprit 10 €.

Fazit ist es gibt keine effektiven Antriebe der Mensch ist dafür zu dumm so was zu entwickeln, das einzige  ist Kern Kraft .


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Defekte mit großen Ölverluste macht kein Motor lange mit und die CO2 Emissionen von 4-5 l Öl sind nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was auf 1000 km normaler Fahrt an Treibstoff durchfließt.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die nicht vom Steuergerät erfasste Menge an zusätzlich mit verbranntem Öl keine Auswirkung auf die Verbrennung, und damit den Schadstoffausstoß, des Treibstoffes hat. Von einem "großen" Ölverlust, wo dichter blauer Qualm aus dem Auspuff kommt, habe ich übrigens gar nicht gesprochen. Und ich bin leider auch nicht mehr so gut in dem Thema drin, um sagen zu können welche Schadstoffmengen bei 1L ungewollt/undosiert und nicht einkalkuliertem (nicht optimal) verbrannten Öl ggü. 1L gewollt und dosiertem verbranntem Treibstoff entstehen. Wobei bei dem Thema auch die erhöhten Abgaswerte bei defekten Einspritzanlagen und falsch eingestellten Einspritzmengen Beachtung finden sollten. Ich bezweifel einfach, dass diese Einflüsse so gering sind wie du behauptest/suggerierst. Aber Studien dazu wird man wohl keine finden. Man sollte bei solchen Punkten vielleicht nicht immer die Werte einer perfekten (Öl-) Verbrennung hernehmen. Und sich vielleicht auch nicht immer nur auf die Länder mit den besten/genausten Kontrollen beziehen. Welche Studie hat sich den mal damit auseinander gesetzt, wieviele % des weltweiten Fuhrparks einen durch Verschleiß oder Defekt erhöhten Schadstoffaustoß hat, oder in Ländern unterwegs sind, wo es dahingehend kaum/keine Kontrolle gibt?

Theorie ist nicht gleich Praxis. Deswegen hatte ich das Video mit dem Diesel-Skandal verlinkt, da wird das Thema [falsche Berechnungen bzw. Berechnungen mit falschen da spekulierten Werten/Ergebnissen] nämlich auch aufgegriffen.


> Leistungsverlust kann ich bei mir übrigens nach 20 Jahren und 220000 km keinen feststellen


Du hast also einen Leistungsprüfstand im Popo? Nice, damit könntest du viel Geld verdienen. JP hatte vor nem Monat einen noch ordentlich laufenden Golf 3 GTI auf seinem Leistungsprüfstand, weil sie den Wagen (eines seiner Angestellten) tunen, und damit den Fortschritt dokumentieren wollen. Der Wagen hat einen 2.0L Motor und ab Werk 115PS. Gemessen wurden noch 87,8PS. Das sind fast 25% Leistungsverlust - bei einem Saugmotor. Ungefähr in dem Rahmen wird sich auch der Leistungsverlust bei deinem (unserem) Passat befinden. Turbomotoren sind noch dazu vom Zustand bzw. der Leistung ihres Turboladers abhängig, was einen potentiell größeren Leistungsverlust bedeutet. Gelängte Steuerkette, Verschleiß an Kolben, Laufbuchse, Zündkerzen, Einspritzdüsen (die nicht mehr korrekt nebeln sondern mehr tropfen), ein relativ deutlicher Leistungsverlust über das Autoleben hinweg ist bei einem Verbrenner unvermeidbar, selbst dann noch wenn man zumindest die äußeren Verschleißteile regelmäßig wechselt (und auch direkt an dem Tag wenn die ganzen Verschleißteile noch neu sind, geschweige denn wenn sie wieder altern).

Natürlich wird sowas in Studein mit stattistisch von Weksangaben gemittelten Angaben in keinster Weise erfasst. Da sind alle Verbrenner meistens Neuwagen, oder entsprechen irgendwelchen spekulierten Werten. Nicht mal alle Neuwagen, wie wir mittlerweile gelernt haben, blasen das aus was in den Papieren steht.


> ...und glaub mir: Mit 13 kg pro PS reitzt man die maximale Leistung häufiger aus. Verbrauch hat sich in den letzten 14 Jahren auch nur einmal messbar geändert, als ich von 195er auf 205er Sommerreifen gewechselt bin.


Die wenigsten Menschen schreiben immer die Kilometer und den tatsächlich verbrauchten Sprit auf. Und selbst dann fallen langsam steigende Verbräuche über Jahre kaum auf. Ich schätze du hast die Verbrauchsanzeige deines MFA genommen? Und selbst bei gleichbleibendem Verbrauch, denk an den Leistungverlust. Und bei gleichem Verbrauch muß der Schadstoffausstoß nicht auch identisch bleiben.


> ...auch ein 3B hält nicht ewig.


FU, meiner schon. 

Aber ich muß zugeben, da ich mittlerweile kaum noch mit dem Auto fahre, und er quasi nur noch ungenutzt rumsteht und Kosten verursacht, habe ich schon 1-2x über einen Verkauf nachgedacht. Aber irgendwie ist mir der alte shicer ans Herz gewachsen.^^


> Und den saufenden Allrad solltest du aus klimatechnischen Gründen sowieso einmotten


Naaa, Vorsicht. Thema Nachhaltigkeit und so. Er wird ja nicht mehr so oft gefahren, und ein neues Auto belastet Umwelt und Klima ja schon mit seiner Produktion... 


> (ich hätte da eine sparsame Normalausführung im Angebot, derzeit quasi ohne Rost... )


Mit  Elektroantrieb? 


> Ich würde daher für ein Alltagsauto Anno 2029 mit 50 kWh rechnen


Ich würde hier gar nicht rechnen, da 10 Jahre so einen Unterschied machen können, dass das alles reine Spekulation ohne wirkliche Relevanz ist. In 10 Jahren könnten sich [für Kurzstrecke] "Funky" Kleinstwagen (ab 10.000€ bis 20.000€?) durchgesetzt haben (ala Hotzenblitz, VW XL1, oder wie der e.GO Life der Uni Aachen), die mit 10-25kWh bei 700-1000Kg für den Nahverkehr "ausreichende" 100-150KM fahren können. Also ist es mMn nicht sehr sinnvoll, einfach mal pauschal vom Zustand heute, auf den im Jahr 2029 hochzurechnen. Gerade das zulassungsfreie Segment (kleines Versicherungskennzeichen) könnte innerstädtisch durchaus noch mal zunehmend interessant werden. In den meisten dieser Fahrzeugklassen fehlen nicht die Interessenten, sondern das Angebot. Dies ist in manchen Bereichen heute quasi gar nicht existent.


> Ein verteilter Akku in der Karosserie ist billiger, robuster und spart Gewicht und Platz.


Ein verteilter Akku kann mMn weder billiger noch robuster noch leichter sein, eben weil er verteilt ist. Es müssen mehr Plätze den Anforderungen des Akku-Schutzes entsprechend gebaut sein (der gesamte Randbereich ist bei Unfällen die gefährlichste Zone), es müssen mehr Kabel verlegt werden (für den Antriebsstrom und auch für die Anbindung an das BMS), usw. Weder die Produktion mehrer kleiner Akkus, noch deren Einbau und Wartung, ist günstiger, oder hat irgendwelche anderen Vorteile.

Klar, ab einem gewissen Punkt macht es Sinn, um die Reichweite noch weiter zu steigern, die restlichen Hohlräume mit weiteren Akkus zu belegen, wenn die zentralen Plätze schon belegt sind (man hat ja keine andere Wahl). Aber ich bezweifel, dass diese Art des Akku-Verbauens sich durchsetzen wird. Zu unsicher/aufwendig bzgl. Unfällen, oder wenn die Feuerwehr einen aus dem Auto - und dann direkt durch Akkus - schneiden muß, usw. Schon für die Gewichtsverteilung (Schwerpunkt) ist hier nichts positiv. Und es gibt ja auch eigentlich keinen Grund, im Unterboden ist genug Platz, und am sichersten ist es dort auch noch.


> Ich hab dir gerade (z.T. zum zweiten Mal) dargelegt, dass alle diese Faktoren *Klima-Pillepalle* sind verglichen mit dem verbrannten Treibstoff. Wahrscheinlich liegen zwischen Verbrennern mit und ohne Klimaanlage schon mehr *CO2-Unterschiede*, als du hier in einem elend langen Post in der Wartung zwischen Verbrenner und Batterieauto herauszuarbeiten versuchst.


Hauptsache du hast verstanden, dass *du* die ganze Zeit immer nur vom Klima sprichst, bzw. direkten Auswirkungen darauf, und ich mich auf sämtliche die Umwelt schädigenden Aspekte beziehe. Es macht einen ENORMEN Unterschied wieviel Energie die Herstellung von 1 Liter Öl benötigt, wieviel CO2 dabei - oder dessen Verbrennung - freigesetzt wird, und was jeder einzelne (in schwarzer verbrauchter Form, mit weiteren Schadstoffen und Zusätzen vermischte) Tropfen dieses Öles anrichtet, wenn er - zb. durch Undichtigkeiten - in die Umwelt gelangt. Man sagt 1 Tropfen verunreinigt 1000 Liter Trinkwasser. Das sind ca. 1.000.000 Liter Wasser bei einem Liter Öl. Und Verbrenner haben die Angewohnheit ihre Motoröl-Tropfen sehr gut verteilt zu verlieren.

Altöl ist eines der größten globalen *Umwelt*probleme

Hier wird auch kein CO2 freigesetzt, also ist es auch kein Problem/Argument...?

Und genau davon rede ich, wenn ich von *allen* sekundären Belastungen durch Verbrenner-Motoren spreche. Witzigerweise sprichst du ständig von CO2 und Klima, betonst den Unterschied zwischen Klima und Umwelt, dabei lautete das Thema des Threads "*Umwelt*bilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto". Aber vermutlich habe ich, auf dem Weg hierhin, unterwegs irgendwas falsch verstanden. Anders kann ich mir deine mMn anhaltende einseitige [tlw. Fehl-] Betrachtung meiner Argumente nicht mehr erklären. 


> [parrotmode]Weil die Technik von Batterieautos eine genausolange Geschichte hat und *die meisten Einzelteile* davon genauso intensiv weiterentwickelt wurden.[/parrotmode]


Und da bin ich eben komplett anderer Meinung, ganz egal wie oft du dich wiederholst.


Aktuell gibt es weltweit ca. 1.500.000.000 Autos, 0,3% davon sind  elektrisch. Ob jetzt 5%, oder 10% oder auch 15% erreicht werden müssen, um erstmals wirklich relevant zu werden, und "Streitgespräche" über deren Technik usw. zu rechtfertigen, darüber kann man  vermutlich wieder ewig diskutieren. Aber wie genau die aktuellen 0,3%  (oder zukünftigen 0,6 oder 1,7%...) funktionieren, wie viel oder wenig sie ganz genau die Umwelt belasten, spielt  mMn quasi eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig ist nur, wie das System E-Auto an sich ausschaut, wie es dann ausschaut, wenn es  eine relevante Menge erreicht hat, und wenn es ab dann aufwärst geht.  Wenn in zb. 20 oder 25 Jahren [Beispiel] 500.000.000 oder 750.000.000  Elektroautos unterwegs sind, welche Rolle spielt es dann, wenn  10.000.000 oder wegen mir 50.000.000 der ersten E-Autos auf der  aktuellen Akku-Technik basieren, oder zu einer Zeit gekauft/gebaut  wurden, als die Akkus noch nicht zu 100% (und mit 100% Ökostrom)  recyclet wurden - oder die Autos selbst noch nicht mit 100% Ökostrom produziert  wurden?

Die meiste Zeit wurden E-Autos nicht mit Li-Ion-Akkus gebaut, und die Vorgänger E-Autos (aus den 90ern, mit NiCd, Nasszellen) konnten bei entsprechender Pflege auch problemlos 20 Jahre und länger mit dem ersten Akku betrieben werde.


----------



## P2063 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du hast also einen Leistungsprüfstand im Popo? JP hatte vor nem Monat einen noch ordentlich laufenden Golf 3 GTI auf seinem Leistungsprüfstand... Der Wagen hat einen 2.0L Motor und ab Werk 115PS. Gemessen wurden noch 87,8PS. Das sind fast 25% Leistungsverlust - bei einem Saugmotor.



Noch interessanter fand ich den Mercedes, der die Leistung mit der er angeblich verkauft wird nur im "Prüfstandsmodus" entwickelt...


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> Noch interessanter fand ich den Mercedes, der die Leistung mit der er angeblich verkauft wird nur im "Prüfstandsmodus" entwickelt...


Wobei es hier wohl so ist, dass dieser Modus nicht in die Leistung des Motors eingreift, sondern ABS/ASR/ESP usw. abschaltet, da der Wagen auf dem Prüfstand ja nur mit den Vorderrädern rollt, was die Elektrik durchaus "verwirren" könnte. Aber ja, was da bzgl. Leistung des Motors wirklich passiert oder nicht, weiß wohl nur Mercedes. ^^


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

Der angesprochene GTI hatte nach Wartung (nicht Tuning!) von JP wieder 103 PS.
Der Prüfstandsmodus von Mercedes ist auch nicht so selten, den haben auch die Koreaner und Japaner z.T. gehabt oder haben ihn noch.
Der hat lediglich etwas mit dem ESP zu tun --> Hinterräder stehen, Vorderäder drehen --> woher soll das Auto wissen, dass es nicht gerade rutschig ist? Und ASR + ESP lässt sich bei vielen Autos überhaupt nicht mehr komplett deaktivieren....ist blöd, ist aber so.


----------



## P2063 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*

ESP schön und gut, aber das erklärt meiner Meinung nach weder eine Leistungseinbuße von 30% noch die für das gewichts/Leistungsverhältnis ziemlich schlechte 0-100 Zeit.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



P2063 schrieb:


> ESP schön und gut, aber das erklärt meiner Meinung nach weder eine Leistungseinbuße von 30% noch die für das gewichts/Leistungsverhältnis ziemlich schlechte 0-100 Zeit.



Warum soll der Motor bei durchdrehenden Rädern 100% Leistung abgeben?
Wieviel PS hat die Butze?
163PS --> Kombiniert mit 20 Zoll Rädern und 235er Reifen! + Beifahrer + voller Tank?!
Um die 10 Sekunden passen da.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die nicht vom Steuergerät erfasste Menge an zusätzlich mit verbranntem Öl keine Auswirkung auf die Verbrennung, und damit den Schadstoffausstoß, des Treibstoffes hat. Von einem "großen" Ölverlust, wo dichter blauer Qualm aus dem Auspuff kommt, habe ich übrigens gar nicht gesprochen. Und ich bin leider auch nicht mehr so gut in dem Thema drin, um sagen zu können welche Schadstoffmengen bei 1L ungewollt/undosiert und nicht einkalkuliertem (nicht optimal) verbrannten Öl ggü. 1L gewollt und dosiertem verbranntem Treibstoff entstehen.



Da musst du nicht gut im Thema sein, du musst nur endlich mal einsehen, dass "Schadstoff" und "klimawirksame Substanz" alias "CO2" zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe sind. Dicke Rußklumpen, schwere Aromaten und verkokte Ablagerungen sind sicherlich nichts, was man in der Lunge haben möchte, aber es ist auch nichts, was in der Athmosphäre einen nenneswerten Treibhauseffekt erzeugt.

Hier hast du eine Liste von Klimagasen, über die wir uns eine Rolle machen müssen:
Global Warming Potentials | UNFCCC
(Wasserdampf fehlt noch)

Fällt dir was auf? Mit Ausnahme von Methan, dass aufgrund seiner leichten Entzündbarkeit bei keinem Verbrennungsmotor hinten rauskommt und NO2, dass regelmäßig bei allen PKW geprüft wird und dessen Anteil selbst bei Stinkedieseln in Hunderttausendsteln angegeben werden kann, sind alle diese Substanzen Chlor oder Fluor Verbindungen. Es ist aber kein Chlor und auch kein Fluor in Motorölen, Benzin und Diesel. Vollkommen egal wie schlecht du die verbrennst, man findet keine übermäßig klimaschädlichen Substanzen im Abgas. Nur CO2. Und die Menge CO2 die entstehen kann hängt direkt von der Menge Sprit und Öl, die vorne reingeht. Und wenn vorn soviel Öl reingeht, das es im Verhältnis zum Sprit eine Rolle spielt, dann qualmt der Ofen richtig. Und auch das nicht mehr lange.



> Wobei bei dem Thema auch die erhöhten Abgaswerte bei defekten Einspritzanlagen und falsch eingestellten Einspritzmengen Beachtung finden sollten. Ich bezweifel einfach, dass diese Einflüsse so gering sind wie du behauptest/suggerierst. Aber Studien dazu wird man wohl keine finden. Man sollte bei solchen Punkten vielleicht nicht immer die Werte einer perfekten (Öl-) Verbrennung hernehmen.
> 
> Theorie ist nicht gleich Praxis.




Wieso reitest du immer auf fehlerhaften theoretischen Rechnungen rum, wenn die niemand durchführt? Es wird doch mit Praxiswerten gearbeitet. Autofahren, gucken wieviel es verbraucht hat. Ob 10 l Sprit hocheffizient verbrannt werden oder total verkorkst wegqualmen ändert nichts daran, dass 10 l Sprit verbrannt worden sind und der Kohlenstoff daraus jetzt CO2 ist. (Genaugenommen sinkt die produzierte CO2-Menge sogar minimal, wenn ein Teil des C als Ruß hinten raus kommt)
Ineffiziente Verbrennung sorgt nur dafür, dass du weniger Leistung aus der gleichen Spritmenge gewinnst. Aber das du deswegen mehr Gas gibst ist ja schon in der Rechnung enthalten, wenn du nicht die abgerufene Leistung erfasst (wie sollte man das auch für alle Autofahrer überhaupt machen?), sondern den von ihnen verbrauchten Sprit? (Kinderleicht: Guck einfach, wieviel getankt wird)



> Du hast also einen Leistungsprüfstand im Popo? Nice, damit könntest du viel Geld verdienen.



Nein, ich hab keinen Leistungsprüfstand im Popo. Aber ich hab nen Tacho im Auto. Und entweder geht der Tacho heute in genau dem gleichen Maß weiter vor als vor 1,5 Jahrzehnten, wie mein Motor in der Zeit Leistung verloren hat, und alle anderen Autofahrer fahren in genau dem gleichm Maße langsamer, oder aber ich schaff mit langem Anlauf immer noch die gleichen Tacho 190, die für die Kiste auch mit 90000 km das Limit waren.

Ungeachtet dessen wiederhole ich aber noch einmal: Niemand (außer Tuner) untersucht die Leistung. Untersucht wird der Verbrauch. Meine Kiste hat in den 0er Jahren bei Ziel = Richtgeschwindigkeit 130, verkehrsbedingt erreichter Schnitt = 110 ihre ~7,5 l/100 km gebraucht, bis ich die Reifensorte gewechselt habe und ab da waren es ~8,0 l/100 km bei gleichem Fahrstil und die verbraucht sie auch bis heute. Mag sein, dass der Motor aus den 8 l nur noch 75% der Leistung herausholt, aber solange auf wundersame Weise auch der Luftwiederstand um 25% gefallen ist, ist mir das ehrlich gesagt schnurz. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ich mit der gleichen Menge chemischer Energie und somit der gleichen Menge erzeugtem CO2 die gleichen Strecken in der gleichen Zeit zurücklege.



> Ich schätze du hast die Verbrauchsanzeige deines MFA genommen?



Jup. Die arbeitet aber, entgegen zahlreicher Vorurteile, verdammt exakt. Ich kann damit i.d.R. auf 0,2-0,5 l genau vorhersagen kann, wieviel ich nachtanken muss, damit wieder voll ist. (auf 1,5 l genau im südeuropäischen Ausland. Wobei die Säulen merkwürdigerweise immer 1-1,5 l mehr getankte Menge anzeigen, als mein Auto verbrauchten Sprit = Platz im Tank im meldet. Schon erstaunlich, wie zufällige Schwankungen manchmal nur eine Richtung kennen )



> Mit  Elektroantrieb?



Wenn es dich nicht stört den Zündschlüssel auf Anlasserposition festzuhalten auch das 



> Ich würde hier gar nicht rechnen, da 10 Jahre so einen Unterschied machen können, dass das alles reine Spekulation ohne wirkliche Relevanz ist. In 10 Jahren könnten sich [für Kurzstrecke] "Funky" Kleinstwagen (ab 10.000€ bis 20.000€?) durchgesetzt haben (ala Hotzenblitz, VW XL1, oder wie der e.GO Life der Uni Aachen), die mit 10-25kWh bei 700-1000Kg für den Nahverkehr "ausreichende" 100-150KM fahren können.



Es geht bei der ganzen Rechnung um die Lebenserwartung/-bilanz eines heute gekauften Autos. Ein E-Golf mutiert aber nicht in 10 Jahren zum Hotenblitz, der bleibt ein E-Golf. Davon abgesehen halte ich solche Mutmaßungen für überflüssige Ablenkungen wenn es um den Vergleich um Antriebssystemen geht. Wenn sich in Zukunft halb so große Batterieautos mit entsprechend niedrigem Verbrauch durchsetzen könnten, dann könnten das genauso auch halb so große Verbrennerautos. Am Verhältnis zwischen den Konzepten ändert sich erst etwas, wenn man von 1/10 der Masse oder noch kleiner Spricht. Also Pedelecs und Velomobile mit E-Unterstützung, da bei <300 kg die untere Grenze der Skalierung von Verbrennungsmotoren erreicht werden und Batterieantriebe auf einmal ihren größten Nachteil loswerden, da tragbare Akkus möglich sind.




> Ein verteilter Akku kann mMn weder billiger noch robuster noch leichter sein, eben weil er verteilt ist. Es müssen mehr Plätze den Anforderungen des Akku-Schutzes entsprechend gebaut sein (der gesamte Randbereich ist bei Unfällen die gefährlichste Zone), es müssen mehr Kabel verlegt werden (für den Antriebsstrom und auch für die Anbindung an das BMS), usw. Weder die Produktion mehrer kleiner Akkus, noch deren Einbau und Wartung, ist günstiger, oder hat irgendwelche anderen Vorteile.



Akkus werden nicht gewartet und ob 10 Akkupakete ins Auto einbaust oder ob du 10 Akkupakete in einen Akkuträger und den dann ins Auto einbaust beeinflusst auch die Kosten nicht. Die benötigten Kabelmengen bleiben ebenfalls ungefähr gleich, weil so oder so jede Zelle angebunden werden muss. Was sich aber ändert ist die Gewichtsverteilung die Möglichkeit, verstärkte Strukturen einzubinden. Wenn dein Akku als ein Block unter das Fahrzeug geschraubt wird, musst du sämtliche Querverstrebungen dadrüber oder darunter anbringen. Wenn du mehrere einzelne Blöcke hast, können sie dazwischen liegen und somit geometrisch viel besser an Crash-Anforderungen angepasst werden. Und ein derartiger Unterboden mit integriertem Akku schützt Batterie und Insassen gleichermaßen, ein Unterboden mit darunter geschnalltem Akku nicht, da brauchst du den doppelten Aufwand. Vom Platz zwischen Vorder respektive Hinterradaufhängung (je nach Antrieb), im Mitteltunnel/zwischen den Vordersitzen, unter der Rückbank etc. ganz zu schweigen. (Ja, ich weiß dass ein E-Auto keinen Mitteltunnel braucht. Aber es gibt wenig anderes, was an der Stelle Sinn macht und das sind von den Pedalen bis zur Rücksitzbank locker 100 l Raum, den man nutzen kann)



> Klar, ab einem gewissen Punkt macht es Sinn, um die Reichweite noch weiter zu steigern, die restlichen Hohlräume mit weiteren Akkus zu belegen, wenn die zentralen Plätze schon belegt sind



Merkst du was? 
Du sprichst selbst schon von Plätzen und von zentral. Also mehrere Akkupakete im Auto, nicht ein großer, leicht zugänglicher darunter.



> dabei lautete das Thema des Threads "*Umwelt*bilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto".



Touché.
Der Titel wird dem Inhalt der zu diskutierenden Studie tatsächlich nicht gerecht. Fixed.



> Die meiste Zeit wurden E-Autos nicht mit Li-Ion-Akkus gebaut, und die Vorgänger E-Autos (aus den 90ern, mit NiCd, Nasszellen) konnten bei entsprechender Pflege auch problemlos 20 Jahre und länger mit dem ersten Akku betrieben werde.



NiCd (bei entsprechender Pflege/Lademanagement) und Nasszellen sind auch für ihre Haltbarkeit bekann. Li-Io ist es nicht, dass neben der Brennbarkeit (und den Kosten) quasi der einzige Nachteile gegenüber den alten Technologien. (Gegenüber RAM auch die Umweltbelastungen der eingesetzten Substanzen. Aber a) will ich ja Umweltbelastungen nicht mit der Klimabilanz vermischen, weil es unabhängig zu bewertende Aspekte sind und b) wer außer mir kennt schon noch RAM? Und welcher Depp würde es in einem E-Auto haben wollen?)




aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum soll der Motor bei durchdrehenden Rädern 100% Leistung abgeben?
> Wieviel PS hat die Butze?
> 163PS --> Kombiniert mit 20 Zoll Rädern und 235er Reifen! + Beifahrer + voller Tank?!
> Um die 10 Sekunden passen da.



Also bei 163 PS, dicken Schlappen und Heckantrieb sollte der Schlupf auf griffiger Fahrbahn keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sich in Zukunft halb so große Batterieautos mit entsprechend niedrigem Verbrauch durchsetzen könnten, dann könnten das genauso auch halb so große Verbrennerautos.


Natürlich. Es könnte eine ganze Menge passieren. Nur sollte man zur realistischeren Betrachtung ein wenig mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit arbeiten. Die aktuelle Entwicklung von Verbrennern geht seit vielen Jahren immer weiter Richtung SUV, also zu immer größeren Fahrzeugen. Dass der Faktor Elektroauto hieran plötzlich etwas ändert ist mMn hochgradig unrealistisch. Zumal die Entwicklung der Verbrenner grundsätzlich zu immer schweren Fahrzeugen geführt hat. Ungeachtet der Gründe, ein Golf 1 Diesel hat einen geringeren Treibstoffverbrauch als ein aktueller Golf VII. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass der Elektroantrieb einen Einfluss auf seine eigenen Fahrzeugklassen hat. Beim [aktuellen] Elektroauto müssen Fahrer nämlich deutlich mehr auf das Thema Verbrauch bzw. Reichweite achten, da das "Tanken" deutlich länger dauert.

Es wird also [unter diesen Kunden] viel stärker ein Bewusstsein für das Thema Reichweite/Verbrauch geschaffen. Man muß sich ja nur mal die Fahrer aktueller Elektroautos anschauen. Das ist zum Großteil eine ganz andere "Gruppe" als der Otto-Normal Autofahrer. Wie viele von ihnen haben schon durch ihre PV-Anlage mit dem Thema Strom/Ökostrom Kontakt aufgenommen, wie viele haben ihren Elektrowagen nicht wegen potentieller Kostenersparnis gekauft, sondern aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten, wie groß ist [noch] der Anteil derer die ihr E-Auto gelegentlich an ihrer PV aufladen. Wie viele von denen haben einen größeren Verbrenner als primäres Fahrzeug, welches sie wegen des Elektroautos kaum noch nutzen, oder haben sogar einen größeren Verbrenner für einen kleineren E-Wagen eingetauscht.

Es ist sehr schwer zu vorherzusagen, wie sich das Thema Kraftfahrzeug in 10 bis 15 Jahren entwickeln kann bzw. am Ende wird. Aber es ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, gerade wenn man den Faktor Elektroauto mal komplett herausnimmt, dass die bis heute immer größer und schwerer werdenden Verbrenner sich plötzlich in ihrer Entwicklung umkehren, bzw. die Kunden plötzlich einfach so ihre Ansprüche ändern, und zunehmend Kleinwagen kaufen, und die großen SUVs auf einmal immer unbeliebter werden.

Aber diese Möglichkeit, dass der E-Antrieb bzw. das E-Auto bauartbedingt ein anderes Bewusstsein bei den Autofahrern schaffen kann, hast du ja schon bei unserer vorletzten Unterhaltung über dieses Thema quasi ausgeschlossen. Trotzdem ändert es nichts daran, dass es unterm Strich reine Spekulation ist, wie die Ansprüche der Autofahrer - bzw. das Angebot an Neuwagen - in 10-15 Jahren aussehen werden. Deswegen sind darauf basierende Berechnungen mMn nichts weiter als hochgradig ungenaue Spekulationen. Und hier spekulieren wir beide einfach in etwas entgegen gesetzten Richtungen. Du [mal wieder] eher pessimistisch, ich [mal wieder] eher optimistisch.


> Akkus werden nicht gewartet und ob 10 Akkupakete ins Auto einbaust oder ob du 10 Akkupakete in einen Akkuträger und den dann ins Auto einbaust beeinflusst auch die Kosten nicht.


Die Kosten für den Einbau steigen schon mal enorm an, wenn man nicht einen großen Akku in zb. 5 Minuten von Außen am Unterboden des Fahrzeuges befestigen, sondern 10 kleinere Akkupakete überall in den Hohlräumen (und auch noch größtenteils von innen) des Autos verteilen muß. Und es muß auch jedes einzelne Akkupack gegen Fremdeinwirkung (zb. einen Aufprall) gesichert werden (nix mit einfach mal so hinter ein Heck- oder Seitenblech pflanzen oder so).


> Die benötigten Kabelmengen bleiben ebenfalls ungefähr gleich, weil so oder so jede Zelle angebunden werden muss.


Wie sollen die Kabel nicht länger werden, wenn der Abstand der einzelnen Zellenpakete zueinander immer weiter ansteigt? 


> Was sich aber ändert ist die Gewichtsverteilung


Genau, die Gewichtsverteilung verschlechtert sich zunehmend, mit jedem Gramm das von der tiefsten Mitte nach außen oder oben verlagert wird.


> die Möglichkeit, verstärkte Strukturen einzubinden. Wenn dein Akku als ein Block unter das Fahrzeug geschraubt wird, musst du sämtliche Querverstrebungen dadrüber oder darunter anbringen.


Quatsch. Entweder können und werden solche Verstrebungen einfach Teil des Akkus, oder man läßt Aussparungen an den Stellen des Akkus, wo am Fahrzeug eine Strebe verläuft.


> Wenn du mehrere einzelne Blöcke hast, können sie dazwischen liegen und somit geometrisch viel besser an Crash-Anforderungen angepasst werden.


Und zwar mit deutlich höherem Materialaufwand, da mit zunehmender Entfernung vom Mittelpunkt eines Fahrzeuges auch die Gefahr einer Verformung steigt.


> Und ein derartiger Unterboden mit integriertem Akku schützt Batterie und Insassen gleichermaßen, ein Unterboden mit darunter geschnalltem Akku nicht, da brauchst du den doppelten Aufwand.


Ich weiß gar nicht ob es überhaupt ein Elektroauto mit "drunter geschnalltem" Akku gibt, da bei allen mir bekannten Fällen der Akku Teil des Unterbodens ist. Klar, drüber wird es wohl auch noch mal ein Bodenblech geben, aber der Boden an sich ist - soweit ich weiß und bisher gesehen habe - erst dann ein vollständiger Boden, wenn der Akku eingebaut ist. Wenn man von den [neu gebauten] Elektroautos absieht, die auf einer Verbrennerkarosserie basieren, sowie den alten Elektroautos, die ebenfalls nur umgebaute Verbrenner sind, und wo die zb. Zebra-Batterie in Kästen unter und/oder im Auto sitzt.


> Vom Platz zwischen Vorder respektive Hinterradaufhängung (je nach Antrieb), im Mitteltunnel/zwischen den Vordersitzen, unter der Rückbank etc. ganz zu schweigen. (Ja, ich weiß dass ein E-Auto keinen Mitteltunnel braucht. Aber es gibt wenig anderes, was an der Stelle Sinn macht und das sind von den Pedalen bis zur Rücksitzbank locker 100 l Raum, den man nutzen kann)


Und den man problemlos mit einem einzigen Akkupack von unten füllen kann. Der Akku von Unten muß ja auf der Oberseite gar nicht "flach" sein. Nur wenn es keinen Mitteltunnel gibt (zb. wie beim Tesla), der ja auch so erstmal gar keinen Sinn mehr ergibt (ich habe vorne mehr Platz für Ablageflächen, und hinten mehr Beinfreiheit), dann braucht man natürlich auch keinen diesen nicht vorhandenen Raum füllenden Akku. Allerdings gibt es afaik auch ein A-Auto, welches glaube nur einen Akku im Mitteltunnel hat. Und ob sinnvoll es ist den Akku zwischen die Radaufhängung vorne und hinten, und damit schon in den Bereich der vorderen und hinteren Knautschzone hinein, zu verlängern, wenn es offensichtlich auch ohne geht, darf wohl auch bezweifelt werden. Aber gut, wenn du mit Aufteilen nur die hier erwähnten Stellen meinst, und nicht den annähernd kompletten Innenraum, dann hatten wir unter "Aufteilen" einfach nur etwas anderes verstanden.

Hier mal ein leeres Akku-Gehäuse vom Tesla (wegen der Verstrebung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Touché. Der Titel wird dem Inhalt der zu diskutierenden Studie tatsächlich nicht gerecht. Fixed.


Aah, jetzt ergibt es auch Sinn, warum du nur einen Aspekt/Punkt/Bereich von Verbrenner und E-Auto vergleichen willst. Gut, damit ist die Studie und das Thema für mich gleich deutlich weniger bis gar nicht mehr interessant. Das Klima ist für mich Bestandteil der Umwelt. Schließlich befasst sich ein Umweltbundesamt auch mit dem Klima, aber nicht nur.

Und ich kann nicht ausschließen (soweit bin ich in der Thematik einfach nicht drin), dass die "Schädlichkeit" des Verbrenners von seinen 100% die Umwelt betreffenden Auswirkungen vielleicht nur zb. mit 40% davon direkt! das Klima betreffen. Schädigungen an der Umwelt, die sich sekundär auch auf das Klima auswirken (zb. von auslaufendem Betriebsstoffen zerstörte Natur), werden darüber hinaus offensichtlich auch nicht beachtet.

Und welche Aussagekraft hat es, wenn der Verbrenner zwar reinen Sauerstoff aus seinen Auspuff ausstoßen würde, aber auf der anderen Seite mit seinen restlichen Eigenschaften (und auch den sekundären) die Umwelt zerstört...


> Aber a) will ich ja Umweltbelastungen nicht mit der Klimabilanz vermischen, weil es unabhängig zu bewertende Aspekte sind


Und der Verbrenner ganz schon schlecht aussehen würde, wenn man seinen kompletten Einfluss auf die Umwelt in das Thema "Verbrenner vs E-Antrieb" einfließen lassen würde.


Wie gesagt, ich hab "Umweltbilanz" im Titel gelesen, und dann im Startbeitrag deine Aussage:


> ... *auch* die Ölförderung, -aufbereitung und -transport berücksichtigt. *Also all das*, worüber sonst nur spekuliert wird...


Darauf basierend war meine Erwartung bzgl. der Studie und der Unterhaltung/Diskussion hier im Thread natürlich eine völlig andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber diese Möglichkeit, dass der E-Antrieb bzw. das E-Auto bauartbedingt ein anderes Bewusstsein bei den Autofahrern schaffen kann, hast du ja schon bei unserer vorletzten Unterhaltung über dieses Thema quasi ausgeschlossen.



Und ich werde es bei Diskussionen über die technischen Eigenschaften auch weiterhin ignorieren. Natürlich hast du Recht, das heutige Batterieautos selektiv von Leuten mit stark vom Durchschnitt abweichenden Ansprüchen gekauft werden. Gesucht ist aber der richtige Weg für die künftige Massenmobilität und deren Ansprüche richten sich nicht danach, was heute für Beschränkungen im Markt von E-Autos bestehen. Zumal ich deine Trendanalyse hahnebüchern finde. Du tust so, als wäre die Gewichtszunahme von Verbennerautos ein Naturgesetz, dass aus den Motoren resultiert, dabei ist es eine Reaktion auf das Verhalten von Neuwagenkäufern. Also genau den Leuten, die stattdessen E-Autos kaufen sollten. Und du ignorierst vollkommen, dass das Gewicht von E-Autos in den letzten 20 Jahren sogar noch weitaus stärker gestiegen ist und die derzeit neu vorgestellten respektive für die nähere Zukunft angekündigten Batterieautos die eindeutig schwersten Fahrzeuge ihrer Transportklasse sind. Und sich zunehmend auch in Sachen Aerdodynamik und Stirnfläche 1:1 in den SUV-Trend einfügen.

Ich hoffe auch, dass sich der irgendwann mal umkehrt (Vans hatten 10-15 Jahre Blüte, SUVs sind locker im zehnten Jahr und immer mehr -wenn auch absolut immer noch wenige- haben die Schnauze voll davon), aber das Batterien dazu beitragen ist genauso (un)wahrscheinlich wie dass sie diesen Prozess verlangsamen.



> Deswegen sind darauf basierende Berechnungen mMn nichts weiter als hochgradig ungenaue Spekulationen. Und hier spekulieren wir beide einfach in etwas entgegen gesetzten Richtungen.



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir lieber über heutige/absehbare Autos diskutieren sollten, wie im Startpost dieses Threads dargelegt, anstatt über den von dir vorgeschlagenen Gesinnungswandel zu spekulieren, so wünschenswert er auch wäre.



> Wie sollen die Kabel nicht länger werden, wenn der Abstand der einzelnen Zellenpakete zueinander immer weiter ansteigt?



Der Abstand zwischen den Paketen untereinander ist egal, die Kabel müssen von jedem Paket zur Leistungselektronik geführt werden. Und die sitzt afaik heute selten in der Mitte des Akkus, sondern meist im Motor- oder unter dem Kofferraum, in der Nähe der Ladebuchse.



> Quatsch. Entweder können und werden solche Verstrebungen einfach Teil des Akkus, oder man läßt Aussparungen an den Stellen des Akkus, wo am Fahrzeug eine Strebe verläuft.



Und wie nennt man einen Akku, der in der Mitte geteilt ist unter dem sich weitere Karosserieteile befinden? "Zwei Akkus die nicht direkt zugänglich sind" 



> Ich weiß gar nicht ob es überhaupt ein Elektroauto mit "drunter geschnalltem" Akku gibt, da bei allen mir bekannten Fällen der Akku Teil des Unterbodens ist.



Beim S und afaik auch dem X kannst du den Akku einfach nach unten abnehmen. Das von dir gezeigte Paket hängt unter dem eigentlichen, höhergelegte Unterboden der Karrosserie. Natürlich ist der Akku aerodynamisch nach vorne und hinten eingebunden, aber er ist weder von Statik noch der Crashsicherheit her Teil der Karosserie. Tesla hatte ursprünglich ein automatisches Akku-Wechselsystem an Stelle der Schnellader geplant hatte, bei denen der ganze Akku nach unten hin abgenommen wird, konnte diesen also nur punktuell mit der Karosserie verbinden und nicht in diese integrieren. (Videos von Vorführungen existieren, afaik hat man die Verbindung in späteren Baujahren aber vereinfacht, so dass das Abnehmen heute ein Werkstatt erfordern würde. Beim 3 wurde es ganz gestrichen, beim X bin ich mir halt nicht ganz sicher.)

Die Nachteile dieser Bauweise sind aber offensichtlich: Der S hat einen sehr hochliegenden Fahrzeugboden (für seine Gesamthöhe) und dadurch weniger Platz für die Insassen und vor allem sind reichlich zusätzliche Strukturen erforderlich. Das aus strukturellen Gründen stabile Bodenblech sitzt über dem Akku, unter ihm braucht es noch einmal eine extra Panzerung gegen Steinschläge (die zwischenzeitlich wegen Bränden schon einmal verstärkt werden musste). Die Fahrgastzelle ist gegen Seitenaufprälle von hohen Fahrzeugen geschützt, der Akku braucht noch einmal extra Verstärkungen gegen flache Autos, die unterhalb der Fahrgastzelle Kraft ausüben könnten oder alternativ eine Schürze rund um, die die Kräfte nach oben in den Fahrzeugboden ableitet (weiß nicht genau, welchen Weg Tesla gewählt hat. Vermutlich eine Kombination). Dieser Aufwand und das einhergehende Gewicht entfallen, wenn man die Batterien einfach unter den Sitzen, zwischen Fahrer und Beifahrer und zwischen den Achsen auf einem konventionellen Bodenblech unterbringt. Der Schwerpunkt bleibt dabei (quasi) unverändert (wenn man mehr Fußraum will, dürfen an die Stelle natürlich keine Akkus/man würde im "Mitteltunnel" einen Tick höher stapeln) und der Einbau in die Rohkarosse ist auch sehr einfach, wenn er vor Innenausstattung und Motoreinbau erfolgt. Wenn du den Akku später wechseln willst, muss der ganze Scheiß aber eben wieder raus und das wird richtig teuer - was dem Fahrzeughersteller aber egal ist. Der sieht nur weniger Teile, weniger Gewicht, mehr Platz bei gleichem Neupreis. Und die Crashsicherheit ist auch gegeben, schließlich gehören die genannten Bereiche fast komplett zur Fahrgastzelle, die ohnehin geschützt werden muss*. Auch heute ist der Bereich zwischen den Vorderrädern außerhalb des Kleinstwagensegmentes kein Teil der regulären Knautschzone, sondern es ist ein Bereich, in den der unkomprimierbare Motor ausweicht, wenn die Knautschzone vor der Vorderachse verbraucht wird. Bei einem E-Auto sitzt da vorn aber allenfalls Kofferraum und ein Bisschen Kühler.

*: Betrachtungsweise eines Test-Parcours optimierenden Herstellers. Natürlich kann man Autos auch so crashen, dass die Fahrgastzelle ebenfalls kollabiert. Aber zum einen hätte dann auch ein Akku unter der Fahrgastzelle ein Problem (ggf. sogar ein größeres, weil die Bruchteile nach außen damit in den Akku hinein umknicken, während Zellen im Inneren keinen härteren Hindernissen als "Bein" begegnen) und zum anderen wird so eben nicht getestet. Wie man an den Teils drastischen Folgen bei Baumumfällen oder auch nur leicht erhöhter Geschwindigkeit sieht, zählt für die Entwickler aber nur, was ENCAP-Sternchen bringt. Genauso wie "Verbrauchs"optimierungen eigentlich NEFZ-Optimierungen sind, wird die Sicherheit nur für genormte Crash-Tests gesteigert. (Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, ob ein solider end-90er Wagen im Neuzustand bei z.B. 90 km/h/50% nicht sogar besser abschneiden könnte, als ein heutige Modell, weil letzteres viel gezielter darauf optimiert wurde, sich bei 64 km/h/40% exakt bis zur Fahrgastzelle zusammenzufalten.



> Aber gut, wenn du mit Aufteilen nur die hier erwähnten Stellen meinst, und nicht den annähernd kompletten Innenraum, dann hatten wir unter "Aufteilen" einfach nur etwas anderes verstanden.



Ich meinte jedenfalls nicht Kotflügel oder ähnliches, zumindest nicht solange keine neue, brandsichere Technik kommt.
Außerhalb des SUV-Segmentes würde ich damit rechnen, dass sich die Akkus langfristig fast genauso verteilen wie heute der Verbrennerantrieb. Einzig die obere Hälfte des hohen Motors dürfte einem kleinen Kofferraum weichen und dafür der Bereich unter den heutigen Zwischenböden hinten gefüllt werden, soweit es Crash-technisch möglich ist. Verbrennerantriebe gelten zwar als unflexibel, aber nach 120 Jahren Entwicklung hat man Mittel und Wege zu finden, sie so anzuordnen, dass sie den Ansprüchen der Mitfahrer am wenigsten im Weg sind. Und genau die gleichen "am wenigsten im Weg"-Zonen werden auch Batterieautos zu nutzen versuchen. Alles andere wäre Schwachsinn respektive lohnt sich nur in der jetzigen Übergangsphase mit haufenweise Studien und geringen Verkaufszahlen, bei denen eine wortwörtlich "Platt"form für x Aufbauten herhalten muss.



> Aah, jetzt ergibt es auch Sinn, warum du nur einen Aspekt/Punkt/Bereich von Verbrenner und E-Auto vergleichen willst. Gut, damit ist die Studie und das Thema für mich gleich deutlich weniger bis gar nicht mehr interessant. Das Klima ist für mich Bestandteil der Umwelt. Schließlich befasst sich ein Umweltbundesamt auch mit dem Klima, aber nicht nur.



Imho der größte Fehler überhaupt. Das UBA hat auch so mehr als genug zu tun, das BMU kein nenneswertes Budget und alldiejenigen, die das Klima in großem Maße beeinflussen, gehören zu den Zuständigkeitsbereichen von BMI, BMEL und vor allem BMVI BMWi, welche sich alle einen Dreck um Klimaschutz kümmern. (Das letztgenannte Kürzel sagt eigentlich alles.) Der Klimaschutz hat ganz andere, z.T. gegenläufige Anforderungen zum Umweltschutz und sollte eigentlich von allen oder im Zweifelsfall von einem eigenen, sehr gut ausgestatten Amt organisert werden. Aber er kommt halt nur als Feigenblatt vor und dieses Feigenblatt finanziert man dann auch noch aus dem kleinen Topf des (ohnehin als störend empfunden) Umweltschutzes 

Für die Diskussion hier gehts mir aber rein um die Praktikabilität selbiger: Es sind zwei Themen, die zu vermischen einen nur wenig weiterbringt und eine echte Umweltschutzbilanz zu ziehen ist verdammt schwierig. Nicht nur weil die Daten-/Rechengrundlage so dürftig ist, sondern auch weil man ihn schlicht nicht aufrechnen kann. Wieviel km² naturbelassen Wiese kann man denn mit Freiland Solaranlagen dauerhaft für Jahrzehnte, bzw. planungsziel Jahrhunderte zudecken, ehe der Umweltschaden mit einem Tankerunglück vergleichbar ist, dessen Folgen nach einer gründlichen Reinigung und ein paar Jahren zwar noch nachweisbar sind, aber nur wenig Auswirkungen auf Biomasse und (wenn nichts lokal ausgestorben ist) Artenvielfalt haben? Ist eine unzureichende Reinigung und damit länger anhaltende Wirkung dem Verbrennerauto oder der Politik anzurechnen? Und wiegt sie schwerer als ein paar tote Vögel an WKAs? Was wenn die WKAs stattdessen die Population einer fast ausgestorbenen Fledermausart bedroht? Die aber eben wegen ihrer geringen Zahl sowieso keine ökologische Bedeutung mehr hat? Sind ein paar 100 m² ausgelaufener Ölsee in Kanada schlimmer oder besser als ein paar km² Lithiummine in Zentralasien? Etc. da kann man sehr, sehr viel drüber reden, aber nur sehr, sehr schwer Bilanz ziehen.

Klima ist viel einfacher: Alle Emissionen und etwaige Änderungen der Landnutzung in CO2-Äquivalente umrechnen und aufaddieren. Die Datenlage ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber mittlerweile so gut, dass die resultierenden Fehler kleiner sind als die aus Zukunftsprognosen z.B. bezüglich der Stromproduktion resultierenden. Auf Grundlage solcher Zahlen kann eine Diskussion also auch irgendwo hinführen.



> Und ich kann nicht ausschließen (soweit bin ich in der Thematik einfach nicht drin), dass die "Schädlichkeit" des Verbrenners von seinen 100% die Umwelt betreffenden Auswirkungen vielleicht nur zb. mit 40% davon direkt! das Klima betreffen. Schädigungen an der Umwelt, die sich sekundär auch auf das Klima auswirken (zb. von auslaufendem Betriebsstoffen zerstörte Natur), werden darüber hinaus offensichtlich auch nicht beachtet.
> 
> Und welche Aussagekraft hat es, wenn der Verbrenner zwar reinen Sauerstoff aus seinen Auspuff ausstoßen würde, aber auf der anderen Seite mit seinen restlichen Eigenschaften (und auch den sekundären) die Umwelt zerstört...
> 
> Und der Verbrenner ganz schon schlecht aussehen würde, wenn man seinen kompletten Einfluss auf die Umwelt in das Thema "Verbrenner vs E-Antrieb" einfließen lassen würde.



Ich bin in dem Thema zwar auch nicht tief genug drin um eine Rechnung vorzulegen, aber trotz durchaus guter Kenntnisse der Umweltzerstörungen auf diesem Planeten fällt mir keine einzige Benzin-/Diesel-bedingte ein, die klimatisch wirklich relevant wäre. Die Vergiftung des Kongo-Deltas ist ökologisch eine Katastrophe und die beginnenten Abholzungen in Venezuela traurig. Aber die Belastungen sind nicht annähernd so groß, dass da gar nichts mehr wachsen würde. Die Gifte treffen eher über Anreicherung langlebige und/oder weit oben in der Nahrungskette stehende Lebewesen (z.B. _Homo sapiens_), die ohnehin nicht für CO2-Absorption sorgen (ganz im Gegenteil) und für argentinisches Rindsteak wird weitaus mehr Wald weggebrannt, als für ein paar Öltürme samt Zufahrtsstraßen. Man braucht sich ja nur einmal vor Augen zu führen, dass selbst die großflächigen Abholzungen Europas in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrtausends für Schiffsbau, (Schmiede-)Holzkohle und Ausdehnung der Landwirtschaft quasi gar keine Auswirkungen auf den athmopshärischen CO2-Gehalt hatten. Sebst die gigantischen Brandrodungen in Südostasien und Südamerika haben übrigens, nur einen kleinen Anteil am gesamten anthropogenen Einfluss. (Von den 25%, die Landwirtschaft insgesamt ausmachen, geht der Löwenanteil auf Methan und Lachgas zurück, nur 5-10% auf CO2 als solches. Und das ist dann schon weltweit, nicht nur die von mir genannten Bereiche)

Wieviel Land müsste im Vergleich dazu durch Ölverschmutzung komplett abgetötet werden, ehe sich das in den Temperaturmessungen niederschlägt? Das wären ganze Staaten, aber in der Praxis haben selbst die größten Ölunglücke schlimmstenfalls ein paar km² derart stark verschmutzt. In den anderen Bereichen wächst heute zwar oft nicht mehr die ursprüngliche, ökologische wertvolle Flora und Fauna, aber dem Klima ist es egal, in welchem Kraut der Kohlenstoff gebunden wird. Und das ganze abgesunkene Öl in den Meeren ist sowieso unter der euphotischen Zone. Das könnte ironischerweise sogar gut fürs Klima sein, weil ein totes Mesopelagial weniger Biomasse zersetzt und die biologische Pumpe dann mehr Biomasse in die Tiefsee schaffen kann.
Was dagegen durchaus Relevanz haben könnte: Entweichendes Methan bei der Erdgasförderung. Gerade russische Pipelines sollen reichlich Lecks haben um die sich niemand kümmert (ist ja auch aufwendig, weil der ganze Strang für mehrere Tage geleert werden muss.) und schon wenig Methan kann reichlich Treibhauswirkung entfalten. Deswegen bin ich auch ein Bisschen angepisst, dass das Frauenhofer sich gar nicht um Erdgasverbrenner gekümmert hat. Nur aufs Fahrzeug bezogen stehen die nämlich ziemlich gut da (auch umwelttechnisch ) und energetisch aufwendig ist die Förderung auch nicht. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie stark der Transport die Klimabilanz verhagelt. Selbst 1% Verlust würde die Klimabilanz grandios verhageln und das liegt bei meinem knappen Informationsstand durchaus im Bereich des denkbaren.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin in dem Thema zwar auch nicht tief genug drin um eine Rechnung vorzulegen, aber trotz durchaus guter Kenntnisse der Umweltzerstörungen auf diesem Planeten fällt mir keine einzige Benzin-/Diesel-bedingte ein, die klimatisch wirklich relevant wäre. Die Vergiftung des Kongo-Deltas ist ökologisch eine Katastrophe und die beginnenten Abholzungen in Venezuela traurig. Aber die Belastungen sind nicht annähernd so groß, dass da gar nichts mehr wachsen würde. Die Gifte treffen eher über Anreicherung langlebige und/oder weit oben in der Nahrungskette stehende Lebewesen (z.B. _Homo sapiens_), die ohnehin nicht für CO2-Absorption sorgen (ganz im Gegenteil) und für argentinisches Rindsteak wird weitaus mehr Wald weggebrannt, als für ein paar Öltürme samt Zufahrtsstraßen. Man braucht sich ja nur einmal vor Augen zu führen, dass selbst die großflächigen Abholzungen Europas in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrtausends für Schiffsbau, (Schmiede-)Holzkohle und Ausdehnung der Landwirtschaft quasi gar keine Auswirkungen auf den athmopshärischen CO2-Gehalt hatten. Sebst die gigantischen Brandrodungen in Südostasien und Südamerika haben übrigens, nur einen kleinen Anteil am gesamten anthropogenen Einfluss. (Von den 25%, die Landwirtschaft insgesamt ausmachen, geht der Löwenanteil auf Methan und Lachgas zurück, nur 5-10% auf CO2 als solches. Und das ist dann schon weltweit, nicht nur die von mir genannten Bereiche)
> 
> Wieviel Land müsste im Vergleich dazu durch Ölverschmutzung komplett abgetötet werden, ehe sich das in den Temperaturmessungen niederschlägt? Das wären ganze Staaten, aber in der Praxis haben selbst die größten Ölunglücke schlimmstenfalls ein paar km² derart stark verschmutzt. In den anderen Bereichen wächst heute zwar oft nicht mehr die ursprüngliche, ökologische wertvolle Flora und Fauna, aber dem Klima ist es egal, in welchem Kraut der Kohlenstoff gebunden wird. Und das ganze abgesunkene Öl in den Meeren ist sowieso unter der euphotischen Zone. Das könnte ironischerweise sogar gut fürs Klima sein, weil ein totes Mesopelagial weniger Biomasse zersetzt und die biologische Pumpe dann mehr Biomasse in die Tiefsee schaffen kann.
> Was dagegen durchaus Relevanz haben könnte: Entweichendes Methan bei der Erdgasförderung. Gerade russische Pipelines sollen reichlich Lecks haben um die sich niemand kümmert (ist ja auch aufwendig, weil der ganze Strang für mehrere Tage geleert werden muss.) und schon wenig Methan kann reichlich Treibhauswirkung entfalten. Deswegen bin ich auch ein Bisschen angepisst, dass das Frauenhofer sich gar nicht um Erdgasverbrenner gekümmert hat. Nur aufs Fahrzeug bezogen stehen die nämlich ziemlich gut da (auch umwelttechnisch ) und energetisch aufwendig ist die Förderung auch nicht. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie stark der Transport die Klimabilanz verhagelt. Selbst 1% Verlust würde die Klimabilanz grandios verhageln und das liegt bei meinem knappen Informationsstand durchaus im Bereich des denkbaren.



Ihr müsst mal größer denken,

unser Planet kann nun mal nur eine begrenzte Ressource 
an Rohstoffen bereitstellen.
Wenn diese ausgeschöpft ist, entsteht halt ein Defizit,
welche nachfolgenden Generationen ausgleichen müssen. 

Wirklicher Umweltschutz geht nur mit einer radikalen Absenkung der Weltbevöllkerung einher.

Das würde aber bedeuten,
man müsste erstmal auf ein gesundes Maß schrumpfen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

Was du vorschlägst nennt sich Dritter Weltkrieg.
Nein Danke, da suche ich lieber weiter nach alternativen Ideen. 
Und Technik/Wissenschaft ist nun mal die eine Prothese mit der der Mensch immer wieder "natürliche Grenzen" überwunden hat (zum Guten wie zum Schlechten).


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Der Krieg kommt sowieso,

das ist unausweichlich. 

Alternativen gibt es leider keine.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

Wenn du wirklich mit diesem Lebenseinstellung rum läufst tust du mir ehrlich leid.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich mit diesem Lebenseinstellung rum läufst tust du mir ehrlich leid.



Nö, ich bin eher ein Realist.

Schaue Dir doch mal die Welt an,
was jetzt so abgeht ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was du vorschlägst nennt sich Dritter Weltkrieg.
> Nein Danke, da suche ich lieber weiter nach alternativen Ideen.
> Und Technik/Wissenschaft ist nun mal die eine Prothese mit der der Mensch immer wieder "natürliche Grenzen" überwunden hat (zum Guten wie zum Schlechten).


Na die letzten beiden Weltkriege haben kaum etwas geändert in Hinsicht Bevölkerung. Auch ein weiterer mit A Waffen geführter würde das nicht unbedingt ändern.

Das Stichwort lautet Geburtenkontrolle. Eine wirklich schnelle ethische Lösung gibt es für das Problem ja nicht, aber das wäre eine bei der man nicht den Thanos spielen müsste.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal größer denken,
> 
> unser Planet kann nun mal nur eine begrenzte Ressource
> an Rohstoffen bereitstellen.
> ...



Man muss noch nicht einen auf Thanos machen , einfach in den Himmel schauen, das ist wohin der Mensch sich auf machen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Angeblich werden für das Jahr 2100 - 11 Milliarden Menschen erwartet.
Aber wenn das mit dem Klimawandel so schnell weitergeht werden das niemals so viele werden.
Denn wenn die Nahrung und Ressourcen knapper werden, geht die Bevölkerung von alleine zurück.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Angeblich werden für das Jahr 2100 - 11 Milliarden Menschen erwartet.
> Aber wenn das mit dem Klimawandel so schnell weitergeht werden das niemals so viele werden.
> Denn wenn die Nahrung und Ressourcen knapper werden, geht die Bevölkerung von alleine zurück.



Nö, zurück werden die nicht gehen.

Eher werden das in den rückständigen Ländern immer mehr,
allein bis 2050 wird sich die Bevölkerung in Afrika verdoppeln.

Mit dem Klimawandel und der Bodenerosion,
werden sich dann Millionen von Flüchtligen auf den Weg nach Europa machen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Erstmal ja. Aber irgendwann werden es von alleine weniger.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Erstmal ja. Aber irgendwann werden es von alleine weniger.



Ja sicher,
nur wird das für uns Europäer sehr, sehr, und noch mal sehr kosten,
wenn wir nicht mal nachhaltig in Afrika investieren.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wirklicher Umweltschutz geht nur mit einer radikalen Absenkung der Weltbevöllkerung einher.



Man muss einfach nachhaltiger werden und vor allem die Kapitalisten und Gierlappen auf eine einsame Insel schießen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Umweltbilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss einfach nachhaltiger werden und vor allem die Kapitalisten und Gierlappen auf eine einsame Insel schießen.



Schon das ist eine Utopie.


----------



## INU.ID (13. April 2019)

*[Umweltbilanz ist zu komplex, also nur] Klimabilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal ich deine Trendanalyse hahnebüchern finde.


Mal abgesehen davon dass du sie falsch verstanden hast: Damit kann ich bestens leben. 


> Du tust so, als wäre die Gewichtszunahme von Verbennerautos ein Naturgesetz, dass aus den Motoren resultiert, dabei ist es eine Reaktion auf das Verhalten von Neuwagenkäufern.


Niemand tut so. Warum verhalten sich die Käufer denn so? Warum kaufen Menschen Produkte die sie gar nicht brauchen, die Ansprüche erfüllen die sie so vorher gar nicht hatten/kannten, oder um [bzgl. Auto] in Gegenden fahren zu können (zb. Flussbett in Touareg-Werbung) die sie gar nicht befahren dürfen? Na? Richtig, weil sie kein korrektes Bewusstsein mehr für die "echte Realität" haben, dafür was ihr Handeln wirklich bedeutet, und sich nur noch von der Werbung manipulieren lassen. Udn ich glaube eben nicht, dass das beim Thema Elektroauto auch noch in dem Maße so ablaufen/funktionieren wird. Einfach weil es hier neue Player (Hersteller) gibt, die genau das Spielchen nicht mehr spielen, und damit die Konkurrenz auch zum nachahmen zwingen.

Und aktuell sind die erfolgreichsten Elektroautos Kleinwagen, die in die Gewichtsklasse der leichtesten Golf-Modelle (~1200-1300Kg) fallen (zw. bei globaler Betrachtung noch deutlich darunter).

Top 20 – Das sind die erfolgreichsten Elektroautos

Tesla Model 3: E-Auto stürmt Verkaufscharts in Europa 


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir lieber über heutige/absehbare Autos diskutieren sollten, wie im Startpost dieses Threads dargelegt, anstatt über den von dir vorgeschlagenen Gesinnungswandel zu spekulieren, so wünschenswert er auch wäre.


Ich habe nie von einem kompletten Gesinnungswandel gesprochen, der sämtliche Autofahrer in den nächsten Jahren auf elektrische Kleinstwagen umsteigen läßt. Nicht mal ansatzweise. Ich habe verdeutlichen wollen, dass die Entwicklung in diese Richtung, egal wie groß oder klein sie ist, nicht unmöglich - und ein Stück weit sogar wahrscheinlich - ist, und daher auch berücksichtigt werden sollte, wenn man über die zukünftige Mobilität diskutieren will. Denn das Umdenken wird mMn in einem gewissen Rahmen kommen (eben weil es heute schon da ist/anfängt), und wird dann auch einen entsprechenden Einfluss haben. Wie sich das am Ende entwickeln wird ist eben Spekulation.^^

Du hingegen hast diese Möglichkeit(en) pauschal als gänzlich unwahrscheinlich abgetan. Und wenn man es genau nimmt, dann ist ein "Gesinnungswandel" (ich würde es umdenken nennen) sogar eine logische Konsequenz. Ob es jetzt Anfangs 10%, oder wann genau es auch mal 20%, 50% oder noch mehr sein werden, die so denken (und kleinere Autos kaufen), darüber kann wiederum diskutiert werden. Aber so zu tun als würde die Mobilität sich in den nächsten 10-20-30 Jahren nicht enorm verändern, sondern quasi den aktuellen Zustand (das aktuelle Bewusstsein) widerspiegeln, DAS ist für mich unrealistisch.


> Klima ist viel einfacher:


Aber eben auch nur ein Teil vom Ganzen, wo man ja nicht mal korrekt abschätzen kann wie groß der Anteil genau ist. 

Siehe zb. die weiter vorne erwähnten 200.000kWh jährlicher Stromverbrauch einer Tankstelle. Sind wenigstens die in deiner Klimabilanz drinnen?

Wie viele Elektroautos könnten mit dem Verbrauch von den aktuell ca. 15.000 Tankstellen betankt werden? Sagen wir mal durch Einsparungen sind es nur 150.000kWh im Jahr, mal 15.000 Tankstellen = 2.250.000.000kWh. Bei großzügigen 35kWh/100KM (da die meisten E-Autos sparsamere Kleinwagen sind dürfte der reale Durchschnittsverbrauch deutlich geringer ausfallen) würde das für ca. 6,5 Milliarden Kilometer rein elektrisch gefahrene Strecke reichen. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sind das ungefähr 450.000 stattliche (35kWh/100KM!) PKWs die 15.000KM im Jahr fahren. Das sind ca. 4x so viele Elektroautos wie es aktuell in Deutschland gibt. Die ca. 1,5kWh die laut Department of Energy pro Liter rafiniertem Treibstoff anfallen (also ca. 10kWh/100KM bei einem Verbrenner mit 6,6L/100KM) kommen da auch noch mal obendrauf...

Wie gesagt, für mich gehört die Umwelt in den Vergleich mit rein, und hier liegt der Verbrenner ganz weit vorne. Batterie hin oder her.

Außerdem: Tesla will die Produktion Ende 2019 auf 100% erneuerbare Energien umgestellt haben. Andere Autobauer haben dies zumindest für ihre E-Autos in Teilen ja auch schon, bzw. sind dabei. Außerdem:


> *Keine Emissionen, keine Kompromisse*
> 
> 
> Die  gesamte direkt erworbene Energie für alle Supercharger in Europa wird  durch saubere Energiequellen wie Sonne und Wind bereitgestellt. Durch  Supercharger gefahrerene Kilometer haben 92 Millionen Liter Treibstoff  und 200.000 Tonnen CO2 eingespart.


Und das Thema Akku-Recycling hat Elon sich ja auch auch länger auf die Agende geschrieben. Die Zeit arbeitet also immer mehr für die Klimabilanz der Elektroautos, und gegen den stinkenden Verbrenner.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. April 2019)

Naja, aber anstatt immer zu reden was man machen müsste etc. hilft es wenn man im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten einfach anfängt was zu machen. Und je mehr Leute das machen desto eher ändert sich was. Nach Änderungen rufen kann man lange, aber ob es was bringt? Ich bin ja auch nicht der Öko-Freak schlecht hin. Ich hab auch keine Kinder denen ich ne Welt hinterlassen müsste. In etwa 40 Jahren bin ich Erde und dann geht mir das was hier passiert am Ar.. vorbei  Theoretisch.. aber dennoch versuche ich zu tun was geht. Muss aber dazu sagen dass ich mich nicht auf das böse CO2 beschränke. Ich kenne meinen CO2-Abdruck nicht mal. Interessiert mich auch nicht. Aber ich vermeide unnötigen Konsum wo es geht, wir haben unseren Fuhrpark auf Elektroautos umgestellt auch wenn die fast 2x so viel kosten wie andere Spielzeuge gekostet hätten. Dazu wird so gut wie nie geflogen (schon gar nicht nur um zu shoppen oder so...), das Haus wurde so gebaut dass wir so wenig Ressourcen wie möglich im Betrieb benötigen etc. Beim Essen versorgen wir uns von den Bauern im Umkreis von rund 50km. Viel weniger Plastikabfall seit dem. 
Das Ganze kostet natürlich mehr Geld als wir noch vor 10 Jahren gebraucht haben. Aber dafür muss ich nicht immer das neueste Handy haben oder die aktuellste PC-Hardware. Mein neuester Spielerechner ist jetzt fast 6 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch  Getauscht wird wenn was kaputt geht, nicht wenn ich wo in nem Benchmark 1 FPS mehr haben könnte 
Und ja, mir ist bewusst dass das nicht alle machen können. Erwarte ich auch nicht. Aber ich ärger mich grün und blau wenn vor allem die wo es sich locker leisten können nachhaltiger zu leben genau das Gegenteil tun und aus rein monetären Gründen einfach nicht nachdenken und nur immer an sich selber denken... da werd ich 

Zu den Auto-Akkus. Also so ganz wartungsfrei sind sie nicht. Zumindest nicht alle. Unsere 2 Batterien müssen nach 80.000km bzw. 4 Jahren das Kühlmittel wechseln. Bei Batterien die nicht temperiert werden fällt das natürlich weg, dafür halten sie vermutlich auch nicht so lange.

@Adi1
Ich teile deine Einsicht, der Ressourcenverbrauch muss vor allem im Westen runter pro Person. Ein 3. Weltkrieg würde nicht viel bringen, dazu sterben in Konflikten inzwischen zu wenig Leute als dass sich gross auswirken würde. Das wäre vielleicht ein ganz kleiner einstelliger %-Satz, das bringt nix. Ich vertraue da ja voll auf die Natur. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben. Sobald eine Art zu dominant wird kommt eine andere Art die sie ersetzt bzw. minimiert. Sowas wie die Pest mitte des 14. Jahrhunderts. Irgend sowas wird wohl wieder kommen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2019)

Erwähnte ich, dass das Thema Umweltschutz eine Diskussion zur Klimabilanz von Antrieben restlos sprengen würde?
q.e.d.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Kinder denen ich ne Welt hinterlassen müsste.



Erster, einfachster und wirkungsvollster Schritt in eine bessere Zukunft. 



> Theoretisch.. aber dennoch versuche ich zu tun was geht. Muss aber dazu sagen dass ich mich nicht auf das böse CO2 beschränke. Ich kenne meinen CO2-Abdruck nicht mal. Interessiert mich auch nicht. Aber ich vermeide unnötigen Konsum wo es geht, wir haben unseren Fuhrpark auf Elektroautos umgestellt auch wenn die fast 2x so viel kosten wie andere Spielzeuge gekostet hätten.



Kennen sollten man die Klimabilanz von Dingen schon, wenn man das Klima schützen will. Darum ja z.B. dieser Thread hier, um die Frage zu klären ob Batterieautos sich überhaupt klimatechnisch lohnen, oder ob du zusätzlich Autos konsumiert hast, die auch noch doppelt so teuer waren und am Ende im Worst Case mehr schaden als nutzen.



> Und ja, mir ist bewusst dass das nicht alle machen können. Erwarte ich auch nicht. Aber ich ärger mich grün und blau wenn vor allem die wo es sich locker leisten können nachhaltiger zu leben genau das Gegenteil tun und aus rein monetären Gründen einfach nicht nachdenken und nur immer an sich selber denken... da werd ich



/sign. "ein ressourcenschonendes Haus bauen" ist garantiert keine Lösung für eine bessere Zukunft. Aber es ist um Welten besser als ein ressourcenfressendes Haus zu bauen, was immer noch ein beliebtes Konzept ist.



> Zu den Auto-Akkus. Also so ganz wartungsfrei sind sie nicht. Zumindest nicht alle. Unsere 2 Batterien müssen nach 80.000km bzw. 4 Jahren das Kühlmittel wechseln. Bei Batterien die nicht temperiert werden fällt das natürlich weg, dafür halten sie vermutlich auch nicht so lange.



Der Kühlkreislauf erstreckt sich aber bis zum einem Kühler, oder? Da kann man die Flüssigkeit dann leicht wechseln, genau wie beim Verbrenner. Aber an die Zellen muss man eigentlich nur rann, wenn man sie austauschen möchte, weswegen für Neuwagenverkäufer nichts dagegen spricht, sie sehr, sehr schlecht zugänglich zu verbauen.



> @Adi1
> Ich teile deine Einsicht, der Ressourcenverbrauch muss vor allem im Westen runter pro Person.



Nicht nur im Westen. China z.B. hat beim Pro-Kopf-Ressourcen-Verbrauch mittlerweile mit Portugal gleichgezogen und liegt bei 2/3 unseres Niveaus. Längerfristig tragbar wären im globalen Mittel 1/3 - wenn man 100% der Ressourcen für die Menschheit und 0% für Natur einplant und wenn es zu keinem weiteren Bevölkerungswachstum kommt. Beides ist falsch, das eigentlich anzustrebende Niveau von 20% des deutschen Pro-Kopf-Verbrauchs schaffen heute (bzw. 2014, neuere Daten hat globalfootprint noch nicht flächendeckend) nicht einmal mehr die für ihren hohen Lebensstandard berühmten Industrienationen Tschad, Somalia, Papua Neuginea, Nicaragua oder Kap Verden. (Aber Zentralafrika, Haiti, Afghanigstan und Sri Lanka. Madagaskar, Nepal, Tadschikistan, Gambia und der Kongo müssten ihr heutiges "Niveau" ""nur"" halten. Open Data Platform)




INU.ID schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass du sie falsch verstanden hast: Damit kann ich bestens leben.
> 
> Niemand tut so. Warum verhalten sich die Käufer denn so? Warum kaufen Menschen Produkte die sie gar nicht brauchen, die Ansprüche erfüllen die sie so vorher gar nicht hatten/kannten, oder um [bzgl. Auto] in Gegenden fahren zu können (zb. Flussbett in Touareg-Werbung) die sie gar nicht befahren dürfen? Na? Richtig, weil sie kein korrektes Bewusstsein mehr für die "echte Realität" haben, dafür was ihr Handeln wirklich bedeutet, und sich nur noch von der Werbung manipulieren lassen. Udn ich glaube eben nicht, dass das beim Thema Elektroauto auch noch in dem Maße so ablaufen/funktionieren wird. Einfach weil es hier neue Player (Hersteller) gibt, die genau das Spielchen nicht mehr spielen, und damit die Konkurrenz auch zum nachahmen zwingen.



Dein Glaube ist stark, aber ich sehe echt nicht, worauf er fußen sollte. Die Leute kaufen keine Autos, die durch Flussbetten fahren können. Der Touareg (der dafür auch eine günstige Fuhrt braucht) ist mittlerweile ein Außenseiter und seine ursprüngliche Werbung richtete sich auch gar nicht an den heutigen Massenmarkt. Die meisten "SUVs" kapitulieren schon vor einem durchschnittlichen Feldweg nach leichtem Regen und sind tatsächlich reine "Stadt Geländewagen". Sie werden passenderweise mit Szenen beworben, die ein Smart problemlos bewältigen würde. Und sie werden gekauft, weil sie "geil aussehen", man "sich in was anderem nicht sicher fühlt" und sie "eine hohe Sitzposition mit leichtem Einstieg bieten". (Alles Zitate von SUV-Käufern, und zwar die, die ich am häufigsten höre. Meine Meinung dazu kann ich mir wohl sparen...)
Andere Player sollen das ändern, weil sie "das Spielchen nicht mehr mitmachen"? Erstens ist die Hälfte dieser Punkte gar nicht Teil des Marketings und zweitestens haben die Erfinder dieses Spielchen sich damit gegen Konkurrenten durchgesetzt, die nicht mit Autos-die-durch-Flussbetten-fahren geworben haben. Jetzt soll nicht-mit-Autos-werben-die-durch-Flussbetten-fahren das neue Erfolgsrezept gegen DEN Trend der letzten 10 Jahre sein? Das wär schon ein merkwürdiger Zufall.



> Und aktuell sind die erfolgreichsten Elektroautos Kleinwagen, die in die Gewichtsklasse der leichtesten Golf-Modelle (~1200-1300Kg) fallen (zw. bei globaler Betrachtung noch deutlich darunter).
> 
> Top 20 – Das sind die erfolgreichsten Elektroautos



Platz 1: 1,6-1,8 t
Platz 2: 1,0 t, aber weils ein Billigprodukt für den chinesichen Markt ist
Platz 3: 1,6-1,7 t
Platz 4: ist gar kein Batterieauto, sondern ein Plug-In-Hybrid. (der 1,7 t wiegt und nur in China sowie in geringen Stückzahlen in SA verkauft wird)
Platz 5: 2,0-2,3 t
Platz 6: 1,5 t, China only
Platz 7: 1,2 t, China only
Platz 8: Noch ein Plug-In, diesmal gut 1,5 t
Platz 9: 2,3 bis 2,5 t (!)
Platz 10: 1,1 t, soweit ich erkennen kann ebenfalls auf China beschränkt

Sorry, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie du auf deine Zahlen kommst. Aber die in der Liste genannten sind im Schnitt definitiv schwerer als 1,3 t und wenn man sich auf die beschränkt, die heute von der europäischen Kundschaft angenommen werden, dann liegen sie sogar deutlich über 1,5 t. Genausogut könnte ich eine Liste mit Lotus, Donkervort & Co machen und behaupten, dass Verbrenner weniger als eine Tonne wiegen.

(mit 1,3 Tonnen gemäß Hersteller bekommst du übrigens einen 1,5 l Golf mit 216 km/h Topspeed. Oder, wenn du die knapp 120 fährst, die mit der Hälfte der genannten E-Autos realistisch sind, locker 700 km Reichweite beim Benziner)



> Tesla Model 3: E-Auto stürmt Verkaufscharts in Europa



Auch hier ist kein einziges Auto erwähnt, das leichter oder kleiner als ein Golf wäre. Mag sein, dass der Tesla 3 genauso wenig Platz bietet, aber außen ist er größer als ein Passat 3B und schwerer als der schwerste 3G. Der letzte Audi S4 wäre vermutlich ein guter Vergleich, da ist dann auch die Klimabilanz eindeutig besser. Aber ob das noch das Kaufverhalten der breiten Masse wiederspiegel? Für Verbennerverhältnisse sind die Modell-3-Verkaufszahlen immer noch niedrig und das obwohl sie nach jahrelanger Wartezeit reichlich Mitnahmeeffekte beinhalten.



> Ich habe nie von einem kompletten Gesinnungswandel gesprochen, der sämtliche Autofahrer in den nächsten Jahren auf elektrische Kleinstwagen umsteigen läßt. Nicht mal ansatzweise. Ich habe verdeutlichen wollen, dass die Entwicklung in diese Richtung, egal wie groß oder klein sie ist, nicht unmöglich - und ein Stück weit sogar wahrscheinlich - ist, und daher auch berücksichtigt werden sollte, wenn man über die zukünftige Mobilität diskutieren will. Denn das Umdenken wird mMn in einem gewissen Rahmen kommen (eben weil es heute schon da ist/anfängt), und wird dann auch einen entsprechenden Einfluss haben. Wie sich das am Ende entwickeln wird ist eben Spekulation.^^



Hoffen wir, dass du recht hast. Ich sehe, abgesehen von den reinen Modeschwüngen die sich jeglicher Logik entziehen, aber aktuell keinen Anlass. Und vor allem sehe ich nicht, wie E-Autos dazu beitragen sollen respektive warum er mit Verbrenner nicht genauso (un)möglich wäre. Das bisherige E-Auto-Angebot mag aus technischen Gründen ein paar positive Aspekte beinhalten, die von Batterieautokäufern auch geschätzt werden. Aber das ist ein Selektierungseffekt: Es kaufen nicht mehr Leute relativ enge, aerodynamische oder kurze, etwas-weniger-stadt-untaugliche Fahrezeuge, weil sie von den Batterieautoherstellern auf die Idee gebracht wurden. Sondern die, die schon immer offen für sowas waren, kaufen in angemessenen Zahlen auch ein paar Batterieautos. Und all diejenigen, die einen SUV mit 250 über die Autobahn scheuchen wollen, kaufen eben kein Batterieauto, weil ihnen bislang keins angeboten wurde. Ergebnis: Batterieauto-Käufer scheinen relativ vernünftig zu sein, dabei ist es eigentlich eher umgekehrt - relativ Vernünftige werden etwas häufiger zu Batterieautokäufer.
Wenn der Thread lange genug lebt, können wir ja in 6-12 Monaten mal die Verkaufszahlen von Audi Etron und Tesla S vergleichen. Ich befürchte, die werden sehr zugunsten von Ingolstadt ausfallen, sobald die Lieferbarkeit gegeben ist.



> Siehe zb. die weiter vorne erwähnten 200.000kWh jährlicher Stromverbrauch einer Tankstelle. Sind wenigstens die in deiner Klimabilanz drinnen?



Gibts zu den 200000 kWh eigentlich eine Primärquelle? Ich finde nur anekdotenhafte Zitate und stelle es mir ganz schön aufwendig vor, den Stromverbrauch sämtlicher Tankstellen Deutschlands für eine allumfassende Analyse zusammenzutragen, wie du sie so zu schätzen weißt.
Wie dem auch sei: Im deutschen Strommix wären das rund 92 Tonnen CO2. Rund 14500 Tankstellen in Deutschland erzeugen zusammen also rund 1,3 Millionen Tonnen CO2 durch ihren Stromverbrauch, vorausgesetzt die von dir genannte Zahl spiegelt den Durschchnitt wieder. Gleichzeitig verkaufen sie Sprit für die Emission von rund 160 Millionen Tonnen CO2 durch den Straßenverkehr (adiere ich Benzin, PKW- und LKW-Diesel auf sollten es sogar eher 190 Millionen sein). Ob der Stromverbrauch der Tanken schon mit drin ist oder nicht macht also einen Unterschied von satten 7 bis 8 Promille!  !Sensation!!11elf
Und dabei ist schon mit eingerechnet, dass eine moderne Tankstelle im wesentlichen ein beleuchteter Parkplatz mit Supermarkt ist. Funktionen, die 1:1 weiterhin Strom fressen, auch wenn man statt Zapf- Ladesäulen aufstellt. Das eigentliche Tanken dürfte weniger als 0,1 Prozent zum Gesamtverbrauch der Verbenner hinzufügen, falls es noch nicht mit eingerechnet sein sollte.



> Wie viele Elektroautos könnten mit dem Verbrauch von den aktuell ca. 15.000 Tankstellen betankt werden? Sagen wir mal durch Einsparungen sind es nur 150.000kWh im Jahr, mal 15.000 Tankstellen = 2.250.000.000kWh. Bei großzügigen 35kWh/100KM (da die meisten E-Autos sparsamere Kleinwagen sind dürfte der reale Durchschnittsverbrauch deutlich geringer ausfallen) würde das für ca. 6,5 Milliarden Kilometer rein elektrisch gefahrene Strecke reichen. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sind das ungefähr 450.000 stattliche (35kWh/100KM!) PKWs die 15.000KM im Jahr fahren.



Wenn ich 2250 Millionen durch 35 teile, erhalte ich 64 Millionen nicht 6,5 Milliarden. Reicht also noch für etwas weniger stattliche 4000 PKW gemäß dieser Rechnung. Ich würde auch 6000 akzeptieren, denn 20-25 kWh/100 km sind im Jahresmittel mit heutiger Technik durchaus erreichbar, solange das Nutzungsprofil zu den Fahrleistungen eines Batterieautos passt.
Verglichen mit 57000000  zugelassenen KFZ ist das nicht gerade viel und du musst noch den Bau von 15000 Spätis sowie einer undefinierten Zahl beleuchteter Ladesäulenparkplätze (Sicherheit&Nacht&so) abziehen.

Für Leute, die die Tankzeiten eines E-Autos akzeptieren, könnten wir alternativ auch wieder Handpumpen mit 0 kWh Verbrauch einführen 



> Außerdem: Tesla will die Produktion Ende 2019 auf 100% erneuerbare Energien umgestellt haben. Andere Autobauer haben dies zumindest für ihre E-Autos in Teilen ja auch schon, bzw. sind dabei. Außerdem:
> 
> Und das Thema Akku-Recycling hat Elon sich ja auch auch länger auf die Agende geschrieben. Die Zeit arbeitet also immer mehr für die Klimabilanz der Elektroautos, und gegen den stinkenden Verbrenner.



Ich sag nicht, dass Tesla sich keine Mühe gibt. Aber solange die restliche Industrie den dann um so billigeren Kohlestrom nimmt und ich Tesla deswegen auch noch einen saftigen Zuschuss über EEG zahle, hat die Sache einen Beigeschmack. Nur zur Erinnerung: Industriekunden -und dazu dürfte auch Tesla zählen- kaufen Strom mittlerweile für unter 5 Cent pro kWh ein, während Privatkunden die Differenz zwischen diesem Preis und den EE-Gestehungskosten mit 6 Cent pro durch sie verbrauchte kWh subventionieren. An die (kurze) Schlange vorm Ausgabeschalter für Heiligenscheine kann Musk sich gerne anstellen, sobald er von Strom aus selbst gebauten und finanzierten Kraftwerken spricht. Ansonsten ist er "nur" besser als der Abschaum.

Übrigens hat man in Deutschland bislang 69 Möglichkeiten, bei Tesla zu tanken. Willst du mal eine solide Studie zusammenrechnen, wieviel Umwege der Tesla-Fahrer mit seiner max. 300 km Kiste da zusätzlich fahren muss, verglichen mit einem 14500 Standorte Verbrenner und wieviel er dann während der Wartezeit zusätzlich an Energieverbrauch in einer zusätzlich zu schaffenden Aufenhaltsmöglichkeit verursacht?


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

Ich kann Kuhprahs Ansatz absolut nachvollziehen und versuche es ehrlich gesagt ähnlich. Für echten Verzicht vielleicht zu gemütlich aber eben im Zweifelsfall die "gesündere" Alternative wählen. Z.B. Ökostrom für den Preis gebucht den die Stadtwerke eh für die Normalversorgung aufriefen und neuerdings E-Bike zur Arbeit weil es auch einfach Spaß macht. E-Auto wird nach wie vor nur mit Interesse verfolgt weil eben 1. der Nutzen nicht klar und 2. der gewünschte Ausbau noch nicht existiert.
Solang man sich selbst darüber im Klaren ist dass man damit kein Heiliger wird imo immernoch besser als nichts. Den großen Hauruck Moment werden wir Gesellschaftlich wohl eh nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. April 2019)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz... du kannst im Grunde an jeder Steckdose laden. Schnellladen geht mit dem Model 3 an den eigenen Stationen oder Tausenden anderen CCS Stationen. Und Model S und X können derzeit nur an den eigenen Stationen mit DC Mid schnell laden. Außer mit Adapter an allen Chademo Stationen. Auch etliche. Dort halt nur mit 50kW. Und Mitze des Jahres bekommen auch die nen Adapter für CCS. Leistung wohl irgendwas zwischen 100 und X kW. Das is noch nedd bekannt gegeben. Damit biete damit flexibler als alle anderen am Markt. Vor allem in D. Dort ist das Kartensystem, Abrechnungen etc. ne einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2019)

Meinst du meine Antwort an Inu.Id?
Ich sprach von "bei Tesla laden", weil Inu auf den von Tesla weiterverkauften Ökostrom hinwies, nicht von "einen Tesla laden". Das kann man natürlich auch woanders, auch wenn noch lange nicht an allen Start- und Zielorten geschweige denn schnell genug dazwischen, weswegen er für mich weiterhin keine Option ist.


@Olstyle:
Ökostrom, Ökogas, private Flugreisen allenfalls alle paar Jahre, Autofahrten privat minimieren und noch ein Bißchen auf den Verbrauch im Haushalt achten - damit geht schon eine ganze Menge, aber viele Leute empfinden es als Belastung respektive sind nicht bereit, die Kosten zu tragen. Deswegen bin ich auch immer so kritisch, wenn eine Technik mit geringem Potential aber hohen Kosten (wie z.B. Batterieautos) so hochgelobt wird: Die wird sowohl von Privatleuten als auch Politikern gegengerechnet und dafür bleiben andere Maßnahmen aus. So wird aus einem kleinen Vorteil schnell ein dicker fetter Nachteil. Für den Aufpreis eines Batterieautos kann man z.B. einiges an Gebäude sanieren. Die Reichweitennachteile machen auf längeren Strecken mehr Ärger, als gelentlicher Regen auf dem Fahrrad oder mehr NPV-Nutzung. Ehe sich also einer hinstellt und sagt "Ich kauf nen Tesla, dann ist das Klima gerettet" würde ich sagen: Bloß nicht! Bleib bei deinem Mustang! Aber mach verdammt nochmal alles andere, da hat das Klima 10mal mehr von.


----------



## INU.ID (13. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts zu den 200000 kWh eigentlich eine Primärquelle?


Nur die Angaben von Aral, die mittlerweile aber (zumindest temporär? heute morgen jedenfalls) offline sind. Bei uns im Ort haben wir übrigens 3 Tankstellen, und die Aral-Tankstelle ist die mit Abstand kleinste von allen (von der Ladenfläche, nicht den Säulen), und auch die einzige Tanke die nicht durchgehend geöffnet hat.


> Wenn ich 2250 Millionen durch 35 teile, erhalte ich 64 Millionen nicht 6,5 Milliarden.


Wenn du 2250 Millionen kWh durch 35kWh teilst, dann kommst du auf (35kWh Verbrauch für 100KM) 64 Millionen mal 100KM = 64.000.000 x 100=6,4 Milliarden Kilometer. Oder einfacher, pro kWh kommst du in dem Rechenbeispiel ~3KM weit, also kannst du auch 2250 Millionen mit 3 multiplizieren.

btw: Tatsaechlicher Verbrauch: Tesla Model S 100D im Test

Die 35kWh sind als Durchschnittswert also auch definitiv nicht zu optimistisch gerechnet (im Gegenteil). Selbst wenn man den Verbrauch der ~15.000 Tankstellen in der Kalkulation noch etwas weiter reduziert, und den sportlichen Verbrauch des Elektroautos von 35kWh beibehält (den man auch locker auf immer noch realistische 25kWh reduzieren könnte), sind das immer noch verdammt viele Elektroauto-Kilometer.



> Rekordwert bei der  Anzahl in Deutschland zugelassener Elektroautos – am 1. Januar 2019 hat  der Bestand an Stromern auf deutschen Straßen rund* 83.200* Fahrzeuge  betragen


Quelle: Elektroautos in Deutschland bis 2019 | Statistik

Gehen wir der Einfachheit halber von aktuell 100.000 Elektroautos aus, dann entsprechen die 6 Milliarden Kilometer : 100.000 E-Autos = pro Elektroauto 60.000KM im Jahr Jahr. Oder bei einem doppelt so hohen Bestand von 200.000 Fahrzeugen sind es immer noch 30.000KM im Jahr... ^^


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

Ich kenne genau einen Menschen der wirklich versucht hat für sich fertig zu rechnen was sinnvoll ist und sein Ergebnis in Fahrzeugen war ein Twike für Alltagsstrecken und ein Audi A2 3l für die Langstrecke. Und das Twike im tiefsten Winter gar mit Diesel geheizt.
PNV dagegen ist halt oft doch ein größerer Einschnitt in die Tagesplanung den nicht jeder Bereit ist hinzunehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2019)

Um die Lücke zwischen Bus und Taxi zu schließen, könnte dieser neue Service den Verzicht zumindest des Zweiwagens ermöglichen:
Volkswagen-Tochter Moia startet in Hamburg - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich bin eben mal eine Runde mit gefahren, ist wirklich komfortabel und bringt mich im Fall des Falles schnell und pünktlich zum Bahnhof.



Olstyle schrieb:


> ..... und ein Audi A2 3l für die Langstrecke. ....


Das es davon keinen Nachfolger gibt, ärgert mich wirklich. Den mit Gasmotor und man hätte ein ziemlich umweltbewusstes Fahrzeug.  VW wird 2025 den Markt mit Elektrofahrzeugen fluten. Bis dahin steht hoffentlich auch das Batteriewerk in Braunschweig. Dann muss meine 13 Jahre alte Gurke, ein minimalistisches 4l Fahrzeug noch bis dahin halten. Die Karosserie ist vollverzinkt, das sollte klappen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

Ich warte auch seit einem Jahrzehnt dass der in Serie geht:
Elektro-Roller: BMW faehrt zurueck in die Zukunft | ZEIT ONLINE
Das Benzinmodell hat mein Vater nach wie vor. Technisch sinnvoll und gute Marktchancen sind leider nicht immer das Selbe. Hier kann die Politik aber eingreifen. Aber statt E-Roller auf der Straße zu unterstützen macht man nun die Tretroller stark und lässt sie trotz aller Bedenken auf die Gehwege. Ein einfacher Anreize wäre E-Roller bis 55km/h (statt der 45km/h bei Benzin) für Führerschein AM freizugeben, DAS wäre imo ein guter Mittelweg in der Batteriefahrzeug Diskussion.


----------



## INU.ID (13. April 2019)

Um noch mal auf die 1,5kWh Strom für die Erzeugung von 1L  Treibstoff zurückzukommen. Wenn diese Angabe des Department of Energy  noch zutreffend ist:


> Im Jahr 2010  verbrauchten die in Deutschland zugelassenen Pkw mit Dieselantrieb  durchschnittlich rund 6,8 Liter Kraftstoff je 100 Kilometer. Die Pkw mit  Ottomotor verbrauchten in diesem Jahr durchschnittlich 7,9 Liter Benzin  je 100 Kilometer.


Quelle: Durchschnittsverbrauch in Deutschland zugelassener Pkw | Statistik

Auch Verbrenner fahren mit Strom

Wie dem auch sei. Bei einem  Durchschnittsverbrauch von einfach mal angenommen 8L/100KM kommen noch  mal 12kWh/100KM dazu. Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, bei einem Verbrauch von  24kWh/100KM könnte man 50% des aktuellen Fahrzeugbestandes nur mit dem  Strom antreiben, der momentan schon bei der Treibstofferzeugung verbraucht wird.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich warte auch seit einem Jahrzehnt dass der in Serie geht:
> Elektro-Roller: BMW faehrt zurueck in die Zukunft | ZEIT ONLINE
> Das Benzinmodell hat mein Vater nach wie vor.



Und ich hätte gern diesen hier (als reines E-Auto, 50-80KM Reichweite würden mir auch reichen) für einen "normalen" Preis:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4sTW_tg7CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Sind hier nur Akedemiker unterwegs? Ihr seziert so akribisch die Texte und unterlegt alles mit Quellen... vorbildlich.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

@Inu: Das was du die wünscht IST das Twike (5).


----------



## Kuhprah (13. April 2019)

@Headcrash
Naja.. Stammtisch kann jeder. Und bringt die Sache nicht vorwärts


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> @Headcrash
> Naja.. Stammtisch kann jeder. Und bringt die Sache nicht vorwärts


Naja, wenn dann gehobener Stammtisch!


----------



## INU.ID (13. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Inu: Das was du die wünscht IST das Twike (5).



Bei Twike (ich hatte deinen Link oben nicht angeklickt) denke ich immer an dieses überdachte überteuerte Fahrrad/Liegerad mit Hilfsmotor (Twike 1) von 1996, aber nach deinem Beitrag hab ich gerade mal nach Twike 5 geschaut, und in der Tat, das Twike Model 5 sieht dem von mir verlinkten Volkswagen XL1 aus dem Jahr 2014 (bzw. als L1 von 2002) vom Prinzip her verdammt ähnlich - auch wenn die Pedale immer noch an Board sind. Allerdings ist der XL1 noch eine Spur mehr Auto.

Das Twike Model 5 werde ich auf alle Fälle mal im Auge behalten.  


Der Kewet Buddy ist übrigens auch ein interessantes Fahrzeug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder in neuer und Made in Germany der e.Go Life, dessen Produktion ja im März 2019 starten sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: e.GO Life – Wikipedia


Oder in "kultig" die wiederbelebte BMW-Isetta als Microlino:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Micro Mobility Systems – Wikipedia


Ich steh irgendwie total auf so kleine Elektroflitzer. 




Edit:

Made in Germany ab 15.900€ (bzw. 11.900€ mit "Elektro-Prämie"), und er sieht ja irgendwie doch schon verdammt schick aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2019)

Der e.Go nähert sich halt schon wieder 1t Gewicht, da wird es mit der Effizienz nicht mehr soo weit her sein.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. April 2019)

Gewicht spielt beim E-Auto keine grosse Rolle. Wenn die Rekuperation einigermassen funktioniert merkt man das kaum. Ich kann locker 350kg durch die Gegend fahren und merke nen Anstieg im Verbrauch von 170Wh/km auf 172Wh/km... Machst sowas bei nem Verbrenner merkst das deutlich. Nur gibt der nicht den Energieverbrauch pro km an sondern Liter pro 100km inkl. Rundungsdifferenzen. Würde man aber in nen Audi S6 nur nen 8l Tank einbauen würde man das merken


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und ich hätte gern diesen hier (als reines E-Auto, 50-80KM Reichweite würden mir auch reichen) für einen "normalen" Preis:





Olstyle schrieb:


> @Inu: Das was du die wünscht IST das Twike (5).



Ja nur die Preise gehen schon zu weit nach oben, deutlich zu weit. Bei nem Auto das wirklich nur 1l auf 100km verbraucht kann man schon fast sagen "Wen kümmern Akkus? Wir nehmen synthetischen Treibstoff!"
Auch das Twike 5 genial, aber ich gucke schon 3 Jahre nach Fortschritten und naja kaum was passiert. Außerdem ist es viel zu teuer, man kommt ja schon fast in die Preisregionen eines Model 3.
Ganz ehrlich für so ein Fahrzeug mit der Reichweite von etwa 100km müssen da <10k€ stehen sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## INU.ID (14. April 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> ... Verbrauch von 170Wh/km auf 172Wh/km...


Da ich in meinem Beispiel-Elektroauto oben großzügig einen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 35kWh/100KM bzw. ~330Wh pro Kilometer angegeben hatte, darf ich fragen mit welchem KFZ du auf ~170Wh/KM kommst? (evtl. hast du es auch schon weiter vorne erwähnt, nur ich habe es überlesen^^)

Ich hab hier ein paar interessante Angaben zu Tesla-Fahrzeugen gefunden: Klick (auch mal auf Charts oder Stats klicken). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist ja sogar deutlich "humaner" als ich geschätzt hatte. Tlw. <200Wh/KM bei den schweren Model S mit kleinerem Akku, bzw. ~213Wh beim [Allrad-] Model S mit 85kWh Akku.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es viel zu teuer, man kommt ja schon fast in die Preisregionen eines Model 3.
> Ganz ehrlich für so ein Fahrzeug mit der Reichweite von etwa 100km müssen da <10k€ stehen sonst wird das nichts.


Es ging hier ja um Klimabilanz und Effizienz. Der Endkundenpreis ist dafür vollkommen egal (und kann in Teilen durch Steuern gesteuert werden).
Man muss sich halt bewusst machen dass so ein Ding auch dann noch sinnvoll ist wenn man für den selben Preis einen Nissan Leaf bekommen könnte. Eben weil es den Stadtverkehr auch problemlos bewältigt aber dabei "umweltfreundlicher"/effizienter ist. Und die Effizienz wiederum spürst du langfristig im Geldbeutel, dieses Mal aber positiv.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2019)

Ja schön, aber so viel würde ich auch nicht in ein Auto investieren


----------



## Kuhprah (14. April 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Da ich in meinem Beispiel-Elektroauto oben großzügig einen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 35kWh/100KM bzw. ~330Wh pro Kilometer angegeben hatte, darf ich fragen mit welchem KFZ du auf ~170Wh/KM kommst? (evtl. hast du es auch schon weiter vorne erwähnt, nur ich habe es überlesen^^)



Ist ein Tesla Model S 100D. Also die schwerste Variante mit inkl. mir gut 2.6t Gesamtgewicht. kurze Erklärung zu den Werten in meinem Fahrprofil. Ich fahre sehr viel Kurzstrecke (11km eine Strecke) was vor allem im Winter dazu führt dass der Verbrauch recht hoch geht da ja immer erst mal geheizt werden muss. Ansonsten fahre ich was erlaubt ist in der CH und in Deutschland wenn ich auf die Langstrecke gehe zwischen 120 und 140. Meist aber lieber 10km/h langsamer und dafür konstant als ständig Gas geben und wieder bremsen. Das bringt zeitmässig nämlich gar nichts, macht nur gestresst und erhöht den Verbrauch. Was aber nicht heisst dass ich nicht hin und wieder wenn ich Bock drauf hab auch mal Gas geb... Man kann auch mal längere Zeit mit 180 bis 240 unterwegs sein... aber Spass ist halt was anderes da der Verkehr in 99% sowas nicht zulässt in Parametern die ich für mich als sicher betrachte. Daher zu 99% mit Autopilot an und 120 - 140 mitschwimmen 
Wie du am Bild siehst bin ich im Gesamtschnitt auf 187Wh/km. (Trip B) Der Monatsschnitt (Trip A) liegt bei 169Wh/km. Bisher aber immer nur Kurzstrecke oder mal eben zum Einkaufscenter  Das letzte Mal geladen hab ich im Einkaufscenter (gratis  ) und bin seit dem nur Kurzstrecken unter 5km gefahren. Daher da jetzt die 191Wh/km. Was das in Benzin wäre.. keine Ahnung. Für ne 2,6t Limousine mit 525PS is es nicht so arg viel 

Meine Frau fährt ein Model X75D. Deren Werte hab ich nicht auswendig zur Hand aber ihr Langzeitschnitt liegt bei 214Wh/km  Wobei die fast nie in D unterwegs ist. Das haut bei mir halt etwas rein. Reale Reichweiten im Winter sind beim S100D wenn man will 450km und beim X75D rund 300km. Im Sommer kannst da noch mal 100km drauf packen. Reicht also dicke. Meine Blase is voll bevor der Akku leer ist  Und die Pinkelpause reicht fast immer um genug zu laden um weiter zu kommen. Der S100D lädt recht lange mit 118kW, eventuell an den neuen Standorten bald auch mit 130 - 140kW. Hoffe ich jedenfalls dass das Update auch für mich noch kommt 
Das entscheidende Kriterium ist halt da die gleichmässige Fahrweise. Ohne Tempolimit ist Deutschland hier halt in ne blöden Situation. Was da abgeht ist alternativen Antrieben nicht förderlich  Aber wie ich gerne sage, das ist ein einziges Land, das spielt im weltweiten Markt keine grosse Rolle mehr. Siehe Volvo die bereits anfangen das Tempo zu drosseln, Mercedes ECQ schafft auch nur noch 200... andere werden folgen. Das reduziert dann den Verbrauch und den CO2 Ausstoss zusätzlich. Und auch in der Produktion gibt's Vorteile wenn man Autos nur noch bis 180 konstruieren muss und nicht mehr für 250 oder mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur die Angaben von Aral, die mittlerweile aber (zumindest temporär? heute morgen jedenfalls) offline sind. Bei uns im Ort haben wir übrigens 3 Tankstellen, und die Aral-Tankstelle ist die mit Abstand kleinste von allen (von der Ladenfläche, nicht den Säulen), und auch die einzige Tanke die nicht durchgehend geöffnet hat.



Thx. Mit dem Zusatz "Aral" finde ich zumindest eine Auto-Bild-Meldung () die von 200 MWh "Durchschnitt" und 40 MWh Einsparpotential durch Umstellung LED-Beleuchtung spricht. Da sonst Leuchtstoffröhren mit ~doppeltem Verbrauch zum Einsatz kommen, sollten von den 200 MWh also 80 MWh allein auf die typische (Laden-) und Reklamebeleuchtung entfallen. Für den Lebensmitteleinzelhandel konnte ich mittlerweile einen Wert von rund 300 kWh/a*m² ermitteln, was bei konservativen 10*10 m Ladenfläche noch maximal 90 MWh/a übrig lässt, die irgendwas mit der Bereitstellung von Verbrennerkraftstoffen zu tun haben könnten.
(Kommt mir aber immer noch verdammt viel vor. Für 50 l braucht die durchschnittliche Zapfsäule auch ihre 2 min. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was für Pumpen da zum Einsatz kommen, aber bei geschätzen 2,5 Hebehöhe von der Oberfläche im Tank bis zum Einfüllstutzen entspricht das ungefähr der Leistung drei Laing D5 mit einem Stromverbrauch von zusammen 60 W oder 0,04 Wh/l. Bei 120 Milliarden Liter verteilt auf 14500 Tankstellen käme ich auf 331 kWh für die Treibstofförderung. Nicht auf 90000 kWh )



> Wenn du 2250 Millionen kWh durch 35kWh teilst, dann kommst du auf (35kWh Verbrauch für 100KM) 64 Millionen mal 100KM




Der Arsch, der "pro 100 km" eingeführt hat, stand bei mir schon immer auf einer Ebene mit "*k*g als Grundeinheit".




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich warte auch seit einem Jahrzehnt dass der in Serie geht:
> Elektro-Roller: BMW faehrt zurueck in die Zukunft | ZEIT ONLINE
> Das Benzinmodell hat mein Vater nach wie vor. Technisch sinnvoll und gute Marktchancen sind leider nicht immer das Selbe. Hier kann die Politik aber eingreifen. Aber statt E-Roller auf der Straße zu unterstützen macht man nun die Tretroller stark und lässt sie trotz aller Bedenken auf die Gehwege. Ein einfacher Anreize wäre E-Roller bis 55km/h (statt der 45km/h bei Benzin) für Führerschein AM freizugeben, DAS wäre imo ein guter Mittelweg in der Batteriefahrzeug Diskussion.



55 km/h wäre für alle Roller sinnvoll und dann (wenn gleichzeitig funktionierende Lärmvorschriften erlassen werden ) schon ein Riesenfortschritt für die Allemeinheit. Aber es ist auf europäischer Ebene, gerade im Mittelmeerraum, gewollt, dass diverse Eierfeilen nicht in die "50 km/h und mehr"-Klasse fallen. Da können die deutschen Politiker ausnahmsweise mal nichts für und es gibt wirklich dringendere Dinge, für die sie ihren EU-Einfluss nutzen können. Aber man könnte (und macht es z.B. in Österreich auch) A1-Fahrzeuge auch mit Führerschein B erlauben (zumindest für alte B und dreirädige A1 ist das bei uns schon der Fall) und schon hätten sämtliche Autofahrer Deutschlands die Möglichkeit, den Arbeitsweg mit einem viel kleineren aber vollwertigen Roller zurücklegen.

Daran, dass der C1 nicht mehr gebaut wird, ändert das aber nichts. Wirklich traurig, dass das durchaus gute Konzept ausgerechnet von dem Hersteller kam, zu dessen Image (und Preisen) es am schlechtesten passte. Für den A2 gilt ja ähnliches; der XL1 wiederum hätte optisch und preislich ins BMW-Programm gepasst 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei Twike (ich hatte deinen Link oben nicht angeklickt) denke ich immer an dieses überdachte überteuerte Fahrrad/Liegerad mit Hilfsmotor (Twike 1) von 1996, aber nach deinem Beitrag hab ich gerade mal nach Twike 5 geschaut, und in der Tat, das Twike Model 5 sieht dem von mir verlinkten Volkswagen XL1 aus dem Jahr 2014 (bzw. als L1 von 2002) vom Prinzip her verdammt ähnlich - auch wenn die Pedale immer noch an Board sind. Allerdings ist der XL1 noch eine Spur mehr Auto.



Ein Problem bei Twike & Co ist weiterhin, dass die kleinen Hersteller keine Möglichkeiten für ausgereifte Sicherheitskonzepte haben und auf jegliche Dämmung verzichten. So werden sie vorläufig nicht als vollwertiges Auto akzeptiert werden und müssen außerdem auf Kleinserienlücken in der Zulassungsordnung achten - der 5er ist jetzt schon ausverkauft.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gewicht spielt beim E-Auto keine grosse Rolle. Wenn die Rekuperation einigermassen funktioniert merkt man das kaum. Ich kann locker 350kg durch die Gegend fahren und merke nen Anstieg im Verbrauch von 170Wh/km auf 172Wh/km... Machst sowas bei nem Verbrenner merkst das deutlich. Nur gibt der nicht den Energieverbrauch pro km an sondern Liter pro 100km inkl. Rundungsdifferenzen. Würde man aber in nen Audi S6 nur nen 8l Tank einbauen würde man das merken



Auf der Langstrecke merke ich bei Verbrennern kaum was davon. In der Regel verbrauche ich auf Urlausbfahrten mit voller Kiste sogar 0,1-0,2 l weniger als im sonstigen Autobahndurchschnitt, aber das kann genausogut an den höheren Temperaturen wie an der geringeren Bodenfreiheit liegen . Nur in der Stadt, wo man viele Beschleuingungsvorgänge hat, hauen auch 300 kg extra bei Verbrennern richtig rein. Aber in der Stadt ist auch für große, schwerere E-Autos kein Platz. Allgemein sind 300 kg Mehrgewicht für ein großes E-Auto aber auch schon sehr niedrig angesetzt. Der kleinste Benziner-Golf ist von den Fahrleistungen in etwas mit dem E-Golf vergleichbar (Tick weniger Beschleunigung, deutliches Stück mehr Höchstgeschwindigkeit), wiegt aber 400 kg weniger. Bei einem Batterieauto mit nenneswerter Reichweite (die beim E-Golf ja eher nicht gegeben ist) reden wir eher von 600 bis 800 kg Mehrgewicht. Die guten Modelle kompensieren das teilweise durch mehr Leichtbau und/oder weniger Ausstattung, sodass sie im Vergleich zu Verbrennern gleicher Größe auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so schlecht dastehen. Aber wäre man Bereit, den gleichen Aufwand auch bei einem Benziner zu bezahlen, käme man auf die gleichen Zahlen. Dann sind es nicht mehr 300 kg Zuladung im einem 1,5 Tonner (+20%, merkt man kaum), sondern 1,8 t statt 1,2 t in der gehobenen Mittelklasse. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer und für einen vollen Reichweitenausgleich bräuchten auch die heutigen Batterieautos noch einmal 300 kg mehr Zellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thx.


Hier mal eine Betrachtung dazu, es gibt keine Antworten, weil wir die genauen Daten nicht kennen´, aber im großen Ganzen kommt man etwas weiter, z.B. mit Aussagen wie diesen. Offen bleibt dann halt, ob Strom, Prozesswärme oder direkt fossile Energie. Aber immerhin, es kommen ein paar nette Quellen. "Wahrheitsgehalt" wie immer hinterfragbar.

Kernsatz ist dieser: „_Für jeden Liter Benzin, den eine Raffinerie erzeugt, verbraucht sie ca. 1,6 kWh Energie._“
Wieviel Strom braucht Sprit wirklich? - Allgemeine Themen - Elektroauto Forum


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2019)

Ja und weiter unten kommt man auf etwa 0,6kw/h. Beeindruckend viel, aber genug um zu schockieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2019)

Und die nächste Sau, klingt auch interessant für Mininmalfahrzeuge. Reichweitenverlängerung durch Brennstoffzelle, das wäre auch für Elektroautos ein Ansatz, wenn man mal längere Strecken fahren will.

*Das Pedelec bekommt eine Brennstoffzelle*
_Das Mainzer Startup Conodrive hat einen Elektro-Nachrüstsatz für  Fahrräder entwickelt. Forscher vom Fraunhofer ISE in Freiburg haben den  Antrieb mit einer Brennstoffzelle ausgestattet.
Das gesamte System ist etwa 35 x 15 x 5 cm groß und wiegt inklusive der  Wasserstoffkartuschen 3,3 kg. Die Brennstoffzellen liefern im  Nennbetrieb eine Leistung von rund 70 Watt und laden einen Akku nach.  Der liefert wie bei Pedelecs üblich 250 Watt an den Motor. Der  Netto-Energieinhalt einer Betankung liegt nach Angaben der Forscher bei  etwa 270 Wattstunden._

LiteFCBike: Das Pedelec bekommt eine Brennstoffzelle - Golem.de


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2019)

Noch ist das Ding schwächer als ein LiPo-Akku...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Betrachtung dazu, es gibt keine Antworten, weil wir die genauen Daten nicht kennen´, aber im großen Ganzen kommt man etwas weiter, z.B. mit Aussagen wie diesen. Offen bleibt dann halt, ob Strom, Prozesswärme oder direkt fossile Energie. Aber immerhin, es kommen ein paar nette Quellen. "Wahrheitsgehalt" wie immer hinterfragbar.
> 
> Kernsatz ist dieser: „_Für jeden Liter Benzin, den eine Raffinerie erzeugt, verbraucht sie ca. 1,6 kWh Energie._“
> Wieviel Strom braucht Sprit wirklich? - Allgemeine Themen - Elektroauto Forum



Scheint wirklich eine recht strittige Frage mit sehr mangelhafter Datengrundlage zu sein...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die nächste Sau, klingt auch interessant für Mininmalfahrzeuge. Reichweitenverlängerung durch Brennstoffzelle, das wäre auch für Elektroautos ein Ansatz, wenn man mal längere Strecken fahren will.
> 
> *Das Pedelec bekommt eine Brennstoffzelle*
> _Das Mainzer Startup Conodrive hat einen Elektro-Nachrüstsatz für  Fahrräder entwickelt. Forscher vom Fraunhofer ISE in Freiburg haben den  Antrieb mit einer Brennstoffzelle ausgestattet.
> ...



Vollkommener Schwachsinn für Fahrräder. (und DIE Umsetzung um so mehr)
Aber Hauptsache mal was gebastelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vollkommener Schwachsinn für Fahrräder. (und DIE Umsetzung um so mehr)
> Aber Hauptsache mal was gebastelt.


Du bist immer so hart in den Bewertungen. Es sind erste Versuche. Ich hätte versucht, Methan einzusetzen. Aber gut, so ist es Spielzeug


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2019)

Ein lustig Spielzeug vielleicht, aber wenn das Ding mehr wiegt und weniger Leistet als die Akkus der ersten E-Bike Generation (welche mittlerweile auch 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat) dann muss man das ja nicht großartig finden.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. April 2019)

Und vor allem ist es ja so bezahlbar... die sollen den Wasserstoff für alles unter 18t Gesamtgewicht bleiben lassen. Für die grossen H2 Antriebe, für kleines die Batterie....Aber hört bitte auf mit dem Hybridzeugs.. das is für nix


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2019)

Die Grenze "groß" zu "klein" kann durchaus schon beim Auto liegen. Für Fahrräder und Roller aber ist alleine schon der Platzaufwand mit Tank+Zelle+Zwischenspeicher zu groß.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2019)

Noch mal was bzgl. Haltbarkeit:



> Tesla verspricht Käufern des Mittelklasse-Elektroautos Model 3 einen Pkw mit einer überaus hohen Haltbarkeit. Die Antriebseinheit und die Karosserie seien “wie bei einem gewerblichen Lkw” für den Betrieb von einer Million Meilen – knapp 1,61 Millionen Kilometer – ausgelegt, so Firmenchef Elon Musk auf Twitter.  Die beim Model 3 innerhalb des Batteriepakets eingesetzten Module mit jeweils Hunderten einzelnen Batteriezellen “sollten 300.000 bis 500.000 Meilen (1500 Zyklen) halten”, so Musk weiter. Müssen die insgesamt vier Module später ausgetauscht werden, sei dies für umgerechnet etwa 4400 bis 6200 Euro möglich.


Wobei die Frage jetzt ist, 4400-6200€ Stand heute? Dann würde sich der Preis in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren ja noch mal deutlich reduzieren.


> Dass die Technik des Model 3 überaus robust ist, hatte Tesla bereits  letzten Oktober bekräftigt. Als Beleg veröffentlichte der  Elektroautobauer damals Bilder eines ausgiebig genutzten Antriebs. Die gezeigten Getriebeteile hätten  eine Million Meilen abgespult und seien gut in Schuss, dies gelte auch  für den Elektromotor.



Quelle: Tesla: Technik des Model 3 haelt Hunderttausende Kilometer - ecomento.de



> Nun haben die Kalifornier Bilder eines ausgiebig genutzten Model-3-Antriebs präsentiert. Die auf _Twitter_ gezeigten Getriebeteile haben laut Tesla eine Million Meilen abgespult – also knapp *1,6 Million Kilometer*.
> ...
> Firmenchef Elon Musk twitterte ergänzend, dass neben dem Getriebe auch der Motor in “gutem Zustand” sei und unterstrich: “Designt für höchste Beständigkeit”. Musk hatte bereits 2015 erklärt: “Im Prinzip streben wir Antriebseinheiten an, die sich niemals abnutzen.”


Quelle:Tesla zeigt Model-3-Antrieb nach 1 Mio. Meilen Gebrauch > Teslamag.de


Und hier ein paar Kilometerkönige aus dem deutschen Forum "Tesla-Fahrer und Freunde":





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Kilometer-Koenig im Forum • TFF Forum - Tesla Fahrer & Freunde

Bitte bedenkt, dass die ausgetauschten Teile afaik alle unter die Garantie gefallen sind (= keine Kosten), und zb. bei der DU (Drive-Unit) in der Regel ein Lager Geräusche verursacht, welches eigentlich nur ein paar €uro kostet (und auch nur wegen dem "leisen" Surren/Pfeifen getauscht wird, nicht weil die DU defekt ist).


Auch interessant: 643.738 Kilometer in Teslas Elektroauto-Limousine Model S - ecomento.de


> Das Startup schätzt, dass über 90 Prozent der abgespulten Kilometer mit Teslas Fahrerassistenzsystem Autopilot zurückgelegt wurden.
> ...
> Der bei Elektroautos übliche Kapazitätsverlust der Batterie fällt  beim eHawk wie folgt aus: Der erste Speicher mit 312.213 Kilometern  Laufzeit wies nach regelmäßiger Nutzung von Teslas  Supercharger-Schnellladenetz knapp sechs Prozent weniger Leistung auf.  Geladen wurde laut Tesloop stets auf 95 bis 100 Prozent – der Hersteller  empfiehlt 90 bis 95 Prozent. Bei dem zweiten, fehlerhaften Akku kam es  zwischen 312.213 und 512.427 Kilometern zu einer Minderleistung von rund  22 Prozent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2019)

Viele Kilometer in kurzer Zeit sind kein Kunststück. Die spult jeder Vertreterdiesel auch ab. Zudem ist der Motorschaden nicht der typische Defekt eines Verbrenners sondern das alternde Fahrwerk wird irgendwann wirtschaftlich unrentabel zu reparieren. Da geht es einem E-Auto aber nicht besser.
[So oder so ähnlich haben das Ruyven und ich auch pro E-Auto Thread erst X Mal geschrieben und nie ein Gegenargument gehört]

Große Garantien sind imo eine rein kaufmännische Leistung, die habe bei Vor/Nachteilen der Technik nichts zu suchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist immer so hart in den Bewertungen. Es sind erste Versuche. Ich hätte versucht, Methan einzusetzen. Aber gut, so ist es Spielzeug



Das Problem mit Methan ist, dass es keine brauchbare Brennstoffzelle gibt, die damit umgehen kann. Protonen durch eine elektronendichte Membran zu bekommen ist relativ leicht, Kohlenwasserstoffionen, selbst die einfachsten, quasi unmöglich. Es gibt Versuche mit Sauerstoffionen in Gegenrichtung, aber die sind riesig, unmobil und sie haben ein großes Effizienzproblem weil das Reaktionsprodukt auf der Treibstoff- und nicht der Oxidatorseite entsteht. Die meisten Methan-Brennstoffzellenanwendungen setzen afaik aus Reformatoren, die aus dem Methan Wasserstoff erzeugen. Ineffizient (wenn auch nicht so schlimm wie ein Verbrenner ohne KWK), aufwendiger und damit auch schwerer => nix für Fahrräder, nicht einmal für PKW. Und natürlich produziert der Reformator nur CO2 und Wärme, aber keinen Strom.

Meine Wertung hängt aber schlicht mit der Eigen-/Treibstoffbilanz (s.u.) zusammen und mit der Konstruktion als solches. Die Dauerleistung ist viel zu gering, um nenneswert etwas zum Vortrieb beizutragen und ein Großteil davon wird durch das Gewicht und vor allem den Reibrollenantrieb wieder aufgefressen. Sowas ist wortwörtlich Vorkriegstechnik. (Und ich mein nicht WW2.) Wenn das System dauerhaft 30 W auf die Achse bringen kann, ist das viel, aber das bedeutet weniger als 20% Erleichterung für den Fahrer. Und weniger als 10% für einen Fahrer der so zügig fährt, dass ihm eine Akkuladung nicht über den Tag reicht.

3-4x so groß und mit Kettenantrieb wäre es für Expeditionstouren vielleicht interessant gewesen.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und vor allem ist es ja so bezahlbar... die sollen den Wasserstoff für alles unter 18t Gesamtgewicht bleiben lassen. Für die grossen H2 Antriebe, für kleines die Batterie....Aber hört bitte auf mit dem Hybridzeugs.. das is für nix



Wasserstoff hat nichts mit Gewicht zu tun. Es gab voll funktionale Prototypen von Laptops mit Brennstoffzelle (sind nur am Preis und an den Luftsicherheitsbestimmungen gescheitert - ein 5000 € Notebook, dass der geneigte Manager nicht im Flugzeug mitnehmen kann? Unverkäuflich), die Technik lässt sich extrem gut skalieren. Aber sie lohnt sich nur, wenn benötigte Leistung und Abgabedauer im richtigen Verhältnis stehen. Wasserstoff ist ein guter Energieträger, vor allem gewichtsbezogen (Platz weniger - aber das wäre auf einem Fahrrad und auch in den meisten PKW kein Problem), aber zusätzlich brauchst du noch die Brennstoffzelle (die bei geringer Größe nur noch wenig Leistung abgibt) und eine Pufferbatterie (die z.B. für Rekuperation gewisse Größe haben muss). Dieses Gewicht und diesen Platzbedarf holst du gegenüber Li-Io nur wieder rein, wenn du ausreichend lange Strecken am Stück fährst. Die meisten H2-Autos prahlen mit 500-700 km, die Technik dafür braucht aber ähnlich viel Platz wie die eines gleich große Batterieautos mit 300-400 km Reichweite. (Direkter Vergleich schwer, da sich die real verfügbaren Autos recht stark unterscheiden.) Würde man ein 300-km-Reichweite-Brennstoffzellenauto bauen, wäre es gegebenenfalls schwerer und enger als ein Li-Io-Gegenstück. Als Vorteil bliebe "nur" das schnelle Nachtanken. Das lohnt sich bei PKW durchaus, praktikable >>1000 km pro Tag ohne Ladeinfrastruktur am Zielort werden Batterieautos so schnell nicht schaffen, das geht nur mit Wasserstoff. Aber niemand fährt mit einem Fahrrad 1000 km am Tag. Die wenigsten auch nur 100 km, viele weniger als 50 km. Dafür ist die Brennstoffzelle das schlechtere System und schnell tanken muss beim Fahrrad auch niemand, weil die Technik insgesamt klein genug ist, um den Akku einfach mitnehmen und in relativ kurzer Zeit an der nächsten Steckdose laden zu können.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Große Garantien sind imo eine rein kaufmännische Leistung, die habe bei Vor/Nachteilen der Technik nichts zu suchen.



Außerdem sind afaik viele der von Tesla bezahlten Reparaturen nicht auf Garantie, sondern auf Kulanz erfolgt. Und wenn man sich die Bilanz von Tesla sowie die eben erst wieder zurückgestrichenen Zukunftspläne (Ausbau Gigafab auf Eis gelegt, etc.), dann würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass heute gekaufte Autos in hohem Alter das gleiche Entgegenkommen erreichen. Tesla muss im Moment Vertrauen in die neue Technik schaffen und buttert fleißig rein, aber das hält nicht ewig. Ich hoffe, dass in ~4 Jahren mal jemand die Roadster der ersten Jahrgänge auf Altersschwächen untersucht und einen objektiven Bericht erstellt, was nach 1,5 Jahrzehnten solangsam für Mängel an Batterieautos auftreten (oder eben nicht) und wie realistisch 30+ Jahre Lebensdauer dann erscheinen. (Es sei denn, die ganzen Fahrer haben sich zwischenzeitlich die Upgrade-Akkus reinpacken lassen. Dann kann man das Bauteil natürlich nicht einschätzen. Aber ich bin mal aufs Fahrwerk bei denen gespannt, die tatsächlich >>150 Mm gefahren sind. Immerhin ist das Ding ein 1,2 Tonner mit der Technik eine 800-kg-Verbrenners; Tesla musste als Verstärkungen für 50% Überladung einplanen - oder es sein lassen.)


----------



## INU.ID (20. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Viele Kilometer in kurzer Zeit sind kein Kunststück. Die spult jeder  Vertreterdiesel auch ab.


Wer genau hat denn behauptet dass diese Laufleistung ein Kunststück wäre? Allerdings ist da teilweise ein enormer Materialeinsatz nötig, wenn Verbrenner solche Laufleistungen erreichen sollen - und sie in der Regel (aus vielerlei Gründen) am Ende doch nicht erreichen können.


> Zudem ist der Motorschaden nicht der typische  Defekt eines Verbrenners sondern das alternde Fahrwerk wird irgendwann  wirtschaftlich unrentabel zu reparieren.


Ist das so. Ein Fahrwerk kostet (gebraucht) ab ca. 50€, plus 50-100€ für den Einbau in einer freien Werkstatt. Ich fahre u.a. einen 21 Jahre alte Mittelklasse-Limousine mit 300.000KM. Da ich mir selbst nicht mehr die Finger ölig machen möchte, lasse ich ihn in einer Werkstatt warten. U.a. die komplette Radaufhängung (nicht das Fahrwerk! - da ist noch das Erste verbaut) wurde im Rahmen der letzten beiden TÜV-Untersuchungen erneuert. Die Ersatzteilpreise sind geschenkt (wenn man nicht in eine Vertragswerkstatt fährt), genau wie der Arbeitslohn in einer Freien.

Was dem Auto das Genick brechen würde, wie quasi jedem anderen (alten) PKW auch, wären (neben größeren Schweißarbeiten am Metallkleid, was in meinem Fall voll verzinkt ist) wirklich aufwändige Reparaturen, die viele Stunden in Anspruch nehmen, und deswegen [zu] hohe Kosten erzeugen würden. Und hier gibt es nur 2 mögliche Baugruppen, die einen solchen Defekt überhaupt haben könnten - und zwar die Elektrik (einen "verflixten" Fehler finden, teure Steuergeräte) und der nunmal sehr komplexe Antrieb. Schon ein Ölverlust durch einen defekte 10€  Simmerring/Wellendichtring, oder eine 35€ Kopfdichtung, können so viel Arbeitsaufwand bedeuten, dass der Verbrenner deswegen ausgemustert (an einen Bastler verkauft oder verschrottet) wird.

Denn was ich in quasi jedem E-Auto Thread schreibe, und worauf auch meine Beispiele bezogen waren:


> Da geht es einem E-Auto aber nicht besser.


Dass die Wartung und Instandhaltung eines Verbrenner-Antriebs, aufgrund  seines komplexeren Aufbaus/Funktionsprinzips, deutlich  aufwendiger, und damit auch deutlich teurer ist. Die meisten Autos kommen mit dem ersten Fahrwerk oder der ersten Radaufhängung auf den Schrott, aber nicht dem ersten Auspuff, oder dem ersten Zahriemen usw. Die primären Kosten eines Verbrenners entstehen durch Wartung und Reparatur des Antriebs, und eben nicht ein alterndes Fahrwerk.

VR6, oder auch die älteren 1.4 Motoren, Problem Steuerkettenlängung (im ungünstigsten Fall schon ab 100.000KM). Smart bis mindestens Baujahr 2007, durch überhöhten Verschleiß Motorausfall im Schnitt ab 110.000KM (fängt mit hohen Öl- und Leistungsverlust an, läuft nur noch auf 2 Zylindern usw). Man könnte hier eine durchaus sehr lange Liste an "unnatürlichen" Problemen aufstellen, die für enorme Kosten verantwortlich sind, und die nach 150 Jahren Verbrenner theoretisch gar nicht mehr auftreten dürften. Und dann hat man die sehr hohen Wartungskosten durch "normalen" Verschleiß, wie zb. ein Zahnriemenwechsel, noch gar nicht berücksichtigt. Was man allerdings sollte, wenn man über Akku-Kosten sinniert. Denn wenn ich auf der einen Seite an Treibstoff (Strom) und Wartung (Unterhalt usw) mehr spare, als ich am Ende für zb. einen evtl. nötigen Akkutausch bezahle, habe ich ja trotzdem noch Geld gespart.


> Große Garantien sind imo eine rein kaufmännische Leistung, die habe bei Vor/Nachteilen der Technik nichts zu suchen.


Ok, damit meinst du offensichtlich nicht mich, denn ich habe nirgends die Garantie als Vor- oder Nachteil irgendeiner Technik aufgezählt. Allerdings könnte man schon mal überlegen, warum man bei zb. Volkswagen Standard nur 2 Jahre Garantie (auf alles inkl. Motor usw) bekommt (auf die Karosse afaik 12 Jahre nur wenn voll verzinkt und 6 wenn nicht?), und bei zb. Tesla 4 Jahre, und darüber hinaus 8 Jahre auf Batterie und Antrieb (und 12 Jahre auf die Karosserie). 6 Jahre mehr beim E-Antrieb scheinen zumindest irgendein Hinweis zu sein...

Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe, aktuell ist das Durchschnittsalter eines PKW in Deutschland ungefähr 9,5 Jahre, und nach 16-18 Jahren wird das Fahrzeug (in erster Linie einfach nur weil es alt ist) ausgemustert. Also muß ein Traktionsakku aktuell ja eigentlich auch nur so lange halten, um "ein Autoleben lang" nicht ausgetauscht (und damit bzgl. Reparatur/Kosten kein Thema) geworden zu sein.



Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgu6mkKZwNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2019)

In meiner Formulierung war die Radaufhängung als Teil des "Fahrwerk" eingeschlossen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. April 2019)

Ein komplettes Fahrwerk für 100 €? Ich denke, da sollten wir spezifizieren, was genau damit gemeint ist. Federn, Stoßdämpfer, Spurstangen, Stabis, Radlager, Querlenker, Domlager, ggf. Domstrebe, Lenkung inkl. aller Lager und Buchsen. Wenn du das alles tauschen lässt, bist du nicht mehr im dreistelligen Bereich, egal welches Fahrzeug.
Ich kann als Fahrer eines mittlerweile 16 Jahre alten Autos sagen, dass das Fahrwerk auch bei mir der Haupt-Kostentreiber ist.
Es kommt allerdings stark auf den Fahrstil und noch stärker auf den Straßenzustand an. Mit letzterem bin ich in meiner Region leider nicht unbedingt gesegnet.


----------



## INU.ID (20. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mal aufs Fahrwerk bei denen gespannt, die tatsächlich  >>150 Mm gefahren sind. Immerhin ist das Ding ein 1,2 Tonner mit  der Technik eine 800-kg-Verbrenners; Tesla musste als Verstärkungen für  50% Überladung einplanen - oder es sein lassen


Dann beleg doch mal bitte, welche entscheidenden Teile des Roadster nicht für sein Gewicht ausgelegt sind? Mir ist bekannt, dass der ~60Kg Alu-Rahmen und viele andere Bauteile (aber eben lange nicht alle!) bei beiden Fahrzeugen identisch sind, aber welche Teile genau (bzw. nicht) entziehen sich leider meiner Kenntnis. Aber klar, es kann natürlich sein, dass das Fahrwerk oder die Bremsen des Roadsters nur für max. 800Kg ausgelegt sind, weil man damals die ~150€ pro Auto für passende Teile sparen wollte. Fahrwerk und Bremsen sind ja bekannt für ihre Irrelevanz bzgl. Laufleistung und Sicherheit. Wirklich blöd dass die Jungs von Tesla, Lotus und AC Propulsion (die ja zusammen den Roadster entwickelt haben) nicht so viel Ahnung bzgl. Autobau haben wie so manche "Hobby-Autobauer". 

Übrigens hat die Elise S2 ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 1170Kg (Zuladung 230Kg), und der Roadster von 1490Kg (Zuladung 175Kg), was eine Differenz von ~27% (und nicht 50%) bedeutet. Außerdem brauchst du nur mal im TTF-Forum reinzuschauen, der weiße 2009er Roadster von User Marius zb. hat (Stand 08/2018) fast 400.000KM gelaufen, beim Hans waren es schon 2015 über 450.000KM. Aber da der Roadster ein "Freizeitauto" und kein Alltagsauto ist, haben die meisten Fahrzeuge natürlich deutlich weniger gelaufen (5 der 8 aktuell auf Mobile.de angebotenen haben unter 50.000KM gelaufen). Aber klar, warten wir einfach noch mal 4 Jahre, und erwarten dann die Berichte von haufenweise ausfallenden Roadstern.


Olstyle schrieb:


> In meiner Formulierung war die Radaufhängung als Teil des "Fahrwerk" eingeschlossen.


Was  ja an der Sache nichts ändert, dass die Kosten relativ gering sind, und die  meisten mit dem ersten Satz auf den Schrott kommen. Mein Passat ist wie  gesagt 21 Jahre alt und hat 300.000KM gelaufen, was (bzgl. Alter und  Laufleistung) deutlich über dem Durchschnitt ist. Und die Querlenker wurden nicht gewechselt weil der TÜV es verlangte, sondern weil er auf erste Verschleißerscheinungen hingewiesen hatte. Ich hätte also auch so noch fahren können, aber "Fahrwerk" und Bremsen möchte ich immer 100% in Ordnung halten.^^



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Fahrwerk für 100 €? Ich denke,  da sollten wir spezifizieren, was genau damit gemeint ist.


Was  umgangssprachlich als "Fahrwerk" (siehe zb. Sportfahrwerk) bezeichnet wird. Also Stoßdämpfer und  Federn. Der Rest wird allgemein der (Rad-) Aufhängung zugesprochen. Und du solltest auch zwischen neu und gebraucht unterscheiden. Es ist nicht sinnvoll für einen sehr alten Wagen noch ein neues Fahrwerk einbauen zu lassen. Und wer es gut und noch günstiger will, der kann auch für wenig Geld einen brauchbaren "Schlachtwagen" kaufen, wenn er mehrere Ersatzteile für seinen "Alten" braucht.

Aber ja, ich kann auch mit einem alten 2500€ VW Phaeton mit Luftfahrwerk in die Vertragswerkstatt fahren, und alleine für neue Bremsen und ein neues Fahrwerk über 5-7000€ ausgeben.

Du fährst einen Verbrenner, korrekt? Darf ich fragen welchen bzw. wie viel gelaufen?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. April 2019)

Volvo V70 Benziner, Baujahr 2003 mit aktuell 264000 km. Federn und Dämpfer könnten tatsächlich noch die ersten sein. Der Rest ist aber leider öfter mal dran, vor allem die Spurstangenköpfe sind eine Schwachstelle.
Die Reparatur der Spurstangen letztes Jahr (inkl. äußere und innere Köpfe, sowie Axiallager und Einstellen der Spur) kam auf 500 € in einer freien Werkstatt. 
Ich versuche natürlich, nahezu alles selbst zu machen, aber es gibt immer Grenzen 
Das nächste wird der Auspuff sein (ist noch der erste), sowie der Klimakompressor, der außen an der Freilaufscheibe einen Lagerschaden hat, welcher sich bereits seit 2,5 Jahren akustisch bemerkbar macht. Aber auch der Kompressor selbst (wenn er läuft) klingt nicht mehr gut.

Das sind Dinge, die erst mit dem Alter kommen, unabhängig der gefahrenen km. Elektronikprobleme halten sich zum Glück bisher in Grenzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist das so. Ein Fahrwerk kostet (gebraucht) ab ca. 50€, plus 50-100€ für den Einbau in einer freien Werkstatt.




Dann hab ich mich gründlich übern Tisch ziehen lassen. Da kam mich (auch in ner freien Werkstatt, allerdings Neuteil) schon ein Achslenker deutlich teurer. Und die Aussicht, dass da noch 9 weitere auf Austausch warten und mindestens einer der Kugelköpfe jetzt schon fast trocken läuft, sind mit einer der Gründe dafür, dass ich das Ding langsam in Rente fahren will.



> Schon ein Ölverlust durch einen defekte 10€  Simmerring/Wellendichtring, oder eine 35€ Kopfdichtung, können so viel Arbeitsaufwand bedeuten, dass der Verbrenner deswegen ausgemustert (an einen Bastler verkauft oder verschrottet) wird.



Auch E-Antriebe wollen geschmiert und dementsprechend gedichtet werden. Die Kopfdichtung spart man ein und die Kolbenringe (wobei letztere afaik wirklich selten Probleme machen und erstere seit dem Wechsel auf Metall nur eine Frage der Konstruktion und von 50 Cent höheren oder niedrigeren Teilekosten sind), aber eine Antriebswelle aus einem geschmierten Bereich herausführen musst du bei jedem (größeren) Motor.



> Die meisten Autos kommen mit dem ersten Fahrwerk oder der ersten Radaufhängung auf den Schrott, aber nicht dem ersten Auspuff, oder dem ersten Zahriemen usw. Die primären Kosten eines Verbrenners entstehen durch Wartung und Reparatur des Antriebs, und eben nicht ein alterndes Fahrwerk.



Auspuff ist eine Frage der Materialwahl. Würde man ab Werk Edelstahl nehmen, kämen die Autos mit dem ersten auf den Schrott (oder eben nicht) und am Zahnriemen ist auch nur die mangelnde Zugänglichkeit teuer. Das sind Konstruktionsmängel, die vielen Gebrauchten Verbrennern das Genick brechen (nicht gerade zum Leidwesen der Neuwagenbauer), aber es sind keine Prinzipmängel. N klassischer Ami-V8 hat afaik nicht einmal einen Zahnriemen. 
Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Autobauer bei Batterieautos ähnliche Fehler machen oder nicht. Weniger mechanische Bauteile bieten nur auf den ersten Blick weniger Anlass für Kaputtsparmaßnahmen, denn im Gegenzug gibt es ja mehr Elektrik. Und wenn eins gibt, was es vor dem Brexit noch von der Insel geschafft hat, dann Elektrik die vorzeitig den Geist aufgibt 



> Ok, damit meinst du offensichtlich nicht mich, denn ich habe nirgends die Garantie als Vor- oder Nachteil irgendeiner Technik aufgezählt. Allerdings könnte man schon mal überlegen, warum man bei zb. Volkswagen Standard nur 2 Jahre Garantie (auf alles inkl. Motor usw) bekommt (auf die Karosse afaik 12 Jahre nur wenn voll verzinkt und 6 wenn nicht?), und bei zb. Tesla 4 Jahre, und darüber hinaus 8 Jahre auf Batterie und Antrieb (und 12 Jahre auf die Karosserie). 6 Jahre mehr beim E-Antrieb scheinen zumindest irgendein Hinweis zu sein...



Tesla muss mangelndes Vertrauen in den Antrieb kompensieren, ganz einfach. Subaru z.B. gibt 5 Jahre auf alles (Erster Hersteller, der mir spontan als abseits-der-Norm-aber-nicht-billig einfiel, Volltreffer  ); Volkswagen gibt dir den Mittelfinger.



> Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe, aktuell ist das Durchschnittsalter eines PKW in Deutschland ungefähr 9,5 Jahre, und nach 16-18 Jahren wird das Fahrzeug (in erster Linie einfach nur weil es alt ist) ausgemustert. Also muß ein Traktionsakku aktuell ja eigentlich auch nur so lange halten, um "ein Autoleben lang" nicht ausgetauscht (und damit bzgl. Reparatur/Kosten kein Thema) geworden zu sein.



Jein.
Für den heutigen deutschen Autokäufer: Ja
Für die Gesamtbilanz eines heute in Deutschland gekauften Autos: Eher nicht, denn viele deutsche Autos werden nicht direkt verschrottet (solange nicht all paar Jahre eine Steuerzahler-subventioniert-Großkonzerne-Prämie durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Die letzte dürfte auf den aktuellen Alterschnitt übrigens noch nachwirkgen), sondern ins Ausland verkauft, wo sie durchaus noch einige Jahre länger laufen.
Für Leute, die Batterieautos im Vorteil sehen, weil sie deutlich länger halten: Nein, für das Argument müssen sie eben deutlich länger durchhalten (25-30 Jahre?) und nicht ungefähr gleichlang  -




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Fahrwerk für 100 €? Ich denke, da sollten wir spezifizieren, was genau damit gemeint ist. Federn, Stoßdämpfer, Spurstangen, Stabis, Radlager, Querlenker, Domlager, ggf. Domstrebe, Lenkung inkl. aller Lager und Buchsen. Wenn du das alles tauschen lässt, bist du nicht mehr im dreistelligen Bereich, egal welches Fahrzeug.



Domstrebe (was sind das für Straßen, dass es die zerlegt???) würde ich noch zur Karosserie zählen und Radlager ggf. zu "Antrieb", aber der Rest ist auch meinem Verständniss nach "Fahrwerk". Nur Feder und Stoßdämpfer (erstere waren bei mir schon nach 10 Jahren beidseitig gebrochen...) sind eben "Federung"/"Dämpfung"; Untergruppen von "Fahrwerk".




INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann beleg doch mal bitte, welche entscheidenden Teile des Roadster nicht für sein Gewicht ausgelegt sind?



Hey, immer langsam mit den alten Pferden. Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das Ding nicht für sein Gewicht ausgelegt ist, sondern das ich gespannt bis, ob sich im hohen Alter Probleme diesbezüglich ergeben. Afaik wurde die gesamte Fahrwerksgeometrie von der Elise übernommen, was die Weiterverwendung von Teilen verlockend mach und schon beim Original würde ich nicht überdimensionierten Teilen ausgehen, schließlich ist das Ding nicht als Alltagsauto und garantiert nicht für schlechte Straßen konstruiert, sondern mit Augenmerk auf jedes Gramm - insbesondere im ungefederten Teil.



> Übrigens hat die Elise S2 ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 1170Kg (Zuladung 230Kg), und der Roadster von 1490Kg (Zuladung 175Kg), was eine Differenz von ~27% (und nicht 50%) bedeutet. Außerdem brauchst du nur mal im TTF-Forum reinzuschauen, der weiße 2009er Roadster von User Marius zb. hat (Stand 08/2018) fast 400.000KM gelaufen, beim Hans waren es schon 2015 über 450.000KM. Aber da der Roadster ein "Freizeitauto" und kein Alltagsauto ist, haben die meisten Fahrzeuge natürlich deutlich weniger gelaufen (5 der 8 aktuell auf Mobile.de angebotenen haben unter 50.000KM gelaufen). Aber klar, warten wir einfach noch mal 4 Jahre, und erwarten dann die Berichte von haufenweise ausfallenden Roadstern.



175 kg sind natürlich ein Witz, da ist die Kiste ja schon mit einem echt-amerikanischen Beifahrer und einer Golftasche überladen. Ich hatte nur nach den Leergewichten geguckt, die S2 startet bei 785 kg, der Roadster bei 1267 kg.


----------



## INU.ID (21. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich gründlich übern Tisch ziehen lassen. Da kam mich (auch in ner freien Werkstatt, allerdings Neuteil) schon ein Achslenker deutlich teurer. Und die Aussicht, dass da noch 9 weitere auf Austausch warten und mindestens einer der Kugelköpfe jetzt schon fast trocken läuft, sind mit einer der Gründe dafür, dass ich das Ding langsam in Rente fahren will.


Deine Achslenker (hat deine Freie original VW-Teile bestellt, oder welche aus dem Zubehör?) waren ja nicht mal ausgeleiert, sondern eigentlich nur deren Gummilager (1€? + Lohn natürlich^^). Und neue hättest du gar nicht nehmen müssen, oder warum sollen die noch einmal ~20 Jahre halten?  Ich glaube so ein komplettes Querlenker-Set (mit allem inkl.) aus dem Zubehör gibts ab ~100€, in "verstärkter" Ausführung von Mapco vielleicht ~150€. Und freie Werkstätten sind nicht alle zwingend "preiswert", bzw. bieten sie darüber hinaus auch nicht alle die "preiswerte Option" an. ^^


> Auch E-Antriebe wollen geschmiert und dementsprechend gedichtet werden.


Ach, jetzt sind es wieder "Antriebe", und wenn ich "Antriebe" sage ist es quasi nur ein "E-Motor". 
Ich habe Beispiele nur vom Verbrennungsmotor genannt, also laß uns bei dem Vergleich auch nur beim E-Motor bleiben. (am besten beim klassischen, mit Luftkühlung^^)


> Auspuff ist eine Frage der Materialwahl. Würde man ab Werk Edelstahl nehmen,


Würde würde Fahrradke... warte, hätte hätte Fahrradkette. 

Hätte man nur die Techniken konsequent eingesetzt, die es schon vor ~30 Jahren gab, ein "normaler" Verbrennungsmotor würde heute quasi keine Wartung mehr brauchen, dabei locker 1.000.000KM laufen, über diese Laufleistung auch quasi keine Leistung verlieren, und dabei sogar noch ~25% weniger Treibstoff brauchen.

Der Dieselskandal ist doch das beste Beispiel: Hast du dich mal gefragt wie ein 40 Tonner bessere Abgaswerte haben kann, als ein "Schummel-Diesel" von VW? Warum es technisch problemlos möglich war, die Werte einzuhalten (oder zu übertreffen), für die die Hersteller geschummelt haben? Es gibt mindestens 100 teils draßtische Verbesserungen, die ein normaler Verbrennungsmotor haben könnte, die aber als zusätzlicher Gewinn über Jahrzehnte in die Taschen der Autobauer geflossen sind. Deswegen:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Autobauer bei Batterieautos ähnliche Fehler machen oder nicht. Weniger mechanische Bauteile bieten nur auf den ersten Blick weniger Anlass für Kaputtsparmaßnahmen, ...


Genau hier bist du mMn eine Spur zu optimistisch. Oder du hast mit "Kaputtsparmaßnahmen" einfach nur das falsche Wort gewählt. Sicher, so gesehen gibt es das auch. In der Regel ist es aber genau so wie beim Abgasskandal. Da wurde nicht einfach das günstigere Teil verbaut, es wurde gezielt der Kunde verarscht (komplette Baugruppen weggelassen), um dadurch den Gewinn pro Fahrzeug zu erhöhen. Und hier traue ich gerade den deutschen Autobauern überhaupt nicht mehr über den Weg. Die haben über Jahrzehnte den Verbrennungsantrieb sabotiert, wie werden die wohl beim E-Antrieb vorgehen?


> Für die Gesamtbilanz eines heute in Deutschland gekauften Autos: Eher nicht, denn viele deutsche Autos werden nicht direkt verschrottet ..., sondern ins Ausland verkauft, wo sie durchaus noch einige Jahre länger laufen. Für Leute, die Batterieautos im Vorteil sehen, weil sie deutlich länger halten: Nein, für das Argument müssen sie eben deutlich länger durchhalten (25-30 Jahre?) und nicht ungefähr gleichlang.


Absolut korrekt. Aber das ist ein ganz anderer Markt, der ganz anderen Regelungen unterliegt. Im zweiten Autoleben werden Reparaturen an den Autos in der Regel in Gegenden durchgeführt, wo "Lohnkosten" quasi gar kein Thema sind. Beispiel:

(die ersten 10-15 Minuten reichen eigentlich schon)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MARtC5NL4oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurz: Mittel-Komplizierter Fehler (festgefressenes Bauteil im Antrieb, Akku unter Ansprechspannung), der relativ viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. In Deutschland wäre der Wagen nicht repariert worden, eben weil es viel zu teuer geworden wäre (Kosten in Afrika inkl. Material ~3500$, in Deutschland geschätzt ca. 7000-10.000€). Also ja, gerade wenn du das zweite Leben der Gebrauchtwagen noch dazu zählen möchtest, werden E-Autos die Verbrenner deutlich schlagen. Und die Akkus werden da quasi gar kein Thema sein, weil man dort ja sogar einzelne Zellen austauschen kann und wird.


> Nur Feder und Stoßdämpfer ... sind eben "Federung"/"Dämpfung"; Untergruppen von "Fahrwerk".


Wie gesagt, hier ging es nicht um "Klugshicerei", sondern darum was die Allgemeinheit unter Fahrwerk versteht. Und hier verstehen 99% der Menschen unter "Fahrwerk" lediglich das Paket aus Stoßdämpfer und Feder. 


> Hey, immer langsam mit den alten Pferden. Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das Ding nicht für sein Gewicht ausgelegt ist, sondern das ich gespannt bis, ob sich im hohen Alter Probleme diesbezüglich ergeben.


Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr als bei klassischen Fahrzeugen.
*hust* 





> "Feder und Stoßdämpfer (erstere waren bei mir [VW Passat] *schon nach 10 Jahren* beidseitig gebrochen...)


*hust*

Bei meinem schweren (größerer Motor, Allrad) Passat halten die Federn und Stoßdämpfer schon seit 21 Jahren. Vielleicht ist dick ja das "neue" Haltbar.


> Ich hatte nur nach den Leergewichten geguckt,


Ich weiß, deswegen wollte ich ja verdeutlichen, dass die Fahrzeuge niemals auf ihr Leergewicht hin ausgelegt sind bzw. gebaut werden.  (einkalkulierte Toleranzen/Reserven mal ganz außen vor gelassen)


----------



## DIY-Junkie (21. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Domstrebe (was sind das für Straßen, dass es die zerlegt???) würde ich noch zur Karosserie zählen und Radlager ggf. zu "Antrieb", aber der Rest ist auch meinem Verständniss nach "Fahrwerk". Nur Feder und Stoßdämpfer (erstere waren bei mir schon nach 10 Jahren beidseitig gebrochen...) sind eben "Federung"/"Dämpfung"; Untergruppen von "Fahrwerk".


Die Domstrebe selbst nicht, aber deren Lager links und rechts. Im wesentlichen ist es immer dasselbe: Es gehen Gummilager bzw. -puffer kaputt. Wenn man die auspressen kann und neue reinpresst, kostet das fast nichts. Lässt sich auch an der Radaufhängung machen. Da gibt es im Zubehör mittlerweile härtere Lager aus Polyurethan (z.B. für den Querlenker), die kaum noch Verschleiss zeigen. Allerdings machen die alles etwas strammer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Genau hier bist du mMn eine Spur zu optimistisch. Oder du hast mit "Kaputtsparmaßnahmen" einfach nur das falsche Wort gewählt. Sicher, so gesehen gibt es das auch. In der Regel ist es aber genau so wie beim Abgasskandal. Da wurde nicht einfach das günstigere Teil verbaut, es wurde gezielt der Kunde verarscht (komplette Baugruppen weggelassen), um dadurch den Gewinn pro Fahrzeug zu erhöhen. Und hier traue ich gerade den deutschen Autobauern überhaupt nicht mehr über den Weg. Die haben über Jahrzehnte den Verbrennungsantrieb sabotiert, wie werden die wohl beim E-Antrieb vorgehen?



Ich bin da gar nicht optimistisch. Aber wenn mir gegenüber das Argument gebracht wird, "Batterieautos würden länger halten", weil ihnen diverse Teile fehlen, die bei Verbrennern im Laufe des Lebens getauscht werden müssen, dann betrachte ich diesen Vergleich unter gleichen Voraussetzungen. Das heißt einmal theoretisch denkbare Verbrenner (halten mit etwas Wartung ewig) gegen theoretisch denkbare Batterieautos (halten mit wenig Wartung solange wie der Akku) oder aber real existierende Verbrenner (sind nach 15-20 Jahren im Arsch wegen Sparmaßnahmen) gegen real zu erwartende Batterieautos (sinds vermutlich auch).


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2019)

Studie von VW: Erst nach 100.000 Kilometern ist der E-Golf wirklich „grün“


----------



## RtZk (28. April 2019)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Studie von VW: Erst nach 100.000 Kilometern ist der E-Golf wirklich „grün“



Damit bleibt nur noch der Vorteil der Beschleunigung von 0-100 und die Ruhe.
Ein Euro 6d temp Diesel ist einem E-Auto öklogisch und ökonomisch völlig überlegen.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. April 2019)

> Klimabilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto


Bei Elektroautos steht der Auspuff nur woanders....."Atomkraft nein Danke" Aufkleber am Heck werden dann nur noch unglaubwürdiger, als sie jetzt schon sind!

Aber das Problem Diesel/Elektro hab ich schon gelöst:

Tesla bestellen mit Anhängerkuplung. Dahinter ein HATZ Diesel Starkstromagregat!
Mit dem kann ich mit 20 Litern Diesel locker 3 Tage Starktrom Produzieren. Mehr benötigen unsere Agregate nicht.! Die Tankst du Freitag morgens voll und Montag morgen tankst du nach (im laufenden Betrieb)! Das heißt je nach Strecke im Monat(bei mir) 50€ Treibstoffkosten. dann habe ich auch gleich das Problem mit den Sperrlich verteilten Tankstellen und der Langen Wartezeit an diesen Elektro stationen umgangen.

Auserdem wenn jetzt alle nur noch Elektro fahren.... brauchen wir mehr Atomkraftwerke....


----------



## RtZk (28. April 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Auserdem wenn jetzt alle nur noch Elektro fahren.... brauchen wir mehr Atomkraftwerke....



Nene die schalten wir alle ab und die Kohlekraftwerke auch und, wenn mal der Wind nicht weht und die Sonne nicht scheint, gehen wir halt alle ins Bett wenn’s Dunkel ist und schmeißen die Errungenschaften der Industrialisierung einfach in die Mülltonne.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Auserdem wenn jetzt alle nur noch Elektro fahren.... brauchen wir mehr Atomkraftwerke....


Erstens ist es unrealistisch, denn der Prozess, alle Fahrzeuge zu ersetzen wird 20 -30 Jahre dauern. Kernkraftwerke sind viel zu teuer, deren Strom aus neuen Kraftwerken kostet irgendwas um 11 Cent/ kWh [1].  Wie sieht es dagegen auf der EE Seite aus? Aktuell laut Untersuchung der Frauenhofer Gesellschaft sind es 3,71 und 11,54 €Cent/kWh in Deutschland aus PV Anlagen und 3,99 bis 8,23 €Cent/kWh für Windstrom [2].  Gerade für Elektrofahrzeuge, die im normalen Betrieb ein, bis zweimal in der Woche aufgeladen werden müssen, nimmt man aktuelle Durchschnittskilometer von 13.257 km/a [3], also 265km pro Woche, ist EE ideal, weil die Fahrzeuge immer dann am Netz hängen können, wenn man nicht fährt, als ca. 23h am Tag.

Aktuell verbrauchen wir in Deutschland maximal um die 70 GW [5], dabei haben wir jetzt schon 30GW installierte Leistung aus Gaskraftwerken, die in der Regel brach liegt, weil neben Sonne, Wind und Wasser Kernkraftwerke und Kohlekraftwerke die Bedarfslücke schließen [6]. Die Gaskraftwerke können jetzt schon zusammen mit Steinkohle und Wasserkraft die vorhanderen unsicheren alten Kernkraftwerke sowie die dreckigen Braunkohlekraftwerke ersetzen. Es fehlen nur ein paar Stromleitungen und die Bayern und Badenwürtemberger sollten endlich damit beginnen, hohe Windkraftanlagen zu bauen. Ab 150m Höhe gibt es genug Wind.

Der zusätzliche Strombedarf für Elektrofahrzeuge beträg nach heutigen Werten ca. 0,35% pro Millionen Fahrzeuge. {[7]. Wenn wir also 30 Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge nutzen, müssen wir unsere Stromkapazitäten um 10% erhöhen. Ein Klacks. Das schaffen wir mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl neuer Graskraftwerke zusammen mit dem forcierten Ausbau von Wind und Sonne sowie weiteren Sparmaßnahmen.

Das hätte man in 5min auch selber recherchieren können, aber gut, faktenfrei Dinge zu behaupten ist ja viel einfacher....

_________
Quellen:
[1] Briten bauen Kernkraftwerk fuer 21 Milliarden Euro - ingenieur.de
[2] Studie zu Stromgestehungskosten: Photovoltaik und Onshore-Wind sind guenstigste Technologien in Deutschland -  Fraunhofer ISE
[3] Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt  -  Verkehr in Kilometern
[4] Capacity
[5] Usage
[6] https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...l;jsessionid=BF7F4EBF8D534969E5B69C03C243E38C
[7] https://www.elektroauto-news.net/20...en-stromverbrauch-um-nur-035-prozent-steigern


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2019)

@rtzk
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat^^

Klar war es doof die Atomkraftwerke jetzt schon zum Abschuss frei zu geben, aber langfristig müssen die eh weg und Kohle besser gestern als heute.


----------



## INU.ID (29. April 2019)

Bei der Berechnung des Strompreises von Atomkraftwerken bitte die staatlichen Förderungen genau so einpreisen, wie auch die Aufbereitung und Endlagerung des Atommülls, der teilweise Millionen Jahre gefährlich strahlt. Atomkraft ist nämlich, Überraschung, der teuerste Strom.


Hier mal ein Bericht eines Tesla-Fahrers, der eigentlich einen SLS AMG kaufen wollte, also kein "Öko" ist, sich dann aber eher zufällig für einen Tesla entschieden hat, welchen er mittlerweile seit 322.000KM (und ohne nennenswerte Ausfälle/Defekte) fährt. Man beachte auch die Antwort auf eine mMn wichtige Frage ab ca. 9:50.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qleopcPf55s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




32.000kWh DC-Ladung, 23.000kWh AC-Ladung = 55.000kWh für 322.000 Kilometer. Das entspricht einem Ø-Verbrauch von 170 Wattstunden pro Kilometer, bzw. 17kWh pro 100KM. Die Kosten dafür kann sich ja jeder selbst nach eigenen Vorgaben ausrechnen.

Ggü. einem vergleichbaren Diesel, mit 7L/100KM bei 1,20€ pro Liter, und wenn der Tesla komplett über die 322tkm zu 0,30€ pro kWh geladen wurde, stehen auf der Seite des Tesla ca. 10.000€ weniger "Treibstoffkosten" (für ca. ~27.000€ Diesel vs Strom für ~16.500€). Hat der gute Mann die 32.000kWh kostenlos an Superchargern geladen, hat er für die 322.000KM sogar nur ~7000€ Stromkosten gehabt - und ca. 20.000€ ggü. einem Diesel gespart. Verglichen mit einem ähnlich großen und auch ähnlich agilen Benziner dürfte die Ersparnis noch deutlich größer sein. Aber gut, für Vergleiche mit Elektroautos nimmt man natürlich IMMER einen Diesel - auch dann wenn man selbst nie einen gefahren hat.


----------



## RtZk (29. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @rtzk
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat^^
> 
> Klar war es doof die Atomkraftwerke jetzt schon zum Abschuss frei zu geben, aber langfristig müssen die eh weg und Kohle besser gestern als heute.



Dann verrate mir woher die Energie kommen soll? Es gibt keine Speicher. Es gibt keine Trassen nach Süddeutschland, wo ein großer Teil der Industrie ist. Wasser und Gas sind irrelevant auf die Gesamtproduktion gesehen. Der Stromverbrauch wird mit immer mehr E-Autos absurd anwachsen.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Mein Beitrag strotz vor Ironie. Den kannst du aber gerne auch ernst nehmen wenn du willst. 

Das ganze Thema Elektroautos ist von Grundauf lächerlich in der momentanen Ausführung. U.a. Deutschland ist überhaupt nicht fähig hier Wirtschaftlichsinvoll zu aggieren. In 20- 30 wird es eventuell mal gesellschaftlich vor allem aber Wirtschaftlich akzeptiert. Wenn die Industrie das "Wollte" könnten wir schon seit 150 Jahren Elektronisch fahren[(1832) oder 1888 in DE]. Überbezahlte Leute haben das noch nie Gewollt- weniger verdienen--. Und deshalb ist unsere Industrie, unser Konsum und sämtliche Untenehmens Struckuren Überhaupt nicht darauf Ausgelegt von Fosilen Brennstoffen in jeglicher Form wegzugehen Weltweit Funktioniert ALLES genau auf dieser Basis.

Dann hoffe ich mal das in "20- 30" Jahren auch Flächendeckend in jeder Straße zig Ladestationen vorhanden sind oder Schnell Ladungen an der Tanke innerhalb weniger Sekunden/Minuten.
Was machen die Millionen Millionen... Arbeitenden mit Auswärtswechseltätigkeit den sonst?? vorallem muss man für Dreckige jobs ne Alte Karre haben und Kauft nicht für 2 Jahresgehälter ein Neuwagen den man auf der Arbeit angekommen gar nicht wieder fahrbereit bekommt...
NOCH ist es so das Ein E-Auto Absolute Geldverschwendung für jeden normal Arbeiteten ist. Ich fahre jeden Tag locker 100km das ist Regel manchmal weiter manchmal weniger, weil unser Betrieb so weit aggiert. Und komme trotzdem zurzeit an keiner einzigen Tankstelle vorbei. Nur mit noch mal 15Km zusätzlich genau wie meine Kollegen und Mitarbeiter übriegens.

Du siehst damit DIE Autos und Menschen die einen großen Teil ausmachen dieses sinvoll nutzen können muss die Infrastrucktur erst mal angepasst werden da ist die Ernergieerzeugung die unwichtigste Frage die man sich nur stellen kann. Erstmal das Fundament und wenn es das steht..kommt das Grundgerüst. Dannach kann ich mir Gedanken über Deko und Optimiereungen machen.
Vorher braucht man da keine Texte drüber verfassten.

@ Thema

Ich finde das wichtigste am Autofahren ist Hubraum^^  und keine Geschwindigkeit und schon gar nicht Komfort oder Prestige mist. Denn Auto fahren soll ja spaß machen und ist andererseits nur ein Notwendiges übel wenn man ander Wirtschaft teilnimmt. Wenn die Industrie damit viel Geld verdienen könnte hätte ich schon lange mein Wasserstoff Auto, schon lange. Aber es ist nicht gewollt.

150 Jahre lauffähige Elektro-Fahrzeuge
40   Jahre Lauffähige Wasserstoff Motoren
Jeder Hamster im Käfig kann darauf schließen das es einfach nicht gewollt ist,  weil kein Geld zu verdienen ist- Schade

Abgesehen davon wird von der Belasstung und Endlichkeit der Fossilen Brennstoffe gesprochen.....mmh stimmt
Accus Moment... Was waren noch mal die unendlich verfügbaren Weltweit vorhandenen Umweltfre"u/i"ndlichen Hauptbestandteile ??? Accus halten für immer Oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag strotz vor Ironie. Den kannst du aber gerne auch ernst nehmen wenn du willst.


Dann weißt Du nicht, was Ironie ist



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema Elektroautos ist von Grundauf lächerlich in der momentanen Ausführung.


Du sagst ja selber, dass Deine Beiträge ernst gemeint sind, oder ist das jetzt wieder Ironie? Denn natüelich ist die Elektromobilität alles andere als lächerlich, also muss es Ironie sein, oder?



LastManStanding schrieb:


> U.a. Deutschland ist überhaupt nicht fähig hier Wirtschaftlichsinvoll zu aggieren.


Aha, Tesla in einen Hochlohnland ohne produktive Erfahrung bekommt ziemlich gute Fahrzeuge hin, aber unser Autoindustrie schafft es nicht? Na, dann warte mal auf dem VW MBE, also den Modularen Baukasten Elektro. Die Fahrzeuge werden 2022 erscheinen und dann kommt Elektromobilität bei der Masse an. Deutsche Firmen bauen Lithium in Bolivien ab und VW baut in Braunsachweig gerade in eigenes Batteriewerk.
VWs Modularer Elektrobaukasten: Noch variabler
https://www.handelsblatt.com/techni...ml?ticket=ST-1497634-M2zwLe6JhJl6vWGoaphF-ap2
Volkswagen kuendigt an Fertigung von Batteriezellen der naechsten Generation anzugehen | Elektroauto-News.net




LastManStanding schrieb:


> In 20- 30 wird es eventuell mal gesellschaftlich vor allem aber Wirtschaftlich akzeptiert.


Wieder Ironie, oder? Das ganze ist jetzt schon gesellschaftfähig, allerdings nicht in Kreisen der Klimawandelleugner der AfD und der Züchter von Gartenzwergen. Alle anderen erkennen das Potenzial, zögern aber zum Teil wie ich noch, weil beim Benziner sauber läuft und ich noch eine Generation warte. Also bis zum VW MBE. Wir reden also über drei Jahre, nicht 20, Scherzkeks. Wer sich heute einen neuen Diesel kauft, kann als "bescheuert" tituliert werden, denn in wenigen Jahren drohen massive Fahrverbote und der Gebrauchtwert wird gegen null gehen.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wenn die Industrie das "Wollte" könnten wir schon seit 150 Jahren Elektronisch fahren


Was für eine verquere Logik. Wann wurden moderne Batterien entwickelt? Für die Industrie waren Benzin und Diesel ideal, weil Umweltkosten wie immer sozialisiert werden. 



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Was machen die Millionen Millionen... Arbeitenden mit Auswärtswechseltätigkeit den sonst??


Sie laden die Fahrzeuge beim Kunden. Ich keine keine namhafte Firma in Hannover, die keine Ladesäulen aufgestellt hat. Stromkabel liegen überall- Komisch, Hunderttausende teure Parkuhren konnten innerhalb weniger Jahre aufgestellt werden, aber mit Stromsäulen ist das unmöglich. Lächerlich, oder wieder nur völlig versteckte Ironie? Vermutlich



LastManStanding schrieb:


> vorallem muss man für Dreckige jobs ne Alte Karre haben und Kauft nicht für 2 Jahresgehälter ein Neuwagen den man auf der Arbeit angekommen gar nicht wieder fahrbereit bekommt...


Ich bin zu arm für billige Schuhe. Man sollte die Gesamtkosten einfach mal durchrechnen. Gerade für arme Schlucker lohnen Fahrzeuge mit minimalen Wegekosten. Was hältst Du zum Pendeln hiervon:
Renault TWIZY – Elektroflitzer fuer die Stadt



LastManStanding schrieb:


> NOCH ist es so das Ein E-Auto Absolute Geldverschwendung für jeden normal Arbeiteten ist.


Und wieder Ironie, oder? Es ist natürlich absolute Geldverschwendung teures Benzin oder Diesel zum Pendeln zu verschwenden, wenn es dafür schon heute viel billigere Elektrofahrzeuge gibt. Ich habe mir für 17km Fahrstrecke übrigens ein Elektrofahrrad gekauft. Das ist dan viel schneller als das Auto im Stadtverkehr und noch viel billiger.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich fahre jeden Tag locker 100km das ist Regel manchmal weiter


Und weil Du Dein Leben schlecht organisiert hast und Lebenszeit im Stau verschwendest, soll für alle anderen die Elektromobilität Schwachsinn sein? Wieder reine Ironie, oder? Wenn Du kein Elektrofahrzeug kaufen willst, dann kauf doch keines. Andere werden andere Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dann verrate mir woher die Energie kommen soll? Es gibt keine Speicher. Es gibt keine Trassen nach Süddeutschland, wo ein großer Teil der Industrie ist. Wasser und Gas sind irrelevant auf die Gesamtproduktion gesehen. Der Stromverbrauch wird mit immer mehr E-Autos absurd anwachsen.


Hätte man damals auch so gedacht wäre man bei Pferden geblieben weil man Öl ja auch noch finden, fördern, transportieren und verarbeiten muss bevor man es ins Auto kippen kann.

Niemand erwartet, dass wir morgen die Kohlekraftwerke abschalten, aber die Vorbereitungen, dass wir es in einigen Jahren machen können laufen schleppend.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. April 2019)

Elektroautos sind nicht gesellschaftfähig, nicht umweltfreundlich und schon gar nicht erkenne ich eine Wirtschaftliche Grundstrucktur nur weil 3 Unternehmen schon ein paar Autos verkauft haben. 

Ein schlecht organisiertes Leben erkennst du genau woran weil ich mitunter 50 km zur Arbeit habe? Wir bauen Deine Straßen,Gehwege,Parkanlage, Sportstätten,Gleise, Brücken, und Tunnel, Deine Versorgungsleitungen von DSL und Frischwasser bis Abwasser und deine Verkerhrs Infrastrucktur allgmein ...U.a..! Das deckt in etwa auch MEINEN Administrativen Aufgabenbereich im Unternehemen ab.  Das Unternehmen will ich sehen das dies nur vor der eigenen Haustür schafft um Wirtschaflich zu sein.

Ja der Häßliche Twizy... Gibt es den auch mit Anhängerkupplung das man ab und zu auch mal ein kleinen Bagger oder andere schwere sachen Transportierten kann? Und ein Dachgepäckträger für die Akten die einen Halben Kofferraum belegen. Das nötige Werkzeug verschicke ich dann mit DHL...
Es kann sich NIEMALS für NIEMANDEN außer der Wirtschaft lohnen einen Neuwagen zu kaufen und schon gar kein E-Fahrzeug<--zur Zeit noch! Vor allem weil der Neuwagen nach sehr kurzer Zeit unvermeitbar aussieht wie ein Mülleimer in manchen brachen auch als reines Privat Fahrzeug und billige kisten für ein paar € sind das einzige was sich ein Normalverdiener/Familie als 2/3 Fahrzeug leisten kann, ohne nur für Fortbewegung zu arbeiten . Für stationäre Berufe wie scheinbar Deiner einer ist hast du Konstanten schön. Aber ein ziemlich großen Teil vor allem das Handwerk, hat dieses eben nur recht selten seine Richtigkeit und bei unserer Momentan extrem miserabel ausgebauten E-Strucktur Weiß man einfach nicht ob man auch wieder nach hause kommt. Ob zufälliger weise in einer DER größten Städte Deutschlands ein breites Angebot besteht ist völlig belanglos.  Den gerade in Großen Städten müsste im Verhältnis am wenigsten gefahren werden wenn man jetzt mal die Faulheit der Leute außeracht lässt

Wir haben 45.000 Einwohner und stand Heute *9* Ladestation die Öffentlich zugänglich sind (Private/Firmen interne sind nicht verzeichnet)
In Bielefeld der nächst größten Stadt (ca 40km endfernt) gibt es nach meine Letzten Infos 130 Offizielle bei 340.000 Einwohnern und über 15.000 Pendlern Täglich NUR aus Kreis Lippe.
Unsere Infarstruktur ist noch in vielen jahren nicht fähig dazu. Jetzt überleg mal nur die Hälfte der nach Hannover Pendelden Bauarbeiter würde E-Autos fahren. Sämtliche Öffentlichen + Privaten Ladestationen würden lange lange nicht reichen. Schon gar nicht bei dem lahmarschiegen Ladetempo.


Thema...E-"Bike"  bitte bitte bitte bloß  nicht vertiefen.. Nichts für ungut wirklich.

Der größte Teil Europas ist nich bereit so viele E-Autos wie die Lobbyisten heute schon gerne hätten auch in Jahren aufzunehmen, zu versorgen und schon gar nicht zu Finanzieren.
Die Wirtschaft könnte das vielleicht gerade so Stemmen in wirtschafts Stärkeren Ländern wie DE zumindestens, aber nur wenn sie sich nur noch darauf Fixiert. - Aber das Interesse Besteht überhaupt nicht....

By the Way:
Mein Auto nur für die Arbeit, hat mich inclusive Anschaffung, Reperaturen mit Bezin, Versicherungen und Steuern in 5 Jahren 7200€ gekostet und hat gerade frisch TÜV mit allen Notwendigen Reparaturen! Wie sollte ich mir für den Preis ein Elektroauto Kaufen. Der verlust nach 5 jahren ist schon mehr als Doppelt so hoch. Und ich bekommen für meinen kleinen immer noch genau das gleiche beim Verkauf!
Meine Bessere Hälfte hat beim Golf 6 nach 4 Jahren und 80TKm 15.000€ Verlust gemacht. Beim Golf 7 dann mit 65TKm nach 4 Jahren sogar fast 18.000€!
Der E-Golf kosten mal eben 50% mehr als der normale bei gleicher Ausstattung, aber Gebrauchtpreis fällt noch stärker.
Erst wenn man die E-Kisten gebraucht für möglichst wenig Geld bekommt dann werden sie sich langsam Etablieren.

Ich möchte dich nicht Diskreditieren und mich auch nicht einschleimen. Ich habe ja die letzten Jahre anhand deiner Beiträge den Eindruck gewonnen das du ein sehr sachlicher und vernünftiger User(in) bist. Und schätze deine Meinung. Deshalb Denke ich auch das du sehr gut überlegst was du schreibst. Aber nach meiner Fasson liegst du hier nicht ganz richtig, und siehst das zu kurzsichtig
Auf die ständige Wiederholung von Ironie gehe ich einfach ma nicht weiter ein Außer; 1 oder 2 hättste weglassen können das wäre besser gekommen! Bei gleicher Aussagekraft

Mein Statemant:
Weg vom fossilen Brennstoffen zum (größten Teil) IST mehr als wichtig wenigstens eine gute Alternative ist Nötig.
Wir könnten und müssten Jetzt die Grundvorraussetzungen schaffen. Aber die Witschaft ist nicht bereit dazu weil sie nicht fähig sein WILL. Da es "keine" Notwendigkeit gibt.
In diesem Tempo bei der Moral ist, --- "in einigen Jahren" gehts langsam gefestigt los! ---Realistisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> ... Gibt es den auch mit Anhängerkupplung das man ab und zu auch mal ein kleinen Bagger oder andere schwere sachen Transportierten kann? ...


Nein, der Twizzy ist ein Personentransporter, für Dich wäre so etwas eine billige Möglichkeit:
Home | StreetScooter GmbH E-Nutzfahrzeuge Elektroauto Elektro Transporter Lastwagen | StreetScooter GmbH E-Nutzfahrzeuge Elektroauto Elektro Transporter Lastwagen

Aber gut, wenn man aus ideologischen Gründen lieber andere verpesten will, dann mag das heute noch erlaubt sein, aber nicht mehr lange...


----------



## RtZk (29. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hätte man damals auch so gedacht wäre man bei Pferden geblieben weil man Öl ja auch noch finden, fördern, transportieren und verarbeiten muss bevor man es ins Auto kippen kann.
> 
> Niemand erwartet, dass wir morgen die Kohlekraftwerke abschalten, aber die Vorbereitungen, dass wir es in einigen Jahren machen können laufen schleppend.



Toll rausgeredet. Noch einmal, was ist der Ersatz dafür? Die Stromtrassen werden auch in einem Jahrzehnt noch nicht fertig sein. Wir sind weder ein Land in dem man gewaltige Staudämme einfach so bauen könnte oder gewaltige Flächen mit Solarpanels zu pflastern kann und keine Diktatur in der man Stromtrassen einfach so bauen kann, ohne, dass sich die Eigentümer der Grundstücke nicht vor Gericht wehren könnten.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2019)

Die Stromtrassen sind kein technisches Problem sondern eine Ideologisches. Bitte Ökostrom, aber nicht so dass ich es sehen kann -_- . Ich hoffe noch, dass sich das ähnlich wie die "Windräder verschandeln die Landschaft" Diskussionen in kurzer Zeit normalisiert.


----------



## RtZk (29. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Stromtrassen sind kein technisches Problem sondern eine Ideologisches. Bitte Ökostrom, aber nicht so dass ich es sehen kann -_- . Ich hoffe noch, dass sich das ähnlich wie die "Windräder verschandeln die Landschaft" Diskussionen in kurzer Zeit normalisiert.



Es spielt keine Rolle ob es ein technisches Problem ist. 
Die Rechtsstreits werden noch ewig dauern.  Abgesehen davon ist es ein gewaltiges Problem, wenn man mit der Durchtrennung einiger weniger Kabel ganz Süddeutschland lahm legen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2019)

Europäisches Verbundsnetz, schonmal gehört?


----------



## RtZk (29. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Europäisches Verbundsnetz, schonmal gehört?



Es wird ja immer besser. Wir sollen uns also darauf verlassen, dass uns andere Länder schon Strom liefern? 
Wie naiv bist du eigentlich? Und dann am Besten noch die Landwirtschaft in Deutschland abschaffen?


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2019)

Nicht alleine drauf verlassen und nicht anliefern sondern im Notfall darüber umleiten.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2019)

Durch das europäische Verbundsnetz haben wir praktisch eine Fallback Ebene.

Wenn dir zu Hause für 3 Tage das Wasser abgestellt wird hast du ja auch Möglichkeiten dir bei anderen Wasser zu holen und musst dich nicht mit dem Wasser aus einem extra gegrabenen Brunnen waschen.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. April 2019)

Naja, wer nicht mit der Zeit geht der geht mit der Zeit. Nur weil ihr im Norden es nicht gebacken bekommt wird die Welt nicht warten. Man kann auch in anderen Ländern produzieren etc., das muss nicht mehr in Deutschland sein. hat auch den Vorteil dass die Leute dann die schöne aussicht ohne Stromtrassen viel besser geniessen können, wenn sie ausser rumsitzen und TV gucken nicht mehr zu tun haben...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. April 2019)

Abgesehen davon, wo der ganze Strom herkommen soll – was auch noch häufig unberücksichtigt bleibt:
Wie hoch ist die Nutzungsdauer eines E-Autos? Ich werfe die steile These in den Raum, dass die keine 10 bis 15 Jahre durchhalten wie so mancher Verbrenner. Man "verbraucht" also im angenommenen Zeitraum schon zwei Autos. Und während der Verbrenner tatsächlich auf den Schrott kann, muss das E-Auto, vor allem die Akkus, sehr umständlich als Sondermüll recycelt werden.

Oder parkt man die ausgemusterten E-Autos dann auch einfach in Agpogbloshie und nach mir die Sintflut?

Unter diesen Bedingungen ist der Elektroantrieb für mich noch keine Alternative.


----------



## efdev (29. April 2019)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Nutzungsdauer eines E-Autos? Ich werfe die steile These in den Raum, dass die keine 10 bis 15 Jahre durchhalten wie so mancher Verbrenner.



Wenn du schon ne These in den Raum wirfst, hast du dazu auch Quellen/Begründungen?


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2019)

Wer den Begriff Elektroauto der sich auf den Antrieb bezieht nicht von der Abkürzung BEV die sich auf den Energieträger bezieht unterscheiden kann sollte hier nicht mitdiskutieren.


----------



## RtZk (29. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Durch das europäische Verbundsnetz haben wir praktisch eine Fallback Ebene.
> 
> Wenn dir zu Hause für 3 Tage das Wasser abgestellt wird hast du ja auch Möglichkeiten dir bei anderen Wasser zu holen und musst dich nicht mit dem Wasser aus einem extra gegrabenen Brunnen waschen.




Wenn ein Land nicht mehr alleine in der Lage ist sich zu versorgen ist es im Krisenfall verloren.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Land nicht mehr alleine in der Lage ist sich zu versorgen ist es im Krisenfall verloren.


Deswegen baut man hierzulande jetzt auch Südfrüchte an. Schließlich muss man sich auch im V-Fall zu hundert Prozent mit ihnen versorgen können. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Rechtsstreits werden noch ewig dauern.


Das ist eine Frage der Ausgestaltung der Gesetze. Für den  Braunkohlentagebau können und konnten mir nichts, dir nichts ganze  Landstriche mitsamt Ortschaften devastiert werden, aber wehe es wird  eine Starkstromtrasse gebaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RtZk schrieb:


> Wir sind weder ein Land in dem man gewaltige Staudämme einfach so bauen könnte [...]


Angesichts  der Bevölkerungsentwicklung in den Mittelgebirgsregionen in  Deutschland, könnten früher oder später wieder so einige Pläne für  Wasserkraftwerke auf den Tisch kommen. Wobei es ja nicht gleich die große Nummer sein muss.


----------



## compisucher (30. April 2019)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, wo der ganze Strom herkommen soll – was auch noch häufig unberücksichtigt bleibt:
> Wie hoch ist die Nutzungsdauer eines E-Autos?



Bin aber prinzipiell bei dir.

Meines Wissens gibt es noch keine Langzeituntersuchungen unter realen Bedingen, wie lange so ein Motor durchhält.

Man kann es nur grob abschätzen, wie lange ein E-Motor grundsätzlich eine Lebensdauer hat.

Und wenn man dann die Kleingeräte aus der eigenen Wahrnehmung so anschaut (Rasenmäher, Akkuschrauber, Teichpumpe usw. etc.) kommt man unweigerlich zum Schuss, dass 10 Jahre schon viel sein werden.

Bedeutet aber bei einem KFZ, kompletter Motor(en)-Tausch nach 10  und ebenso gefühlt maximal 15 Jahren ist sicher.

Neben den Batterien, die definitiv nur kürzer aushalten, die teuersten Komponenten an solch einem Fahrzeug.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie lange ein durchschnittlicher Verbrenner in D. auf der Straße bleibt - 10 Jahre(?) - insofern würde ich es als gleich konkurrenzfähig bzgl. der Lebensdauer sehen.

Die Entsorgungskosten dürften jedoch, du hast es angesprochen - Sondermüll - doch deutlich höher sein.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2019)

Haltet euch doch einfach mal raus wenn ihr fachlich keine Ahnung habt.
Elektromotoren sind im großen und ganzen wenn sie gut gebaut sind nichts was so einfach kaputt geht. Je nach Motorart gibt es Verschleißteile (z.B. Kohlen) aber ansich halten die Motoren ewig.


----------



## compisucher (30. April 2019)

Werter Sparanus,

wir haben seit 2 Jahren einen Zoe bei uns zu Hause.
Gefahrene Kilometer: 46.000

Von Renault bekommt man hier trotz Garantieverlängerung nur 200.000 km .
Bei Tesla (angeblich) 500.000 km, mündlich.
BMW sichert lächerliche 80.000 km zu...

Ahnungslosigkeit vorzuwerfen halte ich nicht für angebracht.

Man kann ja durchaus darüber, auch im Eigeninteresse, spekulieren, wie lange so ein Motor hält - oder hast du hierzu anderweitig belegbare Daten?


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2019)

Du machst an der Garantie die ein Hersteller auf ein Fahrzeug als ganzes gibt die Haltbarkeit des Motors aus. Das ist schlicht Unsinn und eine vollkommen falsche Ableitung. 
Kannst ja mal bei der DB fragen wie oft die Motoren tauschen müssen oder beim örtlichen Verkehrsverbund der Straßenbahn etc betreibt. Das ist ein gutes Beispiel denn es handelt sich hier um Elektromotoren die eine gewaltige Laufleistung auf Jahrzehnte erbringen müssen.

Nein, lange vorher geht in der Steuerung mal ein Kondensator kaputt, was im übrigen bei vielen modernen Produkten der Grund für den Ausfall ist. Elkos sind halt nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht, in normaler Bauform aber schnell und billig auszutauschen.


----------



## compisucher (30. April 2019)

Ich habe aber keine Anhaltswerte ansonsten, an was soll ich es denn sonst aufhängen?

Dass das gute alte Daimler-Taxi manchmal 500.000km nur mit Öl nachkippen schafft ist schön, aber eben nicht repräsentativ.

So weit ich im Netz nachlesen konnte, ist die durchschnittliche Haltbarkeit eines Diesels aus deutscher Produktion bei ca. 240.000 km mit regelmäßiger Wartung (so ne Statistik, die bis 2005 zurückgreift und 2013 endet).

In meinem Falle habe ich nun so einen Zoe gekauft und habe eine bisherige durchschnittliche Laufleistung von ca. 23.000km im Jahr.

Natürlich ist es interessant, ab wann man wieder 20.000 Kröten organisieren muss, um das Nachfolgemodell zu kaufen.

Wenn ne Statistik da wäre schön, so muss ich darauf vertrauen, dass die Werksangaben halten.

Das hat doch nix mit einer Kritik, ob Stromer oder Diesel zu tun...

Der Zoe rechnet sich als Daily hervorragend und ist für den primären Haushaltsgeldbeutel billiger als ein vergleichbarer Kleinwagen im 15.000- 20.000 € Segment, egal mit welchem Motor.

Rechnen tut sich das aber nur, wenn die Kiste tatsächlich 10 Jahre durchhält, bei 8 Jahren wäre ein kleiner Benziner wieder billiger... und nu?

Der fast monatliche Batteriewechsel der Leasing Batterie nervt allerdings...


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Angesichts  der Bevölkerungsentwicklung in den Mittelgebirgsregionen in  Deutschland, könnten früher oder später wieder so einige Pläne für  Wasserkraftwerke auf den Tisch kommen. Wobei es ja nicht gleich die große Nummer sein muss.



Das Blöde ist nur, es muss dann auch Wasser geben, 
wenn das so weitergeht wie bisher,
müssen wird überhaupt mal froh sein,
eine Wasserversorgung für die nächsten 20-30 Jahre garantieren zu können.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man kann es nur grob abschätzen, wie lange ein E-Motor grundsätzlich eine Lebensdauer hat.
> 
> Die Entsorgungskosten dürften jedoch, du hast es angesprochen - Sondermüll - doch deutlich höher sein.



Das weiss heute glaub noch niemand. Ich kenne jetzt nur die Motoren von Tesla und da wurde vor allem am Anfang öfter mal getauscht. Wobei das wohlwollend für den Kunden war. Denn die Motoren waren nicht kaputt, meistens waren es nur eingelaufene Lager die man für paar € reparieren kann. Aber es ist halt einfacher wenn man direkt in nem halben Tag die komplette Drive Unit austauscht und das Teil dann nachher wieder aufbereitet als Ersatzteil. Man kanns zentral reparieren und der Kunde fährt paar Stunden später wieder. Eine Firma die Elektromotoren wartet hier bei uns hat sich mal so einen Motor angesehen und gemeint dass ein Lagerwechsel mit Arbeit und Teilen umgerechnet rund 150€ kosten würde, wenn man den Motor ausgebaut bringt. Von daher... das geht.
Was die Garantie angeht gibt Tesla bei den S und X Modellen 8 Jahre Garantie ohne km Begrenzung. Also wenn dir nach 7,5 Jahren und 600.000km ein Motor hops geht gibt's nen neuen. Und das auch dann wenn du die letzten 7 Jahre nicht ein einziges mal ne Inspektion gemacht hast... Die sind freiwillig und für Garantie nicht relevant. 
Frag mal einen etablierten Hersteller wie es mit ner 100% Garantieübernahme bei nem Motorschaden nach 3 Jahren und 50.000km aussieht wenn du kein Scheckheft hast  

Entsorgung von Motoren is ja halb so wild und bei den Batterien werden bald Firmen kommen sobald es gebrauchte oder defekte Akkus am Markt gibt. Derzeit gibt es ja kaum noch was. Und dann lassen sich fast alle Elemente wieder raus holen. 
Die ganzen Edelmetalle wie Platin etc. und seltenen Erden in den Katalysatoren sind verloren, die kannst du aus den Lungen der Leute und aus dem Feinstaub auf der Strasse wieder raus filtern...


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2019)

Nochmal: Tesla kauft sich mit der Garantie Vertrauen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ähnliches macht(e) bei Verbrennern übrigens Hyundai.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2019)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Studie von VW: Erst nach 100.000 Kilometern ist der E-Golf wirklich „grün“



"wirklich grün"? Dann ist das Ding bei ±0, wenn man nicht berücksichtigt, dass für den zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch von Batterieautos Kohlekraftwerke länger nicht laufen. Und nicht WKAs. Bei einer realistischen Einschätzung würde es bis zum Break Even eher 200-300 Mm dauern, bei pessimistischer unendlich. Und erst nach dieser Grenze, die die meisten Autos nie erreichen, fängt das Ding langsam an, ein Bisschen Emissionen einzusparen.
Aber selbst wenn man die 120 Mm (ich seh keine 100000 in der Grafik) von VW nimmt, die immerhin schon deutlich realistischer sind, als der Frauenhoferkram, mit dem ich diesem Thread eröffnet habe:
Der E-Golf hat einen Aktionsradius von vielleicht 50-60 km im Winter. Das ist ein reines Kurzstreckenpendler-/Stadtauto. Wie kommt man damit jemals auf deutlich über 120000 km, insbesondere wenn man nach Möglichkeit ÖPNV und Fahrrad nutzt?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie laden die Fahrzeuge beim Kunden. Ich keine keine namhafte Firma in Hannover, die keine Ladesäulen aufgestellt hat. Stromkabel liegen überall- Komisch, Hunderttausende teure Parkuhren konnten innerhalb weniger Jahre aufgestellt werden, aber mit Stromsäulen ist das unmöglich. Lächerlich, oder wieder nur völlig versteckte Ironie? Vermutlich



Viele Parkscheinautomaten, die mir begegnen, haben aus gutem Grund eine Solarzelle als Dach oben drüber 
In dem Fall macht das die Sache nur einfacher und billiger, weil Kabel anzapfen nicht mal eben mit dem Spaten gemacht wird. Aber bei einer Ladesäule wird das auch ein technisches Problem, weil mitnichten überall da ausreichend Stromkapazitäten bereitstehen, wo man die Dinger aufstellen kann. Das dürfte den Ausbau auch schon in naher Zukunft ziemlich stark bremsen, zumindest solange man eine gewisse Ladeleistung garantieren und nicht nur Restkapazitäten zur Verfügung stellen möchte (was absolut unrentabel für den Säulenbauer wäre).

Das größte, weil auch langfristig schwer lösbare Problem ist und bleibt aber, dass man überhaupt nicht genug Aufstellmöglichkeiten für Säulen hat. 20 cm Abstand vom Bordstein für Spiegel sind Pflicht, die Säulen selbst mindestens nochmal 20-30 cm bedeutet Minimum 50 cm Bürgersteig, die verschwinden. Wenn man keine Parkplätze/Türöffnungsmöglichkeiten blockieren will (und die einzige Alternative dazu wären Säulen vor/nach Parkplätzen mit festgeschriebenen Abständen, was 25-40% aller Parkplätze kostet) noch einmal einen halben Meter mehr. Wir haben aber heute schon zuwenig Platz für Fußgänger, diverse Hindernisse und Radfahrer. Nochmal einen Meter Verkehrsraum für Kabel und Ladeinfrastruktur gibt das Platzangebot in vielen Städten einfach nicht her.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Stromtrassen sind kein technisches Problem sondern eine Ideologisches. Bitte Ökostrom, aber nicht so dass ich es sehen kann -_- . Ich hoffe noch, dass sich das ähnlich wie die "Windräder verschandeln die Landschaft" Diskussionen in kurzer Zeit normalisiert.



Die Ideologie würde sich wahrscheinlich ratzfatz ändern, wenn man die gesellschaftlichen Kosten für nicht-erneuerbaren Strom auf alle Verbraucher in den jeweiligen Regionen umlegen würde. Statt so bislang nur auf die Privathaushalte bundesweit. Wenn die Schluchtenjodler vor der Wahl stehen, entweder zu Handarbeit auf der Alm zurückzukehren oder für ihre Stromversorgung zu zahlen, würden sich leicht Lösungen finden lassen.
Vollkommen absurd, aber bis auf weiteres Praxis dem Schleswig-Holsteinischen Mieter für die Stromversorgung des bayrischen Konzerns zu belasten.




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, wo der ganze Strom herkommen soll – was auch noch häufig unberücksichtigt bleibt:
> Wie hoch ist die Nutzungsdauer eines E-Autos? Ich werfe die steile These in den Raum, dass die keine 10 bis 15 Jahre durchhalten wie so mancher Verbrenner.



Lass die steile These stecken und lese stattdessen lieber ein paar Seiten von dem Thread, in dem du postest (verlangen übrigens auch die Forenregeln), dass Thema hatten wir eben erst zu genüge. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass 10 Jahre kein Problem, 15 Jahre vermutlich gut möglich und alles darüber hinaus abzuwarten ist - Stichwort zeitliche Lebensdauer der Akkus (Ladezyklen sind bei den bislang verfügbaren Modellen nachweislich kein großes Problem). Verbrenner wandern bei uns wohl nach durchschnittlich 18 Jahren in den Schrott. (Zahlen von 2014, neuere habe ich nicht gefunden. Die Zulassungsstatistiken sagen leider wenig aus, weil da ja ständig neue -aber keine alten- Wagen dazukommen und nur die ältesten -aber kaum neue- rausfallen. Also das Durchschnittsalter der genutzten Fahrzeuge -11 Jahre- wenig mit dem der entsorgten zu tun hat.)




compisucher schrieb:


> So weit ich im Netz nachlesen konnte, ist die durchschnittliche Haltbarkeit eines Diesels aus deutscher Produktion bei ca. 240.000 km mit regelmäßiger Wartung (so ne Statistik, die bis 2005 zurückgreift und 2013 endet).



Die durchschnittliche Jahresfahrleistung gibt Frauenhofer (siehe Startpost) mit 13365 km an. Ergibt in 18 Jahren die von dir genannten 240 Mm als Schnitt für alle PKW.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das weiss heute glaub noch niemand. Ich kenne jetzt nur die Motoren von Tesla und da wurde vor allem am Anfang öfter mal getauscht. Wobei das wohlwollend für den Kunden war. Denn die Motoren waren nicht kaputt, meistens waren es nur eingelaufene Lager die man für paar € reparieren kann.



Motorschäden sind fast immer "nur Teil X für ein paar €", wenn man sie rechtzeitig bemerkt (bei Verbrennern etwas schwerer) und behebt. Nur Folgeschäden und vor allem der Ein- und Ausbau machen die Sache zu einer finanziellen Katastrophe, sobald die Garantie vorbei ist und der Hersteller nur Käfer, aber nicht Kulanz kennt. Hier wie da haben die Schäden aber wenig mit dem Prinzip und viel mit Kostenreduktion und Entwicklungsfehlern zu tun. Tesla hat da ein paar Anfängerfehler gemacht und die dann behoben, das sagt nichts über E-Motoren im allgemeinen aus. BMW z.B. hatte ebenfalls Lagerprobleme bei den ersten Exemplaren ihrer aktuellen 0,5-l-Baukastendesigns, die zu Nachbesserungen führten und Audi hatte in den 0ern bekanntermaßen massive Probleme mit der Kolbenabdichtung und resultierendem Ölverbrauch, die zu Werkstattkosten führten.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Mai 2019)

Letztenendes wird man dem Klima kaum gutes tun, wenn man unsere gigantischen Blechlawinen nur elektrifiziert. Wirkliche Veränderungen erreicht man nur, wenn man Möglichkeiten schafft, die Abhängigkeit vom Auto allgemein zu reduzieren, besseren öffentlichen Personenverkehr anzubieten und Lebensumgebungen besser auf kürzere Wege, Laufen, Radfahren und kleine elektrische Fortbewegungsmittel auszurichten. Keine Frage, das Auto hat seinen Nutzen und seine Einsatzbereiche, aber wir legen zu viele unnötige Wege mit dem Auto zurück bzw. machen es anderer Fortbewegung zu schwer; und von Benziner auf Elektroauto umsteigen, um das Klima zu retten, ist wie von Rind auf Schwein umsteigen, um das Klima zu retten.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Mai 2019)

Ich habe letztens ein interessantes Youtube-Video zu dem Thema gesehen.
Im Endeffekt spiegelt es nur eine MEINUNG wieder und beruht nicht auf einer Studie o.ä.
Wie soll ichs sagen, die Meinung klingt vernünftig und/oder regt zumindest zum nachdenken an.
(Lasst euch von dem Waschbär-Avatar nicht irritieren, das ist kein Scherz-Video.)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FySx81Cpt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "wirklich grün"?.


Jeder Konsum ist natürlich nicht grün. Sobald wir aber dauerhhaft 80% unseres Stromes aus Wind und Sonne produzieren, sieht die Klimabilanz von Elektrofahrzeugen ganz anders aus. Es bedingt sich beides und mit mehr Elektrofahrzeugen und deren passiver Netzstabilisierung durch temporäres Laden kann der Anteil von Sonne und Wind im Netz weiter erhöht werden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2019)

Hab ich hier schonmal erwähnt dass ich E-Bikes und Scooter(also die für die Straße) als Transportmittel für deutlich Förderungswürdiger halte als E-Autos? Aber das würde ja die Autoindustrie nicht stärken...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich hier schonmal erwähnt dass ich E-Bikes und Scooter(also die für die Straße) als Transportmittel für deutlich Förderungswürdiger halte als E-Autos? Aber das würde ja die Autoindustrie nicht stärken...


Du linksgünversiffter Vaterlandsverräter willst chinesische Billigprodukte fördern? Schornsteine müssen rauchen und Dieselabgase lösen unser Rentenproblem.

- Sarkasmus Ende -


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2019)

Weil z.B. Riese&Müller und Winora/Haibike (das sind die häufigsten Diensträder hier) ja auch Ausländische Firmen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt, kauft ruhig Eure E-Karren,

ohne ein funktionierendes Ladenetz,

gerade auch in Wohngebieten ,

wird das nix werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil z.B. Riese&Müller und Winora/Haibike (das sind die häufigsten Diensträder hier) ja auch Ausländische Firmen sind.


Bosch Fahrradantriebsmodule werden in China gefertigt. Du hast ja recht, mein Elektrofahrrad wurde um die Ecke produziert, aber Sarkasmus darf Übertreiben.                                     

*vsf fahrradmanufaktur*
Shop - Modelljahr 2018 der vsf fahrradmanufaktur


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bosch Fahrradantriebsmodule werden in China gefertigt. Du hast ja recht, mein Elektrofahrrad wurde um die Ecke produziert, aber Sarkasmus darf Übertreiben.



Du hast ein Elektrofahrrad? 
Wie lädst du auf? Mit Solarstrom?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast ein Elektrofahrrad?


Das ist für 17km zur Arbeit ideal. Schön am Mittellandkanal entlang,
ohne Ampeln, ohne Staues.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie lädst du auf? Mit Solarstrom?


Mit dem Stommix aus der Steckdose, noch kann ich das nicht beeinflussen,
Auch wenn der Eigenverbrauch unserer Solaranlage über 80% beträgt ist
es trotzdem Strom aus der Steckdose


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist für 17km zur Arbeit ideal. Schön am Mittellandkanal entlang,
> ohne Ampeln, ohne Staues.



Ich fahre täglich 60km hin und 60km zurück. Dafür habe ich einen Diesel -- und nein, kein VW, ich fahre ein amerikanisches Auto.  
Ich fände es schön, wenn die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel besser bei uns angebunden wären, dann könnte ich mit der Bahn fahren. Leider investiert niemand was in die Bahn, lieber werden die Autobahnen neu asphaltiert. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit dem Stommix aus der Steckdose, noch kann ich das nicht beeinflussen,
> Auch wenn der Eigenverbrauch unserer Solaranlage über 80% beträgt ist
> es trotzdem Strom aus der Steckdose



Aber irgendwann wird es 100% sein und das ist das Ziel für uns -- weg von Atomenergie, weg von Kohle.
Solar, Wind, Biogas.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fahre täglich 60km hin und 60km zurück. Dafür habe ich einen Diesel -- und nein, kein VW, ich fahre ein amerikanisches Auto.



Und das hält so lange?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist für 17km zur Arbeit ideal. Schön am Mittellandkanal entlang,
> ohne Ampeln, ohne Staues.



Mit einem Rennrad (natürlich ohne Akku) gehts mit Sicherheit noch schneller


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Mit einem Rennrad (natürlich ohne Akku) gehts mit Sicherheit noch schneller


Das meinten meine Kollegen auch, dann bin ich pfeifend an ihnen vorbeigefahren. Ähhh, ja, ähhh, Chiptuning, ähhhhh


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2019)

Cheaterin 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder Konsum ist natürlich nicht grün. Sobald wir aber dauerhhaft 80% unseres Stromes aus Wind und Sonne produzieren, sieht die Klimabilanz von Elektrofahrzeugen ganz anders aus. Es bedingt sich beides und mit mehr Elektrofahrzeugen und deren passiver Netzstabilisierung durch temporäres Laden kann der Anteil von Sonne und Wind im Netz weiter erhöht werden.



"dauerhaft 80% des Stroms"? Warum immer nur Strom? Ob ich mit Gas heize und mit Strom fahre oder mit Strom heize und mit Gas fahre macht ernergetisch keinen großen Unterschied. Zumindest nicht, solange wir nicht die Städte komplett umbauen und jedem Laternenparker eine Ladesäule schenken, was nicht passieren wird. Stattdessen geht der Trend zum Schnelllader mit integriertem Pufferakku. Und zusätzlich noch Langzeitbatteriespeicher (oder noch schlimmer: Wasserstoff) für mehrwöchige Schwankungsausgleiche. Das heißt Netz-> Langzeitspeicher laden -> Langzeitspeicher entladen und Puffer langsam laden -> Schnellentladung des Puffers + Schnellladung der Batterie im Auto (via Kabel die soviel Verluste haben, dass sie flüssigkeitsgekühlt werden -> Autobatterie -> langsame Entladung zum fahren. In einem Fahrzeug, dass 50% schwerer ausfällt und ementsprechend mehr mechanische Energie verbraucht. Da hast du ratzfatz die gleiche Effizienz, bezogen auf den Gesamtenergieeinsatz. Und wenn du mit einrechnest, wie verdammt teurer diese Form der Mobilitätsumstellung ist und was du mit den Mitteln alles hättest an Endnergieverbrauch einsparen können, dann steht das Batterieauto selbst bei 80% EE-Strom noch schlecht da. Was du brauchst sind 80% Gesamenergieverbrauch.
Bis 2020 wollten wir 20% haben, ausgehend von knapp 10% 2010. Mit etwas Glück erreichen unsere Politiker noch 18%. Das sind 20% weniger Fortschritt als angepeilt respektive eine Reduktion des nicht-erneuerbaren Anteils um weniger 9% ins 10 Jahren. Wenn wir diese 9% linear Fortsetzen, dann haben 80% am Endenergieverbrauch im Jahre 2190 erreicht. DANN ist dein Batterieauto "grün". Oder braun. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eher krümelich-braun, wenn es nicht zu den wenigen Modellen im Technik-Geschichte-Museum gehört. (Falls es dann noch Museen gibt.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Cheaterin






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "dauerhaft 80% des Stroms"? Warum immer nur Strom?


Alles der Reihe nach. Erst kommen Autos, weil mobil Ersatzstoffe schwieriger sind, denn teilweise Heizungen mit Wärmepumpen und zum Schluss stellt die Industrie ihre Prozesse um.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2019)

Klingt nach Politik: Erst nutzlos wenig von dem eindrucksvoll aufwendigen, irgendwann ein andernmal die große Masse einfacher, wirkungsvoller Änderungen. Weil wer will schon Änderungen.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das meinten meine Kollegen auch, dann bin ich pfeifend an ihnen vorbeigefahren. Ähhh, ja, ähhh, Chiptuning, ähhhhh



Ein "richtiges E-Bike" braucht ein Nummernschild. Nein, kein Versicherungskennzeichen, ein Nummernschild. 

eRockit: Elektro-Motorrad mit Pedalen startet in neuer Auflage





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Dm3wAnOwu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und ja, der Hobel ist zu teuer, aber dafür auch dementsprechend geil.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ein "richtiges E-Bike" braucht ein Nummernschild.


Im Motocross werden sie auch immer besser:
KTM - READY TO RACE


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Motocross werden sie auch immer besser:
> KTM - READY TO RACE


Die Dinger gibts ja (in Variationen) schon länger. Hier das Teil kann man mit 50er Zulassung, Kleinkraftrad, oder Motorrad-Zulassung kaufen: Quantya Bike mit Straßenzulassung

Aber das coole am eRockit ist ja, dass das "Bike" nur mit den Pedalen angetrieben wird. Klar, von einem E-Motor, aber es hat keinen Gasgriff o.ä. Der Fahrer muß also immer strampeln wenn er fahren will. Dabei haben die Pedale keine Verbindung zum Hinterrad, sie treiben nur einen Generator an. Zumindest war es bei Vorgänger (aus 2013) noch so.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das meinten meine Kollegen auch, dann bin ich pfeifend an ihnen vorbeigefahren. Ähhh, ja, ähhh, Chiptuning, ähhhhh


Ja, denn mit nem normalen Pedelec würde ich dir nicht glauben


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2019)

Am Kanal ist das Eine, aber nicht alle wohnen im Flachland. Bei uns bin ich mit dem Rennrad zwar am Berg ähnlich schnell wie mit dem TownE, aber klatschnass wenn ich oben ankommen. Eher unpraktisch für den Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ... aber klatschnass wenn ich oben ankommen. Eher unpraktisch für den Weg zur Arbeit.


Genau um den Punkt geht es. Viele duschen auch nach der Fahrradfahrt zur Arbeit in der Firma, aber die wenigsten Betriebe jenseits des Maschinenbaus haben Mitarbeiterduschen. Und so fährt man morgens zur Arbeit mit maximaler Stromunterstützung, bei mir 75% der Last bis 25km/h, auf dem Heimweg stellt man je nach Wind und Lust die Unterstützung zurück. Man kommt immer pünktlich und kalkulierbar zur Abeit, Staus gibt es nciht und man hat sein Sportprogramm ganz nebenbei integriert. Regen, Schnee und Eis sind so ein Thema, aber es geht ja auch nicht um 100% Substitution. Wenn ich jeden zweiten Tag im Jahr das Fahrrad nutze, ist das schon ein riesiger ökologischer Vorteil.

Seit ich das E-Rad habe, fahre ich damit auch weitere Strecken um die 25km zu Freunden, was ich früher nie gemacht hätte. Es ist also ökologisch durchaus ein Gewinn. Die Kombination macht es. Natürlich habe ich ein Auto, aber das versuche ich so wenig wie möglich zu nutzen. Darum halte ich Diesel für kontraproduktiv, weil sich deren höhere Kosten nur durch intensiven Gebrauch rechnen. Das Ziel ist es aber gerade, mit einem schweren Auto so wenig wie möglich zu fahren. Darum sind E-Roller und E-Fahrrad gut Ergänzungen aber niemals der komplette Ersatz.

Die Mobilitätskonzepte ändern sich gerade wieder und alle KOnzepte laufen darauf hinaus, weniger Autos nutzen zu müssen. Im Prinzip wäre ein Twizzy zusammen mit einem Citycar für seltene Transporte und weite Fahrten für mich die optimale Lösung. Und so sollte jeder für sich bewerten, ob und auf welche Strecken er Verzicht üben kann.


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Kanal ist das Eine, aber nicht alle wohnen im Flachland. Bei uns bin ich mit dem Rennrad zwar am Berg ähnlich schnell wie mit dem TownE, aber klatschnass wenn ich oben ankommen. Eher unpraktisch für den Weg zur Arbeit.



DAS ist das Hauptproblem bei uns: 76km zur Arbeit, verbunden mit 420 Höhenmetern...Das macht man hin und wieder mit dem Rad (konventionelles, kein E-Bike), aber eben nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Kanal ist das Eine, aber nicht alle wohnen im Flachland. Bei uns bin ich mit dem Rennrad zwar am Berg ähnlich schnell wie mit dem TownE, aber klatschnass wenn ich oben ankommen. Eher unpraktisch für den Weg zur Arbeit.



Wenn ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre, versuche ich es morgens ruhig angehen zu lassen. Kostet vielleicht ein paar Minuten, aber bringt schon was. Dann wird sich umgezogen, das geht eigentlich wenn man morgens geduscht hat. Merino-Klamotten helfen auch dabei 
Kommt natürlich auf die Strecke und die Temperaturen an.
Was ich wichtig finde, ist eine Radtasche am Gepäckträger statt eines Rucksacks. Man schwitzt weniger und kann besser durchatmen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2019)

Ich fordere einfach weiter überdachte Fahrzeuge


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Dinger gibts ja (in Variationen) schon länger. Hier das Teil kann man mit 50er Zulassung, Kleinkraftrad, oder Motorrad-Zulassung kaufen: Quantya Bike mit Straßenzulassung
> 
> Aber das coole am eRockit ist ja, dass das "Bike" nur mit den Pedalen angetrieben wird. Klar, von einem E-Motor, aber es hat keinen Gasgriff o.ä. Der Fahrer muß also immer strampeln wenn er fahren will. Dabei haben die Pedale keine Verbindung zum Hinterrad, sie treiben nur einen Generator an. Zumindest war es bei Vorgänger (aus 2013) noch so.



Ob das in der Praxis so cool ist, wenn man die Fahrleistungen eines Motorrads, aber den (nicht-)Halt und Kontrolle eines pedalgetriebenen Fahrrad hat?


Um mehr zurück Richtung Autos zu kommen, mal eine Frage, die ich mir heute nicht selbst beantworten konnte:
Warum setzten eigentlich alle etwas flotter fahrenden E-Autos auf extrem starke Motoren mit relativ kurzer Übersetzung? Ich versteh ja, dass ein Schaltgetriebe aufwendiger wäre, als einfach die Motorleistung eines E-Antriebes zu verdoppeln. Aber warum nimmt man nicht 10-20% mehr Leistung und eine längere Übersetzung? Alle E-Autos haben weit-mehr-als-genug Drehmoment an den Rädern bei niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit und könnten einen Teil davon gegen mehr Vmax eintauschen, wo man das will. Stattdessen bauen Tesla & Co einen stärkeren/mehr Motoren ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um mehr zurück Richtung Autos zu kommen, mal eine Frage, die ich mir heute nicht selbst beantworten konnte:
> Warum setzten eigentlich alle etwas flotter fahrenden E-Autos auf extrem starke Motoren mit relativ kurzer Übersetzung? Ich versteh ja, dass ein Schaltgetriebe aufwendiger wäre, als einfach die Motorleistung eines E-Antriebes zu verdoppeln. Aber warum nimmt man nicht 10-20% mehr Leistung und eine längere Übersetzung? Alle E-Autos haben weit-mehr-als-genug Drehmoment an den Rädern bei niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit und könnten einen Teil davon gegen mehr Vmax eintauschen, wo man das will. Stattdessen bauen Tesla & Co einen stärkeren/mehr Motoren ein.



1. Es gibt kein Land außer Deutschland, in denen schnell gefahren werden kann. Für wen sollte man also so eine Abstufung wählen?
2. Das teure ist nicht der Motor, sondern die Leistungselektronik, die die Leistung bereitstellen soll
3. Bestimmte Elektromotoren haben über der Drehzahl eine Leistungskonstanz
4. Getriebe für die hohen Motordrehmomente wären teuer
5. Die Leistungsbegrenzung der Elektronik und des Akkus begrenzen die Höchstgeschwindigkeit
6. Viel wichtiger ist ordentlich Drehmoment am Rad, um mir Anhänger am Berg anfahren zu können

Meine Meinung


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Mai 2019)

Die stärkeren Modelle mit den grossen Motoren sind aber nicht unbedingt schneller in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit Ich habe ein Model S 100D mit 386kW Spitzenleistung. Das Sportmodell, P100D bietet 515kW Spitzenleistung, in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit macht das aber nicht viel aus. Meiner hört bei 235 auf, das P-Modell bei 250. Das sind 15 km/h für 129kW mehr Leistung, also rund 175PS mehr. Dafür brauch ich 4.3 auf 100, der P machts in 2,7  Ich hab hin und wieder nen P-Modell als Leihwagen und was die abbrennen is krank , aber braucht niemand. Ich selber fahre meinen fast nur noch in der Beschleunigungsart "Lässig" das mir nur rund 150kW auf die Schnelle gibt. Und schon das reicht im Alltag lockerst. Mehr Power brauchst eigentlich nie... Und es sind nicht nur die Motoren, auch die Batterie muss liefern und die Sicherungen darauf ausgelegt sein. 

Und zum Thema Höchstgeschwindigkeit.. das gibt es eigentlich nur ein einziges Land wo man teilweise schneller als 150 fahren darf wenn es die Umstände zulassen, was sehr selten ist wo Strassen hat auf denen das geht. Nordkorea kenn ich jetzt nicht persönlich, Libanon auch nicht... also warum sollte man Motoren, Antriebe, Bremsen etc. für was dimensionieren das nur einer extrem kleinen Minderheit im globalen Markt wichtig ist? Also wozu Ressourcen für sowas aufwenden? Bringt in einer Welt wo man immer bessere Effizienz erreichen will und Ressourcen sparen nichts mehr. Für die paar gibt's in 20 Jahren nichts mehr..
Schaltgetriebe hingegen wären wieder mehr Gewicht, Wartung, mehr Reibung... will auch niemand mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2019)

25 müsste der Unterschied betragen (es gibt keine 235er?), aber genau darum gehts ja. Massig Leistung, aus der eine in der Praxis gar nicht genutzte/unter den meisten Straßenbedingungen auch gar nicht nutzbare Beschleunigung im niedrigen Geschwindigkeitsbereich resultiert und eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit respektive Beschleunigung bei höheren Geschwindigikeiten (Elastizität bei 150), die -in Deutschland- das Minimum für diese Preisklasse darstellt. Da hätte man ebensogut den halb so starken Motor des alten 40ers und eine leicht längere Übersetzung nehmen können und du würdest in der Praxis keinen Unterschied merken, obwohl nur halb soviel Leistung vorhanden ist. Und selbst das ist noch viel, wenn man es mit dem kleinsten (Diesel-)A6 vergleicht, der ähnlichen Topspeed und Elastizität wie alten 225 km/h Teslas und immer noch seine 9,2 s verspricht, aber nur 1/3 der Motormaximalleistung dafür braucht.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt kein Land außer Deutschland, in denen schnell gefahren werden kann. Für wen sollte man also so eine Abstufung wählen?
> 2. Das teure ist nicht der Motor, sondern die Leistungselektronik, die die Leistung bereitstellen soll
> 3. Bestimmte Elektromotoren haben über der Drehzahl eine Leistungskonstanz
> 4. Getriebe für die hohen Motordrehmomente wären teuer
> ...



Meinung ja, aber Antwort?
1. beschäftigt sich mit dem ob, nicht dem gefragten wie für höhere Geschwindigkeiten, 2, 3 und 5 bettreffen ebenfalls nicht den Sinn extra starker Motoren, 4. ist irrelevant, da eine Übersetzung so oder so vorhanden ist und 6. passt irgendwie auch nicht, denn Drehmoment ist ja eben sehr viel mehr als genug vorhanden. Und iirc gibt es z.B. für den sowieso keine Anhängerzugvorrichtung, sondern nur einen Kugelkopf für Gepäckträger. (0 kg Zuglast)


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2019)

Das ist ein sehr schwerer Vergleich, denn betreibt man einen Verbrenner mit synthetischem Kraftstoff den man aus Ökostrom gewinnt ändert sich die Bilanz, genauso wie beim E-Auto, das nur mit Kohlestrom fährt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr schwerer Vergleich, denn betreibt man einen Verbrenner mit synthetischem Kraftstoff den man aus Ökostrom gewinnt ändert sich die Bilanz, genauso wie beim E-Auto, das nur mit Kohlestrom fährt.


Das ist überhaupt nicht schwer. Wenn man Strom hat, kommt der mit ca, 70% an den Rädern an, nach Leitungsverlusten. Ladeverlusten und Motorwirkungsgrad. Aus Strom Kohlenwasserstoffe aufzubauen, mag noch mit sinnvollen Wirkungsgrad größer 50% funktionieren, ihn dann aber in Verbrennern mit minimalem durchschnittlichem Wirkungsgrad zu verbrennen, ist reine Blasphemie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2019)

/sign.
Spannender wird der Effizienzvergleich bei Wassertoff-Brennstoffzellen. Da ist man praktisch bei 80% und experimentell nahe 100% auf Seiten der Elektrolyse und 50-70% auf Seiten der Brennstoffzellen, die verglichen mit Akks recht klare Fortschritte machen. Mittelfristig ist eine chemische Effizienz von 80% denkbar, was in Szenarien mit Schnellladeforderung locker auf dem Niveau von Batteriesystemen mit mehreren hintereinander geschalteten Puffern wäre. Nur die Mechanik/Lagerung versaut bis auf weiteres die Bilanz der Chemie...

Aber gesamtenergetisch darf man ohnehin nicht den Wirkungsgrad zweier Ketten vergleichen, sondern den durchschnittlichen aller Nutzungsformen. Selbst wenn ich 75% der in Synthesegas gespeicherten Energie in Wärme umwandle, sind die verbleibenen 25% Vortriebskraft ein echter Gewinn, wenn die zur Synthese genutzte Energie sonst verloren gewesen wäre. Und es gibt kein einziges Konzept für die Ausbügelung des Energieproduktions-Jahreszyklus, dass aussichtsreicher wäre, als PtG. Wenn wir ohnehin große Mengen Gas erzeugen, ist es viel effizienter diese im Auto wieder zu verbrauchen, als sie stationär zu verstromen und dann mit viel Aufwand und Zwischenspeichern den Strom via Batterie zum fahren zu nutzen. Genau das gleiche gilt schon heute für Erdgas - ein guter Erdgasverbrenner im Auto ist ähnlich effizient, wie die Kette aus Gaskraftwerk, Hochspannungsnetz, Speicherkraftwerk, Mittelspannungsnetz, Batteriepuffer an der Tankstelle, Schnellladesäule, Batterie im Auto und Elektromotor. Und im Gegensatz zu besagter Kette ist er existent und nicht nur eine theoretische Möglichkeit, die mit viel, an anderer Stelle benötigten Geld aufgebaut werden könnte.

(Heißt nicht, dass Gasverbrenner allgemein besser als Batterieautos sind. In Einsatzgebieten, wo letztere an beiden Enden der Fahrt lange Zeit über Anschlüsse geringer Leistung am Stromnetz hängen, sind Batterieautos die bessere Wahl. Bezogen auf Gesamtbedarf und -Möglichkeiten würde ich beide Techniken als gleichrangig betrachten. Aber die nächsten 50 Jahre sind wir eh nicht soweit, dass Strom aus fossilem Gas der schmutzigste im Netz ist.)


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ihn dann aber in Verbrennern mit minimalem durchschnittlichem Wirkungsgrad zu verbrennen, ist reine Blasphemie.



Jedenfalls für den Ottonormalverbraucher.
Für Feuerwehr, THW, Rettungsdienste etc würde ich synthetische Kraftstoffe deutlich bevorzugen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2019)

Gas aus Synthese könnte man auch zum Heizen verbrennen. Da ist der Wirkungsgrad auch wieder in Ordnung und es bleibt eben die Option des einfacheren Einlagerns.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gas aus Synthese könnte man auch zum Heizen verbrennen. Da ist der Wirkungsgrad auch wieder in Ordnung und es bleibt eben die Option des einfacheren Einlagerns.


Naja, aus einer kWh Strom macht man mit einer Wärmepumpe 4 kWh Wärme. Macht man erst Gas und heizt dann damit, wird es viel weniger. Windstrom gibt es auch im Winter genug, der ist im Gegensatz zu Solarstrom aber arg stochastisch. Zusammen mit Millionen Akkus, die das Netz passiv durch laden oder nicht stabilisieren, ist eine sehr hohe Windstromquote möglich. Auch Heizungen können mit größerem Wärmespeicher durchaus auch mal einen Tag ausbleiben.Natürlich muss man sich nicht komplett aus Elektrofahrzeuge fixieren, sie werden aber den größten Markt bedienen, während Gas Fahrzeuge und Wasserstoff-Brennzellenkonzepte vermutlich die Ausnahme für Langstreckenreisende und Flugzeuge werden.


----------



## seahawk (6. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt nicht schwer. Wenn man Strom hat, kommt der mit ca, 70% an den Rädern an, nach Leitungsverlusten. Ladeverlusten und Motorwirkungsgrad. Aus Strom Kohlenwasserstoffe aufzubauen, mag noch mit sinnvollen Wirkungsgrad größer 50% funktionieren, ihn dann aber in Verbrennern mit minimalem durchschnittlichem Wirkungsgrad zu verbrennen, ist reine Blasphemie.



Dabei darf man aber auch nicht den Energieverbrauch der Herstellung und beim Recycling der Antriebe vergessen . Abgesehen davon stellt sich das Problem der Lagerbarkeit von Energie und der Verfügbarkeit. Abgesehen davon ist die Effizienz egal, wenn ich einen erheblichen Überschuss an Ökostrom habe. Ich persönlich glaube das synthetischer Treibstoff sich durchsetzen wird, wenn es um mobile Anwendungen geht. Ob Brennstoffzelle oder Verbrenner wird man sehen. 

PS. Eine Wärmepumpe macht nicht aus 1kWh Strom 4kWh Wärme, sie macht aus 1kWH und 3kWH Umweltthermie 4kWh Wärme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist die Effizienz egal, wenn ich einen erheblichen Überschuss an Ökostrom habe.


Wenn es den mal irgendwann geben sollte, kann man über Lösungen reden. Aktuell sind wir davon weit entfernt und der Bedarf von Elektrofahrzeugen wird den Neubau von Solar- und Windkraftanlagen übersteigen,


----------



## compisucher (6. Mai 2019)

Wir haben ca. 65 Mio. zugelassene Fahrzeuge alleine in D.
Selbst bei Annahme nur 100 PS/74Kw pro Stück sind dass 4,81 Mrd. Kw =4.810.000 MW , die irgendwie erzeugt werden müssen, damit die jetzige Flotte fahren würde...

Die installierte Gesamtleistung aller Kraftwerke in D. beträgt ca. 214.000 MW:
Kraftwerksleistung in Deutschland | Umweltbundesamt

Wir hätten also einen gewissen "Nachholbedarf" an E-Kraftwerken...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir haben ca. 65 Mio. zugelassene Fahrzeuge alleine in D.
> Selbst bei Annahme nur 100 PS/74Kw pro Stück sind dass 4,81 Mrd. Kw =4.810.000 MW , die irgendwie erzeugt werden müssen, damit die jetzige Flotte fahren würde...
> 
> Die installierte Gesamtleistung aller Kraftwerke in D. beträgt ca. 214.000 MW:
> ...


Milchmädchenrechnungen führen selten zu sinnvollen Ergebnissen ... 

Was hat die Spitzenleistung eines Motors mit dem Ladestrom zu tun, der irgendwann in einer Woche aus dem Netz gezogen wird? Wie tanken eigentlich Autos? Wir haben 65 Millionen zugelassene Autos und jedesmal tanken dauert 10min. Wie sollen die alle gleichzeitig tanken, soviele Tankstellen kann man gar nichts bauen. 

Wir hatten die Zahlen längst verlinkt, es geht im Grundrauschen unter.
E-Mobility: Wir haben mehr als genug Strom fuer die Elektroautos in Deutschland - WELT


----------



## compisucher (6. Mai 2019)

Der Artikel ist auch nicht erhellend...

1. Es geht um die durchschnittliche Leistung, nicht um die Spitzenleistung der Fahrzeugflotte, die weitaus höher liegen wird, wenn man die aktuellen PKWs und LKWs so anschaut.

2. Der Faktor "h" habe ich bewußt weggelassen, sprich eben nicht KW/h, sondern nur KW. Natürlich kann man den Ladevorgang nun noch berechnen und aufteilen, aber auch 365 Tage sind endlich...

3. Die Leistung wird aktuell durch die PKWs abgerufen und die im Artikel genannte 3 Mio. PKWs sind eben nicht 65 Mio....

Die Energie als solche muss zwangsläufig erzeugt werden, egal wie man es über die Zeit aufteilt und die Gesamtleistung der D. Kraftwerke ist die absolute Jahresleistung

 = es reicht derzeit bei weitem eben nicht, um hypothetisch alle KFZ sofort umzustellen.

Meine Reply bezog sich auf das Statement weiter oben, dass wir überschüssigen Ökostrom hätten.

Den kenne ich nicht, geht mir aber auch sonst wie irgendwo vorbei, weil wir jetzt schon Selbstversorger sind und den Strom für unsere E-Auto mit Solarzellen generieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist auch nicht erhellend....


An welcher Stelle hast Du was nicht verstanden? Noch einmal. Es geht nicht um Spitzenleistung, sondern um Energieverbrauch. Und es geht darum, dass es statistische Betrachtungen zur Abnahmezeit des Strom gibt.

Wir haben in Deutschland je 50 Millionen Waschmaschinen, Geschirrspüler und Staubsauger mit je ca. 2 KW Anschlussleistung Ach, und die 50 Millionen Föne dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen und die ganze Elektroherde, ohh, mit 8kkW Leistung. Wenn die alle gleichzeitig angeschmissen werden, bricht das Stromnetz grandios zusammen. 

Werden alle gleichzeitig angeschmissen? Nein, natürlich nicht. Laden alle Elektrofahrzeuge gleichzeitig? Warum sollten sie?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Mai 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit flexiblen Solarfolien aus?
Bei einem kleinem leichten E-Auto kommt man bestimmt auch auf bis zu 2 m² oder so, die bei Sonne bestrahlt werden können.
Das reicht dann zwar nicht zum richtigen Aufladen, aber es könnte doch schon helfen, wenn es Tagsüber während der Arbeit
permanent in der Sonne steht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit flexiblen Solarfolien aus?


Der nächste Schritt sind Glasfassaden mit transparenten Solarzellen:
TOP – Hoehere Zuverlaessigkeit transparenter Glasfassaden mit Organischen Solarzellen -  Fraunhofer ISE

Die heutigen Flexiblen sind schon hilfreich, haben aber noch eher geringe Wirkungsgrade
https://www.offgridtec.com/generatoren/solarmodule/flexible-solarmodule.html


----------



## compisucher (6. Mai 2019)

@EyRaptor
Du, wir brauchen von den 24m² Solarmodulen = ca. 14m²  Module, um die Batterie aufzuladen, mit  der wir den Zoe dann über Nacht voll laden können.
Tags über fährt er ja fast nonstop 
Die restlichen 10 m² reichen dicke, um den Dauerverbrauch vom Haus abzudecken.

2m² bringen nicht sehr viel - schätze ich.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich das so einfach weiterrechne dann wären das ca. 14% der Batterie.
Echt nicht viel, aber auch nicht nichts.


----------



## compisucher (6. Mai 2019)

So Solarfahrzeuge als Experimentalfahrzeuge gibt und gab es ja schon, es muss einen mir unbekannten Grund geben, warum man nicht z. B. das Dach unter glas mit Solarzellen belegt.

Platz wäre ja schon da, schätze aber, dass jedesmal die Rekuperation mehr Ladestrom erzeugt als 1 h im Freien und Sonne zu parken...


----------



## seahawk (6. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es den mal irgendwann geben sollte, kann man über Lösungen reden. Aktuell sind wir davon weit entfernt und der Bedarf von Elektrofahrzeugen wird den Neubau von Solar- und Windkraftanlagen übersteigen,



Und bis dahin ist halt die Frage ob man Ökstrom primär für mobile Nutzungen verwenden sollte, oder ob es nicht sinnvoll ist E-Autos da einzusetzen wo sie sinnvoll sind. Das sind für mich vor allem Flottenfahrzeuge (Post, usw) die regelmäßig zu einem Punkt zurückkehren und eine relative konstante und kalkulierbare Tagesfahrleistung haben. 

Familie Müller, wo er mit dem E-Bike und sie mit dem ÖPNV zu Arbeit gelangen und das Auto sonst nur für große Einkäufe und längere Fahrten nutzt, braucht kein E-Auto. Das Primärziel muss sein das Auto aus dem urbanen Raum zu verdrängen, egal welchen Antrieb es hat.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Mai 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland je 50 Millionen Waschmaschinen, Geschirrspüler und Staubsauger mit je ca. 2 KW Anschlussleistung Ach, und die 50 Millionen Föne dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen und die ganze Elektroherde, ohh, mit 8kkW Leistung. Wenn die alle gleichzeitig angeschmissen werden, bricht das Stromnetz grandios zusammen.
> 
> Werden alle gleichzeitig angeschmissen? Nein, natürlich nicht. Laden alle Elektrofahrzeuge gleichzeitig? Warum sollten sie?



Vlt. sollte man erst mal nachschauen,
wie unsere Stromnetze momentan aufgebaut sind. 

Permanent muss geregelt werden, damit überhaupt alles im "Flow" ist.

Bei einer Abweichung von "nur" 5%,
würde hier alles kollabieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Mai 2019)

Wie transparente Solarzellen das Fenster zum Kraftwerk machen
Entwicklungskompetenz und innovative Produktionstechnologie

In Zukunft vllt. auch durchsichtige Solarfolie, mit der auch die Fenster eines Autos für zusätzliche Fläche genutzt werden könnten.

Edit: scheint wohl eher getönt als wirklich durchsichtig zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> PS. Eine Wärmepumpe macht nicht aus 1kWh Strom 4kWh Wärme, sie macht aus 1kWH und 3kWH Umweltthermie 4kWh Wärme.



Umgebungswärme haben wir dank Klimawandel genug 
Der zweite von InteressierterUser angesprochene Punkt ist aber mindestens genauso wichtig: Wärme lässt sich gut und lächerlich billig für ein paar Tage speichern. Kein anderer Energieverbraucher ist so flexibel. Für Altanlagen würde Synthesegas sinnvollerscheinen, aber weil die Erneuerbaren Energien in Deutschland alle paar Jahre vor die Wand gefahren werden, haben wir eher neue Häuse denn neue Energiequellen. Und wenn man neubaut, kann man (sobald es sich irgendwann ökologisch lohnt...) sehr leicht und günstig eine strombasierte Heizung mit Wärmespeicher einbauen. Geheizt wird dann aktiv nur noch in Phasen mit Stromüberangebot und genutzt wird die Wärme irgendwann anders.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es den mal irgendwann geben sollte, kann man über Lösungen reden. Aktuell sind wir davon weit entfernt und *der Bedarf von* Elektrofahrzeugen *wird den Neubau von Solar- und Windkraftanlagen übersteigen*,



Tut das nicht quasi jeder Bedarf? Vermutlich selbst der von Smartphones...




compisucher schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist auch nicht erhellend...
> 
> 1. Es geht um die durchschnittliche Leistung, nicht um die Spitzenleistung der Fahrzeugflotte, die weitaus höher liegen wird, wenn man die aktuellen PKWs und LKWs so anschaut.
> 
> ...



Wiederhol noch mal Klasse 7 Physik. Die zu erzeugende, benötigte ENERGIE erhälst du nicht, in dem du dir die LEISTUNG anguckst.




compisucher schrieb:


> So Solarfahrzeuge als Experimentalfahrzeuge gibt und gab es ja schon, es muss einen mir unbekannten Grund geben, warum man nicht z. B. das Dach unter glas mit Solarzellen belegt.



Es lohnt sich einfach nicht. Diese Exemperimentalfahrzeuge mögen die Abmessungen von Autos haben, sind aber im wesentlichen verkleidete Fahrräder. Unter 300 kg Gewicht, cW-Werte von unter 0,15, Stirnfläche unter 1 m². Da reichen 100 W zum fahren und mit den Mittags in der Wüste erzielten 1-2 kW der besten Solardesigns sogar für recht hohe Geschwindigkeiten. Aber wenn man nicht mittags in der Wüste unterwegs ist, nicht das ganze Auto nur als Solarzelle auslegt und vor allem wenn man die in Europa übliche Kombination aus Platzangebot, Komfort und Fahrleistungen haben will, dann kommt man übers Jahr verteilt vielleicht auf 60 kWh (wenn man nie, aber auch wirklich nie im Schatten parkt/fährt. Also keine Tunnel, keine Wälder, keine Städte, keine überdachten Parkmöglichkeiten). Genug für 300 km. Im Jahr.

Der Effizienzverlust durch die meist ungünstige Platzierung eines Autos ist so groß, dass man für das gleiche Geld mit einer stationären Solarzelle, einem Akku und einem Ladesystem immer noch mehr Energie zum Fahren zu Verfügung hätte.

(Audi hatte aber mal Schiebedächer mit Solarzelle, die bei starker Einstrahlung die Lüftung während des parkens unabhängig von der Batterie am Laufen hielten.)


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Audi hatte aber mal Schiebedächer mit Solarzelle, die bei starker Einstrahlung die Lüftung während des parkens unabhängig von der Batterie am Laufen hielten.)


Die in der Regel wegen Kontaktproblemen garnichts taten oder nur für ein seehr laues Lüftchen gereicht haben. So zumindest die persönliche Erfahrung.
Mit dem vielleicht möglichen 5-fachen davon fährt bestimmt kein Auto.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgebungswärme haben wir dank Klimawandel genug



Da bin ich im Bereich zumindest bei den heutigen Grundstücksgrößen in Ballungsräumen nicht ganz Deiner Meinung. Luftwärmepumpen leiden unter schlechter Effizienz wenn man sie am meisten braucht und Geothermie braucht Platz damit sich der Boden zwischen den Heizperioden regenerieren kann.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgebungswärme haben wir dank Klimawandel genug
> Der zweite von InteressierterUser angesprochene Punkt ist aber mindestens genauso wichtig: Wärme lässt sich gut und lächerlich billig für ein paar Tage speichern. Kein anderer Energieverbraucher ist so flexibel. Für Altanlagen würde Synthesegas sinnvollerscheinen, aber weil die Erneuerbaren Energien in Deutschland alle paar Jahre vor die Wand gefahren werden, haben wir eher neue Häuse denn neue Energiequellen. Und wenn man neubaut, kann man (sobald es sich irgendwann ökologisch lohnt...) sehr leicht und günstig eine strombasierte Heizung mit Wärmespeicher einbauen. Geheizt wird dann aktiv nur noch in Phasen mit Stromüberangebot und genutzt wird die Wärme irgendwann anders.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann jetzt gar nicht auf jeden Post eingehen. 

Wer wird denn eigentlich die ganzen Kosten stemmen müssen?

Nach Strompreis Deutschland: Zusammensetzung & Entwicklung bis 2019 zahlen wir doch jetzt schon sehr viel,
Wenn Atom- und Kohleengergie wegfallen,
was glaubst Du denn,
in welche Richtung sich die Preise entwickeln werden?

Freilich wird Klimaschutz massive Einschränkungen auch in den privaten 
Haushalten zur Folge haben,

nur vermittelt das kein amtierender Politiker.

Warum, ist jetzt die Frage?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da bin ich im Bereich zumindest bei den heutigen Grundstücksgrößen in Ballungsräumen nicht ganz Deiner Meinung. Luftwärmepumpen leiden unter schlechter Effizienz wenn man sie am meisten braucht und Geothermie braucht Platz damit sich der Boden zwischen den Heizperioden regenerieren kann.



Die hohe Verdichtung in den Ballungsräumen lässt auch den Heizungsbedarf drastisch sinken. In den meisten vernünftig isolierten Wohnblöcken, die ich kenne, muss man 10-11 Monate im Jahr gar nicht heizen. Sonneneinstrahlung und Abwärme von ohnehin vorhandenen Energieverbrauchern in der Wohnung reichen aus, wenn ohnehin nur eine Schmalseite jedes Raumes eine Außenwand darstellt.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt gar nicht auf jeden Post eingehen.
> 
> Wer wird denn eigentlich die ganzen Kosten stemmen müssen?
> 
> ...



Ich seh da nichts von "viel". Verglichen mit vielen anderen Ausgaben sind die Stromkosten selbst für Privatleute lächerlich niedrig, verglichen mit den Folgekosten für alle erst recht. Und der Wegfall von Atom- und Kohlekraftwerken wird sie auch nicht steigen lassen, möglicherweise sogar das Gegenteil: Bislang geben die Stromkonzerne sinkende Marktpreise quasi gar nicht an die Kunden weiter. Ob die kWh 8 Cent kostet oder wegen Kohle-Überschuss im Netz 4 Cent, der Grundtarif für Endkunden bleibt gleich. Aber die EEG-Umlage, mit der den erneuerbaren Erzeugern die Differenz zwischen Börsenpreis und Erzeugerkosten bezuschust wird, die steigt, wenn der kWh im Einkauf billiger wird. Und das Überproportional, denn auch jede kWh die von der Industrie verbraucht wird, wird auf diese Art subventioniert - bezahlen tun das aber nur die Privatverbraucher, so dass bei denen die doppelte und dreifache Umlage fällig wird.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh da nichts von "viel". Verglichen mit vielen anderen Ausgaben sind die Stromkosten selbst für Privatleute lächerlich niedrig, verglichen mit den Folgekosten für alle erst recht. Und der Wegfall von Atom- und Kohlekraftwerken wird sie auch nicht steigen lassen, möglicherweise sogar das Gegenteil: Bislang geben die Stromkonzerne sinkende Marktpreise quasi gar nicht an die Kunden weiter. Ob die kWh 8 Cent kostet oder wegen Kohle-Überschuss im Netz 4 Cent, der Grundtarif für Endkunden bleibt gleich. Aber die EEG-Umlage, mit der den erneuerbaren Erzeugern die Differenz zwischen Börsenpreis und Erzeugerkosten bezuschust wird, die steigt, wenn der kWh im Einkauf billiger wird. Und das Überproportional, denn auch jede kWh die von der Industrie verbraucht wird, wird auf diese Art subventioniert - bezahlen tun das aber nur die Privatverbraucher, so dass bei denen die doppelte und dreifache Umlage fällig wird.



Du vergisst aber die Kosten für die Ertüchtigung der Stromnetze.

Alleine Südlink Suedlink – Wikipedia, wird nach heutigen Schätzungen ca. 9-10 Mrd. Euro kosten,
und das ist nur eine von fünf geplanten HGÜ´s.

Und dann kommt ja noch die Elektromobilität dazu,
in Ballungszentren wird man fast jeden Ortsnetztransformator ertüchtigen müssen.

Die prognostizierende Kostensteigerungen von 0,5 bis 1,0 Cent pro kWh sind völlige Illusion,
bei ca. 400-500 Mrd. Gesamtinvestitionen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2019)

Lokaler Anschluss sind Erschließungs-, nicht Netzkosten. Die müss(t)en die Säulenbetreier und damit die Batterieautofahrer direkt zahlen, keine Umlage auf den allgemeinen Strompreis. Die Nord-Südtrassen müssen so oder so gebaut werden (außer vielleicht dem wir-wollen-doch-eh-keine-Deutschen-sein-Volk wird der Strom abgeschaltet) und das nicht nur für den Ausgleich innerhalb Deutschlands. Wenn wir jemals wegkommen wollen von fossilen Energien ohne große Teile unseres Lebenswandels auszugleichen, dann müssen wir jeweils das skandinavische Potenzial an leicht regelbarer Wasserkraft und die enormen Peakleistungen mediteraner Photovoltaik in ganz Europa verfügbar machen. Und ein Großteil der dafür benötigten Leitungswege führt quer durch Deutschland.

Die 10% mehr oder weniger für deutsche Batterieautos sind da kaum relevant, wenn die Kosten fair auf alle Nutzer umgelegt werden. Sieht man ja auch an deinen Zahlen: 10 Milliarden Investition, abzuschreiben über die nächsten 20 Jahre (eigentlich ja eher 50, aber so rechnet die Wirtschaft nicht) und umgelegt auf rund 500 TWh/a sind lächerlich 0,1 Cent pro kWh. Selbst bei den von dir aus vermutlich sehr grob aus der Luft gegriffenen 500 Milliarden sind es nur 5 Cent pro kWh. Da wäre schon allein aus Lenkungsgründen ein deutlich höherer Preisanstieg wünschenswert. (Wenn man das ganze mit entsprechenden Lastreduzierungen bei den Lohnnebenkosten und HartzIV-Korrekturen begleitet, versteht sich, damit unterm Strich wirklich nur die, die nicht sparsam leben, draufzahlen)

Problem beim Strompreis allgemein sind halt die "wenn"s:
WENN man es fair auf alle Verbraucher umlegen würde. Sollen dagegen schon wieder die Privathaushalte alles zahlen, während Industrie und Gewerbe die Kohle (und den Kohlestrom) in den Arsch geblasen bekommen, reden wird von jeweils viermal so hohen Zahlen. Gegen den resultierenden Endpreis hätte ich zwar weiterhin nichts, kommt ja schließlich auch nicht von heute auf Morgen, aber jegliche Akzeptanz für CO2-Sparmaßnahmen sind dann natürlich hinüber, zumal das ganze Geld ja in die Taschen privater Unternehmen fließt und eben nicht dem Staat für Ausgleichsmaßnahmen im Sozialsystem zur Verfügung steht, womit auch das zweite wenn flöten geht. Aber das ist halt das grundlegende Wenn-Problem in Deutschland:
Wenn man ständig nur Parteien wählt, die auf der Gehaltsliste von Großkonzernen stehen und/oder mental vor 100 Jahren leben, dann kriegt man halt Politik von gestern für Großkonzerne. Und keine für Menschen von morgen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wann worden denn jemals Kosten fair umgelegt?
> Eure Klimaretterfraktion vergisst einfach eines,
> 
> eurer Wohlstand wurde durch uns erst ermöglicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Mai 2019)

Und jetzt is es halt an uns dafür zu sorgen dass solche Fehler wie damals nicht wieder gemacht werden und die nächsten Generationen zumindest den Lebensstandart halten können...  Damals gabs nicht viele Optionen, jetzt gibt es sie.  Und die aktuelle Wegwerfgesellschaft die im Internet alles zu Spottpreisen innert kürzester Zeit haben kann ist ein sehr grosser Faktor für all die negativen Entwicklungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wann worden denn jemals Kosten fair umgelegt?
> Eure Klimaretterfraktion vergisst einfach eines,
> 
> eurer Wohlstand wurde durch uns erst ermöglicht.



Keine Ahnung, wer "ihr" seit und wie du eine "Klimaretterfraktion" abgrenzt, aber wenn ich mich in der Welt umgucke sehe ich vor allem Elend und arg wenig Wohlstand. Ich würde gerne ein Bißchen Luxus jetzt gegen eine Zukunft tauschen, von der man sicher sein kann, dass es einem nicht deutlich schlechter geht.


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2019)

Wir müssen endlich CO2 Ausstoß gerecht besteuern. Sagen wir 200 Euro pro Tonne. Und dann wird der Verbrenner von alleine aussterben. Wobei es für die Stadtentwicklung nicht reicht den Antrieb zu wechseln, die Stadt muss sich endlich aus den Fesseln des Automobils befreien um lebenswert zu sein.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Mai 2019)

Als ob der Verbrenner der Hauptverursacher des CO2 wäre...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Als ob der Verbrenner der Hauptverursacher des CO2 wäre...


Aber mit 25% ein bedeutender, denn auch bei Flugzeugen und Schiffen denkt man an Alternativen.
Anteil der Verkehrstraeger an den CO2-Emissionen weltweit | Statista


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Mai 2019)

Würde man die ganze überflüssige Fliegerei erstmal sinnvoll besteuern, wäre ich ja zufrieden. 
Aktuell zahlt man ja keine Kerosinsteuer und fördert damit die überflüssige Fliegerei unnötig - Kurz- und Mittelstreckenflüge entsprechen pro Person nahezu dem CO2-Ausstoß, den man durch ein Jahr Autofahren mit durchschnittlicher Kilometerleistung erzeugt. 

Zumindest auf Kurzstrecken gibts da umweltfreundlichere Alternativen - das Auto, vorallem aber Fernbusse und die Bahn. 
Außer, mangels sinnvoller Alternativen, Langstreckenflügen sollte der Flugverkehr hoch besteuert werden. Wenn man Flugtickets teilweise schon für 10€ bekommt und die günstigsten Bahntickets vielleicht bei 20€ liegen, läuft definitiv was falsch...

Ich finde es mehr wie unfair, wenn die in meinen Augen alternativlose Freiheit des Autos immer mehr kaputtgemacht wird und der Alltag vieler Leute deutlich schwieriger gemacht werden soll, aber gleichzeitig immer mehr (Kurz- und Mittelstrecke) geflogen wird und dafür niemand bluten soll.
Dabei sind vorallem der CO2-Ausstoß und die Lärmemissionen des Autoverkehrs ein Fliegenschiss im Vergleich zum Flugverkehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2019)

Durch die viel größere Masse im Vergleich zum Luftverkehr hat der Straßenverkehr schon seine Bedeutung. Aber das ist ja das schöne an einer CO2-Steuer: Sie bewertet endlich nicht mehr, wofür das CO2 ausgestoßen wird, sondern nur absolut wieviel. Und das nicht nur für die Bereiche, in denen Bislang Minerelöl-, Öko-, Heizöl- und/oder Agradieselsteuer fällig wurden, sondern auch da, wo es keine Kerosinsteuer gab. Umgekehrt würde die Bahn entlastet werden, wenn zusätzliche Einnahmen aus einer CO2-Steuer beispielsweise 1:1 durch Lohnnebenkostensenkungen ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2019)

@iGameKudan
Ja innerhalb Deutschlands braucht man eigentlich keine/kaum Flüge und selbst innerhalb Europas könnte man es recht gut ohne schaffen, aber ich versuche es ja im Moment mal ordentlich und geplant von Köln nach Barcelona zu kommen.
Ist leider nicht, entweder sau teuer und trotzdem relativ umständlich zu buchen oder per Interrail mit einem angemessenen Preis und dem Reservierungskack in den anderen Ländern.
Oder Nachtzüge, ob ich jetzt den halben Tag per Flieger brauche oder Abends einsteige und Morgens wieder aus wo ich dann mehr vom ersten Tag habe.
Aber keiner kümmert sich drum!

Dabei kann man diese beiden Kritikpunkte ohne viel Mühe lösen. Aber nein...


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Mineralölsteuer auch auf Kerosin gelten würde, wäre Fliegen schon lange eine viel kleinere Umweltbelastung. Wobei man imho hier jede Tonne CO2 im Quadrat besteuern sollte, da die Abgase in der oberen Atmosphäre besonders klimaschädlich sind.


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2019)

Interessante Studie zum Thema E-Auto und Wasserstoff: https://www.energieagentur.nrw/content/anlagen/Bericht_Wasserstoffstudie_NRW-2019-04-09_komp.pdf


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer "ihr" seit und wie du eine "Klimaretterfraktion" abgrenzt, aber wenn ich mich in der Welt umgucke sehe ich vor allem Elend und arg wenig Wohlstand. Ich würde gerne ein Bißchen Luxus jetzt gegen eine Zukunft tauschen, von der man sicher sein kann, dass es einem nicht deutlich schlechter geht.



Das wird leider ein Traum bleiben,
solange man nicht das gesamte System umkrempelt.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

Tolle Welt der Elektromobilität aus Batterie!
Kann das Elektro-Auto die Umwelt retten?

Die Brennstoffzelle ist die einzig gangbare Lösung!


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

Ich habe die Sendung gestern Abend auch gesehen. Die war sehr interessant.
In der Umwelt/Ökobilanz stehen Elektroautos sehr schlecht da.
Besonders wenn es große Autos mit großen Batterien sind. 
Da die GEwinnung der Rohstoffe für die Batterien sehr umweltschädlich und verschwenderisch ist. 
Auch schadet sie die Gesundheit vieler Menschen.
Dazu kommt, dass wenn Elektroautos aufgeladen werden, das ja auch nicht alles "sauberer" Strom ist.

Aber ein Anfang muß  gemacht werden. Das ist klar. Nur sollte das nachhaltiger geschehen.
Und nicht wieder nach dem Motto "Nach mir die Sintflut".


----------



## compisucher (5. Juni 2019)

Die Brennstoffzelle hat auf ganz lange Sicht betrachtet alleine deswegen ein höheres Zukunftspotential, weil sie sich ressourcensparender produzieren lässt.
Es ist eine Art Hype und Torschlusspanik, die da Industrie wie Bürger umtreibt.

Die Realität könnte evtl. so aussehen, dass Langstrecke und Transport eher brennstoffzellenbetrieben und Kurzstrecke eher batteriebetrieben sein wird.

Viel wichtiger bei der Diskussion ist jedoch, wie es uns gelingt, die Gesellschaft so zu verändern, dass der Individualverkehr ab-, denn zunimmt.

Jetzt werden die Weichen gestellt, wenn in , sagen wir mal 50  Jahren 15 Mrd. Menschen die Kugel bevölkern, haben wir schlichtweg zu wenig Platz, als dass wir wertvollen (Acker-) Boden mit Straßen zupflastern...


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> In der Umwelt/Ökobilanz stehen Elektroautos sehr schlecht da. Besonders wenn es große Autos mit großen Batterien sind.


Und besonders wenn man diese auch noch mit relativ kleinen Verbrennern vergleicht. Denn eigentlich stehen die Elektroautos eben nicht "sehr schlecht" da. Es wurde bzgl. Umweltbelastung durch die Akkuproduktion Zahlen einer Studie verwendet, bei der schon lange klar ist dass diese Zahlen so nicht stimmen (Quelle). Auch wird in dem Beitrag von den "üblichen 100kWh Akkus" eines Elektroautos gesprochen, was natürlich kompletter Käse ist. Soweit mir bekannt gibt es aktuell gar kein in Deutschland produziertes E-Auto auf der Straße, welches so einen riesigen Akku besitzt. Selbst bei den noch in den nächsten Jahren kommenden Modellen sind solche Monster-Akkus die Ausnahme. Der Schnitt dürfte hier noch unter 50kWh liegen - der e.Go Life wird sogar nur 15-23kWh haben, und damit 100 bis 150KM in der Stadt fahren - für ab ca. 15.000€ (ohne Abzug der Förderung!).

Und natürlich wird die Akkukapazität eines Allrad-Elektroautos der Oberklasse (die 100kWh eines mit dem größten Akku bestückten Model S/X) mit einem kleineren Verbrenner verglichen, der pauschal nur 5-6 Liter verbrauchen soll. Der reale Verbrauch eines kleinen Smart liegt im Alltag schon bei ca. 4-5 Litern. Aber es sieht natürlich schöner aus, als die "echten" 9-12 Alltag-Liter eines gleichgroßen Verbrenners. Von den Großen die mit ihren Verbräuchen da noch locker drüber gehen ganz zu schweigen.

Übrigens: Aktuell werden über 60% des abgebauten Lithium gar nicht für Akkus verwendet. Wurde dies in dem Beitrag erwähnt? Und die weniger als 40% teilen sich dann auch noch auf alle Akkus auf, also Smartphone, Laptop, Tablet, Werkzeuge, Powerbanken usw. Erst ab 2020/2021 soll mehr als die Hälfte dieser 40% für die Akkus von Elektroautos genutzt werden.

Und auf das Thema der Ölförderung, Raffination usw, also der Gewinnung und Verteilung von Treibstoff (zb. per Öltanker) für die Verbrenner, wurde vermutlich (ich habe nur Teile des Beitrages gesehen) auch wieder nicht/kaum eingegangen. Und trotzdem wurde doch in dem Beitrag gesagt, dass das E-Auto (in dem Vergleich) nach 100.000KM gefahrener Strecke eine bessere Ökobilanz hat. Mit angepassten/realistischeren Variablen sind wir dann Ruck-Zuck bei den 40-70.000KM, die vorher schon von "neutralen" Quellen genannt wurden. Damit ist doch jetzt schon klar, wer die bessere Okö-/Klimabilanz hat.

Dazu kommt, dass der vom Verbrenner verbrannte Treibstoff hinterher für immer weg ist, die seltenen Erden in den Akkus aber nicht.

Keine Frage, auch beim Thema Elektroauto läuft noch lange nicht alles optimal. Der Abbau der seltenen Erden, dass die Unternehmen sich vor der Verantwortung drücken, dass das Thema Akku-Recycling noch sehr viel besser werden muß (was es mit zunehmender Verbreitung der E-Autos automatisch wird, weil günstiger) usw, da gibt es noch haufenweise Potential zur Verbesserung. Aber deswegen ist das Konzept E-Auto ja nicht schlecht. Wenn die Menschen so "dumm" sind und nur viel zu große (E-)Autos haben wollen, sollte man lieber dieses Problem angehen. Und natürlich müssen auch nicht so viele Menschen ein eigenes Auto haben (was ja langsam schon weniger wird), und auch mehr ÖPNV oder auch Pedelecs usw. - also generell alternative Modelle - sind richtig und wichtig.

Ich finde daher auch diese Dokumentation nicht wirklich optimal. Zumal ein Elektroauto nicht wegen des Akkus ein Elektroauto ist, sonder weil es mit Elektrizität/Strom fährt. Woher dieser kommt spielt dabei keine Rolle. Auch ein Brennstoffzellen-Auto ist ein Elektroauto. Trotzdem, dass die Probleme der Elektromobilität angesprochen werden ist absolut richtig - nur die Schlüsse die viele Menschen (nicht zuletzt aufgrund solcher Dokus) daraus ziehen nicht.

Hier mal ein Beitrag aus 2007 von  Volker Quaschning:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBdJSfGQibA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und wirklich interessant, aber leider auch nicht gerade kurz:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3EoCKgzLo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da bekommt man u.a. ganz nebenbei so Informationen wie diese hier:


> *An Neujahr* [01.01.2018] *versorgte sich Deutschland erstmals nur mit Ökostrom*
> 
> Als es endlich soweit ist, liegt fast ganz Deutschland friedlich in den Federn. Es merkt auch keiner nach dem Aufstehen. Kein Wecker blinkt, weil zwischenzeitlich der Strom ausgefallen ist. Dabei hat sich Deutschland gerade zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte komplett mit Ökostrom versorgt: am Neujahrsmorgen um sechs Uhr.


Quelle: Deutschland versorgt sich erstmals nur mit OEkostrom - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Brennstoffzelle hat auf ganz lange Sicht betrachtet alleine deswegen ein höheres Zukunftspotential, weil sie sich ressourcensparender produzieren lässt.



Gerade auf lange Sicht haben Brennstoffzellen in der Hinsicht gar keinen Vorteil (aber auch gar keinen Nachteil). Teuer bei Batterien ist es die Rohstoffe einmal aus der Erde zu holen und eine Recycling-Struktur aufzubauen. Das ist mittelfristig eine ziemlich große und überdenkenswerte Belastung, aber wenn man langfristig einmal im Kreislauf drin ist, ist es nur noch eine Energiefrage. Und zwar ohne Anforderungen an zeitliche oder räumliche Bereitstellung der Energie, sodass problemlos die Überschüsse (auch/gerade gegenüber Brennstoffzellen) genutzt werden können, die jedes Batterieszenario zwangsläufig mit sich bringt.

Damit kann die Brennstoffzelle überhaupt nicht punkten - sondern mit Reichweite, entsprechend einfacherer Infrastruktur, günstigerer Produktion und geringerer Straßenbelastung. Knackpunkt ist am Ende aber der Gesamtenergieverbrauch: Brennstoffzellen benötigen netto mehr Strom, das aber zeitlich entkoppelt. Die Frage ist, wieviel Pufferpotenzial wir ohnehin ins System wie einbringen müssen und ob man die einhergehenden Ineffizienten dann direkt zum fahren nutzt. Klappt das, liegen Brennstoffzellen klar vorne. Fällt ihre Ineffizient zusätzlich an, liegen sie klar hinten.
Bis das entschieden werden muss, haben wir so oder so 2 bis 10 Jahrzehnte (idealistische Zielsetzung/praktiche Beobachtung) Ausbau bei stationär genutzter EE und beim ÖPNV vor uns, also Tee trinken. (und nicht einseitig subventionieren. wie es gerade geschieht.)




INU.ID schrieb:


> Und natürlich wird die Akkukapazität eines Allrad-Elektroautos der Oberklasse (die 100kWh eines mit dem größten Akku bestückten Model S/X) mit einem kleineren Verbrenner verglichen, der pauschal nur 5-6 Liter verbrauchen soll. Der reale Verbrauch eines kleinen Smart liegt im Alltag schon bei ca. 4-5 Litern. Aber es sieht natürlich schöner aus, als die "echten" 9-12 Alltag-Liter eines gleichgroßen Verbrenners. Von den Großen die mit ihren Verbräuchen da noch locker drüber gehen ganz zu schweigen.



Also 12 Liter sind bei der durchschnittlichen genutzten Transportkapazität eines S (= ein Firmenmitarbeiter) und bei einer Fahrweise, mit der der S auch nur annähernd die Tagesfahrleistung eines Verbrenners erreicht, das Niveau eines 70er-Jahre Oldtimers. Und ein Model 3, das im Winter auf über 400 km kommen will, hat auch schon 75 kWh verbaut, aber nicht mehr Transportkapazität als ein Golf, der bei Tempo Schnitt (!) 115 auf 5,6 l Super/100 km kommt. (Quelle: Selbst gefahren. Wenn man sich in den Windschatten von Reisebussen verkrümelt, wo ich erstaunlich viele Tesla sehe, müssten 4 l/100 km machbar sein.)

Das Ziel einer fairen Alltags-Gegenüberstellung kann man der "Doku" sicherlich trotzdem nicht anhängen, da es im Innenstadtverkehr mit einem reinen Verbrenner natürlich wesentlich schlechter aussieht, aber in einem vernünftigen Verkehrskonzept (das wir nicht haben) sollte kein Verbrenner und kein Batterieauto einen Großteil seiner Fahrleistungen unter solchen Bedingungen verbringen.



> Mit angepassten/realistischeren Variablen sind wir dann Ruck-Zuck bei den 40-70.000KM, die vorher schon von "neutralen" Quellen genannt wurden. Damit ist doch jetzt schon klar, wer die bessere Okö-/Klimabilanz hat.



Der, der die Kohlekraftwerke als erster abschalten kann. Solange in Europa noch jemand Strom von denen verbraucht, ist jeder aus unserem Netz geladene Akku eine Umweltschädigung, auch wenn er einen Verbrenner ersetzt.



> Keine Frage, auch beim Thema Elektroauto läuft noch lange nicht alles optimal.



Ohne das der jungen Industrie vorwerfen zu wollen, aber: Gibt es irgendwas, was bei dem Thema optimal läuft?



> Ich finde daher auch diese Dokumentation nicht wirklich optimal. Zumal ein Elektroauto nicht wegen des Akkus ein Elektroauto ist, sonder weil es mit Elektrizität/Strom fährt. Woher dieser kommt spielt dabei keine Rolle. Auch ein Brennstoffzellen-Auto ist ein Elektroauto.



Ist ein mit Synthesegas angetriebener Verbrenner auch ein Elektroauto? 
(Der Begriff an sich ist so oder so Käse)


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juni 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also 12 Liter


So typisch für E-Auto Gegner... 

Ich spreche von den "realen *9-12* Liter", und meine damit natürlich dass der Vergleich mit dem 100kWh Akku-Auto vs. 5-6L Verbrenner Käse ist, bzw. bei einem fairen Vergleich das E-Auto noch schneller eine positive Ökobilanz erreichen würde - und was machst du? Du hängst dich an den 12 Litern auf. 

  Es gibt da solche Datenbanken wie zb. www.spritmonitor.de, wo Menschen echte Verbräuche eintragen. Such dir da ein paar "faire" Gegenspieler für ein E-Auto mit 100kWh-Monsterakku aus, und vergleiche die vom Hersteller angegebenen mit den realen Verbräuchen. Wie gesagt, ein Smart mit 900Kg kommt schon auf einen realen Verbrauch von 4-5 Litern. Wie fair ist da jetzt ein Vergleich 5-6 Liter Verbrenner vs. 100kWh Akkuauto... den das E-Auto ja trotzdem noch (nach 100.000KM) "gewinnt". Also selbst in absichtlich/künstlich schlecht gezeichneten Vergleichen hat der Verbrenner keine Chance. ^^


> Solange in Europa noch jemand Strom von denen verbraucht, ist jeder aus unserem Netz geladene Akku eine Umweltschädigung, auch wenn er einen Verbrenner ersetzt.


Diese Aussage ist so irrelevant wie sie richtig ist. Mobilität wird noch hunderte Jahre (oder länger) eine "Umweltschädigung" sein. Wenn man es so sieht, dann sollte man vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen den Menschen als Ganzes so langsam abzuschaffen. Denn quasi alles was er tut schadet der Umwelt. Was zählt ist, dass die E-Mob schon mal ökologisch/klimatechnisch (tlw. sogar jetzt schon sehr viel) besser ist.

Alle Zeichen deuten bzgl. Weiterentwicklung der Transportmittel sowie Weiterentwicklung der Mobilität (und nicht nur dort) auf einen exponentiellen Wandel hin. Aber die meisten "Kritiker" tun so, als würde sich die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht mehr/nichts schneller ändern, einfach weil es die letzten 20 Jahre ja auch schon so war. Wer hätte vor 10 Jahren gedacht dass die Menschen mal alle mit mobilen Hochleistungscomputern namens "Smartphone" rumlaufen werden. Und die jugendlichen von heute können sich nicht mal mehr eine Welt ohne Smartphone vorstellen. 


> Ohne das der jungen Industrie vorwerfen zu wollen, aber: Gibt es irgendwas, was bei dem Thema optimal läuft?


Und bei anderen Themen? 


> Ist ein mit Synthesegas angetriebener Verbrenner auch ein Elektroauto?





> Zumal ein Elektroauto nicht wegen des Akkus ein Elektroauto ist, sonder  weil es mit Elektrizität/Strom fährt. Woher dieser kommt spielt dabei  keine Rolle. Auch ein Brennstoffzellen-Auto ist ein Elektroauto.


Natürlich war ein Brennstoffzellen-Auto mit Elektromotor gemeint. Ein Verbrenner ist immer ein Verbrenner, egal was er verbrennt.

Die Autobauer waren eingeschlafen, und wurden durch das Thema "Elektroauto" nach vielen Jahrzehnten mal wieder geweckt. Viele Änderungen die da in den nächsten Jahren kommen werden, wären anders sehr viel Später (wenn überhaupt) gekommen. Siehe Intel vs AMD. In den letzten 2 Jahren hat sich auf dem CPU-Markt mehr bewegt als in den 10 Jahren davor.

Es gibt Elektroautos die inkl. Akku fast komplett mit Ökostrom hergestellt werden. Und schon heute können Millionen Menschen ihr Elektroauto mit 100% Ökostrom laden - auch wenn der Strom nicht vom eigenen Dach, sondern aus der Steckdose kommt. Darum sollte es gehen. Was muß getan werden um mehr E-Autos und Akkus so zu produzieren, um seltene Erden zu fördern ohne das die Natur vor Ort zu einer Wüste wird, um mehr Menschen saubere Lademöglichkeiten zu bieten, usw.

Was muß getan werden um die durchschnittliche positive Ökobilanz der E-Autos immer früher und früher zu erreichen. Um die aktuell im besten Fall möglichen ~30.000KM mit annähernd jedem E-Auto erreichen zu können. Wie man die Umweltbelastung um 70%, 80%, 90% reduziert, und nicht alles verteufeln solange man die Umweltbelastung nicht um fantastische 100% reduzieren kann.

~150 Jahre dreckigste Verbrenner-Mobilität, oder 350 Jahre (?) allgemeine dreckige Antriebe, wenn man zb. Öl und Kohle betriebene Dampfmaschinen dazu zählt, aber das E-Auto/Akku-Auto ist natürlich so lange komplett shice, wie es auch nur irgendwie die Umwelt belastet.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TswNLBnAPjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So typisch für E-Auto Gegner...
> 
> Ich spreche von den "realen *9-12* Liter", und meine damit natürlich dass der Vergleich mit dem 100kWh Akku-Auto vs. 5-6L Verbrenner Käse ist, bzw. bei einem fairen Vergleich das E-Auto noch schneller eine positive Ökobilanz erreichen würde - und was machst du? Du hängst dich an den 12 Litern auf.



Eigentlich liefer ich Beispiele...



> Es gibt da solche Datenbanken wie zb. www.spritmonitor.de, wo Menschen echte Verbräuche eintragen. Such dir da ein paar "faire" Gegenspieler für ein E-Auto mit 100kWh-Monsterakku aus, und vergleiche die vom Hersteller angegebenen mit den realen Verbräuchen. Wie gesagt, ein Smart mit 900Kg kommt schon auf einen realen Verbrauch von 4-5 Litern. Wie fair ist da jetzt ein Vergleich 5-6 Liter Verbrenner vs. 100kWh Akkuauto... den das E-Auto ja trotzdem noch (nach 100.000KM) "gewinnt". Also selbst in absichtlich/künstlich schlecht gezeichneten Vergleichen hat der Verbrenner keine Chance. ^^



Das ich Spritmonitor kenne, sollte dir von älteren Links meinerseits bekannt sein und ich habe dir einen echten Vergleichswert genannt, während du auf deinem Smart rumreitest, der für alles mögliche bekannt ist, nur nicht für energieeffizienten Transport. Wieso gehst du automatisch davon aus, dass ein etwas längerer Verbrenner das Doppelte bis Dreifache verbraucht? Es gibt in allen Kategorien deutlich sinnvollere Designs.
Kleinwagen:
C4 Cactus, 110 PS, 190 Spitze: 6,0 l Super (oder, minimal Schwächer: 3,5 l Diesel)
Kleinkombi:
Peugeot 308 SW, 110 PS, 188 Spitze: 6,2 l Super
Kompakter mit einfachem Sauger:
Mazda3 120 PS, 195 Spitze: 6,6 l Super
Kompakter mit Turbo:
VW Scirocco 125 PS, 203 Spitze: 6,3 l Super (Golf quasi identisch, aber nicht direkt verlinkbar, weil man die Variant mangels Trennung bei Spritmonitor selbst rausrechnen muss)
Großes Coupe:
Audi A5, 190 PS, 240 Spitze: 6,5 l Super
Und das sind alles schon überhöhte Verbräuche mit nicht sachgemäßem Stadtverkehranteil, wo man eigentlich ÖPNV oder wenigstens einen Hybrid nehmen sollte:
Toyota Prius, 122 (System-)PS, Spitze 180: 4,5 l Super

Keins dieser Fahrzeuge ist ein zur Unbrauchbarkeit abgespecktes Sparmobil, mit denen kann man durchgängig flott, z.T. sehr flott unterwegs sein und wird in aller Regel durch den Verkehr limitiert sein. Die von dir gerne gefeierten in-100-km-ist-der-Akku-leer Sprintergebnisse der Teslas bieten dir gegenüber diesen Fahrzeugen also keinerlei Vorteil, umgekehrt hat jeder einzelne der verlinkten Wagen die Möglichkeit, auch mal 1200+ km am Tag zu fahren und eine Woche in Gegenden ohne Ladeinfrastruktur zu verbringen, was auch mit "100 kWh" respektive 75er Akku in einem Modell3 praxisfern ist. Und kein einziger der genannten Verbrenner fährt mit Strom aus Braunkohlekraftwerken, der bei 15-20 kWh pro 100 km zzgl. Ladeverlusten dem CO2-Ausstoß von 9 bis 12 l (hah!) Super pro 100 km entsprechen. 

Selbst mit Strom aus Gas, an dem wir mittelfristig nicht vorbeikommen, ist es das Äquivalent von 5 bis 7 l Benzin. Das heißt jedes Batterieauto, dass nicht mit Strom aus erneuerbaren geladen wird, der sonst hätte weggeschmissen werden müssen, erzeugt selbst im Best Case soviel CO2 wie ein sparsamer Benzin-Verbrenner und mehr, als ein sparsamer Gas-Verbrenner und hätte somit mit steigender Fahrleistung eine immer schlechtere Klimabilanz. Und da machen in dem Fall auch die Gestehungskosten der fossilen Energieträger keinen Unterschied, denn die fallen beim Gaskraftwerk ja genauso an. Das gilt übrigens auch für PoweToGas oder für Biogas: Solange wir irgend einen dieser Energieträger in nenneswertem Umfange nutzen (und es gibt KEIN Konzept, wie man die übers Jahr irregulär verteilte Produktion erneuerbarer sonst speichern soll), können wir sie auch direkt in einen Verbrenner einfüllen, uns an niedrigen Produktionskosten, hoher Reichweite und kostenloser da bereits existierender Infrastruktur erfreuen, und verbrauchen kein Bisschen mehr, als ein Batterieauto.


(Auswahl der Fahrzeuge übrigens nicht zufällig, sondern Nebenprodukt meiner deutlich längeren Liste an potenziellen Passat-Nachfolgern, die nämlich u.a. genau die genannten Anforderungen erfüllen sollen. Wie gesagt, ich kenne Spritmonitor  . Wenn man gezielt nur nach Sparsamkeit suchen und dabei auch ein paar Abstriche auf der Autobahn hinnehmen würde/wie Reichweitenbedrohte Batteriejunkies in Windschatten oder auf der rechten Spur bleibt, wären unter 5 l vielfach kein Problem, mit Hybrid unter 4 l und mit Dieseln um die 3 l)




> Diese Aussage ist so irrelevant wie sie richtig ist. Mobilität wird noch hunderte Jahre (oder länger) eine "Umweltschädigung" sein.



Diese Aussage ist von höchster Relevanz, sobald es darum geht, mit einem begrenzten Budget den maximalen Klimaschutzeffekt zu erreichen. Und wir haben ein begrenztes Budget und wir können es uns nicht erlauben, 100 Jahre zu warten, bis heutige Investitionen dem Klima einen Nettonutzen bringen, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Investitionen in heutige Batterieautos und auch die folgenden 5-10 Generationen dann nie einen Nutzen hätten, wenn man solange warten muss.



> Wenn man es so sieht, dann sollte man vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen den Menschen als Ganzes so langsam abzuschaffen.



Siehe Bild links 



> Denn quasi alles was er tut schadet der Umwelt. Was zählt ist, dass die E-Mob schon mal ökologisch/klimatechnisch (tlw. sogar jetzt schon sehr viel) besser ist.



Eben nicht. Siehe oben.



> Alle Zeichen deuten bzgl. Weiterentwicklung der Transportmittel sowie Weiterentwicklung der Mobilität (und nicht nur dort) auf einen exponentiellen Wandel hin.



Wo siehst du ein Zeichen exponenntiellen Wandels bei der Mobilität? Sowas gibt es da eben nicht, im Gegensatz zu deinen vollkommen Irrelvanten Elektronikbeispielen. Die einzigen konstanten Trends in der Mobilität über die letzten 20-30 Jahre sind ein lineares Wachstum der Farhzeugmassen und ein linearer Anstieg des Kerosinverbrauchs. Wandel? Wenn überhaupt, dann in die falsch Richtung. Exponnentiell? Würde ich in der falschen Richtung gerne drauf verzichten, auch wenn es die KFZ-Märkte in Asien und Afrika vermutlich erreichen.



> Und bei anderen Themen?



Es gibt kein Thema, das insgesamt optimal läuft, aber durchaus ein paar Themen, wo Teilaspekte gut laufen. Z.B. Zunahme von Ökolandbau, technische Möglichkeiten der Wärmedämmung, Preisentwicklung bei Arbeitsspeicher. Aber bei E-Autos fällt mir quasi gar kein Aspekt ein, an dem nicht direkt (noch) ein großer Haken hängt. Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich vielleicht noch das Design genannt - bei Teslas gabs endlich mal halbwegs hübsche (von außen), moderne und trotzdem sehr aerodynamische Autos. Aber seit dem originalen S werden sie von mal zu mal hässlicher und jetzt macht man in SUV und Pickup, also auch keine durchweg positive Entwicklung. Eher eine Ansammlung einzelner Lichtblitze.



> Die Autobauer waren eingeschlafen, und wurden durch das Thema "Elektroauto" nach vielen Jahrzehnten mal wieder geweckt. Viele Änderungen die da in den nächsten Jahren kommen werden, wären anders sehr viel Später (wenn überhaupt) gekommen. Siehe Intel vs AMD. In den letzten 2 Jahren hat sich auf dem CPU-Markt mehr bewegt als in den 10 Jahren davor.



Stimmt. Viele Nutzer sind jetzt mit Real-Life-Verbräuchen von 100-140 W unterwegs, statt mit 40 bis 70 W .



> Es gibt Elektroautos die inkl. Akku fast komplett mit Ökostrom hergestellt werden. Und schon heute können Millionen Menschen ihr Elektroauto mit 100% Ökostrom laden - auch wenn der Strom nicht vom eigenen Dach, sondern aus der Steckdose kommt. Darum sollte es gehen.



Nein. Es sollte darum gehen, ob man mit diesem Ökostrom auch irgendwas anderes hätte machen können, dass stattdessen mit fossilem Strom gemacht wurde. Und solange das so ist, und dem ist noch verdammt lange so, beschränkt sich die Ökobilanz von Batterieautos auf die Differenz zwischen (Batterieauto + stationärem fossilen Verbraucher) und (Verbrennerauto + stationärem Ökostromverbraucher). Und die ist in sehr vielen Fällen tiefrot für das Batterieauto. Selbst wenn du die Heizenergie des fossilen Stroms 1/3 des Jahres via KWK zweitverwertest (was bei deutschen Kraftwerken gar nicht der Fall ist), fährt ein aus einem Netz mit Kohlestrom geladenes Batterieauto dreckiger, als ein Benzinverbrenner. Netze ohne Kohlestrom haben wir aber nur Phasenweise und nur nördlich der deutschen Tiefebene, wenn die Küsten-WKAs mal wieder mit voller Leistung laufen und die Netze den Strom nicht abtransportieren können. Die meisten Autos fahren aber eben nicht in Nord-, sondern in Süddeutschland und da gibt es afaik NIE einen so großen Ökostromüberschuss, dass Kraftwerke abgeschaltet werden müssen. Da ist der Verbrauch immer höher als die Produktion und welcher Strom wohin fließt ist nichts weiter als ein Zertifikatshandel auf der Stromrechnung, ändert aber nichts am ingesamt erzeugten CO2.



> ~150 Jahre dreckigste Verbrenner-Mobilität, oder 350 Jahre (?) allgemeine dreckige Antriebe, wenn man zb. Öl und Kohle betriebene Dampfmaschinen dazu zählt, aber das E-Auto/Akku-Auto ist natürlich so lange komplett shice, wie es auch nur irgendwie die Umwelt belastet.



220 Jahre Batterie, 190 Jahre Elektromotor, 180 Jahre Batterieauto.
Mir ist die Vergangenheit aber egal, was zählt ist die zukünftige Entwicklung. Und da haben, wie du selbst sagst, Batterieautos noch enormen Bedarf an Weiterentwicklung nicht nur ihrer selbst, sondern vor allem der Rahmenbedingungen. Einen Bedarf, der beim heutigen Tempo mindestens ein Jahrhundert und beim heute in politischen Versprechern progagierten Tempo immer noch ettliche Jahrzehnte in Anspruch nehmen wird. Eine Technik, die noch mehrere Jahrzehnte Weiterentwicklung braucht ist nicht "komplett shice", aber sie ist ein in Entwicklung befindliches Experimentalkonstrukt, dass noch nicht reif für den großflächigen Einsatz ist/die bestehenden Anforderungen kurz- und mittelfristig nicht erfüllen kann. Genau so sehe ich Batterieautos. Langfristig mögen sie Potential haben, aber langfristig haben das auch andere Techniken und vor allem brauchen wir langfristig sowieso eine radikale Änderung des Anforderungsspektrums.

Darum kümmert sich aber keiner. Stattdessen wird versucht, mit Milliardensummen und unter Vernachlässigung einer ganzen Reihe dringenster Aufgaben, eine bislang ungeeignete und potentiell vielleicht nur zweit oder drittbeste Technik zu erzwingen. Um deine ungeeigneten IT-Vergleiche aufzugreifen:
Das erinnert an Intels 14-nm-"Strategie". Nur dass die keine Alternative haben und nicht das objektiv mittelfristig beste anpeilen können, sondern kurzfristig auf einen Konkurrenten reagieren müssen.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juni 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du automatisch davon aus, dass ein etwas längerer Verbrenner das Doppelte bis Dreifache verbraucht? Es gibt in allen Kategorien deutlich sinnvollere Designs.


Korrekt, aber ich fokussiere weder die Spritsparer (5-6L) noch die Spritverschwender (15L und mehr), sondern die goldene Mitte.


> Großes Coupe: Audi A5, 190 PS, 240 Spitze: 6,5 l Super


Warum hast du die Leistung auf 140KW beschränkt? Warum hast du die Auswahl auf Schaltung beschränkt? Weil dir die Werte so besser passen, auch wenn dabei nur noch 6 ! Audi A5 übrig bleiben? Denn wenn man alle A5 ab 2016 nimmt, dann sind es nicht mehr 6,5 sondern 9,11 Liter - und nicht mehr nur 6 Fahrzeuge, sondern 120.

Weder rede noch rechne ich mir die Verbräuche bzw. Vergleiche schön. Bei deinem Peugot 308, nimmt man die Limitierungen (bis auf das Baujahr) raus, sind es schon 7,2L (15% mehr), und nicht mehr 12 sondern 213 Fahrzeuge. Oder der Scirocco, dein Link limitiert die Leistung auf 92-97KW und Schaltgetriebe, Ergebnis sind 7 Scirocco mit 6,33L im Schnitt. Nimmt man die Limitierung für die Leistung und das Getriebe raus, BÄM, sind es plötzlich 50 Fahrzeuge und 8,7L - 40% mehr als deine Angabe. 



> Und das sind alles schon überhöhte Verbräuche mit nicht sachgemäßem Stadtverkehranteil


Oder es sind einfach nur echte Werte von echten Fahrern, die im echten Leben erreicht werden. Und jetzt nimm mal ein Auto was in Größe und Gewicht, ganz besonders aber bzgl. Beschleunigung/Kraft, dem Elektroauto mit dem 100kWh-Akku gerecht wird. Nein, natürlich kein Audi/VW mit W12 Motor, der kombiniert mit 12L angegeben wird, und in der Stadt mit über 15L, und dessen realer Verbrauch wohl noch mal 2-3L drüber liegt. Oder ein Porsche Cayenne mit entsprechender Leistung, dessen Durchschnittsverbrauch bei Spritmonitor.de mit 17,08L angegeben ist. Oder ein Touareg mit 15,43L. Nein nein, wie stellen dem 2To Model S Allrad mit 100kWh Akku und 450KW einen Verbrenner gegenüber, der 5-6 Liter Verbauch und nicht mal die Hälfte der Leistung bietet, weil nur so ein Vergleich fair ist. 

Und natürlich ist ein Smart mit seinen 4-5 Litern Realverbrauch kein guter Vergleich, um aufzuzeigen wie dämlich die angegebenen 5-6L für den Gegner des 100kWh Elektrowagens sind. Auch ein VW Polo mit 5-6L angegebenem Verbrauch ist nicht dafür geeignet, oder ein Golf, der von GTI bis R (als potentieller aber immer noch unfairer Gegner für das 100kWh E-Auto!) mit 6-7L angegeben (Real + 1-2L) wird. Wenn so für dich ein fairer Vergleich ausschaut, bitte. Für mich nicht.

Einen 5-6L Verbrenner mit einem E-Auto zu vergleichen welches einen 100kWh Akku hat, und das ist aktuell soweit mir bekannt nur das Model S und das Model X mit stattlicher Motorisieren, dann ist das mMn ein Bullshit-Vergleich. Der Durchschnittsverbrauch aller Autos auf deutschen Straßen liegt bei ca. 8 Liter, und damit schon 2-3 Liter über dem Fahrzeug, was mit dem 100kWh Auto verglichen wurde.


> (Auswahl der Fahrzeuge übrigens nicht zufällig, sondern Nebenprodukt meiner deutlich längeren Liste an potenziellen Passat-Nachfolgern, die nämlich u.a. genau die genannten Anforderungen erfüllen sollen. Wie gesagt, ich kenne Spritmonitor  . Wenn man gezielt nur nach Sparsamkeit suchen und dabei auch ein paar Abstriche auf der Autobahn hinnehmen würde/wie Reichweitenbedrohte Batteriejunkies in Windschatten oder auf der rechten Spur bleibt, wären unter 5 l vielfach kein Problem, mit Hybrid unter 4 l und mit Dieseln um die 3 l)


Ich weiß dass das möglich ist. Nur spiegelt das nicht den Verkehr auf unserer Straße wieder. Du weißt doch selbst, SUV-Boom usw. Die wenigsten fahren einen Dacia-SUV mit angegeben 6-7 Liter (und einem Realverbrauch von im Schnitt 8,5L). Dazu kommt, dass der Durchschnittsverbrauch eines 2to Models S/X ja auch "nur" ~20kWh beträgt, im Alltag eigentlich ja sogar noch weniger, wenn man mal schaut, dass die meisten Fahrer Werte von 150-200 Wattstunden pro KM nennen (=15-20kWh/100KM).



> Wo siehst du ein Zeichen exponenntiellen Wandels bei der Mobilität? Sowas gibt es da eben nicht,


Die Zeichen sehe ich dort, wo junge Menschen zunehmen mit 18 keinen Führerschein mehr haben, und ihn nicht nur immer häufiger immer später, sondern zunehmend auch gar nicht mehr machen. Dort wo junge Menschen immer häufiger kein Statussymbol mehr im Auto sehen. Die Zeichen sehe ich dort, wo die Fortschritte bei der autonomen Mobilität zu erkennen sind. Die Technologie, die dem Individualverkehr mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht nur den Todesstoß verpassen wird, sondern die dies mit dem Aufkommen auch noch in relativ kurzer Zeit tun wird. Es sterben wie gesagt jedes Jahr ca. 1.250.000 bis 1.500.000 Menschen an den Folgen eines Verkehrsunfalls. Von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen. Ergo besteht ein großes stattliches sowie versicherungstechnisches Interesse an der Reduktion dieser Zahlen. Und genau hier wird die autonome Mobilität greifen. Und ich erkenne den Wandel auch darin, wenn immer mehr Menschen kein Problem damit haben, ein Auto zu fahren was weniger Reichweite wie ihr altes KFZ hat, und auch deutlich länger beim Aufladen braucht - dass die Menschen nämlich sehr wohl zu Kompromissen bereit sind.

Und genau solche maßgeblich von der Technik abhängigen Systeme unterliegen dem exponentiellen Fortschritt. Der Fortschritt in fast allen Bereichen geht exponentiell von statten. Ein exponentieller Wandel passiert also nicht nur bei der Mobilität. Die Frage ist, wenn überhaupt, also nur, an welchem Punkt der Kurve wir stehen, und welche Weichen wir (nicht nur politisch) stellen können, um die ganze Sache noch weiter zu beschleunigen. Oder ob wir weiterhin mit aller Gewalt versuchen das unvermeidliche hinauszuzögern (was nicht nur die Autobauer versucht haben, und auch aktuell noch ein Stück weit versuchen). Denn nicht nur das Thema Ökostrom oder E-Mobilität hätte heute schon Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte, weiter sein können.

Wie gesagt, wo wir schon vor 20 Jahren sein konnten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo wir heute sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wo wir morgen vielleicht sein werden/können:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen sage ich immer wieder, dass das Diskutieren einer Zukunft mit in Deutschland 60Mio Kraftfahrzeugen (oder auch mit 60mio Fahrzeugen die deutlich zu groß sind) Unsinn ist, wenn die Mobilität der Zukunft quasi gar keine privaten Fahrzeuge mehr kennt - oder (die baldige Zukunft) zumindest auch mit DEUTLICH kleineren Fahrzeugen stattfinden könnte. Wenn eigentlich nur (Beispielwert) 15 Millionen Fahrzeuge (hier in D) notwendig sind, und damit die Frage ob diese einen Akku haben  oder mit Ökostrom fahren (den man anders zum heizen von 100.000 Wohnungen für 30 Tage nehmen könnte) dadurch quasi irrelevant wird, dann beschäftigen wir uns heute mit den völlig falschen Themen. Und auch ob die ersten 1, 2, oder 10 Millionen Autos in der Übergangszeit einen Akku haben oder nicht, machen unterm Strich keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

Von Themen wie China usw. ganz zu schweigen. Wenn die anderen großen Player nicht nach unseren "Umwelt-Regeln" spielen, haben wir selbst dann nichts bewirkt, wenn wir ab morgen schon Deutschland komplett (inkl. die komplette Mobilität, also auch Schiffe und Flugzeuge) mit 100% Ökostrom versorgen. Ich schätze auch, dass die unfassbare riesige Menge Plastik im Meer (und bald schon allen Meerestieren...), zu 99,9% auch nicht aus deutschen Haushalten stammt...



> Nein. Es sollte darum gehen, ob man mit diesem Ökostrom auch irgendwas  anderes hätte machen können, dass stattdessen mit fossilem Strom gemacht  wurde.


Der Anteil des Ökostroms am Strom-Mix beträgt in D wieviel? 40%? Der Anteil des Ökostroms am Gesamtenergieverbrauch hier bei uns in D beträgt wieviel? 10%? Der Anteil der kompletten Mobilität von heute (hier in D) am Gesamtenergieverbrauch beträgt? 10%?

Nein, es sollte mMn eben nicht darum gehen zu überlegen wie wir die paar kWh, die wir aktuell "grün" produzieren, VIELLEICHT irgendwo anders sinnvoller verwenden könnten, statt in E-Autos, sondern wie wir SCHNELLSTENS erreichen, den Anteil am Gesamtenergieverbrauch rapide zu steigern - und zwar soweit es technisch möglich, sinnvoll und umsetzbar ist (das theoretische Ziel sollte vermutlich 100% sein).

Die Elektro-Mobilität, die nur einen kleinen Teil ausmacht, jetzt dafür verantwortlich zu machen, dass da an andere Stelle noch dreckiger Strom verraucht wird, ist mMn einfach nicht sinnvoll. Wie gesagt, die KOMPLETTE aktuelle Mobilität (60mio PKWs?) in D mach afaik nur 10-15% (?) aus, und die E-Mob macht davon wiederum nur wenige (1-2?) % aus. Genau deswegen finde ich es überhaupt nicht zielführend sich mit den Krümeln zu beschäftigen, statt die Felsbrocken in den Fokus zu nehmen. Schaffen wir heute alle E-Autos in Deutschland ab, und versorgen mit dem da eingesparten Strom eine (übertrieben gesagt/spekuliert) Eisenschmelze für 20 Tage mit Strom. Wow, dann haben wir aber auch was bewirkt. 


Auch mal (aber nicht nur!) auf das Model 3 achten (der kleinste Tesla!):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDSqDrooMEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und ebenfalls sehr interessant.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G116YmC05A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit: Ach, fast vergessen:

Prof. Lesch, die Atacama-Wüste und das ZDF/Planet e – nachgehakt


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Az-Fr8DkhMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Korrekt, aber ich fokussiere weder die Spritsparer (5-6L) noch die Spritverschwender (15L und mehr), sondern die goldene Mitte.



Die "Mitte" ist nicht golden, sondern ein Problem. Und wenn bei dir "Spritverschwender" erst jenseits der 15 l anfängt, dann hast du ein extrem verzerrtes Weltbild. Nur mal so zur Orientierung: 2017 haben in PKWs in Deutschland circa 632 Milliarden Kilometer zurückgelegt und dabei 47 Milliarden Liter Benzin und Diesel verbraucht. Macht also, Diesel und Benzin gemischt, einen deutschlandweiten Schnitt von 7,44 l/100 km.
Vermutlich ist es nicht ganz so symmetrisch verteilt, sondern eher 6,5 für die Diesel und 8,5 für die Benziner, aber deine "9-12" sind auf alle Fälle keine Mitte, sondern weit überdurchschnittlich – bezogen auf das reale Fahrverhalten. Wenn wir die technischen Möglichkeiten betrachten und energieverschwendene Fahrweisen, die mit Batterieautos mangels Reichweite kaum möglich sind, ebenso ausblenden wie die ganzen Kurier-3,5-Tonner, die rechtlich als "PKW" mitzählen und keinen LKW-Diesel tanken, verschiebt sich die Mitte geschätzt noch einmal um 0,5-1 l nach unten.



> Warum hast du die Leistung auf 140KW beschränkt? Warum hast du die Auswahl auf Schaltung beschränkt? Weil dir die Werte so besser passen, auch wenn dabei nur noch 6 ! Audi A5 übrig bleiben?



Schaltung: Gewohnheit. Ich hasse Automatik . Allerdings spricht es ausnahmsweise mal für den deutschen Autofahrer, wenn er mit selbst gewähltem Gang tatsächlich weniger verbraucht. (Technisch sollte es gleich viel sein, Audi verbaut nur noch DSG ohne Wanlderverluste)

140 kW: Ich habe ein Modell rausgesucht, weil ich einzelne Modelle vorführen wollte. Und die Beschränkung nach oben erfolgt, weil ich für die tatsächlichen Fahrleistungen sinnvolle Modelle gewählt habe. Genausowenig, wie du Reichweitenangaben wie "Tesla S: Nicht mehr als 150 km" von Rasern/extrem sportlichen Fahrstilen ablehnst, weil sie meilenweit von der Verkehrsrealität und den technischen Möglichkeiten entfernt sind, habe ich mir Verbrenner mit einer angemessen, nicht mit einer Über-Motorisierung angeguckt.
Letztere kann man z.T. übrigens auch deutlich sparsamer als "9-12" fahren. Aber natürlich kaufen Leute, die sparsam fahren wollen, nicht solche Motoren und Raser sind in den Spritmonitor-Statistiken überrepräsentiert. In meinem weiteren Bekanntenkreis hat einer einen 430-PS-Mustang und ist, wenn er es dann mal will, mit unter 8 l unterwegs. Wollen solche Leute aber halt nur äußerst selten. Genauso wie es für einige Leute psychisch scheinbar unmöglich wäre, einen Tesla S mit unter 35 kWh/100 km zu fahren.

Funfact: 
BMW 1er 130 PS, neueste Ausführung, laut Hersteller 5,3 l auf 100 außerorts, laut Spritmonitor 7,6 l/100.
Golf 125 PS, 2014-18, laut Hersteller 4,5 l außerorts, laut Spritmonitor 6,5 l/100.
Also jeweils rund 1 l Vorteil für den Golf. Ich hab beide auf identischer Strecke und bei vergleichbarem Wetter Probegefahren - 5,9 l/100 für den 1er bei Schnitt 125, 5,6 l/100 bei Schnitt 115 für den Golf. Geschwindigkeitsbereinigt also gleich gut oder sogar leicht weniger beim 1er. Fazit a: VW-Werksangaben sind mal wieder besonders realitätsfern. Fazit b: Bei der Spritmonitor-Interpretation immer auch die typischen Käufer/deren Fahrverhalten berücksichtigen.



> Weder rede noch rechne ich mir die Verbräuche bzw. Vergleiche schön. Bei deinem Peugot 308, nimmt man die Limitierungen (bis auf das Baujahr) raus, sind es schon 7,2L (15% mehr), und nicht mehr 12 sondern 213 Fahrzeuge. Oder der Scirocco, dein Link limitiert die Leistung auf 92-97KW und Schaltgetriebe, Ergebnis sind 7 Scirocco mit 6,33L im Schnitt. Nimmt man die Limitierung für die Leistung und das Getriebe raus, BÄM, sind es plötzlich 50 Fahrzeuge und 8,7L - 40% mehr als deine Angabe.



Wie gesagt: Ich habe nicht Karosserien verlinkt, sondern einzelne Modelle. Dazu gehört ein spezifischer Motor. Gerade der Scirocco ist zwar aerodynamisch gelungen, wurde aber vor allem als Krawallbüchse vermarktet. Die R-Version von dem verbraucht Sprit, wenn man der Meinung ist, alle 10 Sekunden auf Tempo 250 zu sprinten? Wow. Breaking News. Haltet die Presse an.
Wenn du dich nur an den kleinen Zahlen störst, kann ich auch ähnliche Modelle zusammenfassen:
Golf 125/130 PS seit Euro6: 6,6 l/100 km bei 453 Fahrzeugen
Oder nehmen wir ein Auto, bei dem selbst das Topmodell keine Raser anzieht:
Skoda Fabia seit 2014, egal mit welchem Motor, 6,1 l/100 km

Das sind dann aber halt auch untermotorisierte Gurken dabei, die ich dir bewusst nicht vorsetzen wollte.



> Und jetzt nimm mal ein Auto was in Größe und Gewicht, ganz besonders aber bzgl. Beschleunigung/Kraft, dem Elektroauto mit dem 100kWh-Akku gerecht wird.



Wieso sollte ich das? Zeig du mir einen "echten Fahrer", der diese Beschleunigung im Alltag regelmäßig nutzt? Zusammen mit der Größe am besten noch? Du betreibst Cherry Picking pur. Genausogut könnte ich verlangen, dass du deine Auswahl auf Batterieautos mit dem Kaufpreis, der Höchstgeschwindigkeit und vor allem der Reicheweite z.B. eines Leons beschränkt:
Benzinverbrauch: Seat - Leon ST - Spritmonitor.de

Nah, Challenge accepted?

Wenn nicht wäre ich dafür, dass wir uns am realen Straßenverkehr orientieren. Meine Auswahl bietet durch die Bank Höchstgeschwindigkeiten von über 180, Transportkapazität für Erwachsene Menschen in bequemer Haltung und ein bisschen Gepäck respektive für zwei Personen und mehr-als-genug-Gepäck-für-alle-Lebenslagen und zusätzlich noch eine Beschleunigung von um die 10 Sekunden, meist besser, auf 100. Damit kann man an 99% des deutschen Verkehrs flüssig teilnehmen und 99% der deutschen Transportaufgaben erfüllen. Den Zulassungszahlen zu Folge besitzt die Mehrheit der deutschen bislang weder ein größeres noch ein schnelleres Auto, meine Auswahl möchte ganz bewusst zeigen, was technisch selbst auf dem heutigen, sehr unbefriedigenden Niveau mit Verbrennern selbst dann möglich ist, wenn man die heutige, imho fehlgerichteten, Mobilitätsansprüche erfüllen möchte. Und das auch noch zu Preisen, die weit unter dem Durchschnitt für Neuwagen liegen. Und was machst du? Verkaufst einen überteuerten Pseudosportwagen als Maß aller Dinge und verlangst auch noch, dass  Vergleichsobjekte, deren primärer technischer Vorteil der leichtere Antrieb sind, genauso viel wiegen sollen? 

Klar kann mehr Power Spaß machen und ich leugne nicht, dass ein Tesla S den Innenraum einer Superb-Limousine bietet und die Längsbeschleunigung einer Elise, aber er kostet halt auch soviel, wie beide zusammen, hat soviel Reichweite wie der Superb mit der Elise auf nem Anhänger (bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit) und wenn ich Elise fahren will, dann garantiert nicht auf gerade Strecke, sondern in einer Bergregion, in der man mit einem 2,5 Tonner weder Spaß noch Lademöglichkeiten hat.



> Die Zeichen sehe ich dort, wo junge Menschen zunehmen mit 18 keinen Führerschein mehr haben, und ihn nicht nur immer häufiger immer später, sondern zunehmend auch gar nicht mehr machen. Dort wo junge Menschen immer häufiger kein Statussymbol mehr im Auto sehen.



Keine Ahnung, ob diese Zeichen überhaupt "exponentiell" verlaufen. Aber ihre Auswirkung ist offensichtlich gering. Obwohl Autos immer länger genutzt werden, werden weiterhin immer mehr neu zugelassen und der Verkehr wächst.



> Aber wo wir morgen vielleicht sein werden/können:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Model Y"
"Pick Up"
anyone?
Der neue E-Corsa wird bei 30000 Euro starten, dass sind 19 mittlere Single-Einkommen.
Deinen Hoffnungen darauf, dass sich die Leute gar keine Autos mehr kaufen und das Software, deren "exponentielles Wachstum" in den letzten !30 Jahren! gereicht hat, um von weitestgehend fehlerfreiem Fahren auf der Autobahn zu fast fehlerfreiem Fahren auf der Autobahn zu kommen, gleich morgen das autonome Taxi für alle (zu einem niedrigeren Preis als das autonome weil von einem Fahrer gesteuerte Taxi von heute) nebst der dafür benötigten Verkehrsflächenumbauten, mit sich bringt, in allen Ehren. Aber das Batterieauto ist technisch nicht reif für die Massenmobilität von morgen. Auch nicht die von übermorgen. Vielleicht die für überüberüberübermorgen, aber da ist es ein Bewerber von vielen. Und wenn wir seine Defizite mit Subventionen aus den "Öko"-Spartöpfen ausgleichen, dann ist das Batterieauto eine Umweltkatastrophe gegen die Fukushima und Tschernobyl ein Witz waren.



> Nein, es sollte mMn eben nicht darum gehen zu überlegen wie wir die paar kWh, die wir aktuell "grün" produzieren, VIELLEICHT irgendwo anders sinnvoller verwenden könnten, statt in E-Autos, sondern wie wir SCHNELLSTENS erreichen, den Anteil am Gesamtenergieverbrauch rapide zu steigern - und zwar soweit es technisch möglich, sinnvoll und umsetzbar ist (das theoretische Ziel sollte vermutlich 100% sein).



Eine Medaillie - zwei seiten? Die Anteil am Gesamtenergieverbrauch steigern wir am schnellsten, in dem wir alle unsere Anstrengungen auf die Produktion grüner Energie und Energieverbrauchsminderungen investieren, sodass die von fossilen Energien zu füllende Lücke möglichst schnell möglichst klein wird.
Was ist unter diesen Gesichtspunkten das vollkommen falsche Verhalten? Einen Großteil unserer Mittel auf eine teure Technik konzentrieren, die unter Aufwendung zusätzlicher Energie, die wir gar nicht haben, die grüne Energie, die wir gar nicht haben, in einem weiteren Bereich nutzbar zu machen, der am Gesamtenergieverbrauch gar keinen so großen Anteil hat.

(Verkehr insgesamt sind übrigens 30% am Gesamtenergieverbrauch, aber der durch Batterieautos ersetzbare Teil ist natürlich deutlich kleiner. In Bezug auf die Stromproduktion habe ich iirc mal 20% vorgerechnet, die man bräuchte, um die heutigen Fahrleistungen mit heutigen Batterieautos zu erreichen.)



> Die Elektro-Mobilität, die nur einen kleinen Teil ausmacht, jetzt dafür verantwortlich zu machen, dass da an andere Stelle noch dreckiger Strom verraucht wird, ist mMn einfach nicht sinnvoll.



Nicht sinnvoll, aber halt politische Realität. Es lebe der Lobbyismus. Solange RWE und EON und Batterieautos wollen, solange brauche ich mich garantiert nicht dafür einzusetzen. Die großen, aber vergleichsweise leicht zu bewältigenden Brocken sind Gebäudeheizung, Warmwasser und, weiterhin, Beleuchtung und Haushaltsgeräte. Außerdem allgemein Konsum/Verbrauch von Industrieprodukten, die zwar mittlerweile recht effizient, aber in einer ökologisch kaum vertretbaren Menge hergestellt werden. Batterieautos ändern an all diesen wichtigen, guten Angriffspunkten gar nichts. Aber sie binden große Teile der öffentlichen Aufmerksamkeit und ziehen sämtliche Subventionen sowie politisches Kapital für Regulierungsporzesse auf sich.



P.S. bezüglich Model 3:
Sind in Natura übrigens nicht so hässlich aus, wie auf Bildern, trotzdem scheint es die Mehrheit der deutschen abzulehnen. Wenn man die gleiche Bauweise und das gleiche Innenraumangebot mit einem Verbrenner anbieten, also ohne Akku noch flacher bauen, müsste das Ergebnis einen Luftwiderstand unter dem Niveau eines A2 3l haben und könnte bei angemessenen Fahrleistungen einen Realverbrauch von 4 l Benzin erreichen (3 l als Hybrid denkbar, 2l Diesel), hätte keine Reichweitenprobleme und wäre für Durchschnittsverdiener problemlos bezahlbar. Sowas baut aber keiner und die Deutschen würde es wiedermal nicht kaufen. Stattdessen bezuschussen wir e-Trons mit 3000 Euro Steuergeld, bezahlen den Aufbau einer Batterieproduktion dafür und die Aufstellung von Ladesäulen für Besserverdiener.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

Hier mal ein Artikel zum Thema Wasserstoffautos:

Norwegen 							Wasserstofftankstelle explodiert - Versorgung mit dem Treibstoff eingestellt *In der Nähe von Oslo ist eine  Wasserstofftankstelle explodiert, die Versorgung mit dem Treibstoff  brach in ganz Norwegen zusammen. Toyota und Hyundai liefern deshalb  vorerst keine Brennstoffzellenautos mehr aus.*

Norwegen: Wasserstofftankstelle explodiert - Toyota reagiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

Man sollte die Ursache schnellstmöglich ermitteln.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Artikel zum Thema Wasserstoffautos:
> 
> *Norwegen                             Wasserstofftankstelle explodiert - Versorgung mit dem Treibstoff eingestellt*
> 
> ...



Wenn wir jedes mal ein Drama daraus gemacht hätten sobald eine Benzin / Diesel Tankstelle explodiert ist, oder eine mit Autogas, gäbe es heute keine Verbrenner. 

Fehler ermitteln und beheben, solche Kinderkrankheiten / Gefahren birgt eben jede Technik bei Einführung:

Autogas-Explosion an Tankstelle - Bilder - autobild.de


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn wir jedes mal ein Drama daraus gemacht hätten sobald eine Benzin / Diesel Tankstelle explodiert ist, oder eine mit Autogas, gäbe es heute keine Verbrenner.



Man stelle sich vor, man hätte den Verbrennungsmotor gleich wieder fallen gelassen und direkt auf Elektromobilität gesetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn wir jedes mal ein Drama daraus gemacht hätten sobald eine Benzin / Diesel Tankstelle explodiert ist, oder eine mit Autogas, gäbe es heute keine Verbrenner.


Darum gibt es doch kaum noch Gasfahrzeuge. Das Thema ist tot, dabei wären damit ziemlich saubere Konzepte denkbar. Das ist fatal. VW wollte und will die Dieseltechnologie durchdrücken, trotz all der Umweltproblemr. Sinnvoll optimierte auf Erdgas abgestimmte Motoren wären eine sinnvoller Alternative zum elektrofahrzeug für Langstreckenfahrer. Als Magermixmotor im Lambda 2 Betrieb sind mit Oxidationskat und Harnstoffeinspritzung ziemlich saubere und effiziente Motoren zu fertigen. Aber es macht keiner. Dabei werden wir Gas immer haben, sei es als Biogas oder Wind to Gas.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dabei werden wir Gas immer haben, sei es als Biogas oder Wind to Gas.


Gilt für andere (flüssige) Kraftstoffe aber auch. 
Ich weiß nur nicht wie sich die Effizienz unterscheidet.


----------



## Dagnarus (12. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, man hätte den Verbrennungsmotor gleich wieder fallen gelassen und direkt auf Elektromobilität gesetzt.



Dann würde heute niemand Auto fahren. Denn kein vernünftig denkender Mensch wartet nach 1 Stunde fahren darauf das die Karre nach 4 Stunden wieder aufgeladen ist. Abgesehen von Wasserstoffautos oder Hybriden sind die restlichen Elektroautos konzeptionell Schwachsinn. Strom aus der Strasse (Induktion) oder wie bei Strassenbahnen aus einer Leitung über der Fahrbahn wären Konzepte die durchaus funktionieren könnten. Wobei ich da schon die Idioten vor Augen hab die beim fahren aus dem Schiebedach rausklettern und dann gebraten werden... aber das wäre auch wieder positiv für die Energiebilanz...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. Juni 2019)

Also ich bin ein Befürworter der E Autos 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2019)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Dann würde heute niemand Auto fahren. Denn kein vernünftig denkender Mensch wartet nach 1 Stunde fahren darauf das die Karre nach 4 Stunden wieder aufgeladen ist.



Diese Problematik wäre vermutlich schon lange gelöst worden, wenn man bedenkt dass das erste Elektroauto bereits 1881 erfunden wurde und E-Fahrzeuge bis 1912 vergleichbar häufig auf den Straßen zu finden waren wie Verbrenner. Erst nach 1912 wurden sie durch Verbrenner fast "Erdrutschartig" in ihre bis heute anhaltende "Nische" verdrängt und die weitere Entwicklung genoss keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit mehr:



> Der niederländische Technikhistoriker und Literaturwissenschaftler Prof.  Ing. Gijs Mom vertritt die Position, dass die jahrzehntelange  Stagnation bei der Entwicklung der (individuellen) Elektromobilität aus  wissenschaftlich-technologischer Sicht nicht erklärbar sei. Er legte  dar, dass vor allem kulturelle Faktoren die Verbreitung von elektrisch  angetriebenen Autos verhinderten.[SUP][34][/SUP] Schon im 19. Jahrhundert war bekannt, dass die Stärken der batteriebetriebenen Elektrofahrzeuge im Nahverkehr liegen,[SUP][23][/SUP]  wo sie den Fahrzeugen mit Verbrennungsmotor sogar überlegen sein  können, wie etwa eine technische Fachzeitschrift 1958 klarstellte. Darin  wurde auch geschlussfolgert, „daß man alle Wirtschaftszweige im  Interesse der Volkswirtschaft dafür interessieren sollte,  Elektrofahrzeuge überall dort einzusetzen, wo entsprechende betriebliche  Voraussetzungen gegeben sind.“[SUP][35][/SUP] Doch selbst die Ölpreiskrisen der 1970er Jahre konnten das Umdenken hin zum Elektroantrieb mit Akkus nicht auslösen.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschichte_des_Elektroautos


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Denn kein vernünftig denkender Mensch ...


nutzt exposive Stoffe als Antrieb. Benzin ist viel zu gefährlich, das wird sich niemals durchsetzen.....
Eine Akku Schnellladung dauert keine 15min, das reicht dann wieder für 300km. Aber gut, lassen
wir das. Denn:



Dagnarus schrieb:


> ... Mindesttempo 130 auf den Autobahnen. ....


Spiel weiter mit Deinen Matchboxautos, dann kannst Du auch immer und überall über 130 km/h fahren
und troll hier nicht herum....


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Dann würde heute niemand Auto fahren. Denn kein vernünftig denkender Mensch wartet nach 1 Stunde fahren darauf das die Karre nach 4 Stunden wieder aufgeladen ist. Abgesehen von Wasserstoffautos oder Hybriden sind die restlichen Elektroautos konzeptionell Schwachsinn. Strom aus der Strasse (Induktion) oder wie bei Strassenbahnen aus einer Leitung über der Fahrbahn wären Konzepte die durchaus funktionieren könnten. Wobei ich da schon die Idioten vor Augen hab die beim fahren aus dem Schiebedach rausklettern und dann gebraten werden... aber das wäre auch wieder positiv für die Energiebilanz...



Denkst du echt, dass man in den 100 Jahren und mehr nichts entwickelt hätte?
Es gäbe mit Sicherheit eine völlig andere Infrastruktur.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2019)

Aber wären die Akkus so viel weiter?
Ich meine die hat man ja trotzdem immer weiter entwickelt weil man sie für x Aufgaben brauchte.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wären die Akkus so viel weiter?
> Ich meine die hat man ja trotzdem immer weiter entwickelt weil man sie für x Aufgaben brauchte.



Denkst du nicht in 100 Jahren hätte man auch im Bereich der Akkus geforscht und evt. größere Sprünge gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wären die Akkus so viel weiter?
> Ich meine die hat man ja trotzdem immer weiter entwickelt weil man sie für x Aufgaben brauchte.



Na ja, chemische Energie halt.
Irgendwann hat man Lithium entdeckt. Hätte man sowas vor 150 Jahren forciert, gäbe es heute vielleicht Speichermaterialien, an die man jetzt noch gar nicht denken würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, chemische Energie halt.


Wir hätten alle wunderbar funktionierende Uranbatterien und mit einer Füllung lebenslange Reichweite.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir hätten alle wunderbar funktionierende *Uranbatterien und mit einer Füllung lebenslange Reichweite*.



Warum kommt mir da nur das in den Sinn? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2FFqE39BKk:18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht in 100 Jahren hätte man auch im Bereich der Akkus geforscht und evt. größere Sprünge gemacht?


Ähm dieser Kommentar kam grade weil ich denke, dass die sehr viel geforscht haben.
Akkus waren immerhin auch für den Krieg wichtig z.B. in U Booten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Akkus waren immerhin auch für den Krieg wichtig z.B. in U Booten.



Als man die Atomreaktoren auch in Ubooten verbaut hat, spielte das praktisch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2019)

Falschen Benutzer zitiert und deine Aussage ergibt keinen Sinn, ich sehe überhaupt nicht was jemandem nicht interessiert haben soll...


----------



## CPFUUU (13. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> nutzt exposive Stoffe als Antrieb. Benzin ist viel zu gefährlich, das wird sich niemals durchsetzen.....
> Eine Akku Schnellladung dauert keine 15min, das reicht dann wieder für 300km. Aber gut, lassen wir das.



Weißt du nicht mal was ein Explosiver Stoff ist ? Benzin ist jedenfalls keiner.

Außerdem sind 15min laden für 300 KM eine Katastrophe.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2019)

Der eigentliche Fehler ist am Individualverkehr und am Auto festzuhalten. Imho muss das Auto verboten werden. In den Städten nur noch ÖPNV und E-Bikes, für längere Distanzen nur noch den Zug. Das Auto ist ein Krebsgeschwür in der urbanen Welt, dass endlich heraus geschnitten werden muss um lebenswerte Quartiere zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. Juni 2019)

Also ich fahre seit 2 Jahren mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit Hin und zurück jeweils 8 Km


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2019)

Wieder ein absolut herrlicher Clip vom Browser Ballett:

*Das Grüne Reich / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 2:12min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecLJYwDmur4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. Juni 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Fehler ist am Individualverkehr und am Auto festzuhalten. Imho muss das Auto verboten werden. In den Städten nur noch ÖPNV und E-Bikes, für längere Distanzen nur noch den Zug. Das Auto ist ein Krebsgeschwür in der urbanen Welt, dass endlich heraus geschnitten werden muss um lebenswerte Quartiere zu ermöglichen.



Schnell noch das Auto abschaffen und das Individuum sowieso, dann steht Utopia nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn wir jedes mal ein Drama daraus gemacht hätten sobald eine Benzin / Diesel Tankstelle explodiert ist, oder eine mit Autogas, gäbe es heute keine Verbrenner.



Tankstellen für fossile explodieren extrem selten, in heutigen Zeiten gar nicht mehr. Benzin und Diesel sind schließlich nicht explosiv und bilden so schnell auch keine explosiven Gemische. Ganz selten brennt mal eine Tankstelle aber, die Gefahr für die Umgebung ist dabei aber weitaus geringer, als bei einer Explosion.

Was man an der Stelle aber mal festhalten muss:
Unabhängig von der hoffentlich künftig vermeidbaren Explosionsursache ist auch bei Explosion eine H2-Tankstelle niemand getötet oder auch nur schwer verletzt und der Sachschaden außerhalb der Anlage scheint sich auch in Grenzen zu halten. Selbst im Worst Case ist die Technik also keine Worst Case und Verbesserungspotential besteht reichlich.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Gilt für andere (flüssige) Kraftstoffe aber auch.
> Ich weiß nur nicht wie sich die Effizienz unterscheidet.



Die Effizienz sinkt massiv mit jedem C-Atom im Energieträger. Wasserstoffgewinnung erreicht iirc mittlerweile über 90% Effizienz und >99% erscheinen machbar. Die Ineffizienz von H2-Fahrzeugen liegt bei der Verbrennung, welche für alle Brennstoffe ähnlich mieß ist, respektive an der Verstromung und da liegt reiner Wasserstoff meilenweit vorn. Quasi alle anderen Brennstoffzellenversuche generieren einfach den Wasserstoff während der Fahrt und schmeißen den Rest des Treibstoffmoleküls weg, maximal Wasserstoffanteil ist also extrem wünschenswert. Und schon die Abscheidung/Produktion von CO zur CH4-Synthese verschlingt sehr viel Energie, die man beim fahren kaum zurückbekommt. Alles jenseits von Methan lohnt sich nicht und das auch nur, weil wir eben schon eine Infrastruktur dafür haben. Da wir vorerst ohnehin noch fossile Brennstoffe verwenden, sollte man im Gegenteil diese Methanisieren, also das ohnehin in Benzin,... steckende und am Ende als CO2 emittierte C nutzen, um die maximale Menge regenerativ produzierten Wasserstoffs in eine handhabbare, mit heutigen Autos und Netzen verwertbare Form zu packen. Aber mittelfristig ist reines H2 wohl die einzige Option für chemische Speicherung mit großer Kapazität. (Als Zwischenstufe könnte man Biomasse methanisieren, da käme deutlich mehr drauf, als bei der Umsetzung/Zersetzung zu Biogas. Aber vermutlich nicht genug, um unser heutiges Bedarfsniveau zu decken)

Aber PowertoLiquid wäre eine extreme Verschwendung.




Dagnarus schrieb:


> Dann würde heute niemand Auto fahren. Denn kein vernünftig denkender Mensch wartet nach 1 Stunde fahren darauf das die Karre nach 4 Stunden wieder aufgeladen ist. Abgesehen von Wasserstoffautos oder Hybriden sind die restlichen Elektroautos konzeptionell Schwachsinn. Strom aus der Strasse (Induktion) oder wie bei Strassenbahnen aus einer Leitung über der Fahrbahn wären Konzepte die durchaus funktionieren könnten.



Genau auf dieses Konzept hätte man setzen müssen, wenn man die Elektro-Stadtautos der vorletzten Jahrhundertwende als Ersatz für die Langstreckenmobilisierung mit Verbrennern hätte nehmen wollen. Letztere haben damals schon viele 100 km geschafft, die Batterieautos afaik teilweise nicht mal 50 beziehungsweise nur bei sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit. Deswegen kamen ja auch schon sehr früh Oberleitungsbusse auf. Ohne automatische Ansteuerung und ohne Führungsschienen sind Oberleitungen aber schwierig nutzbar und ehe jemand eine Lösung entwickelt hatte, fuhren schon alle mit Benzin durch die Gegend.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diese Problematik wäre vermutlich schon lange gelöst worden, wenn man bedenkt dass das erste Elektroauto bereits 1881 erfunden wurde und E-Fahrzeuge bis 1912 vergleichbar häufig auf den Straßen zu finden waren wie Verbrenner. Erst nach 1912 wurden sie durch Verbrenner fast "Erdrutschartig" in ihre bis heute anhaltende "Nische" verdrängt und die weitere Entwicklung genoss keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit mehr:





Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm dieser Kommentar kam grade weil ich denke, dass die sehr viel geforscht haben.
> Akkus waren immerhin auch für den Krieg wichtig z.B. in U Booten.



U-Boote weniger, aber die (Militär-)Funkttechnik dürfte ein wichtiger Faktor gewesen sein, außerdem Luftfahrt und natürlich Unterhaltungselektronik: Alle brauchten Batterien und Akkus und das ist der einzige Punkt, um den es bei der Weiterentwicklung von Batterieautos geht. Die Motoren sind seit dem 19. Jhd. auf hohem Niveau und prinzipiell unverändert, ein Tesla ist nichts weiter als ein altbekannter Elektromotor mit einer riesigen Masse an Laptopzellen und einer schicken Karosse drum rum. Das hätte man genauso in den 60ern mit den Batterien eines Militärfunkgerätes und den gleichen Motoren bauen können, nur wer man damit halt nur 150-200 km weit gekommen. EV1 und andere aus den 80ern hervorgegangenen Elektro-Experimente haben gezeigt, wie wenig konkurrenzfähig die Technik ist. Erst die Entdeckung von Li-Io war der Durchbruch zu "halbwegs brauchbar". Aber neue chemische Reaktionen zu finden ist anwendungsferne Grundlagenforschung und entsprechend wenig Einfluss hat die industrielle Aufmerksamkeit. Weder wurde der Fortschritt bei den Schlüsseltechniken für Batterieautos wärhend der 80 jährigen Pause nenneswert verlangsamt, noch wird er sich durch den jetzigen Boom radikal beschleunigen. Das ist keine Elektronik, für die man nur neue Miniaturisierungsverfahren finden muss. Das ist elementare Chemie und der 1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik und den stürzt auch noch so viel Geld nicht um. Was wir in den nächsten Jahren sehen werden, sind vor allem Beschleunigungen des Ladevorganges, aber bei der Kapazität wären 20-30% Zuwachs bis 2030 schon verdammt viel.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Akku Schnellladung dauert keine 15min, das reicht dann wieder für 300km.



45-75 kWh in 15 Minuten? Das wären 180 bis 300 kW Ladeleistung im Schnitt. Das sind Werte, die die neuesten Schnelllader, von denen es Deutschlandweit nicht mal ein Dutzend gibt, bestenfalls im Peak erreichen. Die meisten Modell3-Berichte sprechen von unter 100 kW Peak und teilweise unter 60 kW im Mittel. Das heißt eine Stunde für 400 km, nicht 15 Minuten für 300. Und letzteres wäre imho schon unangenehm viel, denn das ist ja nur die reine Ladezeit. Bei meinem letzten Urlaub habe ich mal gestoppt und kam auf 10 Minuten von Anhalten bis Losfahren mit +600 km Reichweite. Inklusive Bezahlung mit Bargeld und Toilettenbesuch. (Zugegeben: Wäre es voller gewesen/hätte ich nicht an der Zapfsäule stehen bleiben wollen, wären es 15 Minuten geworden)


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 45-75 kWh in 15 Minuten? Das wären 180 bis 300 kW Ladeleistung im Schnitt.



Meine von dir zitierte Aussage bezog sich genau darauf, nicht auf höhere Kapazitäten von Batterien. Hätten Elektromotoren die letzten 100 Jahre mehr Aufmerksamkeit genossen wäre das Problem eines schnelleren Ladevorgangs vermutlich schon weiter, oder besser gelöst gewesen.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Juni 2019)

Seit dem letzten Softwareupdate auf die Version 2019.20.1 können Model 3 mit bis zu 200kW laden  Vorher warens nur so 118 an eigenen und 120kW an externen Schnelladern. Es wurden schon 195kW an Ionity-Säulen gesehen, scheinbar von 20 - rund 50% können die das halten... da tut sich was  Ich warte bei mir immer noch dass es schneller wird aber ich war seit 6 Monaten (oder 6.800km) an keiner Schnelladesäule mehr  Bei unserem Model X mit dem kleinen 75er Akku kam bis vor kurzen nie mehr als 95kW Maximalladerate... seit dem Softwareupdate 2019.12.1.1 haben wir in Italien aber schon 110kW gesehen  Insgesamt wurde die Ladekurve etwas angehoben und um Peak um 15kW  Bei mir am S sind es bisher maximal 118kW gewesen, scheinbar aber sollen jetzt auch hier 140 - 150KW gehen.. aber wie gesagt, dieses Jahr noch nie DC geladen, nur Steckdose und Einkaufscenter 

Was aber sich sicher ändern wird ist die Mobilität in den Städten. Da wird das eigene Auto nicht mehr finanzierbar sein. Die Frage ist wie schnell der Wandel geht. Ob das nach 10 Jahre oder 20 Jahre braucht. Aber ich denke mal es wird sobald es los geht innerhalb einer Generation dann passieren...
Denn alle derzeitigen Autos 1:1 gegen Autos mit E-Motor (egal welcher Energiespeicher) auszutauschen kann nicht das Ziel sein..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal wieder ein Nachtrag zu neuen Batterieenetwickungen. Magnesium-Luft oder auch AluminiumöLuft könnte die Kapazitäten massiv erhöhen:


*Magnesium-Luft-Batterien versprechen vierfache Reichweite für Elektroautos*

                                                                                                              Magnesium-Luft-Batterien sind ideale  Stromspeicher, im Prinzip jedenfalls. Sie haben eine hohe Kapazität, der  Rohstoff ist in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden und sie können weder  brennen noch explodieren. Die Lebensdauer ist jedoch gering. Das wird  jetzt geändert.
Magnesium-Luft-Batterien versprechen vierfache Reichweite fuer Elektroautos - ingenieur.de


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2019)

Ohne mich jetzt weider darüber informiert zu haben, entbrennt in Tirol gerade eine Umweltdiskussion bzgl. den Batterien generell.
Auslösendes Moment war dieser Unfall und dass die Rettungskräfte alle Mühe hatten, die Batterie unter Kontrolle zu bekommen und zudem erheblicher Bodenaustausch an der Unfallstelle gemacht werden musste.
Brennender Tesla musste in Tirol in Spezialcontainer | futurezone.at
Tesla faengt Feuer, brennt am Strassenrand voellig aus - Tirol | heute.at

Es wird ernsthaft darüber diskutiert, ob E-KfZ weiterhin im Ländlichen Raum unterwegs sein dürfen, da ein Sachverständiger gesagt hat, dass der betreffende Boden für mind. 25 Jahre nicht geeignet ist, Produkte für den menschlichen Verzehr zu erzeugen (Anbau oder Tierfütterung).
Leider nix im Netz auf die Schnelle gefunden, nur im Radio gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt weider darüber informiert zu haben


Mit Magnesium Batterien würde das nicht passieren und wenn, ist Magnesium ein guter Dünger

_"... So bilden sich zum Beispiel an den Magnesium-Anoden keine Dendrite.  Solche elektrochemischen Ablagerungen an den Elektroden können in  Lithium-Ionen-Batterien nadelartige Strukturen bilden und Störungen oder  sogar gefährliche Kurzschlüsse verursachen. Dabei sind schon Laptops,  Smartphones und sogar ganze Elektroautos verbrannt. ... "_


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Und das soll uns jetzt sagen, dass Batterien Mist sind und alle Elektroautos abgeschafft gehören?
Was ist mit dem Diesel oder Benzin, das aufgrund eines Unfalls oder sonstigen Schadens ins Erdreich versickert? Also auch Verbrennungsmotoren abschaffen?
Also doch Brennstoffzelle?


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2019)

Nö, nochmal:
1) Nicht weiter darüber informiert
2) Lediglich die Info hineingebracht, dass es da ein Thema gibt
3) So ein Thema durchaus die Einführung von E-Autos beeinflussen kann - für die ja persönlich bin.

Wobei das mit dem Spezialbehälter für E-Autos und das man da Tage oder Wochen warten muss, bis die Batterie abgekühlt ist, wußte ich nicht, Ihr etwa???

Da muss man ja bei der Infrastrukturauslegung für E-Autos ja auch denken.

@Rotkäppchen: Bedenke aber, das Magnesium auch gar lustig mit hoher Temp. verbrennen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2019)

Brennstoffzelle geht ja auch nicht ohne Pufferakku.

Btw
Brennstoffzelle, warum tut sich die Autoindustrie nicht mit unserer Rüstungsindustrie zusammen? Letztere hat ja schon lange Erfahrungen mit Brennstoffzellen in U Booten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst immer irgendwo überall was finden, das nicht so gut ist.
Wer Windkraftanlagen hinbaut, muss eben damit Leben, dass Vögel daran sterben können.
Wer mit dem Auto fährt, muss damit rechnen, dass die bienen an seiner Windschutzscheibe sterben.
Wer mit dem Flugzeug fliegt, muss damit rechnen, dass es abstürzen kann.
Klar können Batterien Feuer fangen.
Ein Tanker mit Benzin an Bord kann auch in einen Kindergarten fahren und explodieren. Ausschließen kann man nichts, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeiten sind eben nicht so groß.
Daher leben wir alle mit dem risiko.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Magnesium-Luft-Batterien sind ideale  Stromspeicher, im Prinzip jedenfalls. Sie haben eine hohe Kapazität, der  Rohstoff ist in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden und sie können weder  brennen noch explodieren. Die Lebensdauer ist jedoch gering. Das wird  jetzt geändert.
> Magnesium-Luft-Batterien versprechen vierfache Reichweite fuer Elektroautos - ingenieur.de



Magnesium kann nicht brennen? :rofl:
Alle Leichtmetalle sind brennbar und bei ausreichend großer Oberfläche (die für eine Batterie unverzichtbar ist) sogar sehr gut bis hin zu Selbstentzündung an der Luft oder gar Explosivität. Der einzige Sicherheitsvorteil aller ...-Luft-Batterien:
Die brennen tatsächlich. Das heißt sie lassen sich durch Luftabschluss ganz normal löschen. Im Falle von Magnesium zwar nicht einfach mit Wasser (wie z.B. Benzinbrände), aber immerhin problemlos mit Sand. Li-Io-Akkus enthalten dagegen genug Oxidator um die gesamte gespeicherte Energie in Wärme umzusetzen und man kann nur versuchen, sie von der Umgebung abzuschotten, bis sie sich abreagiert haben.




compisucher schrieb:


> Es wird ernsthaft darüber diskutiert, ob E-KfZ weiterhin im Ländlichen Raum unterwegs sein dürfen, da ein Sachverständiger gesagt hat, dass der betreffende Boden für mind. 25 Jahre nicht geeignet ist, Produkte für den menschlichen Verzehr zu erzeugen (Anbau oder Tierfütterung).
> Leider nix im Netz auf die Schnelle gefunden, nur im Radio gehört.



Müsste man mal detaillierte Quellen abwarten. Teslas verteilen zwar explodierende Li-Io-Zellen im Umkreis von ein paar Metern, aber daraus sollte keine großartige zusätzliche Bodenschädigung entstehen. Unmittelbar unter dem Auto hast du zwar mehr Elektrolyt und vor allem das Akku-Kühlmittel, aber auch sehr hohe Temperaturen, die das meiste verdunnsten oder verbrennen lassen, ehe es tiefer in den Boden eindringt. Umgekehrt härten geschmolzene Akku-Bestandteile und Kunststoffe in den obersten Bodenzentimetern aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie da nenneswert Schadstoffe in größere Tiefen vordringen, solange niemand (sinnloser Weise) ein paar m³ Löschwasser draufkippt. Das gilt ähnlich aber auch bei einem Unfall mit aufgerissenem Dieseltank. (Zugegebenermaßen ist der Tank der meisten Verbrenner bei einem Frontalcrash besser geschützt als ein Batterieauto-Akku)

Worauf ich aber schon länger warte:
Eine Diskussion über die Notfallkosten bei Batterieautos und Umlage derselben auf die Versicherung. Das löschen ist schwerer, aufwendiger und langwieriger. Man braucht als mehr Feuerwehren, -leute und -ausrüstung, man hat länger anhaltende Straßensperren mit entsprechendem Bedarf an zusätzlichen (Ausweich-)Verkehrswegen (denn irgendwo ist immer ein Unfall - bislang meist mit Verbrennern, die nach 30 Minuten weggeräumt sein können) und man es besteht zumindest das Risiko von größeren Schäden an der Infrastruktur und Umgebung, weil Batterieautos einfach heißer und konzentrierter Brennen.

Das sind alles Kosten, zum Teil ganz erhebliche, die bislang die Allgemeinheit und nicht der Batterieautohalter oder -hersteller zahlen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Brennstoffzelle geht ja auch nicht ohne Pufferakku.
> 
> Btw
> Brennstoffzelle, warum tut sich die Autoindustrie nicht mit unserer Rüstungsindustrie zusammen? Letztere hat ja schon lange Erfahrungen mit Brennstoffzellen in U Booten.



Glaubst du ernsthaft die einen oder die anderen entwickeln das selbst? Das wird alles eingekauft und durchaus bei den gleichen Produzenten. HDW kann genausowenig eine Brennstoffzelle bauen wie Mercedes. (Wasserstoff-)Zellen sind aber ohnehin kein großer Schwerpunkt in der Entwicklung; die funktionieren seit Jahrzehnten gut und Durchbrüche zu wesentlich höherer Effizienz sind nicht zu erwarten. Was Arbeit macht ist die Speicherung des Wasserstoffs, seine Verteilung und der Tankvorgang. Da kann man von den Ubooten nichts übernehmen, denn deren Metallhydrid-Systeme sind schweinisch schwer und zum tanken braucht es spezialisierte Bundeswehrversorger


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Magnesium kann nicht brennen? :rofl:
> Alle Leichtmetalle sind brennbar


Es geht um die Selbstentzündbarkeit. Und ja, auch Magnesiumfelgen oder Magnesiumgehäuse in Motoren können brennen. Zuerst ist es aber das Benzin oder Diesel in Fahrzeugen, was für Brände sorgt.



compisucher schrieb:


> @Rotkäppchen: Bedenke aber, das Magnesium auch gar lustig mit hoher Temp. verbrennen kann.


Hast Du schon mal eine Aluminumkarosserie brennen sehen? Lichterloh sag ich nur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2019)

Naja. Magnesiumfelgen und erst recht Motorblöcke bestehen zum einen aus Legierungen, die afaik immer mehrheitlich Aluminium sind (vergl. "CrMo", das auch primär Fe ist. Im Rennsport gibt es vielleicht Ausnahmen mit reinem Mg) und sind ziemlich solide Blöcke. Die kriegt man nicht so schnell zum brennen. Eine Mg-Batterie bräuchte eine sehr große, für Luft zugängliche Oberfläche. Das ist mit Magnesiumpulver vergleichbar.
Erstbester Googletreffer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgPZL4hFNA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gut, verglichen mit Lithium ist das schwerer entzündlich, aber auf einer Skala von "besser nicht" bis "sicher" rangiert es für mich noch deutlich unter 700 bar H2-Tanks.


----------



## seahawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das soll uns jetzt sagen, dass Batterien Mist sind und alle Elektroautos abgeschafft gehören?
> Was ist mit dem Diesel oder Benzin, das aufgrund eines Unfalls oder sonstigen Schadens ins Erdreich versickert? Also auch Verbrennungsmotoren abschaffen?
> Also doch Brennstoffzelle?




Zeigt aber durchaus Probleme. Eine Tiefgarage voller E-Autos ist z.B, ein reales brandtechnisches Problem.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2019)

Ein Brand in einer Tiefgarage ist immer ein Problem^^

Aber ich würde die Gefahr jetzt nicht überbewerten, nur einschätzen und neue Methoden entwickeln. Denn Elektroautos wird man auch bei anderen Unfällen nicht mehr so schneiden können wie Verbrenner.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Tiefgarage voller E-Autos ist z.B, ein reales brandtechnisches Problem.



Eine Tiefgarage voller Autos mit fossile Treibstoffen auch.
Dazu kommen die Tanker, die das Zeugs um die Welt schiffen.
Wie war das noch mit der Exxon Valdez?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Tiefgarage voller Autos mit fossile Treibstoffen auch.


Ja, aber nein. 
Kraftstoffe zu löschen ist einfach, dafür hast du Schaum. Nicht zu vergleichen mit nem Akku, du hast praktisch Brennstoff und Zündquelle in einem dazu noch in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse und das x mal beieinander.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2019)

Genau. Deepwater Horizon hat gezeigt, wie gut sich das alles löschen lässt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2019)

War Deepwater Horizon in einer Tiefgarage? Nein

Du machst wortwörtlich aus einem Auto eine Ölbohrplattform. Wenn du das vergleichen willst dann find heraus was passiert, wenn nen Containerschiff voller Akkus sinkt und dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War Deepwater Horizon in einer Tiefgarage? Nein
> 
> Du machst wortwörtlich aus einem Auto eine Ölbohrplattform. Wenn du das vergleichen willst dann find heraus was passiert, wenn nen Containerschiff voller Akkus sinkt und dann reden wir weiter.



Dann schau dir doch mal die Gebiete an, wo Kohle gefördert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2019)

Es ging um Tiefgaragen, bleib beim Thema oder führe einen neuen Argumentationsweg.

Kohleabbau und Bohrinseln sind kein allgegenwärtiger Alltag.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Tiefgarage voller Autos mit fossile Treibstoffen auch.
> Dazu kommen die Tanker, die das Zeugs um die Welt schiffen.
> Wie war das noch mit der Exxon Valdez?



Das Argument ist jetzt ebenso auf die E-Mobilität zu beziehen, Kobalt und Lithium-Abbau ist jetzt auch nicht gerade prickelnd für die Umwelt:

Batterien im Zwielicht: Die Schattenseiten der E-Mobilitaet - ZDFmediathek

Der Tesla war übrigens genau 10 Tage in dem Spezialbecken, hat mir heute der Waidringer Feuerwehrkommandant (mein Heimatort)  erzählt (per Zufall beim Gassigehen getroffen - hat auch einen Hund), der (logisch) ein Kumpel von dem aus Kössen ist.

Als sie ihn herausgeholt haben, "glühte" das Alu und die Überreste von der Batterie noch mit ca. 150 ° Celsius.

Der kommt jetzt in die Niederlande, wo es ein Spezialunternehmen gibt, die das kontaminierte Wrack halbwegs ordentlich entsorgen können - wie auch immer.

Er hat mir weiterhin erzählt, dass angeblich die gesamten Entsorgungskosten bei ca, 250 TEUR liegen würden ^^

Wenn das stimmt, gäbe es dringend bei den E-Autos was zu optimieren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Tiefgarage voller Autos mit fossile Treibstoffen auch.



Solange keine Leute drin sind (mit Leuten drin ist natürlich immer *******, egal was brennt), ist das kein großes Problem, im Gegenteil. Relativ leicht komplett oder teilweise von der Luftzufuhr abschließbar - in jede Öffnung Schaum rein und schon erstickt das Feuer. Wenn die Brandbekämpfung schnell genug startet, entstehen abseits der brennenden Autos gegebenfalls nicht mal Schäden. (Zugegebenermaßen eher praxisferner Idealfall, weil ein entstehender Brand meist unbemerkt bleibt und so starke Löscheinrichtungen nicht unbedingt fest installiert sind.)

Genau das klappt bei einer Tiefgarage voller (Li-Io-)Batterie-Autos nicht. Die kannst du nur noch komplett fluten und hoffen, dass die Statik das enorme zusätzliche Gewicht verkraftet. Wenn sie in einen Hang gebaut ist, sodass das Wasser einfach wieder rausfließt, nicht einmal das. Dann kann man nur noch hoffen, dass man darüberliegende Gebäude schnell genug evakuiiert bekommt. Bei Hochhäusern zusätzlich noch alle benachbarten Gebäude; zumindest Stahlkonstruktionen dürften kaum auf die extrem heißen Lithium-Feuer ausgelegt sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die, die es nicht mitbekommen haben:
> Das Frauenhofer Institut hat eine neue Studie (PDF) zur Umweltbilanz von Benzin-, Diesel- und Batterieautos inklusive des jeweiligen Herstellungsaufwandes vorgestellt. Dabei wurden auch so Dinge wie Ladezeiten und Stromverteilung sowie unterschiedliche Quellen, aber auch die Ölförderung, -aufbereitung und -transport berücksichtigt. Also all das, worüber sonst nur spekuliert wird und unterm Strich stehen einige, meiner Meinung nach, interessante/überraschende/diskutable Feststellungen:
> 
> 
> ...



Um mal ein altes Thema aufzuwärmen:
Endlich hat sich mal ein Forscher meinen letzten Kritikpunkt zu Herzen genommen. Ergebnis? Batterieautos verursachen 73 Prozent höhere Treibhausgasemissionen als Verbrenner. Das würde ich so zwar nicht unterschreiben, da die neue Rechnung ihrerseits nicht berücksichtigt, dass ein kleiner Teil der Batterieautos tatsächlich während der Mittagszeit in einem Gebiet an der Ladesäule hängen wird, in dem mehr Solarstrom produziert wird als von anderen Verbrauchern aufgenommen oder abgeleitet werden kann. Aber in meiner Kritik an Milliarden Geschenken für die Autoindustrie, während der EE-Ausbau aus Geldmangel gebremst wird, fühle ich mich bestätigt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Hast du zufällig die Studien gelesen auf die er sich bezieht? Ich leider nicht.

Stellen wir mal den Fakt dar, dass eine riesige Menge an Stromverbrauch wegfällt, wenn wir kein Benzin und Diesel mehr brauchen. 
Das wird in deinem Bericht leider nicht ansatzweise angetastet, daher kann man das Fazit von dem Herrn in die Tonne treten, obwohl
Teile des Berichts durchaus zu beachten sind.

Btw
Hat jemand mal herausgefunden wie viel Energie in kWh nun wirklich Verlust ist, wenn man es auf einen Liter Benzin runter rechnet?
Ich lese teilweise von 1,5kWh pro Liter Ottokraftstoff was wirklich enorm wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Stromtrasse Suedostlink: Ostbayern wehrt sich | Schwaben & Altbayern | BR - YouTube

Hat jemand ein Taschentuch für die armen Bürger?


----------



## Eckism (19. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stromtrasse Suedostlink: Ostbayern wehrt sich | Schwaben & Altbayern | BR - YouTube
> 
> Hat jemand ein Taschentuch für die armen Bürger?



Die Südlinktrasse soll auch bei uns vorbei...wir sind auch alle dagegen, weil völlig unnötig. Wem Strom fehlt, soll sich halt nen Windrad vor die Tür stellen oder nen Solarpanel auf's Dach.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Klemmen wir dich einfach vom Strom ab


----------



## Eckism (19. Juli 2020)

Wir haben doch Strom...die anderen auch. Wer hat denn jetzt noch keinen Strom in Süddeutschland, der Strom aus Norddeuschland braucht? Zum Tanken fahre ich ja auch nicht von Thüringen nach Norwegen, sondern gehe dahin, was in der Nähe ist.


----------

